# Hi-Ends eye candy thread!!!



## amine

Hey good folks, was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a thread like this showing all your magnificent hi-ends specimens be it single or group shots, i know some of you posted pics of their beauties on the WRUW threads or Roll Calls, but how about putting them all together in this section to let us all drool over and dream a bit :-!:-d

I'll start with some latest pics i've taken over last week, hope you'll enjoy my amateur work mates :thanks


----------



## Tristan17




----------



## Tristan17




----------



## NightScar

Not fair, the first post will be very hard to follow. :-d
I'll be spectator of the thread though.


----------



## asfalloth

Love that vacheron constantin. :-!

Very nice watches you have there indeed.

asfalloth.


----------



## BenL

What a start to the thread, Amine! You're a hard act to follow. :-d


----------



## saintv90

Amine, You sir have a magnificent collection!


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic looking specimens~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## european.aristocrat

this may be more mid-end, but it's the best i got.


----------



## Andrés

This is what I´ve got:


----------



## kiwidj

Great idea, Amine! BTW, I could look at yours all day long. 

Anyway, here's my bit...


----------



## kiwidj

And I consider this piece to be a bit hi-end...


----------



## Ryan Alden

what a collection you got there amine...

here's the 'highest-end' in mine


----------



## john wilson




----------



## ezcheese

Since people are posting Omega and Rolex, here's my Zenith. :-d


----------



## european.aristocrat

john wilson said:


>


i love the power reserve. i wish they made it in a 42mm. nice trio.


----------



## shah

Droool!!

Since people are posting their Omegas, Rolexes and Zeniths here is my IWC:


----------



## nicewatches

john wilson said:


>


What are the model #s of these 3? They are amazing!


----------



## Ahriman4891

john wilson said:


> <<Beautiful trio of DeVilles>>


Absolutely mouth-watering  I realize there are more expensive watches in this thread, but these just tick all my boxes.

Nice picture too :-!


----------



## Corneliani

Im just a jealous guy. :-d


----------



## Don Indiano

Not sure this Type XX qualifies as "_high-end_"...
but "eye candy" for sure! :-d









Cheers
Don


----------



## kiwidj

^ That's a real beaut, Don. And definitely classifies as hi-end in my book. One of my colleagues at work has one and I had it on for a while today. Sweet watch. :-!


----------



## amine

Beautiful creatures everyone, thanks for posting...i'm in heaven , please keep them coming, i know some members here have real beauties in their storage boxes so c'mon guys let us drool and dream a bit :-!


----------



## BenL

Breguet XX, Don? I'd say that's high-end. Sweet watch, great pics! :-!


----------



## BenL

Here are some of mine.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## v76

Mine's vintage, but in good condition. I definitely wouldn't consider it high-end, but I want to play too! :-d

My JLC ultra thin ...

























Apologize for the blurriness. Absolutely wonderful watches and great photographs in this thread. Keep it up fellow WIS! :-!


----------



## Donut

Can I try ?


----------



## amine

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


Finally Rob you hear my call and you show up, now i'm in Coma   
I need my medicine guys, i'll come back in 10... ;-)


----------



## BaCaitlin

john wilson said:


>


I like ! I like!!


----------



## BenL

Rob, this is absolutely amazing stuff. Your collection is bigger and even more impressive than I thought. :-!b-)

And excellent photos, too!


----------



## v76

Truly magnificent collections, amine and Rob ... I'm sooo jealous! :-d

The de Ville trio is lip-smacking too.


----------



## novedl

GREAT CAESARS GHOST! i feel like an addict who just got the best fix:-!
more...more.....more....


----------



## Don Indiano

Thanks for posting, Rob... I'm speechless! 
Best wishes,
Don


----------



## kiwidj

I was waiting for your contribution, Rob. Like Amine's, a truly impressive collection. :-!


----------



## amine

More free desktops guys :-!:-d























































I hope you like my amateur pics, trying to improve :thanks


----------



## amine

And more :-!


----------



## WatchAdct

Not ONLY are the watches beautiful, but so is the photography. Love love love.


----------



## shah

kiwidj said:


> i was waiting for your contribution, rob. Like amine's, a truly impressive collection. :-!


+1


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> I hope you like my amateur pics, trying to improve :thanks


Really digging the pics, Amine. b-)


----------



## Dashinator

I love the fact that this is sitting on a Dragon Age: Origins box. Good taste in wrist wear and software!



v76 said:


> Mine's vintage, but in good condition. I definitely wouldn't consider it high-end, but I want to play too! :-d
> 
> My JLC ultra thin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for the blurriness. Absolutely wonderful watches and great photographs in this thread. Keep it up fellow WIS! :-!


----------



## BenL

Dashinator said:


> I love the fact that this is sitting on a Dragon Age: Origins box. Good taste in wrist wear and software!


+1

And welcome to WUS!


----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## BenL

Absolute beauties, mate. :-!


----------



## BetaMark

Okay... I want in!


----------



## Matrim604

Most of my watches are in the mid range, but this is as close as i've come to the high end.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

***** Amine and Donut...wtf do you do for living? :-!

would like to know how much that Voutilainen cost :-!

very very very impressive collection you two have!!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Nice AP/Panerai watch stands, Dave. Pick them up recently?


----------



## Tzzird

It was a perfect day yesterday, so thought I'd share this snapshot of my baby.


----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## chraya

If you don't mind my asking, what is the suggested retail price of that Breguet? Very nice watch.


----------



## amine

chraya said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what is the suggested retail price of that Breguet? Very nice watch.


Thanks mate :thanks, actually i was in the market last time for a minute repeater perpetual calendar from Breguet but since there's no supply at the moment i went for the Reveil Du Tsar, i was happy to make the purchase after i was told it's discontinued already and will certainly become a collector's item, i was reading a book a few days ago about this exact model since it has an in-house movement developed by two watchmakers from Breguet and Blancpain, they started from zero instead of working on a Lemania based movement, i heard that Breguet will issue the same model this year with a Lemania based movement, so i was lucky to find mine before they cut the production, the book i'm talking about is for auctions "Patrizzi & Co" Timeless Emotions, Auction March 9, 2010, it will be held i think in Ney York City.
The price tag on the Breguet i bought was USD 40,000 and the discount worldwide is limited to 15% at authorized dealers, i got mine for about 28% off retail since my AD is more like a friend now :-d:-!
If you're interested in Breguet models please let me know, i'll be happy to help, cheers mate |>


----------



## robocopu

These watches are really works of art, but If you don't mind me asking, if you have such an impresive collection of watches, you must have allso some cool cars, can you please post some pics of those too ? :-!

Mike !


----------



## robocopu

These watches are really works of art, but If you don't mind me asking, if you have such an impresive collection of watches, you must have allso some cool cars, can you please post some pics of those too ? :-! 

Mike !


----------



## elb2392

i was actually thinking the same thing! you cant have all of these amazing timepieces without sweet rides to sport them in!


----------



## amine

elb2392 said:


> i was actually thinking the same thing! you cant have all of these amazing timepieces without sweet rides to sport them in!


Nah mates  i haven't got any fancy cars :-d i'm driving just a MB CLK 280 convertible (which is very common) in HK and i got a BMW M3 plus an OPEL Speedster in my country, i also ride a motorbike in HK, a red DUCATI 1098 R, that's all. I'm saving up however for my ultimate dream car and i hope my dream will come true someday :-s it's a Bugatti Grand Sport  i had the chance to sit in once and since then it became a nightmare for me not being able to enjoy such a beast for a test drive :-(


----------



## chraya

An M3 and a CLK 280. You're not exactly driving clunkers.


----------



## chraya

Why did they discontinue such a beautiful watch? One of the nicest looking pieces I have seen. I assume with that price tag it is white gold. Did they ever make it in ss?

The price is more than I am willing to spend on a watch any time soon. Looks like I will go for a JLC stainless for about 25% of the price for my next purchase.


----------



## BenL

Beautiful pictures, as usual, Amine.

Love the watch.


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> Nah mates  i haven't got any fancy cars :-d i'm driving just a MB CLK 280 convertible (which is very common) in HK and i got a BMW M3 plus an OPEL Speedster in my country, i also ride a motorbike in HK, a red DUCATI 1098 R, that's all. I'm saving up however for my ultimate dream car and i hope my dream will come true someday :-s it's a Bugatti Grand Sport  i had the chance to sit in once and since then it became a nightmare for me not being able to enjoy such a beast for a test drive :-(


I know how long you've been dreaming about the Bugatti, mate. Best of luck saving up for it! :-!


----------



## amine

C'mon guys nomore pics of your beauties? Ulackfocus and Donut you've got there some magnificent specimens that need to be shown, i'm in need of drooling


----------



## amine

Been playing with cam & lights yesterday ;-)


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> Been playing with cam & lights yesterday ;-)


Cool effects, Amine. Is that a UV light you're playing with?


----------



## amine




----------



## Caldereroid

what about this watch? LOL!!!


----------



## ulackfocus

amine said:


> Hey good folks, was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a thread like this showing all your magnificent hi-ends specimens be it single or group shots


Sure, no problem - especially after I was served notice by you in another thread! ;-):-d

VC Malte Grande Classique reference #81000/000J-8975 - 36 x 9 mm, caliber 1400, circa 2004













































































































Jaeger LeCoultre reference #2285 - 34 x 9.5 mm, caliber 800C, circa 1965


----------



## amine

ulackfocus said:


> Sure, no problem - especially after I was served notice by you in another thread!


Finally!!! :-|

:-d:-d:-d

Was wondering why you were hiding these beautiful pics of your magnificent creatures :think:

Just wanna say this to you: LA CLASSE  mate! |>


----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## amine




----------



## kiwidj

*^ Awesome pics, Amine! * *You are definitely the man*... :-!


----------



## amine

kiwidj said:


> *^ Awesome pics, Amine! **You are definitely the man*... :-!


Thanks matey, goes straight to my heart :thanks
By the way, i just saw your pics on the Cafe  try a dark grey strap with white stitches on that piece, i'm sure it will look even sharper, killer combo IMO |>


----------



## Donut

Amine you are KILLING me with this thread....especially the Breguet...simply perfection. :-!


----------



## v76

I think this one's mid-range, but since someone defined Zenith as a high-end brand :-d ...








































































My favorite watch right now ... shall post a few of my El Primero when she arrives. Thanks for all the fabulous watches and great photographs, guys!


----------



## jole777

Donut said:


> Amine you are KILLING me with this thread....especially the Breguet...simply perfection. :-!


I agree,beautiful Breguet.Great photos guys and nice watches in this thread!


----------



## v76

Not exactly high-end, but I got this today ...


----------



## kiwidj

amine said:


> By the way, i just saw your pics on the Cafe  try a dark grey strap with white stitches on that piece, i'm sure it will look even sharper, killer combo IMO |>


Good call, mate! I'm gonna have a look for that. :-!


----------



## Bruno.M

amine, that JLC is


----------



## fondrea

I do not know if you would consider this high end, but i am sure it is eye candy... I hope you like it! 
Maurice Lacroix, Masterpiece, Lune retrograde


----------



## ezcheese

v76 said:


> Not exactly high-end, but I got this today ...


The pedigree of that movement should qualify fo sho! :rodekaart


----------



## novedl

amazing stuff guys~nowhere near that field of play but i'm glad to be a spectator!

thanx|>


----------



## amine

Can i throw in this one?


----------



## Don Indiano

One more, for good measure... 
Ref. 3807 Aéronavale



Cheers,
Don


----------



## bogmanfan

My latest, plus another shot of my Villemont:


----------



## cpoliver

Top notch timepieces and photography throughout the thread. It's Amine's Breguet that does it for me as well as that great shot of the three Omegas. Simply beautiful.


----------



## amine




----------



## MHe225

Thanks for sharing with us mortals .... you guys are in a completely different league.

Personally, I have always viewed IWC _creme de la creme_ and am mighty proud and tickled that i actually have one. Checking this thread, though, it looks like IWC has still some growing to do before they can come out and play with the big dogs.

Another one that I consider high-end that probably doesn't make the cut here is the Sinn 956 Classic - I still regret that I wasn't able to buy one when they were available (new). And now they hardly ever come up for sale :-(









Hope it is okay to share the pic of the Sinn here - let me know if it is considered pollution or dilution of the thread and I will remove it:

RonB

PS - keep the pics coming |>


----------



## Dimer

WOW!!! Great watches *drool*

Here are three high end watches I had the pleasure of wearing (unfortunately not owning... )


----------



## Donut

These two are just for you Amine....you keep taunting me with that Breguet...Well...I call foul :rodekaart

Why don't you try a little of your own medicine. ;-)
I would count these two as "high end"....just arrived this week. b-)



























































































*How's it feel now Amine ?*

Best,
Rob


----------



## v76

Wow, Rob!!! You saved the best for last


----------



## amine

Donut said:


> These two are just for you Amine....you keep taunting me with that Breguet...Well...I call foul :rodekaart
> 
> Why don't you try a little of your own medicine. ;-)
> I would count these two as "high end"....just arrived this week. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Rob


What ETA based movement is in this one :think:? i like it

hehehe :-d:-d just kidding mate, Huge Congrats on these 2 beauties 

I have the same one as yours on order, awaiting for the Perpetual Calendar Datograph A.Lange to land first then closely followed by the PP Chrono, then we' ll be equal haha :-!

Hopefully soon ;-)


----------



## ulackfocus

I love popping in and ogling this thread. ;-):-!

Added this recently - a 1961 18ct Piaget reference 912 caliber 9P ultra-thin:










When they say ultra-thin they mean it. Only 4 mm thick, and under 6 total if you count the lugs.


----------



## danielb

Donut said:


> These two are just for you Amine....you keep taunting me with that Breguet...Well...I call foul :rodekaart
> 
> Why don't you try a little of your own medicine. ;-)
> I would count these two as "high end"....just arrived this week. b-)
> 
> Best,
> Rob


Wow, incredible, I cant stop watching your photos
Stunning


----------



## Dimer

Took these today:


----------



## amine

Congrats mate, two beautiful additions :-!


----------



## Aquaracer1

That 7 days is absolutely STUNNING! Congrats


----------



## jobryan

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


More More More!!!


----------



## prerid

this is all i have. and a chopard. they are both mid end. in order to get a collection like that of anime, i might have to sell my house, car, office, furniture, etc. i have not even seen such a collection in high end boutiques.


----------



## Wolfwy

I don't have much to offer, and I definitely don't want to lower the awesomeness of this thread. But, I'll try my best and contribute my Milus (apologies for the bad pic at the moment)


----------



## amine




----------



## jobryan

amine said:


>


 I can tell your Lange hasn't gotten any wristtime in a while due to the date and power reserve. that makes me sad. But this pic makes me happy.


----------



## asadtiger

I dont even need to tell you guys how absolutely awesome this thread is, and that too, only cuz your watches are just that much fabulous 

but plz pardon my ignorance and tell me what watch is the secind watch of the guy who shared a breguet marine and IWC minute repeater in page 6 of this thread?...sorry I cant upload that pic cuz its size exceeds limit


----------



## H2KA

Trully amazing collections, especially from Amine & Donut.. :-!

This is the only one in my collection that could I consider high-end..


----------



## inLine4

I can play:


----------



## jobryan

inLine4 said:


> I can play:


 Not sure if these cut it...


----------



## inLine4

Not expensive enough?


----------



## jobryan

inLine4 said:


> Not expensive enough?


 No, i would just classify them as mid-range. Others are posting Rolexes and omegas though so i guess your fine;-)


----------



## oymd

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


Hi Rob...

Just an innocent question....;-)

How much does it cost to SERVICE that collection...? :think:


----------



## Donut

oymd said:


> Hi Rob...
> 
> Just an innocent question....;-)
> 
> How much does it cost to SERVICE that collection...? :think:


Oh man...that's just mean. :rodekaart
I can guarantee you they won't all be going in at the same time. o|


----------



## thetokyokid

kiwidj said:


> good call, mate! I'm gonna have a look for that. :-!


lol! :-!


----------



## grotius

Wow - blown away. Great collections everyone. Donut yours is truly drool worthy.

The only thing I can add that hasn't been said is I like your threads to boot!


----------



## Verdi

inLine4 said:


> Not expensive enough?


its not only about the price. some ppl just dont get it.....


----------



## Biased&Critical

Verdi said:


> its not only about the price. some ppl just dont get it.....


+1.

If it were a matter of price only, then a Timex indiglo encrusted with 30ct worth of flawless baguette diamonds should be featured.

It would carry all the class of a punched onion on the end of a rope, and the allure of a fresh turd, but hey - it's got lots of expensive diamonds, right?


----------



## drewmcd24

Verdi said:


> its not only about the price. some ppl just dont get it.....





Biased&Critical said:


> +1.
> 
> If it were a matter of price only, then a Timex indiglo encrusted with 30ct worth of flawless baguette diamonds should be featured.
> 
> It would carry all the class of a punched onion on the end of a rope, and the allure of a fresh turd, but hey - it's got lots of expensive diamonds, right?


How about posting some photos of your watches instead of the snotty comments? |>


----------



## Kasaasta

I hope this counts.


----------



## shortpballer

I'd say it counts 



Kasaasta said:


> I hope this counts.


----------



## Kasaasta

Cheers


----------



## NWP627

My JLC family:


----------



## amine




----------



## Jack65

Wow! Amine  You are killing me with these pics. Can I borrow some of your pics.?


----------



## shortpballer

I'll have some great pics on thursday for you guys  Not as high end of watches, but none the less eye candy!


----------



## shortpballer

Didn't realize my watch was dirty until after I put everything away. I will be doing some better pics later.


----------



## shortpballer

Did my picture get deleted? why?


----------



## zekio

NWP627 said:


> My JLC family:


oww wow, nice collection. and even nicer Polaris 
is it a vintage one, or the tribute watch?
until recently i always considered JLC to only make extravaganza dress watches. never thought they had down to earth tool watches.



> Did my picture get deleted? why?


nope, its still there


----------



## Nephro

In an effort to bring this amazing thread back to the top, here are a few














































Keep em coming guys! This thread should be a perpetual sticky


----------



## srmdalt

Nuts, I don't have a dog for this race. My best watches are modified (albeit heavily) Eta's in my Cockpit and my Aquaracer. I'll be back in a year wit' sumpin'!!

By the way, a Rolex with a complication and in-house movement: would it qualify? Say the GMT - I believe it is a totally in-house mov't with a pretty original GMT mechanism.

Just curious, I don't have one, and have a few other pieces ahead of it on my to do list.

Also, what about a PP quartz? They have many quartz models, and a colleague of mine almost acquired one-- but she ended up getting one of the few women's autos they offer.


----------



## tomee

my 15300


----------



## Andrés

Two bad pics of my newest.


----------



## Andrés




----------



## premoon

AP Royal Oak Auto rose Gold.
AP Royal Oak Quartz Tantalum/Rose Gold.
Omega Speedmaster Rose Gold.
Omega Speedmaster 321. 

No need to mention I love rose gold.......o|


----------



## Triton

Swiss high-end, that I've been wanting on my wrist for more than three years ...


----------



## SGexpat

a poor photo but you get the idea...


----------



## myoclonus

wow. the first of the three omegas really caught my eye. the langes are nice too.


----------



## Dimer

Two pics I shot yesterday evening:


----------



## Don Indiano

Dimer said:


> Two pics I shot yesterday evening[...]


That is awesome!


----------



## Don Indiano

Some more Breguet blues!


----------



## giwatchgal

Hope this picture works but if it does! I think I'll be adding it to my collection with my Christmas presents =) Let's hope so!! http://balharbourshops.com/page-2-3.html


----------



## Dimer

Great pieces!!

Here is some more candy.

It really is an amazing piece! And only 5 available for the Benelux and Scandinavia. Once we have received the custom Swiss Kubik watchwinder that will come with each of the five watches, I will do a decent photoshoot 

For now, you will have to do with these quickies:


----------



## amine




----------



## giwatchgal

Chanel!


----------



## tompw

*I am impressed!*

My very light-hardly a collection collection. :-(


----------



## tompw

You are indeed a connoisseur!


----------



## rolex123

*Re: I am impressed!*

WOW Some stunning watches, especially love those AP


----------



## amine

*Re: I am impressed!*


----------



## mabboud

*Re: I am impressed!*

i think i just may love you amine... haha your photos are much appreciated as always!

i dont remember ever seeing that beautiful 1815 before, is this a new acquisition?


----------



## amine

*Re: I am impressed!*

Hey mate, yes that's the first one for 2010  i've posted a thread in regards to my new purchase on the public forum entitled "Hello from Germany with a new addition" you might like to check it out.


----------



## amine

*Re: I am impressed!*

Steel...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

*Re: I am impressed!*



amine said:


> Hey mate, yes that's the first one for 2010  i've posted a thread in regards to my new purchase on the public forum entitled "Hello from Germany with a new addition" you might like to check it out.


Wasn't that the last one for 2010?


----------



## salamangkero

*Re: I am impressed!*

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. I was browsing and looking for an IWC Portuguese Chronograph Rose Gold for sale and I chanced upon this thread. Very nice collection from Amine and Donut I must say. My question is, what would you consider high-end as opposed to mid-range? Would the following criteria be considered high-end:

1. in-house movement
2. > U$ 20k
3. with complications
4. no steel (must be gold, platinum, etc.)
5. famous Swiss or German brand

Does this mean Rolex and Omega would not have high-end watches? What's the entry level high-end watch for IWC? Would the entry level Lange and Sohne be considered high-end already?

Amine and Donut have tough acts to follow. I don't have anything close but I hope someday I will. As a contribution, let me give you the link below which I got from another forum I'm a member of:

http://alang.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-10/pi-3516926/ti-567991/s-0/

Enjoy the eye candies!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: I am impressed!*



salamangkero said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I was browsing and looking for an IWC Portuguese Chronograph Rose Gold for sale and I chanced upon this thread. Very nice collection from Amine and Donut I must say. My question is, what would you consider high-end as opposed to mid-range? Would the following criteria be considered high-end:
> 
> 1. in-house movement
> 2. > U$ 20k
> 3. with complications
> 4. no steel (must be gold, platinum, etc.)
> 5. famous Swiss or German brand
> 
> Does this mean Rolex and Omega would not have high-end watches? What's the entry level high-end watch for IWC? Would the entry level Lange and Sohne be considered high-end already?
> 
> Amine and Donut have tough acts to follow. I don't have anything close but I hope someday I will. As a contribution, let me give you the link below which I got from another forum I'm a member of:
> 
> http://alang.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-10/pi-3516926/ti-567991/s-0/
> 
> Enjoy the eye candies!


Welcome and there is a special thread for your suggestion/question: https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/defining-high-end-watch-333800.html


----------



## fondrea

*Re: I am impressed!*

This is my JLC reverso squadra hometime. I hope you like it!


----------



## mer6

*Re: I am impressed!*

Not a single Glashütte Original in this thread? I'll change that...

Here's my daily wearer. I love it to death, and it serves me well.
































































Pictures taken with a Pentax K-7 and Pentax 100mm D-FA WR f/2.8 Macro Lens

Cheers!


----------



## JPS3

*Re: I am impressed!*

Donut
Your collection left me speechless, that is absolutely magnificent...Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Wolfwy

A while back I posted some bad cell phone pics of my Milus. It's going to the sales forum soon, so I took some updated photos. The photos aren't pro-caliber like some others on this thread, and I apologize for the dust (winter + dry air = too much dust).


----------



## Stevo1969

man, do i want this watch...


----------



## Stevo1969

i meant this one...



ezcheese said:


> Since people are posting Omega and Rolex, here's my Zenith. :-d


----------



## celter

Here is my contribution:









and another of my watches from behind:


----------



## premoon

Hi guys, very nice pictures of wonderful watches !!!!! I enjoy surfing this thread. 

Amine, I understand you are a "PRO", so I am sure my new Baby won't leave you "cold"......I just received it yesterday. 
UN Maxi Skeleton Red Gold 45mm. What a piece......

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## amine

premoon said:


> Hi guys, very nice pictures of wonderful watches !!!!! I enjoy surfing this thread.
> 
> Amine, I understand you are a "PRO", so I am sure my new Baby won't leave you "cold"......I just received it yesterday. UN Maxi Squeleton Red Gold 45mm. What a piece......
> 
> Cheers, Phil.


Congrats on a stunning specimen my friend, i've been thinking to add a skeleton timepiece to my collection since a while, after reading your post i'm telling myself it's about time to make this happen 

Cheers,


----------



## premoon

La Vie en Rose...................

Cheers Guys.


----------



## Dimer

To celebrate the birth of my son, I bought him a new watch. Since he is too young to wear it, I will take good care of it untill he is 18 :-d

I could get my hands on probably one of the last brand new IWC Ingenieur's (IW322701). I couldn't resist. This watch has been high on my wishlist for a long time and this was the moment 

Here are some pics:

Together with it's brother:

My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The obligatory wrist shot:

My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The amazing finishing on the case:

My IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The logo:

IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr

Ingenieur:

IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr

The Ingy on a Formula 1 Jordan rim:

IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## ctzn

^Congrats on both counts, beautiful Inge!


----------



## HockeyBrand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhst1

Jah! for JLC


----------



## Stensbjerg

Tristan17 said:


>


Just what I think about the first thread just Beautifulb-)b-)b-)


----------



## phunky_monkey

Dimer said:


> Two pics I shot yesterday evening:


Fantastic photos of a gorgeous watch, congrats.


----------



## amine




----------



## SkooterNB

Adding to the Glashutte roster...


----------



## SJX

Here are some of my photos of the Patek ref. 5016R minute repeater, perpetual calendar and tourbillon. It sounds incredible, one of the best repeaters I've heard, and the finish is amazing also.






- SJX

























You can find more photos of it on my blog here.


----------



## myoclonus

why is this thread not a sticky?


----------



## Dimer




----------



## vkd668

Donut said:


> These two are just for you Amine....you keep taunting me with that Breguet...Well...I call foul :rodekaart


 X 10.


----------



## ctzn

Some high-end eye candy


----------



## DEP21

If ever I needed ideas on a high-end to get, this is definitely the place. It's going to take a while to get to the bottom and I hope I see some more GOs and ALSs. Fantastic collections gentlemen! I'm afraid my paltry pickings would only blight this thread so I'll just keep dreaming for now... These are a credit to you all.


----------



## patekpete

Here's mine


----------



## Tick Talk

Wonderful pictures from everyone and some very delicious watches! Seems that natural daylight gives the best results. Do these vintage pieces qualify?


----------



## mleok

Tick Talk said:


> Wonderful pictures from everyone and some very delicious watches! Seems that natural daylight gives the best results. Do these vintage pieces qualify?


That's a neat collection of vintage Vacherons!


----------



## Stensbjerg

Tick Talk said:


> Wonderful pictures from everyone and some very delicious watches! Seems that natural daylight gives the best results. Do these vintage pieces qualify?


I think they not only qualify,the make a homerun and a field goal at the same timeb-)b-)b-)


----------



## premoon

Yes for sure they qualify !!!! especially the rose gold one................................o|o|o|


----------



## Tick Talk

premoon said:


> Yes for sure they qualify !!!! especially the rose gold one


Thanks for the kind comments  It looks pretty good on a strap, and better for casual wear. They all share a different version of the same movement, and all still keep chronometer time!


----------



## mleok

This is my new Vacheron Constantin Overseas.


----------



## wasteoftime




----------



## wasteoftime




----------



## wasteoftime




----------



## wasteoftime




----------



## wasteoftime




----------



## benjomd

...................not sure if these fit the bill of high end.

...................nonetheless, just a few attempts


----------



## wasteoftime

That strap Your ap roo rubber clad is nice. Authentic? Fitment?


----------



## benjomd

wasteoftime said:


> That strap Your ap roo rubber clad is nice. Authentic? Fitment?


thanks, its the the only one I can find that looks at home on the RC
its aftermarket, I was contemplating on getting an OEM but got tired of it before I did


----------



## trplthrt

SkooterNB said:


> Adding to the Glashutte roster...


Wow, love this.. which model is it?

[edit] Nevermind, got -- love everything about this watch except the strap.. will need to look in to it (and add to wish list )


----------



## morgan1124

Really very nice collection !... The AP is my favorite...thanks for sharing


----------



## SGexpat

*My JLC's...*

Sun & Moon reverso...



















MC Geo...










Wife wearing the amvox2










and lastly her duetto


----------



## Aliisloo

benjomd said:


> ...................not sure if these fit the bill of high end.
> 
> ...................nonetheless, just a few attempts


No kidding... These are some cheap watches you have got. Esp the VCs, ROO and JLC ;-)

They are awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: My JLC's...*

this has to be one of the best thread ever. Very nice collections and great watches everyone. Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue bird

My Type XX Aeronavale has been my daily wearer this week.
Excuse the bad pic. I took it with my Blackberry.


----------



## amine

*Re: My JLC's...*


----------



## wasteoftime

*Re: My JLC's...*









These are my highest.. probably fall short of many other watch lovers in this group  don't mind my iphone pic hahaha.


----------



## SJX

Here are a few photos of the Ulysse-Nardin Freak Diavolo Rolf 75, made to commemorate the 75th birthday of the late Rolf Schdnyer.

























A couple more photos on my blog.


----------



## suraj

BenL said:


>


The second photo with the combination of the black strap looks absolutely amazing. Highest end of all IMO.


----------



## Navitimer




----------



## notsexyenough

glashütte original senator chronograph xl, with a slight tint of green from blackberry


----------



## Pheo

notsexyenough said:


> glashütte original senator chronograph xl, *with a slight tint of green from blackberry *


Well we can't have any of that...










Very nice!


----------



## drmosh

how about some Chopards?!


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Dimer said:


> WOW!!! Great watches *drool*
> 
> Here are three high end watches I had the pleasure of wearing (unfortunately not owning... )


Two of my current grail pieces!


----------



## SGexpat

How about some pics of my recent acquisition?.. this probably qualifies for the thread


----------



## SJX

A few photos of the JLC Gyrotourbillon in rose gold.

































More photos can be seen on my blog.

- SJX


----------



## Bubblemunche

Hope you guys don't mind me digging up this old but amazing thread, and hope you don't mind these German additions:


----------



## GETS

Thanks to the last poster Bubblemunche for reviving this old thread. There are some amazing collections on here I have to say.

Here's a few photographs of my collection. I'm afraid I can't match the photography skills of the likes of Donut and Amine!

Wrist shots below:





































Regards,


----------



## Bubblemunche

GETS said:


> Thanks to the last poster Bubblemunche for reviving this old thread. There are some amazing collections on here I have to say.
> 
> Here's a few photographs of my collection. I'm afraid I can't match the photography skills of the likes of Donut and Amine!


It's precisely with the hope of seeing wonderful collections like yours that I decided to revive this thread! Of all your brilliant pieces, the Datograph stands out beautifully. Thanks!


----------



## GETS

Bubblemunche said:


> Of all your brilliant pieces, the Datograph stands out beautifully. Thanks!


Thank you.

Here's a few more pics of the Datograph (again excuse my terrible photography skills).


----------



## amine

The datograph is one of my favorites from Lange, some recent few pics i've taken...


----------



## GETS

Great photographs. Great Watches.


----------



## napel

This thread is just wrong in soooo many ways.


----------



## stratct

SJX said:


> A few photos of the JLC Gyrotourbillon in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos can be seen on my blog.
> 
> - SJX


That movement looks like a torture device... A really beautiful torture device...


----------



## Donut




----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## omega1234

amine said:


> Hey good folks, was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a thread like this showing all your magnificent hi-ends specimens be it single or group shots, i know some of you posted pics of their beauties on the WRUW threads or Roll Calls, but how about putting them all together in this section to let us all drool over and dream a bit :-!:-d
> 
> I'll start with some latest pics i've taken over last week, hope you'll enjoy my amateur work mates :thanks


I think you have the single best collection of any WUS member.


----------



## Swissz

I only reached page 5 of this thread and my blood pressure was already so high that I had to close the page!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Watcheroo

Love this thread. Here are my 3:

























Cheers!


----------



## drhr

past & present . . .


----------



## andsan




----------



## drhr

Recently acquired . . .


----------



## Jeffy-pie

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


THOSE... are amazing..I love UN.. That GMT perpetual is my dream watch.. wow nice..


----------



## SJX

I thought some of you might appreciated photos of the Patek 5101P 10 Day Tourbillon with the now discontinued salmon dial. The movement finishing is spectacular, and unlike most tourbillons this is visible only on the back.









































More photos can be seen on my blog.


----------



## pukematrixx

omega1234 said:


> I think you have the single best collection of any WUS member.


Donut's is incredible


----------



## CM HUNTER

That Lange is just too beautiful. Actually stunning would be the more appropriate word. Don't put it too close to that AP... it deserves better than that, lol. Congratulations on such a lovely watch.


----------



## Punkling

Can this play?


----------



## Babka

Swissz said:


> I only reached page 5 of this thread and my blood pressure was already so high that I had to close the page!


That's too funny. Great pictures...thanks for posting everyone! Regards, Steve


----------



## Babka

I'll also throw in a terrific wrist shot showing Michael Schumacher sporting the new AP Concept GMT with ceramic bezel. I've also adored this piece. But have never seen one in the metal. He's the new spokesman for AP and always sports a fantastic piece from their line-up.


----------



## andsan




----------



## westlake




----------



## Backsack

Hi All,

I have been lurking this forum for the past six months or so, feeding my new-found watch addiction, and have finally decided to contribute. Here are a couple of images of my burgeoning collection. I am looking to acquire a couple more pieces soon, so long as my finances and, more importantly, my marriage will allow it. Note: some may not consider the Monza (or even the Rolex or the IWC, considering some of the heavy hitters displayed above) to be high end, but it is special to me, as it was a gift to myself upon entering law school. It doesn't get much wrist time at all these days, but I still love it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Vig2000

Here are some pics of my new Louis Moinet Geograph:





































The complete album is here.


----------



## pbj204




----------



## andsan




----------



## macleod1979

Very nice!


----------



## omega1234

andsan said:


>


Great picture of a great watch.


----------



## andsan




----------



## RogerP

My Moser Mayu in RG:


----------



## Atoning Unifex

Gorgeous movement!


----------



## Atoning Unifex




----------



## Poloplayer

Not sure if you'll consider all of these "High end" enough, but here's what I'm holding.

Giles




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amine

Messing up with the cam and some effects, hope you'll like these ;-)


----------



## omega1234

I'll revive the thread with my first high end:


----------



## EvilBendy

*Share your high end haute horological beauty!*

Well the title says it all and I was curious as to whether the thread would catch on! Here's a chance to show off your photography skills and to show off your timepiece!


----------



## Omjlc

*Re: Share your high end haute horological beauty!*

Wow. Terrific watches and thanks for sharing. Hopefully one day I'll be able to post pics of such drool worthy watches.


----------



## amine

*Re: Share your high end haute horological beauty!*

There's a thread dedicated to that already:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/hi-ends-eye-candy-thread-352840.html


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: Share your high end haute horological beauty!*


----------



## amine

*Re: Share your high end haute horological beauty!*

Merging the 2 threads!


----------



## EvilBendy

EvilBendy said:


> Well the title says it all and I was curious as to whether the thread would catch on! Here's a chance to show off your photography skills and to show off your timepiece!


Ahh thanks for merging the two threads!! I am really enjoying going back and seeing all the lovely watches here....


----------



## Samito

amine said:


> Thanks mate :thanks, actually i was in the market last time for a minute repeater perpetual calendar from Breguet but since there's no supply at the moment i went for the Reveil Du Tsar, i was happy to make the purchase after i was told it's discontinued already and will certainly become a collector's item, i was reading a book a few days ago about this exact model since it has an in-house movement developed by two watchmakers from Breguet and Blancpain, they started from zero instead of working on a Lemania based movement, i heard that Breguet will issue the same model this year with a Lemania based movement, so i was lucky to find mine before they cut the production, the book i'm talking about is for auctions "Patrizzi & Co" Timeless Emotions, Auction March 9, 2010, it will be held i think in Ney York City.
> The price tag on the Breguet i bought was USD 40,000 and the discount worldwide is limited to 15% at authorized dealers, i got mine for about 28% off retail since my AD is more like a friend now :-d:-!
> If you're interested in Breguet models please let me know, i'll be happy to help, cheers mate |>


Great collection!!
Who is your AD? If you do not mind sharing the information as I am interested in the discount!
Thanks
Samito


----------



## hydrocarbon

*Re: Share your high end haute horological beauty!*



EvilBendy said:


> Well the title says it all and I was curious as to whether the thread would catch on! Here's a chance to show off your photography skills and to show off your timepiece!


























Wow! Ontario's got some big-timer hardware in this thread...


----------



## Poloplayer

My Girard Perregeux No3 Platinum Rattrapante.


----------



## Silvertouran

My "highest end"


----------



## Tick Talk

Yes, there are some real examples of haute horlogerie, and aspiring brands as well, all shown with great pride. Need more vintage though


----------



## EvilBendy

Tick Talk said:


> Yes, there are some real examples of haute horlogerie, and aspiring brands as well, all shown with great pride. Need more vintage though
> 
> View attachment 905773
> View attachment 905774


I did try to include some vintage as well  (the double red SD in my post)


----------



## amine




----------



## megamustang

In addition to subscribing to this thread, I want to congratulate all of you for demonstrating sophistication, grace, and humility in sharing images of your watches with us.
Thank you,
Matt

Next goal: I think a PP Nautilus will be my first leap toward this echelon.


----------



## sheon

Thank you for the handsome watches, everyone.

Here's some pics of my GP ww.tc and JLC master control, and my wife's GP ladies small chrono.

-S


----------



## EdPowers




----------



## BenL

amine said:


>


You got me drooling as usual, mate. I see you got a new Lange to your collection there! Very nice.


----------



## EvilBendy

Looking good!


----------



## Kasaasta




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


>


Amine,

Do you have any vintage pieces within your collection, or is it entirely made up of modern pieces?

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Amine,
> 
> Do you have any vintage pieces within your collection, or is it entirely made up of modern pieces?
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Only modern pieces for the moment mate, the only vintage pieces i'd like to buy would be the Paul Newman daytona, the Comex, and the red Sub. My taste will probably evolve with time and i might develop more interest towards vintage models from other houses...


----------



## Poloplayer

I would like to join shoen in his appreciation of Girard Perregeux with a shot of my No3 Platinum Rattrapante on Christmas Eve


----------



## johnperregaux

Here is My UN!


----------



## RoRo13

Photoessay: The Jaeger Le-Coultre Master Ultra Thin Moon


----------



## Bubblemunche

Subliminally stunning images of the MUT!


----------



## Bubblemunche

A few recent additions to the club.

I've finally took the plunge for the JLC MUT Moon long after its release. Was torn between the stainless steel version, as stunningly presented by some members here, and the rose gold version. After trying both on the wrist, I opted for the latter. She oozes old-world class and charm, this one:










On the other end of the spectrum is the Zenith Chronomaster with (gasp!) open dial. I've always found open-dialled watches a tad tacky, but this particular Zenith was able to convince me otherwise.










They join their beloved brother:










And suddenly, I have a theme for my very streamlined collection:




























I hope my son will enjoy them as much as I do when the legacy is passed to his keeping. Thanks for watching!


----------



## bamadoc

Amine, if you had to choose only 4 watches out of your extensive collection what would they be in order? Just curious. Great pics of some beautiful watches. I am new to the watch world, and I am in awe of how extensive some of these collections are. I haven't looked and as I said am new, but does anyone else have as many watches as amine on this board. Just curious as I would love to admire them as well. Finally, there was a GP dress watch a page or two back that was unreal. To show how clueless I am, the PP Nautilus was one of the first watches I saw period. I didn't know about Patek and its history, so I just thought it was a gorgeous and cool watch. I figured I could probably get it for 5-6K, which would be feasible. I also figured it was a little unique and maybe under the radar. Unfortunately, I quickly learned of the Patek history, prices, and ardent followers. Major bummer as I haven't had another watch speak to me as the 5711. Maybe I will continue searching this thread for my next "nautilus" moment.


----------



## amine

bamadoc said:


> Amine, if you had to choose only 4 watches out of your extensive collection what would they be in order? Just curious. Great pics of some beautiful watches. I am new to the watch world, and I am in awe of how extensive some of these collections are. I haven't looked and as I said am new, but does anyone else have as many watches as amine on this board. Just curious as I would love to admire them as well. Finally, there was a GP dress watch a page or two back that was unreal. To show how clueless I am, the PP Nautilus was one of the first watches I saw period. I didn't know about Patek and its history, so I just thought it was a gorgeous and cool watch. I figured I could probably get it for 5-6K, which would be feasible. I also figured it was a little unique and maybe under the radar. Unfortunately, I quickly learned of the Patek history, prices, and ardent followers. Major bummer as I haven't had another watch speak to me as the 5711. Maybe I will continue searching this thread for my next "nautilus" moment.


Thanks mate for your kind words and welcome to the club. The pic below is the answer to your question...but that's a today's choice, i'd probably change my opinion according to what's next on my "must have" list ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## systemcrasher

i'm going to do the unthinkable, by ignoring the "Hi-Ends" part of the thread title and present this "eye candy" :-d

This handcrafted watch is a thing of beauty, especially the hand painted rotating dial that has over 1000 celestial bodies, dare I say, is more refined than many Rolexes and Omegas in my opinion :-x












































Don't flame me too much for posting Citizen/Quartz watch on this thread...

I promise I will make it up by uploading some photos of my VC Overseas Chronograph I got myself for 30th birthday |>


----------



## bamadoc

amine said:


> Thanks mate for your kind words and welcome to the club. The pic below is the answer to your question...but that's a today's choice, i'd probably change my opinion according to what's next on my "must have" list ;-)
> 
> Cheers!


 Amine, I would have to agree with your final four. I have just recently started learnin about watches. With the terrible luck I have, I see the PP Nautilus 5711, and I just think it is the coolest and most gorgeous watch at the same time. I knew nothing of Patek and its history, so I just googled it figuring it was a tops 5K or so watch. When I googled I found this forum and see how expensive these watches get. 
My next challenge has been to find something that is similar to the PP Nautilus for less cost. I see you own all of the watches I am comparing or atleast own one similar to the 3 I am comparing. I am looking at the PP Nautilus, VC Dual, and AP 15400. Can you give me your take on comparing these 3. The dial on the Nautilus just smokes the other two, IMO. I do realize the dials will show even better in person. Nautilus seems like it could go further up dressier scale with the other two being a little more casual/sporty. The thing I have no clue about is their respective sizes and how big/small they wear. Would love your thoughts. Again, enjoy your collection.


----------



## bamadoc

Ken22neth said:


> Maybe I will continue searching this thread for my next "nautilus" moment.


Nothing showed up. Don't leave me hanging.


----------



## macleod1979

This thread is great! So many beautiful watches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaleL

Lol I want to know what everyone does for a living... I still have time to get into that field!!


----------



## omega1234

bamadoc said:


> Amine, if you had to choose only 4 watches out of your extensive collection what would they be in order? Just curious. Great pics of some beautiful watches. I am new to the watch world, and I am in awe of how extensive some of these collections are. I haven't looked and as I said am new, but does anyone else have as many watches as amine on this board. Just curious as I would love to admire them as well. Finally, there was a GP dress watch a page or two back that was unreal. To show how clueless I am, the PP Nautilus was one of the first watches I saw period. I didn't know about Patek and its history, so I just thought it was a gorgeous and cool watch. I figured I could probably get it for 5-6K, which would be feasible. I also figured it was a little unique and maybe under the radar. Unfortunately, I quickly learned of the Patek history, prices, and ardent followers. Major bummer as I haven't had another watch speak to me as the 5711. Maybe I will continue searching this thread for my next "nautilus" moment.


Donut has a pretty fantastic collection along with Heurlexomega.


----------



## systemcrasher

Been waiting for my Leica lens to arrive and now that it has arrived.....


----------



## omega1234

systemcrasher said:


> Been waiting for my Leica lens to arrive and now that it has arrived.....
> 
> View attachment 960177
> 
> 
> View attachment 960179
> 
> 
> View attachment 960180
> 
> 
> View attachment 960181
> 
> 
> View attachment 960182


Fantastic watch and fantastic photos.


----------



## omega1234

Unfortunately, what I am currently wearing cannot compare to anything in this thread:


----------



## drhr

My Reverso trio, sorry my crummy pics cannot compare to some of those posted . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

_*Purple Tier*_


----------



## systemcrasher

That Nautilus Moon of yours is simply stunning!

If I get over my obsession with Quai de L'Ile, Nautilus could be a serious contender for me next time piece..


----------



## heuerolexomega

systemcrasher said:


> That Nautilus Moon of yours is simply stunning!
> 
> If I get over my obsession with Quai de L'Ile, Nautilus could be a serious contender for me next time piece..


Thanks, it's always nice to hear.
And as far as your dilemma (VC vs PP) you can't go wrong either way!

PS: but since you already have VC, it might be time for PP.


----------



## systemcrasher

heuerolexomega said:


> PS: but since you already have VC, it might be time for PP.


I could work harder and get both, hahaha, or give up food for a year...


----------



## MattHofstadt

@*heuerolexomega* - Wow, great collection and amazing taste in watches!


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Just Wrist Shots*

Blancpain









Breguet









Chronoswiss

















Glashutte Original









IWC

















Jaeger LeCoultre









Jaquet Droz









Officine Panerai









Ulysse Nardin


----------



## heuerolexomega

MattHofstadt said:


> @*heuerolexomega* - Wow, great collection and amazing taste in watches!


thanks mate, and welcome to this wonderful, addicting, absorbing and expensive hobby!


----------



## Bidle

Here some photo's of the basic Nautilus 5711. For me the best version.


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Here with actual Nautilus shelves! 


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

One of the back:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Crunchy

View attachment 980952

View attachment 980954

View attachment 980959

View attachment 980960

View attachment 980963


----------



## heuerolexomega

Just adding my recent purchase (*Purple Tier)
*
View attachment 981046

View attachment 981050

View attachment 981051

View attachment 981053


----------



## bigbadbns

My new AP ROO RGRC


----------



## Watcheroo

Here are my current 4:

View attachment 985063


View attachment 985064


View attachment 985065


View attachment 985066


Many fantastic watches in this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## mark1958

GO Gold Chronometer
View attachment 985100


----------



## BenL

omega1234 said:


> Fantastic watch and fantastic photos.


Definitely second that. +1


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Simply... W O W ! ! !

Looks to be like 5 major players in the group. Waiting to see those magical watch boxes of Mr. Donut's for what has to be, the most unbelievable group shot EVER!! Please show us the non-precious metals box/s too... Please!

Only complaint is - We are seeing a lot of the same watches from the same people with a 2 degree different angle or slightly different lighting. C'mon guys dig deeper into those bottomless wallets and show us some new stuff!

Good to see a few Panerai's and the couple of Chronoswiss watches... so, I guess I can play...:




























*Maybe this shot would be more appropriate here:*










A few of my crummy pix as well. The camera went TU awhile back so, maybe a blessing in disguise...


----------



## Vig2000

Here, here.

Love the Chronoswiss. So very refreshing to see something different than your typical, mainstream highends.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Simply... W O W ! ! !
> 
> Looks to be like 5 major players in the group. Waiting to see those magical watch boxes of Mr. Donut's for what has to be, the most unbelievable group shot EVER!! Please show us the non-precious metals box/s too... Please!
> 
> Only complaint is - We are seeing a lot of the same watches from the same people with a 2 degree different angle or slightly different lighting. C'mon guys dig deeper into those bottomless wallets and show us some new stuff!
> 
> Good to see a few Panerai's and the couple of Chronoswiss watches... so, I guess I can play...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe this shot would be more appropriate here:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my crummy pix as well. The camera went TU awhile back so, maybe a blessing in disguise...


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore

Richard Mille RM005! Mine for... 3 MINUTES!


----------



## little big feather

Hi, new here and first post...I'm not sure what is and isn't "high end".....My BVLGARI Diagono-Pro.
View attachment 998442
View attachment 1003396


----------



## omega1234

My new, not high end, but fit with a well decorated in house movement, Omega Planet Ocean Ceramic:

View attachment 1000164
View attachment 1000165


----------



## shnjb

finally got it.


----------



## hkwatchguy

View attachment 1000453

View attachment 1000454

View attachment 1000455


I wrote a review for this watch, but it'll probably be buried, so hopefully these pictures I worked so hard to take will be able to live on here.

PS: I hate taking photos of watches, they never do any justice to the watches.


----------



## jaybu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

jaybu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you serious? Posting fakes thinking people would ooooooooooooooo and ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh over your magnificent collection?

Here's what a gen of one of your watches looks like:


----------



## shnjb

wow that is a pretty close one.

Here is a picture of the Audemars Piguet Diver I found from the internet.
It looks different from the poster's Diver...


----------



## jaybu

Watch-U-Say? said:


> Are you serious? Posting fakes thinking people would ooooooooooooooo and ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh over your magnificent collection?
> 
> Here's what a gen of one of your watches looks like:


Hey man better get your facts straight before you acuse someone of posting a fake!



















If that doesnt help you distinguish then you better research more on AP. it seems that you dont even know what you are talking about.

If you havent even handled an AP yet then you better shut up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

jaybu said:


> Hey man better get your facts straight before you acuse someone of posting a fake!
> 
> If that doesnt help you distinguish then you better research more on AP. it seems that you dont even what you are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're telling us this is a gen:










You're the one who needs to do some research. This is a fake, without question.


----------



## jaybu

Sure let the others decide. I can always prove myself im not hiding anything. Maybe you need to have your eyes check before you accuse people. Its not my fault that you cannot distinguish an angle. 

You probably need someone to teach you things as etiquette in a public forum. Anyway i reported you to the moderators already. Heck i can always back up myself with a lot of stuff and you judged based only in one pic. Come on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybu

Heres another pic of my "fake watch" to satisfy your craving for fakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

*Sure let the others decide. *
-Fair enough

*I can always prove myself im not hiding anything. *
-I can always prove myself as well. The fact that I'm replying is proof enough.

*Maybe you need to have your eyes check before you accuse people. Its not my fault that you cannot distinguish an angle. *
-Angles cannot change distance between logos and date windows, off-center dates, poor tachy printing, distance between DW and tachy....
*
You probably need someone to teach you things as etiquette in a public forum. *
-Is that a challenge?









*Anyway i reported you to the moderators already. *
-HEY! Didn't I pick om you in high school???? Remember that locker? 
*
Heck i can always back up myself with a lot of stuff and you judged based only in one pic. Come on *
-If I'm proven wrong, I'll apologize and bow out gracefully.


----------



## jaybu

Heck im definitely challenging you!!

I hate when people try to put you down when in fact they have nothing to show! I maybe new to this forum but i know what is right from wrong. I buy my watches with my own sweat and blood and to call me out like that is really something i will not tolerate.

Probably you would want to also see my other "fake collection" and tell me what seems to be wrong with my watches!
































































Or would you want more proof? Some people just try to jump an oppurtunity to put down others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1234

To my untrained eye these all look genuine, but my eye is untrained. I am pretty good with Rolexes though and I can say with 99% certainty that the 116610 pictured above is genuine.


----------



## shnjb

Hey jaybu

Can you post more pictures of your Audemars Piguet Diver?


----------



## Crunchy

Wow this became exciting real fast. Watch-u-say, I think it's time to man up and apologize.


----------



## shnjb

I don't know about the royal oak offshore chronograph but the royal oak offshore diver bezel looks very very different to me


----------



## Ernie Romers

Nothing wrong with that Royal Oak Chronograph Panda posted by jaybu. Here's another picture of the same watch, but from another source:

View attachment 1001823


----------



## nonoperational

The AP Diver is fake. 100%. 

Post a close up of it? You can tell by the 0 in the 50 of the diver. It's a fake. Hope you didn't get ripped off. 

Can you post a lume shot of the panda? I think that one is gen, which makes me worry you got ripped off on the Diver.


----------



## GaryF

Ernie Romers said:


> Nothing wrong with that Royal Oak Chronograph Panda posted by jaybu. Here's another picture of the same watch, but from another source:
> 
> View attachment 1001823


Clearly the date window in this is the same a jaybu's.
What some members don't seem to realise as that small details are often changed throughout the life of a watch. Some parts, such as bezels, are often produced by several suppliers and fonts may vary.
We had a thread on Omega a while ago comparing early 2500 Planet Oceans to late models and the differences were noticeable. The last generation had a completely different font on the date wheel. The teeth on the bezel were different (it was speculated that this was as a result of tooling wear. Not sure about that one). Even the case shape had changed.

I'd suggest that accusing someone of posting a fake should be based on a lot more than (in the case of that chrono') posting a picture of what was an early (possibly even prototype) model in the manufacturer's publicity shot.


----------



## nonoperational

Regardless ,

The Diver is 100% definitely a fake. The think "0"s are very obvious. And it's the only one that there is no close-up of.


----------



## jaybu

Hi there unfortunately I don't have another picture of the Diver as I have sold that immediately following my purchase of the AP Panda. The diver was an impulse buy from the second hand market but since I still crave for the Panda I still bought one new and was fortunate enough to sell the diver fast. Took a snapshot in my phone just so I have one in record to remind me of it. The wife insisted that I only retain one AP.

For me being ripped off, all I can tell is the diver looked good to me in person (meaning it looked good in all angles even the lume) and that it had all the papers, tag, boxes so never did I doubt the seller who sold it to me.

As mentioned earlier I live by my blood and sweat to be able to afford my passion. I'm not a rich guy I just pay my dues and work hard so for someone to question my integrity is absolutely something I will not tolerate. If I came strong earlier it's just because I feel that Watch-u-say's words are a personal attack to my character and my hard work. I'm fairly new to this hobby (almost 4 years to be exact) never did it cross my mind to pass something off as genuine. This is my passion and this is what makes me happy so I always buy genuine watches. What's the point of buying fake ones to show off? Come on you may review all of my previous post, I even have micro brands that I'm not ashamed of.

Anyway this will be the last time I will try to defend my stance in this forum, I will not even try to reply or argue anymore with anyone. It is just so disappointing how people start to shrug off newbies just because they based their conclusions through photos. I even lost my motivation to probably post here again as this might not be the friendliest of forums I have visited, there might be better ones but at least I got a hard lesson learned and for that I thank you. Thank you as well to the ones who tried to defend my side especially Mr Ernie Romers himself.

Just a last note before I rest my case, I was able to capture a photo of my acknowledgement receipt with AP during the time that I had it B1 tested for the 3 year warranty. For those who are still doubting another proof for you. If you think that I fabricated this letter as well then I will no longer try to argue that. I leave this issue to be handled by the moderators here from here on out.










In the world of watches, you should not buy stuff to impress others but to satisfy one's self. I will enjoy these watches of mine and will be ever thankful I was able to afford it. Well you can't please everyone right? I just hope that those who had the guts to question mine were able to own one of these at least. Cheers and have a nice day!


----------



## amine

I too can't see what's the problem with that APROO. To the OP i would have taken a pic of the case backs of my Diver & APROO and even posted its original paperwork here (may be hid the serial No.) if i was accused publicly with posting replicas by strangers on a forum, but that's just me of course.


----------



## nonoperational

The ROO is fine. The diver was fake.


----------



## heuerolexomega

The lesson learn here guys, is that it's ok to express your opinion or questions but always do it politely.
Is not what you say but *how you say it*:-!


----------



## Eeeb

nonoperational said:


> The ROO is fine. The diver was fake.


We do authentication all the time in TAGHeuer. Over time we have seen that rarely is a fake claimed to be genuine... but far more frequently genuine is declared to be a fake.
Over time we have found just saying something is a fake is not good enough. It is not instructive to most and does not give a basis for the claim so that it can be evaluated.

If reasons are given, then it can be discussed. And a consensus can be approached. If no reasons are given then it becomes an ego display with arguments from authority.


----------



## Crunchy

jaybu said:


> Hi there unfortunately I don't have another picture of the Diver as I have sold that immediately following my purchase of the AP Panda. The diver was an impulse buy from the second hand market but since I still crave for the Panda I still bought one new and was fortunate enough to sell the diver fast. Took a snapshot in my phone just so I have one in record to remind me of it. The wife insisted that I only retain one AP.
> 
> For me being ripped off, all I can tell is the diver looked good to me in person (meaning it looked good in all angles even the lume) and that it had all the papers, tag, boxes so never did I doubt the seller who sold it to me.
> 
> As mentioned earlier I live by my blood and sweat to be able to afford my passion. I'm not a rich guy I just pay my dues and work hard so for someone to question my integrity is absolutely something I will not tolerate. If I came strong earlier it's just because I feel that Watch-u-say's words are a personal attack to my character and my hard work. I'm fairly new to this hobby (almost 4 years to be exact) never did it cross my mind to pass something off as genuine. This is my passion and this is what makes me happy so I always buy genuine watches. What's the point of buying fake ones to show off? Come on you may review all of my previous post, I even have micro brands that I'm not ashamed of.
> 
> Anyway this will be the last time I will try to defend my stance in this forum, I will not even try to reply or argue anymore with anyone. It is just so disappointing how people start to shrug off newbies just because they based their conclusions through photos. I even lost my motivation to probably post here again as this might not be the friendliest of forums I have visited, there might be better ones but at least I got a hard lesson learned and for that I thank you. Thank you as well to the ones who tried to defend my side especially Mr Ernie Romers himself.
> 
> Just a last note before I rest my case, I was able to capture a photo of my acknowledgement receipt with AP during the time that I had it B1 tested for the 3 year warranty. For those who are still doubting another proof for you. If you think that I fabricated this letter as well then I will no longer try to argue that. I leave this issue to be handled by the moderators here from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the world of watches, you should not buy stuff to impress others but to satisfy one's self. I will enjoy these watches of mine and will be ever thankful I was able to afford it. Well you can't please everyone right? I just hope that those who had the guts to question mine were able to own one of these at least. Cheers and have a nice day!


I think you were unfairly called out. It's not proper behaviour imo what he did, it's ok to question, but not to accuse people immediately of showing off fakes to get attention.


----------



## omega1234

jaybu said:


> Hi there unfortunately I don't have another picture of the Diver as I have sold that immediately following my purchase of the AP Panda. The diver was an impulse buy from the second hand market but since I still crave for the Panda I still bought one new and was fortunate enough to sell the diver fast. Took a snapshot in my phone just so I have one in record to remind me of it. The wife insisted that I only retain one AP.
> 
> For me being ripped off, all I can tell is the diver looked good to me in person (meaning it looked good in all angles even the lume) and that it had all the papers, tag, boxes so never did I doubt the seller who sold it to me.
> 
> As mentioned earlier I live by my blood and sweat to be able to afford my passion. I'm not a rich guy I just pay my dues and work hard so for someone to question my integrity is absolutely something I will not tolerate. If I came strong earlier it's just because I feel that Watch-u-say's words are a personal attack to my character and my hard work. I'm fairly new to this hobby (almost 4 years to be exact) never did it cross my mind to pass something off as genuine. This is my passion and this is what makes me happy so I always buy genuine watches. What's the point of buying fake ones to show off? Come on you may review all of my previous post, I even have micro brands that I'm not ashamed of.
> 
> Anyway this will be the last time I will try to defend my stance in this forum, I will not even try to reply or argue anymore with anyone. It is just so disappointing how people start to shrug off newbies just because they based their conclusions through photos. I even lost my motivation to probably post here again as this might not be the friendliest of forums I have visited, there might be better ones but at least I got a hard lesson learned and for that I thank you. Thank you as well to the ones who tried to defend my side especially Mr Ernie Romers himself.
> 
> Just a last note before I rest my case, I was able to capture a photo of my acknowledgement receipt with AP during the time that I had it B1 tested for the 3 year warranty. For those who are still doubting another proof for you. If you think that I fabricated this letter as well then I will no longer try to argue that. I leave this issue to be handled by the moderators here from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the world of watches, you should not buy stuff to impress others but to satisfy one's self. I will enjoy these watches of mine and will be ever thankful I was able to afford it. Well you can't please everyone right? I just hope that those who had the guts to question mine were able to own one of these at least. Cheers and have a nice day!


We're not all like that, don't give up on this forum, its a great place to learn and share our passion.


----------



## nonoperational

Eeeb said:


> We do authentication all the time in TAGHeuer. Over time we have seen that rarely is a fake claimed to be genuine... but far more frequently genuine is declared to be a fake.
> Over time we have found just saying something is a fake is not good enough. It is not instructive to most and does not give a basis for the claim so that it can be evaluated.
> 
> If reasons are given, then it can be discussed. And a consensus can be approached. If no reasons are given then it becomes an ego display with arguments from authority.


This is the last comment I'll make on it because I don't want to be crapping on the poster. I don't care what watches they have, I was more concerned that someone got caught out paying thousands for a watch worth $300.

The diver posted was not a genuine AP diver. If you look at the "0"s on the outer bezel you can see the "hole" in the middle is much larger than the genuine article. If you google AP diver and get some gen pics, then google AP Diver V3.5 you'll see what I'm talking about.

As well as that it was the only watch the poster didn't give us a clear up close pic of.

That's the truth of it. If you don't care to believe me that perfectly fine, but that pic was of a fake watch.

All the best.


----------



## shnjb

Yes I agree with nonoperational.


----------



## The Naf

nonoperational said:


> This is the last comment I'll make on it because I don't want to be crapping on the poster. I don't care what watches they have, I was more concerned that someone got caught out paying thousands for a watch worth $300.
> 
> The diver posted was not a genuine AP diver. If you look at the "0"s on the outer bezel you can see the "hole" in the middle is much larger than the genuine article. If you google AP diver and get some gen pics, then google AP Diver V3.5 you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> As well as that it was the only watch the poster didn't give us a clear up close pic of.
> 
> That's the truth of it. If you don't care to believe me that perfectly fine, but that pic was of a fake watch.
> 
> All the best.


The OP already explained that he is unable to furnish us with further closeups of the Diver so lets not dwell on that. The very first specific allegation of being a fake were against the ROO Chornograph and I think its been established that that was indeed genuine. Further more no questions have been raised of any other watch from the OP's collection. Given these two points I think the OP needs to be given the benefit of the doubt regarding the diver but more importantly is owed an apology by "watch u say" for for publicly accusing him of picturing fakes without being able to provide us with sufficient evidence to attest the fact. Furthermore the language he used was incredibly inflammatory. Last I checked he was on here well after the latest posts and has still to come and either publicly apologize or corroborate his stance...and that is, as we say down under, "poor form"


----------



## yawn

not sure if fit here.


----------



## Crunchy

richard milles


----------



## Lemper

yawn said:


> not sure if fit here.


Wow, quite a big watch!


----------



## Kasaasta

Now we can wait that someone labels these fakes as well


----------



## peterpl

The AP Panda is real. Get over it. Geez. 

I have a real one in my hands now and it is identical. AP Diver I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## exxondus

peterpl said:


> The AP Panda is real. Get over it. Geez.
> 
> I have a real one in my hands now and it is identical. AP Diver I'm not 100% sure.


Ap diver is def not real. The bezel numbers are too thin.


----------



## pandaerik




----------



## amine




----------



## heuerolexomega

*Just an update of my collection for the Hi-Ends eye candy thread*:-!


----------



## Jim123

amine said:


> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2792_zps3960d730.jpg.html
> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2777_zpsaad440c5.jpg.html
> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2739_zps11c9f79d.jpg.html
> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2828_zpse65a25e7.jpg.html
> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2800_zps7b37aef1.jpg.html
> http://s781.photobucket.com/user/hk_phoenix01/media/DSC_2813_zps7a15d0a6.jpg.html


Beautiful watches, and a serious pen collection!!


----------



## ikebana

hello, what type of watch is this?


----------



## ikebana

kiwidj said:


> Good call, mate! I'm gonna have a look for that. :-!


looking to find out what watch this is. Can someone let me know? thanks!


----------



## retrodrive

Richard Mille RM11 Felipe Massa Flyback Chronograph.


----------



## amine

retrodrive said:


> Richard Mille RM11 Felipe Massa Flyback Chronograph.


That's a homage, not the real stuff! The watch above is a Syulla (italian brand based in Japan) and is quartz, i believe it's sold only in Japan as they don't ship internationally.


----------



## shnjb

wow. that not real RM watch definitely fooled me!

a pretty blatant copy of the RM if you ask me.


----------



## retrodrive

homage...what pretense word. I prefer a knock-off or a rip-off.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*A contrasting pair...*

Here are my two "dressier" pieces side-by-side. The Breguet has a round rose gold case, an automatic movement and has a enamel dial. The Patek has a rectangular white gold case, a manual movement and a rosé colored dial. I think that they contrast each other beautifully.


----------



## jrwong23

Here're my watches my to share!  Love this thread as I could see so many lovely watches from all of you. Thanks all for sharing!

cheers,
robin wong


----------



## Kittysafe

Concerning the AP diver controversy, I opened up both pictures, forum member and genuine in their own window, and bounced back and forth between them looking for any diferences, and there is a glaring difference.

Genuine: AP in white
Members: AP in black

Though maybe that's a model variance?


----------



## shnjb

the controversial AP diver was unquestionably a fake.

The offshore, on the other hand, seemed to be a legitimate one although I say "seems to be" because there are such things in this world as franken watches.



Kittysafe said:


> Concerning the AP diver controversy, I opened up both pictures, forum member and genuine in their own window, and bounced back and forth between them looking for any diferences, and there is a glaring difference.
> 
> Genuine: AP in white
> Members: AP in black
> 
> Though maybe that's a model variance?


----------



## Firmin

Ugh all those Datographs  . That's it saving up for one :-| 

I'm still drooling at the Breguet Le Reveil du Tsar you have Amine !


----------



## ImitationOfLife

*Re: A contrasting pair...*



iim7v7im7 said:


> Here are my two "dressier" pieces side-by-side. The Breguet has a round rose gold case, an automatic movement and has a enamel dial. The Patek has a rectangular white gold case, a manual movement and a rosé colored dial. I think that they contrast each other beautifully.


I'd really like to own a rectangle-case PP like yours someday because it reminds me of old art deco American watches. It's gorgeous.

I'll contribute to this thread eventually. Just need to take better photos.


----------



## pandaerik

Baume & Mercier Clifton 10060


----------



## lmcgbaj

This was a lovely thread. Can we get some more please.


----------



## Don Indiano

My latest Breguet...
Still getting used to it, as it's quite a departure from my regular SS sports watches


----------



## William Ayin

WOW you have probably the best collection that i have seen on the forum.All you need now is a grand seiko


----------



## Donut

Holy...this is an old thread.

Let's see if I can add a couple photos to the list.

For the Panerai Fans....









Independent...





and some movement eye candy...









Cheers,
Rob


----------



## drhr

Donut said:


> Holy...this is an old thread.
> 
> Let's see if I can add a couple photos to the list.
> 
> For the Panerai Fans....
> 
> Independent...
> 
> and some movement eye candy...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Rob, please check back on this thread more regularly, mahalo :-! . . .


----------



## kevin_b1

May be not high end but definitely eye candy





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me116

Donut said:


> Holy...this is an old thread.
> 
> Let's see if I can add a couple photos to the list.
> 
> For the Panerai Fans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some movement eye candy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Come on rob, you can do better than that. *cough* JDN tourbillon *cough*


----------



## plastique999

Can't believe I missed this thread 









































Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor

One VC deserves another...


----------



## Donut

Me116 said:


> Come on rob, you can do better than that. *cough* JDN tourbillon *cough*


I posted that earlier in this thread...but by request...











Cheers,
Rob


----------



## GETS

Rob,

Can I ask? How often do you wear that incredible timepiece? I appreciate you have so many watches and as a result, you must only wear it rarely. But when you do wear it, is it at certain special events (weddings, watch lover gatherings, or other?)

I would love to be able to afford such a magnificent and individual timepiece - and in all honesty one day hope to do so (I hope you're still around to advise me if I ever do). But I do worry how often I might dare to wear it.

Sorry to intrude on the thread - I just wondered.

Regards,


----------



## Donut

GETS said:


> Rob,
> 
> Can I ask? How often do you wear that incredible timepiece?


The JDN has a special place in my watch box and in my heart. It doesn't get out a lot, but it does get out on special occasions. It's been to a couple watch collector's GTG, My son's graduation, a couple of weddings and a few times when I'm dressed up and not planning to get dirty ;-). It's never been on a motorcycle and likely never will. Sometimes it just comes out when I want to hold it, set and wind it, and enjoy with a nice glass of wine or maybe Cognac.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## tempocalypse

This thread is unhealthy!

GO Panograph and Daytona




GO Cal 61 in the Panograph


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Leonine

All these great pics are getting my heart rate up!


----------



## AbuKalb93




----------



## NickinNYC




----------



## plastique999

^^^Nick how do you like your Montblanc? I was thinking of getting the version with the Rising Hour...


Sent from my 16M


----------



## tempocalypse

AbuKalb93 said:


>


I really need to see that Chrono Bleu dial in person one day!


----------



## NickinNYC

plastique999 said:


> ^^^Nick how do you like your Montblanc? I was thinking of getting the version with the Rising Hour...
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I'm wearing it today actually. I love it, great watch that punches way above its weight in my opinion.

That being said I don't wear it too often. It's kind of like a man with out a home. It's pretty dressy, but also pretty thick, so not great when worn with a suit. That being said it is by no means too thick and easily slides under a cuff, and I wear it casually as well. I'm just nitpicking.

If you're thinking about it I would highly recommend it. Very unique watch, I've never seen another in real life. Most Montblanc dealers don't even seem to have them.


----------



## deichgraf




----------



## TheMethod

Hope to add a PP Nautilus 5711 and JLC MUT Moon soon.


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Zuger




----------



## amine




----------



## andsan




----------



## fld




----------



## celter




----------



## TedPhatana

Sportiness!


----------



## The_Hutch

liked as much for you taste in whisky as your taste in watches



heuerolexomega said:


>


----------



## tempocalypse

Breguet Marine 5817


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Luis6




----------



## mrklabb

TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 4779914
> 
> 
> Sportiness!


Do you happen to know the lug to lug length on the cartier diver? How is the oem rubber?


----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## mlcor

Gotta put my new one in here:


----------



## NickinNYC

mlcor said:


> Gotta put my new one in here:
> 
> View attachment 4908298


Love this watch! Almost bought one instead of my Parmigiani. You never see these.

Gorgeous piece. Congrats.


----------



## mlcor

NickinNYC said:


> Love this watch! Almost bought one instead of my Parmigiani. You never see these.
> 
> Gorgeous piece. Congrats.


Thanks. I posted a review with a lot more pictures here if you're interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/new-arrival-2216594.html


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Bobby69




----------



## b.r.us302

blancpain le brassus 8 jours (plt)


----------



## lmcgbaj

incontrol said:


>


Wow. Superb... Congrats on such a fantastic watch.


----------



## incontrol

lmcgbaj said:


> Wow. Superb... Congrats on such a fantastic watch.


Thank you very much for your nice comment!


----------



## b.r.us302

heuerolexomega said:


>


i love islay but not a fan of lagavulin 16. IMHO, it is ridiculously priced for a 16 year old that smells of tamed, old moldy socks from the darkside of the moon. my dram of choice is laphroaig 18. it's so bright and cheery reminds me of blue skies high overhead with nary a cloud in the distance. the bouquet offers an abundance of peat, iodine with a hint of sea spray. gorgeous. if i'm feeling more mellow and calm i'll enjoy a glass of balvenie 21 portwood (or aberfeldy 21) as a good change of pace but always return to laphroaig 18 in the end no matter the other dram(s).


----------



## The_Hutch

b.r.us302 said:


> i love islay but not a fan of lagavulin 16. IMHO, it is ridiculously priced for a 16 year old that smells of tamed, old moldy socks from the darkside of the moon. my dram of choice is laphroaig 18. it's so bright and cheery reminds me of blue skies high overhead with nary a cloud in the distance. the bouquet offers an abundance of peat, iodine with a hint of sea spray. gorgeous. if i'm feeling more mellow and calm i'll enjoy a glass of balvenie 21 portwood (or aberfeldy 21) as a good change of pace but always return to laphroaig 18 in the end no matter the other dram(s).
> 
> View attachment 5008745


i'd call you a Philistine for that description of Lagavulin (though I don't get on with their special edition). However, as I'm stuck abroad with nothing but a (small) bottle of JWB, I'll save it till I'm back in the UK at the end of next week when I can indulge in the complexity and depth of a Lagavulin 16.


----------



## b.r.us302

The_Hutch said:


> i'd call you a Philistine for that description of Lagavulin (though I don't get on with their special edition). However, as I'm stuck abroad with nothing but a (small) bottle of JWB, I'll save it till I'm back in the UK at the end of next week when I can indulge in the complexity and depth of a Lagavulin 16.
> 
> View attachment 5016089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016105


lovely watch not crazy about JWB either (HA).


----------



## AbuKalb93

Not sure this shot has been up here before!


----------



## murokello

AbuKalb93 said:


> Not sure this shot has been up here before!


Nice. But your right minute hand is couple of seconds forward compared to the left one.


----------



## Grandmovement




----------



## vince.cb

Grandmovement said:


> View attachment 5033529


You are a hairy man


----------



## Grandmovement

vince.cb said:


> You are a hairy man


Wow you don't know hairy....


----------



## The_Hutch

Well the watches may not be HE (though I love my father's two tone), but the whisky certainly is.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Grandmovement said:


> View attachment 5033529


I think this photo might have turned me off BLNR


----------



## murokello

vince.cb said:


> You are a hairy man





Gunnar_917 said:


> I think this photo might have turned me off BLNR


You boys like your men shaved?


----------



## Gunnar_917

murokello said:


> You boys like your men shaved?


Lol.

Its seeing what looks like boxers in the depth of field of this shot


----------



## The_Hutch

Tough crowd. The guy matches his boxers to his watch and rather than appreciation (it is a watch forum after all) he just gets abuse!!


----------



## b.r.us302

The_Hutch said:


> View attachment 5099290
> 
> Well the watches may not be HE (though I love my father's two tone), but the whisky certainly is.


i like the idea of a japanese whiskey more than i like the actual product. i prefer my whisky dried over peat smoke with the legal designation of scotch. single malt rather than blended. single cask if available, cask strength if i have an option. i know dewar's is a blended scotch that uses aberfeldy in their recipe but i'd rather cut to the chase and just have a glass of aberfeldy 21 rather than dewar's. however, this is watchuseek not scotchuseek. so with that said i've never been a fan of rolex (especially two tone) either. IMHO, most rolex's are ostentation, garish and...just plain ugly. i can appreciate they are the most copied products out there (especially two tone) but man i just can't seem to find them attractive.


----------



## The_Hutch

As other posts attest to - I'm an Islay man myself, but a good Speyside now and again does the soul good. Blends can be good too. You have to remember why blends exist in the first place.

As for rolex being garish - maybe some, but I think a lot of people think they are garish because they are Rolex rather than them being garish themselves. The same goes for gold. I used to think that as a white Anglo-Saxon I couldn't wear gold with my skin tone and in any event it looked crass. But to be honest, that was me limiting myself. I've definitely come round to gold now. 

Anyway - each to their own, and as you point out, this is way OT. Have fun


----------



## Gunnar_917

The_Hutch said:


> Tough crowd. The guy matches his boxers to his watch and rather than appreciation (it is a watch forum after all) he just gets abuse!!


Well it isn't a watches and underwear thread...

...speaking of which I wonder if such a thread has been created on here?


----------



## Gunnar_917

b.r.us302 said:


> i like the idea of a japanese whiskey more than i like the actual product. i prefer my whiskey dried over peat smoke with the legal designation of scotch. single malt rather than blended. single cask if available, cask strength if i have an option. i know dewar's is a blended scotch that uses aberfeldy in their recipe but i'd rather cut to the chase and just have a glass of aberfeldy 21 rather than dewar's. however, this is watchuseek not scotchuseek. so with that said i've never been a fan of rolex (especially two tone) either. IMHO, most rolex's are ostentation, garish and...just plain ugly. i can appreciate they are the most copied products out there (especially two tone) but man i just can't seem to find them attractive.


Well Japanese whiskies are better suited to speyside and highland drinkers. Wphave you tried Australian single malts. Given your tastes you may like them. They are not peaked but becuase we don't have peat so there is a more unique flavour that errs on the side of the pleated whiskies.

I agree with the hutch though, I could not consider Rolexes garrish. Boring in terms of design I'd say yes. I wouldn't call them ostentatious looking either; from a brand point maybe because they are the 'go to' brand for the general public.


----------



## Luis6

Just a few macro shots. Sorry about the dirt and scratches.


----------



## spanky1

SBGA031


----------



## dbostedo

GO today!

EDITED : to remove crappy cell phone image and posting - Was trying Tapatalk for posting, and probably shouldn't have... will give this another shot later.


----------



## Time Collector

I just got this out of the bank box for some sunlight after 4 months. The GMT was the cause for such a long storage.


----------



## Ursus

this thread is unreal... I can't believe the watches of some people, wow.. Epic


----------



## heuerolexomega

These are my current 5 watches 
Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well it isn't a watches and underwear thread...
> 
> ...speaking of which I wonder if such a thread has been created on here?


Bathroom mirrors, pocket shots, watches with pets etc. Underwear and watches is a natural evolution. Of course you should expect to see people scrutinizing the tailoring, thread counts and fabric choices.


----------



## kevin_b1

Not particularly high end but most definitely eye candy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tempocalypse

A few close ups of the Breguet Marine


----------



## GOJIN

Entry-level high-end JLC MUT 38.


----------



## shnjb

From Tokyo


----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew2012

Here is mine-


----------



## dmann277

Can Someone tell me what Model/version the Ulysse is on page 3 posted by Donut? I know its a Marine but the color seems to be a light rose. I can't find it anywhere for sale.

I can't post pictures because I'm a new forum member.

Thanks,

-David


----------



## incontrol




----------



## dbostedo

dmann277 said:


> Can Someone tell me what Model/version the Ulysse is on page 3 posted by Donut? I know its a Marine but the color seems to be a light rose. I can't find it anywhere for sale.
> 
> I can't post pictures because I'm a new forum member.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -David


It's actually not a Marine. It's a Perpetual Calendar GMT in rose gold. This one, I think, or very close to it :

326-82/31 - GMT +/- Perpetual - Perpetual Calendars - Functional - Welcome to the Ulysse Nardin collection - Ulysse Nardin - Le Locle - Suisse - Swiss Mechanical Watch Manufacturer


----------



## payj

Sent On The Fly


----------



## AncientSerpent

Ursus said:


> this thread is unreal... I can't believe the watches of some people, wow.. Epic


Me either, looks like some very expensive timepieces on some very young arms to me, must have really great jobs.


----------



## ilikefishes

Yeah, or they make very bad decisions. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fld




----------



## Foxman2k

b.r.us302 said:


> i love islay but not a fan of lagavulin 16. IMHO, it is ridiculously priced for a 16 year old that smells of tamed, old moldy socks from the darkside of the moon. my dram of choice is laphroaig 18. it's so bright and cheery reminds me of blue skies high overhead with nary a cloud in the distance. the bouquet offers an abundance of peat, iodine with a hint of sea spray. gorgeous. if i'm feeling more mellow and calm i'll enjoy a glass of balvenie 21 portwood (or aberfeldy 21) as a good change of pace but always return to laphroaig 18 in the end no matter the other dram(s).


Love laphroig. Had a chance to sample a pretty rare one on a whiskey boat cruise. The laphroig rep pulled it out of a boot lol.

Have you tried glen morangie nectar d'or? Single malt aged in port barrels which is rather delicious. Much milder than a laphroig so depends on what you're wanting to get into for the night.

My current grand seiko collection:


----------



## Jazzmaster

Some shots of the GO Seventies Chronograph. The first photo was taken in late afternoon sun, which really popped the dial color!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Wow this thread is amazing....and painful lol!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## littleprince

Jazzmaster said:


> Some shots of the GO Seventies Chronograph. The first photo was taken in late afternoon sun, which really popped the dial color!


Wow that is a striking color, well done!


----------



## Luis6

Having macro fun with the Aquanaut.


----------



## b.r.us302

Foxman2k said:


> Love laphroig. Had a chance to sample a pretty rare one on a whiskey boat cruise. The laphroig rep pulled it out of a boot lol.
> 
> Have you tried glen morangie nectar d'or? Single malt aged in port barrels which is rather delicious. Much milder than a laphroig so depends on what you're wanting to get into for the night.
> 
> My current grand seiko collection:
> 
> Pics Removed-b.r.us302


lovely collection of GS. i've had a few glen morangie but not nectar d'or as of yet. the only port barrel aged i've had (which i do love) is the balvenie 21 portwood. the dram is quite pleasant and mellow with just a hint of the setting sun. i'd be curious to know what the rarity of the laphroaig you had chance to sample on the boat cruise though. did you by chance get a pic of the label? age statement etc? PM me since this would be off topic for this thread.


----------



## shnjb

ilikefishes said:


> Yeah, or they make very bad decisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lol.


----------



## Ytk

The right one (34mm) is the 000 Prototype of Mr. Dufour himself.. I took it when I visited his place..


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchFrog

Ytk said:


> The right one (34mm) is the 000 Prototype of Mr. Dufour himself.. I took it when I visited his place..


Now, now - I think you should give it back!

Seriously, though : nice pic.


----------



## incontrol




----------



## clintfca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

incontrol said:


>


What a boss watch.


----------



## incontrol

shnjb said:


> What a boss watch.


Thank you very much!


----------



## incontrol




----------



## andrewfear

I hope this qualifies as high end. Blancpain 500 fathoms.


----------



## andylliao

andrewfear said:


> I hope this qualifies as high end. Blancpain 500 fathoms.


Very nice and HUGE!


----------



## andrewfear

andylliao said:


> Very nice and HUGE!


Wears smaller in person though. And light as a feather since its titanium. I am a Blancapin fan and also love my Aqua Lung.


----------



## andylliao

Same here love Blancpain. Try to add one more FF to my collection but not sure which one. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## tempocalypse

Glashütte Original Panograph in B&W


----------



## HRC-E.B.

andylliao said:


> Very nice and HUGE!


This is one where perception, especially as distorted as it is through phone (i.e., wide angle) pictures, is very different than reality. This is no small watch, but in reality, it is nowhere near as big as it appears on that picture.


----------



## andrewfear

HRC-E.B. said:


> This is one where perception, especially as distorted as it is through phone (i.e., wide angle) pictures, is very different than reality. This is no small watch, but in reality, it is nowhere near as big as it appears on that picture.


Agreed. I was intimidated by a 48mm. But in reality it feels smaller than my 47mm Panerai.


----------



## incontrol

RGM Friday


----------



## littleprince

HRC-E.B. said:


> This is one where perception, especially as distorted as it is through phone (i.e., wide angle) pictures, is very different than reality. This is no small watch, but in reality, it is nowhere near as big as it appears on that picture.


I get camera phone distortion, but those lugs look like they are clear off his wrist. 48mm is huge to me, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

littleprince said:


> I get camera phone distortion, but those lugs look like they are clear off his wrist. 48mm is huge to me, but hey, to each his own.


The BB FF is NOT a 48 mm watch.


----------



## littleprince

HRC-E.B. said:


> The BB FF is NOT a 48 mm watch.


This says 48mm:

50021-12B30-52B | Blancpain


----------



## amgbda

My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


I have the same watch box, just without the high-end watches.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


I have the same watch box, just without the high-end watches.


----------



## mlcor

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


Oooh, if this means that in addition to a "manual wind box", you have an "automatic box" (or winders), we'd love to see what's in/on them. Wonderful little group you have there. I have the same VC, and love it.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

littleprince said:


> This says 48mm:
> 
> 50021-12B30-52B | Blancpain


It comes as a surprise to me that they would have created a new up-sized case just for this particular model, when all of the others in the collection share the same 45-mm case (5015-1130-52 | Blancpain), but assuming that this surprising piece of information is correct and not a typo, then I stand corrected.


----------



## hornsup84

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.





mlcor said:


> Oooh, if this means that in addition to a "manual wind box", you have an "automatic box" (or winders), we'd love to see what's in/on them. Wonderful little group you have there. I have the same VC, and love it.


No joke, very nice lineup -- I'm jealous, particularly of the middle and over to the right crowd... all three very much my (wishful) style. I still love that VC every time I see it, just such a pure, clean look.


----------



## incontrol

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


Beautiful collection! :cheers:


----------



## WatchFrog

Finally made it to this thread!


----------



## mlcor

WatchFrog said:


> Finally made it to this thread!


...and with a real beauty...


----------



## amgbda

These four are in the one Wolf Winder box (Rolex GMT II, Omega Speedmaster 57 Coaxial, Blancpain Complete Calendar Half Hunter and Audemars Piguet Extra-Thin)



mlcor said:


> Oooh, if this means that in addition to a "manual wind box", you have an "automatic box" (or winders), we'd love to see what's in/on them. Wonderful little group you have there. I have the same VC, and love it.


----------



## amgbda

..... and these are in the other Wolf Winder Box (PP World Time, Bvlgari Gerald Genta Bi-Retro, Breitling Chronomat 41 and Baume & Mercier Riviera Flyback Chronograph).


mlcor said:


> Oooh, if this means that in addition to a "manual wind box", you have an "automatic box" (or winders), we'd love to see what's in/on them. Wonderful little group you have there. I have the same VC, and love it.


----------



## mlcor

Wonderful collection, amgbda, thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Here are close ups of the three you mentioned (both faces of the JLC).



hornsup84 said:


> No joke, very nice lineup -- I'm jealous, particularly of the middle and over to the right crowd... all three very much my (wishful) style. I still love that VC every time I see it, just such a pure, clean look.


----------



## hornsup84

amgbda said:


> Here are close ups of the three you mentioned (both faces of the JLC).


Simply stunning, thank you for sharing!


----------



## clintfca

Current H-E collection, PP 5146 and PP 5164:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiev2

Awesome collection! May I know how the GG/Bulgari wear compared to the Royal Oak? Is the 43mm size plus the octagonal shape wear big on the wrist? Thanks. 


amgbda said:


> View attachment 6060626
> 
> View attachment 6060634
> 
> View attachment 6060650
> 
> View attachment 6060658
> 
> 
> ..... and these are in the other Wolf Winder Box (PP World Time, Bvlgari Gerald Genta Bi-Retro, Breitling Chronomat 41 and Baume & Mercier Riviera Flyback Chronograph).


----------



## amgbda

kiev2 said:


> Awesome collection! May I know how the GG/Bulgari wear compared to the Royal Oak? Is the 43mm size plus the octagonal shape wear big on the wrist? Thanks.


The GG/Bvlgari is quite large and wears true to size. It's the largest watch in my collection and wears considerably bigger than the Royal Oak Jumbo which is quite small by todays standards. Think of it like a piece of jewelry - or as someone described it "a machine of your wrist".


----------



## OscarDharmawan

hi all,

aproo safari


----------



## Gokaden

Drool...


----------



## lmcgbaj

How about them Germans...


----------



## incontrol




----------



## Em1224

I can't see a lot of these photo's, particularly a lot at the top. Have they been removed?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbostedo

Em1224 said:


> I can't see a lot of these photo's, particularly a lot at the top. Have they been removed?


This thread was started in 2010... so yes, if photos were linked from other sites and not posted directly here, a lot of them will have been moved or deleted and no longer found.


----------



## incontrol




----------



## incontrol




----------



## IWCOwner

A beautifully mild day in late fall made sweeter by wearing this today...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that they oriented the numbers correctly (IMO) on this one!


----------



## nh1

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another new one, Jorge (or am I behind the times and you've had this one for a while)?! Please add some thoughts and pics to your legendary WIS Road to 3 thread; the public demands it!


----------



## dwong

My state of the collection.


----------



## dbostedo

dwong said:


> My state of the collection.


All of that, in THAT box, and not 1 Cartier? :think: :-d


----------



## Spangles

What drew you to the sea wave dial?


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

my "fly under the radar" watch today...


----------



## dwong

Updated picture, seems like people are more interested in my Cartier box than watches...


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

nh1 said:


> heuerolexomega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one, Jorge (or am I behind the times and you've had this one for a while)?! Please add some thoughts and pics to your legendary WIS Road to 3 thread; the public demands it!
Click to expand...

I'll second that, interested to see what the collection consists of these days and what appealed about each one. And of course any theoretical updates!


----------



## aceivan

This consider hi-end?
Ha ha ha


----------



## mlcor

aceivan said:


> View attachment 6365905
> 
> 
> This consider hi-end?
> Ha ha ha


Well, not something I would wear, but nevertheless, I'd say yes.


----------



## incontrol

Another loss in the last seconds of a very entertaining game in MetLife today.


----------



## sixfignig




----------



## Spangles

Two new watches for my very small collection. An FPJ Chronometre Bleu and a Breguet Marine GMT 5758


----------



## IWCOwner

Spangles said:


> Two new watches for my very small collection. An FPJ Chronometre Bleu and a Breguet Marine GMT 5758


Congrats!


----------



## Spangles

Thanks!

I'm pretty happy. There's one more Journe I'm looking to get and then I'm out for a while just to enjoy my watches (and post here, of course!)


----------



## mlcor

Beautiful choices! We need more pictures of the Journe, though, right, AbuKalb?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Spangles said:


> Two new watches for my very small collection. An FPJ Chronometre Bleu and a Breguet Marine GMT 5758


Congrats Spangles, a life of swashbuckling clearly pays off. The dial on the GMT is stunning, some macro shots may be needed!


----------



## aceivan

Spangles said:


> Two new watches for my very small collection. An FPJ Chronometre Bleu and a Breguet Marine GMT 5758


Very nice.
Congrats


----------



## Spangles

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Congrats Spangles, a life of swashbuckling clearly pays off. The dial on the GMT is stunning, some macro shots may be needed!


Indeed! Thanks!



aceivan said:


> Very nice.
> Congrats


Danke


----------



## incontrol

Spangles said:


> Two new watches for my very small collection. An FPJ Chronometre Bleu and a Breguet Marine GMT 5758


Very nice choices! Both are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## stubborndonkey

sixfignig said:


> View attachment 6393113


Love this! The gold numerals and the blued steel hands. GS is one of the most underrated I think! It'll be interesting to see what happens with this great brand down the line.


----------



## incontrol

Wore this the last couple of days and will on Christmas Eve.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PremierCurrency

Merry Christmas! And my 5960 says hello to yours!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## patrick.dylan

Recent acquisition


----------



## incontrol




----------



## nomoneyx




----------



## incontrol

JLC Perpetual


----------



## incontrol




----------



## MrNurse

I scrolled through the last 10 pages or so and didn't see a Hublot! Where are the Hublots? We all know it's the best brand next to AP.


----------



## drhr

show us yours


----------



## Gunnar_917

MrNurse said:


> I scrolled through the last 10 pages or so and didn't see a Hublot! Where are the Hublots? We all know it's the best brand next to AP.


----------



## MrNurse

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 6863162


If I had the money I would buy you one and you'd prob end up getting rid of all your other watches.



drhr said:


> show us yours


I'm not priviledged. I'm a vagabond and can hardly put food on the table for my family..but if i did have money i would buy this Hublot and win all the internetz


----------



## William Ayin

MrNurse said:


> If I had the money I would buy you one and you'd prob end up getting rid of all your other watches.
> 
> I'm not priviledged. I'm a vagabond and can hardly put food on the table for my family..but if i did have money i would buy this Hublot and win all the internetz


lol


----------



## MHe225

Repeating what I've said before (about my Portuguese), this one isn't considered High End by many / most, but is to me: Christiaan van der Klaauw Ariadne.






























I highly recommend to click the link and check their Astronomical Watches. Some of their (his) complications are out of this world (pun intended) and put the world's smallest mechanical Planetarium on your wrist, showing the orbits of Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn around the Sun.


----------



## drhr

MrNurse said:


> If I had the money I would buy you one and you'd prob end up getting rid of all your other watches.
> 
> I'm not priviledged.* I'm a vagabond and can hardly put food on the table for my family.*.but if i did have money i would buy this Hublot and win all the internetz


you bragged the other way in another thread, which one should i run with . . .


----------



## MrNurse

drhr said:


> you bragged the other way in another thread, which one should i run with . . .


Bragging? Wasn't me then.


----------



## dbostedo

MrNurse said:


> Bragging? Wasn't me then.


Maybe "bragging" isn't the right term, but you did say this (in another thread) :



MrNurse said:


> Hublot for me all the way. Every one has a Rolex (Submariner). It's played out. It's like BMW's- everyone has one and it's no longer anything special. That's why I'm also going for a Panerai after I buy my Hublot.


And this (in a thread you started) :



MrNurse said:


> Hey everyone! I'm looking for a red/black race inspired watch for when my red Porsche GT4 arrives.


----------



## drhr

Thx dbostedo! Not gonna bother to search but he/she also was "expecting a heavily optioned Porsche GT4 incoming" or something along those lines in another Public Forum thread. A very rich beggar or a very big li . . . . oh, never mind.


----------



## MrNurse

dbostedo said:


> Maybe "bragging" isn't the right term, but you did say this (in another thread) :
> 
> And this (in a thread you started) :


Yea and? It was a Rolex vs. Hublot thread and I gave my answer (Hublot). I'd rather buy a Panerai which IMO is very comparable to a Rolex and not as common.

I'm looking for a watch to match my red GT4? Nothing wrong with that.



drhr said:


> Thx dbostedo! Not gonna bother to search but he/she also was "expecting a heavily optioned Porsche GT4 incoming" or something along those lines in another Public Forum thread. A very rich beggar or a very big li . . . . oh, never mind.


Yup. I was responding to someone's post about him lusting over a GT4.

Would you like to donate to me one of your watches so I can post a pic in this thread pls


----------



## drhr

MrNurse said:


> Yea and? It was a Rolex vs. Hublot thread and I gave my answer (Hublot). I'd rather buy a Panerai which IMO is very comparable to a Rolex and not as common.
> 
> I'm looking for a watch to match my red GT4? Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Yup. I was responding to someone's post about him lusting over a GT4.
> 
> *Would you like to donate to me one of your watches so I can post a pic in this thread pls :*)


pm me and ask nicely . . . we'll see if we head toward a shipping address . . .


----------



## incontrol

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming! Lol!

RGM, custom 801 PS


----------



## mlcor

incontrol said:


> And now back to our regularly scheduled programming! Lol!
> 
> RGM, custom 801 PS


Very nice. I've drooled over their website many times, but have always come away wishing their watches weren't quite so big and quite so thick...


----------



## incontrol

mlcor said:


> Very nice. I've drooled over their website many times, but have always come away wishing their watches weren't quite so big and quite so thick...


The lugs are a little long but the watch thickness is not a problem. It fits under a cuff easily. I have big wrists, so the watch works for me. This case style is the PS or Pennsylvania series. Other case styles are not as large.

It is eye catching and very different from most modern watches. For me, this is where it gets its charm.


----------



## dbostedo

incontrol said:


> The lugs are a little long...


That's interesting... because it looks like the lug holes are close to the case, and that the lugs could be shorter. Is that correct?


----------



## mlcor

incontrol said:


> The lugs are a little long but the watch thickness is not a problem. It fits under a cuff easily. I have big wrists, so the watch works for me. This case style is the PS or Pennsylvania series. Other case styles are not as large.
> 
> It is eye catching and very different from most modern watches. For me, this is where it gets its charm.


Definitely. The most interesting lines are at least 42mm, though, and while I certainly wear watches that large or even slightly larger, I prefer my dressier watches to be in the 37-40mm range. But boy, do they do lovely work...


----------



## incontrol




----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

patrick.dylan said:


> Recent acquisition


Any chance we can see a few more shots of this? My request is mostly selfish as I have been thinking about one of these but its pretty rare to see actual wrist shots


----------



## incontrol




----------



## onkyo

My watch.... a friend took the pic.


----------



## dbostedo

onkyo said:


> My watch.... a friend took the pic.


Have your friend take some more and post those too! :-!


----------



## onkyo

Hahaha.... the back is pretty cool too (my pic!!)


----------



## incontrol




----------



## turbojoly

incontrol said:


> [What a beautiful watch it's is /QUOTE]


----------



## MrCleanMC

I like the watch....but I really like the green egg in the background!!!


----------



## dbostedo

MrCleanMC said:


> I like the watch....but I really like the green egg in the background!!!


Coincidentally, I hear the Green Egg comes with recipes that say things like "Your brisket is cooked when 8 hours have elapsed according to your Patek Phillipe 5960R."


----------



## MZhammer

It's casual friday around these parts so i'm enjoying my 1815 on the navy blue strap with my jeans, a big plaid shirt and my (evidently wrinkled) Fallon & Harvey sport coat.


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> Coincidentally, I hear the Green Egg comes with recipes that say things like "Your brisket is cooked when 8 hours have elapsed according to your Patek Phillipe 5960R."


Haha! I wrote that for them in the manual! Jk!


----------



## incontrol

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Zuger




----------



## andrewfear

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe chronograph ceramic. This thing looks amazing in sunlight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisquare

Zuger said:


> View attachment 7225338


Hi, do you prefer this with the black strap or the original? I might be buying this in a day or two.


----------



## fld

andrewfear said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe chronograph ceramic. This thing looks amazing in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More of this please!


----------



## incontrol

andrewfear said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe chronograph ceramic. This thing looks amazing in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I wanted this watch but I already have the RG FF.


----------



## JWNY

Tried this beauty on but didn't pull trigger. Personally I feel the rubber strap looks nicer


----------



## andrewfear

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph Cermet on crocodile strap. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Waiting on the first of March! That should be in a few hours.


----------



## andrewfear

Blancpain L-Evolution Super Torfeo

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuger

Pisquare said:


> Hi, do you prefer this with the black strap or the original? I might be buying this in a day or two.


I haven't tried it on with the black strap yet. I want to keep it casual and think the original strap does the job perfectly.


----------



## andylliao

andrewfear said:


> Blancpain L-Evolution Super Torfeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a rare bird here.!


----------



## incontrol

Wearing this all day.


----------



## Emtee

Waiting in the cold for my delayed train


----------



## Speeds5

New addition...


----------



## OscarDharmawan

greetings from Indonesia


----------



## maikeru




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Kevin6589

Last night I tried on this beautiful AP Royal Oak Double Balance wheel Openworked in pink gold.

It's definitely one of the most comfortable watch I have ever tried on.


----------



## kur4ki

incontrol said:


>


Love the FF!


----------



## nakedtoes




----------



## BlueIn2Red

My AP Royal Oak 15400:


----------



## Simey

Very nice AP indeed. 

Hi also. I spent my early childhood in Wingrave. I lived just off the Tring road.


----------



## heuerolexomega

nh1 said:


> Another new one, Jorge (or am I behind the times and you've had this one for a while)?! Please add some thoughts and pics to your legendary WIS Road to 3 thread; the public demands it!





2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I'll second that, interested to see what the collection consists of these days and what appealed about each one. And of course any theoretical updates!


I will guys , I haven't check this thread in a while and somehow I missed your replies. I will update that thread this week ! 
Cheers !


----------



## nh1

heuerolexomega said:


> I will guys , I haven't check this thread in a while and somehow I missed your replies. I will update that thread this week !
> Cheers !


Wonderful, thanks!


----------



## andrewfear

JLC Amvox 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Audemars Piguet Millenary Minute Repeater with Audemars Piguet escapement in pink gold.


----------



## 1bavarian

Nice to see another spectacular non RO AP in our thread! There is a reason AP is part of the trinity.


----------



## andrewfear

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathscaphe ceramic on NATO strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

New shoes to change things up a little bit.


----------



## Spunwell

Same as last Thursday, but now the flowers have started to bloom. I hope everyone has had a great humpday.


----------



## docwalleye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


D-28?


----------



## docwalleye

GPCPA4 Rosewood...you play?



mlcor said:


> D-28?


----------



## mlcor

docwalleye said:


> GPCPA4 Rosewood...you play?


Nice! Yes, I do, for about the past 40+ years. 

I have, err, quite a few guitars, including three Martins--a 1976 D-28, a 1999 OM-28V, and a 2006 00-18UMGF.


----------



## docwalleye

mlcor said:


> Nice! Yes, I do, for about the past 40+ years.
> 
> I have, err, quite a few guitars, including three Martins--a 1976 D-28, a 1999 OM-28V, and a 2006 00-18UMGF.


Yeah - so do I but that's my only Martin. LOL...since it's a watch forum - obligatory pic below.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I can't be bothered looking but do we have a good 'master' guitar thread?


----------



## al358

My Breitlings :0)


----------



## andrewfear

Going out a limb here. Not everyone's cup of tea but love this one. Roman Jerome Space Invaders Reloaded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

andrewfear said:


> Going out a limb here. Not everyone's cup of tea but love this one. Roman Jerome Space Invaders Reloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I can't say that I find Romain Jerome appealing in general, but I've always thought their Heavy Metal Silicium watches were pretty unique and interesting:









I particularly like the grey and blue dials (on the far left and far right, respectively).


----------



## incontrol

Have a great week!


----------



## clintfca

Haven't worn this watch in a while but every time I do it still puts a smile on my face:


----------



## incontrol




----------



## dbostedo

incontrol said:


>


My favorite PP! (Followed _very_ closely by the blue Gondolo)


----------



## Pun

Delivered yesterday


----------



## clintfca

Days when the date aperture is an accurate hour index:


----------



## IWCOwner




----------



## JWNY

wishing you all a nice weekend


----------



## Pun

Mine says hi and a good weekend to all of you.


----------



## shnjb

turbojoly said:


> incontrol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [What a beautiful watch it's is /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "billionaire's" watch with doors that go like this, or like this, not like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> My favorite PP! (Followed _very_ closely by the blue Gondolo)


Thank you!


----------



## arejay101

View from Nunobiki Herb Gardens in Kobe, Japan
*for some reason I cant get the picture to rotate correctly :-s I guess it's landscape mode or nothing*


----------



## hebhsteve

arejay101 said:


> View from Nunobiki Herb Gardens in Kobe, Japan
> *for some reason I cant get the picture to rotate correctly :-s I guess it's landscape mode or nothing*
> 
> View attachment 8059170


Great Travel Time you got there!


----------



## gerzzzzz

Not that high end, but since there's no dedicated AP subforums, soo...


----------



## dbostedo

gerzzzzz said:


> Not that high end...


Really? Why do you say that? I'm curious what your thoughts are on it.

Love the panda dial!


----------



## incontrol

gerzzzzz said:


> Not that high end, but since there's no dedicated AP subforums, soo...


I would definitely call this a great, hi end watch!


----------



## gerzzzzz

dbostedo said:


> Really? Why do you say that? I'm curious what your thoughts are on it.
> 
> Love the panda dial!


I think AP Panda is a mid end sports watch, compared to let's say Richard Mille in sports watch or Patek / FP Journe, etc in classic watch department.
Not solely because of the price range, but there are so many people wearing AP these days making them more like Panerai and Rolex.


----------



## hedgehog_

Im sold with this patek...



incontrol said:


> Have a great week!


----------



## qjet

Playing around with AP ROO diver


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## Spangles

gerzzzzz said:


> I think AP Panda is a mid end sports watch, compared to let's say Richard Mille in sports watch or Patek / FP Journe, etc in classic watch department.
> Not solely because of the price range, but there are so many people wearing AP these days making them more like Panerai and Rolex.


I'm just quoting this so I can link back to it for proof watch people on the internet say things like this.


----------



## andsan




----------



## clintfca

arejay101 said:


> View from Nunobiki Herb Gardens in Kobe, Japan
> *for some reason I cant get the picture to rotate correctly :-s I guess it's landscape mode or nothing*
> 
> View attachment 8059170


A fantastic travel watch. Mine says hello


----------



## andrewfear

Breguet Type XXII on SPNR strap

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

A new 5711/1R since yesterday.


----------



## IWCOwner

incontrol said:


> A new 5711/1R since yesterday.


Bravo!!! So tempting...


----------



## fordy964

Recently acquired Type XX Aeronavale


----------



## incontrol

Still wearing this.


----------



## schrop

Totally understandable; I'd wear the hell out of it before relinquishing wrist space to any other!



incontrol said:


> Still wearing this.


----------



## schrop

In the 10 days since getting my L & H I wore another watch for part of a day...here it is today...


----------



## Solomente

schrop said:


> In the 10 days since getting my L & H I wore another watch for part of a day...here it is today...
> 
> View attachment 8289666


Don't think I've ever seen nicer hands on a watch


----------



## incontrol

schrop said:


> Totally understandable; I'd wear the hell out of it before relinquishing wrist space to any other!


Than you! Wore it again today.


----------



## dwong

Updated state of the collection.


----------



## dbostedo

dwong said:


> Updated state of the collection.


Terrific shot!

The one thing that sprang to mind was that you need a more unusual brand in there somewhere... Chopard or UN or Piaget maybe... or Moser or Ressence or A&S or O&J maybe?


----------



## mlcor

dwong said:


> Updated state of the collection.


Very nice, a gaggle of classics there. I agree with dbostedo, you should go for something slightly off the beaten path next (says the guy who's WAY off the beaten path  ).


----------



## dwong

Thanks guys, perhaps I'll go hunting off the beaten path. Hope I don't get lost and have to call for search and rescue.


----------



## golfjunky1

This today


----------



## patton250

dwong said:


> Updated state of the collection.


 The sweetest collection ever!!!!!! You have class man. 


golfjunky1 said:


> This today


I have this same piece. I love it.


----------



## patton250

AP madness!!!!'


----------



## qjet

AP ROO diver


----------



## dwong

Thank you Patton SIR!!


----------



## patton250




----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## dbostedo

gerzzzzz said:


>


Hmm... Panerai's alongside those RMs and ROO reminds me of some saying about knives and a gunfight. :-d

(Edit : corrected FM to RM)

Awesome pic, btw! :-!


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> Hmm... Panerai's alongside those FMs and ROO reminds me of some saying about knives and a gunfight. :-d
> 
> Awesome pic, btw! :-!


Do you mean RM's? Those are automatic weapons! LOL!


----------



## dbostedo

incontrol said:


> Do you mean RM's? Those are automatic weapons! LOL!


Yep! Stupid typo. Thanks.


----------



## dbostedo

Double post deleted.


----------



## gerzzzzz

dbostedo said:


> Hmm... Panerai's alongside those RMs and ROO reminds me of some saying about knives and a gunfight. :-d
> 
> (Edit : corrected FM to RM)
> 
> Awesome pic, btw! :-!


All 5 wrists in the photo actually love PAMs but it's only once in a blue moon we can all meet up with everyone wearing a pam unless it's a Panerai GTG.
Pretty content there's no one sporting Greubel Forsey quadruple tourbillon or something like that this time round.. lol.


----------



## andrewfear

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe on green sailcloth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## patton250




----------



## VESPASIAN

I know when I am outclassed - regardless, I want in daggnabbit!

























Cheers, Ed


----------



## drhr

VESPASIAN said:


> I know when I am outclassed - regardless, I want in daggnabbit!
> 
> Cheers, Ed


Yes, horrible looking thing, I will spare you further agony by taking it off your wrist and leave you to acquire more noteworthy accoutrement, deal? ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster

Thought I'd post today's arrival of the Geophysic Universal Time here, as well. The "True Second" component really puts on a great show through the display case back. :-!





[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/mojohaiku/media/JLC-G-1a_zpsuscx75im.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Spangles

An older two tone Royal Oak ultra thin a friend has. Thought I'd share!


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzzzzz

Any red sole lover?


----------



## incontrol




----------



## WatchFrog

Just in - Breguet Tradition 7027 yellow gold (actually a luscious somewhat orangey-yellow gold). Lots of great photos elsewhere (by others!) in the Forum so here's a more impressionistic shot.


----------



## celter




----------



## KtWUS

Thanks for the lovely photos of the movement!


----------



## Jazzmaster

KtWUS said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos of the movement!


Agreed -- that's quite the eye candy!!! :-!


----------



## celter




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Tick Talk

Blancpain QP Chrono _in the wild_ at the vineyards of Lake Okanagan, British Columbia


----------



## Spangles

Breguet 5817, in yg


----------



## incontrol

5711/1R


----------



## Spangles

A guy on the NYC subway had a diamond bezel Cartier. It worked with his casual outfit, kinda.


----------



## Emospence

In here to drool a little. Damn..


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Zambian4ever

Two "new" additions to the collection...


----------



## plastique999

I was almost going to let this go to work towards a Zeitwerk....changed my mind.










Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Spangles

With a Nicholas Roerich print in the background


----------



## yankeexpress

Mokume Gane


----------



## incontrol

Hawaii time!


----------



## Zambian4ever

plastique999 said:


> I was almost going to let this go to work towards a Zeitwerk....changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I would have a hard time departing with it too, such an interesting watch - though the Zeitwerk is really impressive I think I'd get bored of it visually vs. the Duometre. Here's mine...


----------



## incontrol

Today's watch choice....


----------



## iggy555

OMG these are all beautiful. Hope everyone enjoys wearing these beauties. 
So many unique pieces here. 
Keep em coming!|>


----------



## Techniec

ALS 1815 Chronograph:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewiston

Agreed. That is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Emospence

Jaw-dropping!



Techniec said:


> ALS 1815 Chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## Gunnar_917

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Nice macros


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## incontrol

HAGW!


----------



## ShanghaiYoon




----------



## Gregamatic

I did go find a picture of the pride and joy of my modest collection. I'm pretty sure I could sell this and buy all of the other watches I own a few times over.


----------



## Techniec

I hate to be obnoxious, but in this crazy WIS world, a Navitimer is considered nowhere near a high-end watch ...

Cheers,

Pieter



Gregamatic said:


> I did go find a picture of the pride and joy of my modest collection. I'm pretty sure I could sell this and buy all of the other watches I own a few times over.


----------



## dbostedo

Techniec said:


> I hate to be obnoxious...


I'm with you on classifying the Navitimer... but since he was referring to his pride and joy, I think you could have let that one slide right on by. It IS a beautiful (IMO) and very nicely and well built watch.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onkyo

Jazzmaster said:


> Thought I'd post today's arrival of the Geophysic Universal Time here, as well. The "True Second" component really puts on a great show through the display case back. :-!


a stunning piece! thanks for posting.


----------



## incontrol

All day today.


----------



## fordy964

Finally have the correct Breguet strap for my Type XX... very pleased with the outcome :-!


----------



## fordy964

Just for fun


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## gjku hgfdg

^ 
Very nice


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## incontrol




----------



## Manoli

great thread!


----------



## incontrol

Custom RGM 801 with enameled dial.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon




----------



## Emospence

Aaaw yisss.



ShanghaiYoon said:


> View attachment 9022945
> 
> View attachment 9022985


----------



## palex19

Blancpain Trilogy Chrono


----------



## plastique999

Probably the watch I wear the most...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## fordy964




----------



## krpdm

incontrol said:


> Custom RGM 801 with enameled dial.


Simply...breathtaking!


----------



## scalpel72

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Such a beautiful piece


----------



## incontrol

krpdm said:


> Simply...breathtaking!


Thank you very much!


----------



## micrec

ShanghaiYoon said:


> View attachment 9022945
> 
> View attachment 9022985


Blindingly beautiful...


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## vipereaper30

T-38 near San Francisco earlier today:


----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964




----------



## incontrol




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Mid-day change!


----------



## heuerolexomega

High end fashion watch LoL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Monday morning watch


----------



## Techniec

plastique999 said:


> Probably the watch I wear the most...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


ditto here: my Overseas gets more wrist time than any other watch in the collection, I even take it on holidays, swimming etc. The bracelet is so supremely comfortable !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Today is the beautiful Grand Seiko



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol




----------



## DanOmega

UN Maxi Marine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOmega

amgbda said:


> View attachment 6050274
> 
> 
> My my manual wind box. (L to R) Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar, VC Patrimony Traditionelle, JLC Reverso Grande GMT. Manual winding the Lange right now since it's due a service and has a sticky rotor.


Awesome collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

DanOmega said:


> Awesome collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Lange is back in one of my winder boxes now after a trip to Germany.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOmega

amgbda said:


> Thanks. The Lange is back in one of my winder boxes now after a trip to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. The attention to detail. It's like art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice pic!


----------



## GrouchoM

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice pic!


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

weekend started. Wish you all a good one


----------



## andrewfear

My grail. Finally got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Switched over to the JLC navy blue gator strap today...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Jazzmaster said:


> Switched over to the JLC navy blue gator strap today...


Great strap choice


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## DanOmega

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning! Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

DanOmega said:


> Stunning! Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fensterdub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Beautiful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitt_

Fensterdub said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this watch! Out of my price range but I will get it one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesL0VE

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

My grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Something grand today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

Ressence Type 5B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfradkin33

andrewfear said:


> Ressence Type 5B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! You dont see to many of these and they are certainly a wonderful piece of engineering!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

andrewfear said:


> Ressence Type 5B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it OK if I kind of hate you? Because I think I kind of hate you. ;-) :-!


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec Open Time Gold 18k









I think the construction of the dial is stunning, it has a lot of depth to it. And the chronograph "mono poussoir" with the Nicolas Rieussec brevet replica is unique (the disks turn instead of the hands, and you read the time instantly).


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


> Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec Open Time Gold 18k
> 
> View attachment 9656066
> 
> 
> I think the construction of the dial is stunning, it has a lot of depth to it. And the chronograph "mono poussoir" with the Nicolas Rieussec brevet replica is unique (the disks turn instead of the hands, and you read the time instantly).


Awesome!!


----------



## andrewfear

Linde Werdelin Spidolite II tech green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice on the bracelet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love this one, I know it's pure preference but the third generation just missed the mark imho.


----------



## phunky_monkey

ynp said:


> Looks nice on the bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed! Super comfy too :-!



Spunwell said:


> Absolutely love this one, I know it's pure preference but the third generation just missed the mark imho.


Agree wholeheartedly. I do like the Ultra Thin, but unfortunately precious metals-only put it out of the running. Shame as I love its aesthetics.


----------



## theEntreriCode

I have perused this thread for a long time and seen some truly fantastic time pieces. This watch certainly isn't high end in terms of price. However, with a scintillating hand painted lacquer dial and a triple head vertical clutch, I though people here may appreciate it. If it isn't appropriate, I'd be happy to delete my post.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

The VC now has the Lockie stamp of approval.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow never seen one in real life!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

andrewfear said:


> Wow never seen one in real life!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly rare birds Andrew! My favourite piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

JLC Saturdays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Jukka

I hope this qualifies. New acquisition for me, the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe in stainless steel.


----------



## andrewfear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Emospence

Foxman2k said:


>


Nice duo you've got there.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

Wanted to try the Saxonia Thin 37mm in white gold. They didn't have it so tried Saxonia Pink Gold


----------



## m0c021

Foxman2k said:


>


I finally got to see both of these 2 in person and they much better than in pictures. I still want something thinner than the GO but that AP is on my list now. The screws on the bezels bother me in pictures but I didn't even notice them in person. The bracelet looks amazing, although a bit more shiny than I would have liked (or expected for a brushed finish).


----------



## andrewfear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Found one of the new RM6701s to try on


----------



## Foxman2k

m0c021 said:


> I finally got to see both of these 2 in person and they much better than in pictures. I still want something thinner than the GO but that AP is on my list now. The screws on the bezels bother me in pictures but I didn't even notice them in person. The bracelet looks amazing, although a bit more shiny than I would have liked (or expected for a brushed finish).


Once you wear the AP all you'll want to do is rotate your wrist and admire the bracelet. It's mesmerizing.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Strap change for the ochs. Love this sturgeon strap, but definitely needs some breaking in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Traded in the 42mm Duometre for the 40.5mm in White Gold. Fits my wrist a lot better. I do miss the Arabic numerals on the Pink Gold model, but love everything else in this version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Zambian4ever said:


> Traded in the 42mm Duometre for the 40.5mm in White Gold. Fits my wrist a lot better. I do miss the Arabic numerals on the Pink Gold model, but love everything else in this version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning mate!

So do you prefer the WG as opposed to RG, regardless of size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

phunky_monkey said:


> Stunning mate!
> 
> So do you prefer the WG as opposed to RG, regardless of size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I debated that exact same question in my head... I certainly like them both equally. If the RG I had was in 40.5mm I would have had no issues keeping it.

I know they have the 40.5mm RG version, but I don't care for the calendar dial with the moon phase hand/images.

The ideal combination.... WG or RG case, WG calendar/moonphase dial, RG time dial.


----------



## GrouchoM

I love how ultra tool-watch this beauty is. 
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## MJACLA09

My "now" one and only Pam. Maybe not Hi-End put a Ti-Monopusher Chrono 8 day I've decided is the perfect Pam to own for me.


----------



## Spunwell

Ceramic chronograph today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## incontrol

At the Beekman in Manhattan the morning after a Steely Dan concert!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka

It's mesmerizing how the dial plays with the light. Loving Blancpain.


----------



## MJACLA09

The 50 Fathom is really a great looking watch. That NATO fits it perfectly.


----------



## ar7iste

Got to try this Romain Jerome watch, it's definitely unique (only 85 pieces if I recall correctly), but I'm not sure I liked it:


----------



## ShaggyDog

ar7iste said:


> Got to try this Romain Jerome watch, it's definitely unique (only 85 pieces if I recall correctly), but I'm not sure I liked it:
> 
> View attachment 9804442


Do you like Mario? If so it's the best watch in the world.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those clean lines!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## dbostedo

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Love those clean lines!


Yep... that sure is a beautiful wood floor.

The watch is nice too.


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> Yep... that sure is a beautiful wood floor.
> 
> The watch is nice too.


Yep, the court floor is very nice, I agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhmrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

I'm not man enough for a real tattoo, so I wear this wrist Tattoo instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka




----------



## arejay101




----------



## KtWUS

What a perfect vintage pair!


----------



## DanOmega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet

incontrol said:


> Today's watch choice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> wow.


----------



## satiriadis

mrklabb said:


> Do you happen to know the lug to lug length on the cartier diver? How is the oem rubber?


I have the non diver version and the lug width is 24mm. I think they share the same case tho.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

vipereaper30 said:


> T-38 near San Francisco earlier today:


I know its been awhile, but this is cool! Have you added "wrist shot" to your checklist?


----------



## MJACLA09

German's the last days.


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## andsan




----------



## Germanox

My favourite of all time


----------



## keyzhu

Those blue hands ...


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

A different angle for a 5960


----------



## MJACLA09

Regulateur today


----------



## AltiTudor




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyzhu

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is stunning! |>


----------



## heuerolexomega

keyzhu said:


> This is stunning! |>


Thanks mate , I am over the moon with this one


----------



## Blitt_

keyzhu said:


> Those blue hands ...
> View attachment 9964954


My thoughts exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

....dg


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## Dhmrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS1144

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks mate , I am over the moon with this one


I would be also. Amazing piece.


----------



## MJACLA09

...5396


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

59600


----------



## arejay101




----------



## incontrol

Not sure if this is high end, but I highly respect it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Backside


----------



## bigclive2011

mark1958 said:


> View attachment 10105402
> 
> 
> Backside


Absolutely fabulous!! Beautiful movement!!


----------



## ridley

And what a backside&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bigclive2011

Can't compete with that, but this is mine tonight.


----------



## kevin_b1

This was my offering earlier today, a nice bit of vintage Rolex in the sunshine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

gerzzzzz said:


>


Amazing. Hope I will have it someday.


----------



## GrouchoM

murokello said:


> Amazing. Hope I will have it someday.


You can't afford the leather bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Desk diving today


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Emospence

mark1958 said:


> View attachment 10105402
> 
> 
> Backside


Holy .... balls


----------



## Watcheroo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

FPJ Octa Automatique Lune in Rg


----------



## DanOmega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Spangles said:


> FPJ Octa Automatique Lune in Rg


Love it. I wore my Chrono Bleu today.


----------



## Haider91

Sent from my iphone


----------



## MJACLA09

Saxonia annual today


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Rose gold Emil Lange today.


----------



## JWNY

It's Christmas Eve, there are many gifts under the Christmas tree, but the best one are you my WUS friends. Blessed Christmas to you and may success and good health always be with you all. ?? from Bangkok


----------



## ridley




----------



## Watchnut12

I was blessed to get these four magnificent pieces for the holidays!


----------



## dbostedo

Watchnut12 said:


> I was blessed to get these four magnificent pieces for the holidays!
> 
> View attachment 10300226


Wow... Love that Louis Moinet! Underrated brand for sure.


----------



## Spangles

Happy Holidays!


----------



## islands62




----------



## JWNY

happy new year


----------



## Zambian4ever

From this in the morning...










To this in the evening...










Happy New Years! May 2017 be safe and wonderful for you and your loved ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Happy New Year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## IGotId

qtip.416 said:


>


Beautiful! When did you pick that up?


----------



## qtip.416

About a week ago. Thanks A!



IGotId said:


> Beautiful! When did you pick that up?


----------



## qtip.416

duplicate post


----------



## alex79

Followed









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## qtip.416

alex79 said:


> Followed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Oh wow, very nice Alex!!! Enjoy it.


----------



## KishanDhakan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

qtip.416 said:


>


Great FauxToe


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## theEntreriCode

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10414594


I love this watch. The 50 Fathoms and the GS Spring Drive are my grail divers. It looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## alex79

qtip.416 said:


> Oh wow, very nice Alex!!! Enjoy it.


Thanks for the kind comment, am over the moon with this dual time 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## MJACLA09

The last two days


----------



## devlred

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10414594


... Now i have to buy that bracelet..

Amazing pic man !!


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## alex79

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10443666
> 
> 
> View attachment 10443674
> 
> 
> View attachment 10443690


Great photos of a superb BP 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79

Sunny day in Jakarta









Happy Sunday chaps 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Spunwell

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10443666
> 
> 
> View attachment 10443674
> 
> 
> View attachment 10443690


You're killing me with that bracelet, I'll definitely have to have one.

Mine on sailcloth today


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

While my patek calatrava 96 in steel gets serviced; I picked up a steel 3509 to wear in the meantime.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

5135 today.


----------



## alex79




----------



## guccimanilla

Perfection.


----------



## alex79

A better pix









TGIF guys


----------



## qtip.416

15450st goodness.


----------



## qtip.416

15450st goodness.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## MJACLA09

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Did Albin source you that.


----------



## ar7iste

guccimanilla said:


> View attachment 10497082
> 
> 
> Perfection.


Fantastic watch! Thanks for sharing 
May we see the back too please ?


----------



## eaghion899

First post on WUS here!

Just purchased a new Patek Philippe Calatrava 5196r-001 (Paris, France)!

Wrist pics:


----------



## eaghion899

Sorry for the double post.

More wrist pics below!


----------



## Bruce185

GP SF rattrapante foudroyante









BW,
Chi Kai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

MJACLA09 said:


> Did Albin source you that.


Bought it from Manfredi Jewelers

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## alex79

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Steel Patek Philippe 3509. Stuck it on a blue suede strap.


----------



## tintin_125

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

tintin_125 said:


> So cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, It is a nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 40mm

Gorgeous


----------



## plastique999

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New or old?

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## kenkls

gorgeous piece!


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dial is just amazing!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## heuerolexomega

plastique999 said:


> This dial is just amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Thx bro , love the guilloché on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## incontrol

Yesterday










Today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

^^^ So nice!

Think 2017 may be the year of the Duometre for me.


----------



## LACPA

incontrol said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never been a huge fan of the fifty fathoms, but that PP is amazing! What reference is that?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

phunky_monkey said:


> ^^^ So nice!
> 
> Think 2017 may be the year of the Duometre for me.


If the slate grey came in a 40.5mm case I would be making the move...One of the most underrated watches in my opinion.

For the price though I think most will go ALS route cause it would be easier to flip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Zambian4ever said:


> If the slate grey came in a 40.5mm case I would be making the move...One of the most underrated watches in my opinion.
> 
> For the price though I think most will go ALS route cause it would be easier to flip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! The slate grey is absolutely awesome, can't wait to check one out in person.

For me to take the plunge it'll definitely need to be on something that looks like very good value on the pre-owned market. Resale is a little scary otherwise...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode

phunky_monkey said:


> Agreed! The slate grey is absolutely awesome, can't wait to check one out in person.
> 
> For me to take the plunge it'll definitely need to be on something that looks like very good value on the pre-owned market. Resale is a little scary otherwise...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys it's possible to get a good price on the Duometres, enough to make the resale hit bearable. If you like them, then nothing else will suffice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Yeah I got mine for a pretty good deal. While my list off MSRP was not the greatest I was able to give back two other watches at full value for what I paid for them. So net effect was great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

After months and months of browsing this thread and looking at every post multiple times, I guess I finally qualify to post my own.


----------



## incontrol

LACPA said:


> Never been a huge fan of the fifty fathoms, but that PP is amazing! What reference is that?


Thank you. It is a 5960R-012. This watch was manufactured from 2012 - 2014.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

m0c021 said:


> After months and months of browsing this thread and looking at every post multiple times, I guess I finally qualify to post my own.


 And what an entrance to make. Congrats and where it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOmega

.

Early Happy Hour! Salutè

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Amazing watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow :-!!


----------



## incontrol

Custom RGM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

DanOmega said:


> Early Happy Hour! Salutè
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peroni ftw


----------



## alex79




----------



## heuerolexomega

alex79 said:


> Wow :-!!


Thanks mate |>


----------



## alex79

Bump








=)

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new love ❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

BlancpaiN Bathyscaphe ceramic today


----------



## andsan




----------



## qjet




----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> BlancpaiN Bathyscaphe ceramic today


  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## watchnoobi3

Does breguet get no love on here? Haven't seen many.


----------



## jsg1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277

andsan said:


>


Funny, I actually saw a guy wearing that sub in person today.


----------



## dbostedo

watchnoobi3 said:


> Does breguet get no love on here? Haven't seen many.
> View attachment 10808345


Well there's 96 pages of pics... I think there are probably a few Marine's and Aeronvale's in there... but not too often. You can run a thread search to look for them.

Nice regulator!


----------



## Spunwell

alex79 said:


> Mi5 pro rocks


Thanks Alex I'm happy to have this one back after an extensive stay at the Swatch spa, its tip top now running 0spd in 4 positions. The chronograph is synched and zeros perfectly.


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Alex I'm happy to have this one back after an extensive stay at the Swatch spa, its tip top now running 0spd in 4 positions. The chronograph is synched and zeros perfectly.


Great you have it back from the spa, you can enjoy the heck out it for the next few years  
Impressed with the accuracy, spot on :-!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79

Tgif gents, happy Friday for you all 









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Spangles

watchnoobi3 said:


> Does breguet get no love on here? Haven't seen many.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10808345&d=1486588473"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How's this?


----------



## alex79

Spangles said:


> How's this?


Very very nice indeed, may I inquire about the 3 o'clock register? The ref "18" is misleading my assumption about this sub register purpose...


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Spangles

alex79 said:


> Very very nice indeed, may I inquire about the 3 o'clock register? The ref "18" is misleading my assumption about this sub register purpose...


Sure, it's a 24-hour day/night indicator for the GMT sub-dial at 6 o'clock. The 3 o'clock subdial is divided with two guilloche patterns, the sunburst above is day from 6am to 6pm (18 on 24hr), with noon at the top and the guilloche below is nighttime with midnight at the bottom diamond marker.

You could get away with having just that 3 o'clock subdial and have your GMT, but Breguet went with a more ornate design and the Breguet style Arabic numerals at 6 o'clock. I've had the watch for a year now, traveling a few times with it and I really like it.

Hope to see more Breguet in the thread as well!


----------



## alex79

Spangles said:


> Sure, it's a 24-hour day/night indicator for the GMT sub-dial at 6 o'clock. The 3 o'clock subdial is divided with two guilloche patterns, the sunburst above is day from 6am to 6pm (18 on 24hr), with noon at the top and the guilloche below is nighttime with midnight at the bottom diamond marker.
> 
> You could get away with having just that 3 o'clock subdial and have your GMT, but Breguet went with a more ornate design and the Breguet style Arabic numerals at 6 o'clock. I've had the watch for a year now, traveling a few times with it and I really like it.
> 
> Hope to see more Breguet in the thread as well!


Thanks for the reply Spangles, am a big fan of dual time watches as I am expatriate and care about different time zones, superb Breguet you have .

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Jazzmaster

Just arrived yesterday -- Sixties Iconic Square Chrono. Some goodies were also included -- my favorite, the Swan's Neck regulator keychain!


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Jazzmaster said:


> Just arrived yesterday -- Sixties Iconic Square Chrono. Some goodies were also included -- my favorite, the Swan's Neck regulator keychain!


Sweet :-!! 
Congrats, wear it in good health 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79

Great week Gents, all the best. 









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## MJACLA09

Jazzmaster said:


> Just arrived yesterday -- Sixties Iconic Square Chrono. Some goodies were also included -- my favorite, the Swan's Neck regulator keychain!


That's a pretty Watch right there.


----------



## m0c021

AP 15300 dressed down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Overseas this Friday


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> Overseas this Friday


Very nice :-!! 
It seems to wear on the small side for a 42 mm?

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Spunwell

alex79 said:


> Very nice :-!!
> It seems to wear on the small side for a 42 mm?
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


It does wear small for a 42 mm sports watch, it's very thin as well. Super comfortable


----------



## mark1958

Could not resist... new acquisition for me..


----------



## poloturbo

mark1958 said:


> Could not resist... new acquisition for me..


Most beautiful and perfect watch I've seen in a long time.
With the bracelet...incredible.

Congratulations |>


----------



## incontrol

mark1958 said:


> Could not resist... new acquisition for me..


Beautiful! Many congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Congrats on your great acquisition!! Beautiful piece.

Always wear it in the best of health!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## iim7v7im7

My favorite chronograph...


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


----------



## m0c021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


That ALS is pure class 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79

Probably my favorite ss watch out there, loving it.


----------



## arejay101




----------



## eresaru

incontrol said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PP looks incredible... Although I am not a big fan of dress watches, I have to say I did drool a bit. Amazing.


----------



## incontrol

eresaru said:


> The PP looks incredible... Although I am not a big fan of dress watches, I have to say I did drool a bit. Amazing.


Thank you! I fell in love with this color combo immediately when I saw it. It really is an everyday style watch, not too dressy. I wear it with jeans and polo shirts all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

SBGH049 Asia-only, 100 pieces issued


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice socks.


----------



## drhr

Small FF


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Bouske




----------



## Solomente

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 11014282


Great shots. Interesting that it seems GO has changed the font of the logo slightly.


----------



## IGotId




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## TripleCalendar

Just got a Breguet 5140 to go along with my 5907


----------



## TJMike

TripleCalendar said:


> Just got a Breguet 5140 to go along with my 5907
> 
> View attachment 11060858
> 
> 
> View attachment 11060874
> 
> 
> View attachment 11060882


Amazing watches. Seeing such watches makes me further question my decision to go for a VC Overseas over a Breguet Classique 5930. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## theEntreriCode

TripleCalendar said:


> Just got a Breguet 5140 to go along with my 5907
> 
> View attachment 11060858
> 
> 
> View attachment 11060874
> 
> 
> View attachment 11060882


I had to take a deep breath to steady my pulse! What a gorgeous Breguet. Does the 5140 have an enamel dial?


----------



## Castello Dunhill

[QOUOTE=Jazzmaster;39285450]



[/QUOTE]

Oh wow, what a stunning watch, I'm green with envy


----------



## Jazzmaster

Castello Dunhill said:


> I'm green with envy


LOL!


----------



## Zambian4ever

Morning...










Evening...










Of course only one is truly considered high-end but who doesn't like a Navitimer?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Zambian4ever said:


> Morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course only one is truly considered high-end but who doesn't like a Navitimer?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both are extremely nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Matt C said:


> Both are extremely nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! I agree, equal charm in their own right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


That is a real shame. Best of luck in recovering your watches. May the scum who stole them get their comeuppance.


----------



## VicLeChic

Hi guys and gals, today I'm wearing the Yachtty on Hirsch Tiger (perforated WR with ventilated rubber lining)


----------



## Zambian4ever

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


Really sorry to hear, hope someone spots these... you just acquired that ALS recently too if I recall?

This has me concerned now as I am visiting that area at some point. Was this from a residence or Hotel if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Zambian4ever said:


> Really sorry to hear, hope someone spots these... you just acquired that ALS recently too if I recall?
> 
> This has me concerned now as I am visiting that area at some point. Was this from a residence or Hotel if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did just pick up the ALS. It was a smash and grab, be careful if you do visit there.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Spunwell said:


> I did just pick up the ALS. It was a smash and grab, be careful if you do visit there.


I'll take the beaters and leave the others at home.

Real shame, I hope you get those back. Did you have them insured?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Zambian4ever said:


> I'll take the beaters and leave the others at home.
> 
> Real shame, I hope you get those back. Did you have them insured?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir that's the best idea, or just take one a wear it. I can't comment on the other quite yet.


----------



## m0c021

I was thinking about wearing a nicer piece on my upcoming trip but the beater it is then...

Sorry for your loss and hope you get them back intact and undamaged.


----------



## incontrol

Spunwell said:


> I did just pick up the ALS. It was a smash and grab, be careful if you do visit there.


So sorry for your loss. I hope they catch the looser who did this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

m0c021 said:


> I was thinking about wearing a nicer piece on my upcoming trip but the beater it is then...
> 
> Sorry for your loss and hope you get them back intact and undamaged.


Thank you and I agree don't take a chance wear the beater.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Spunwell said:


> It was a smash and grab, be careful if you do visit there.


May I ask -- a smash and grab of what? A car? A residence? Just curious.


----------



## jah

Does this count?


----------



## Spunwell

Jazzmaster said:


> May I ask -- a smash and grab of what? A car? A residence? Just curious.


A rental car


----------



## Zhikhar

Hello friends. Though I'd share my recent important (for me) acquisition. Chopard 1963 Chronometer in Pt. Geneva seal, COSC, limited run of 50.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

Zhikhar said:


> View attachment 11111786
> View attachment 11111810
> Hello friends. Though I'd share my recent important (for me) acquisition. Chopard 1963 Chronometer in Pt. Geneva seal, COSC, limited run of 50.


Welcome to the forums! Fantastic way to break into WUS!


----------



## alex79

Zhikhar said:


> View attachment 11111786
> View attachment 11111810
> Hello friends. Though I'd share my recent important (for me) acquisition. Chopard 1963 Chronometer in Pt. Geneva seal, COSC, limited run of 50.


Awesome, loving it. 
Adding another LUC


----------



## Pun

A very simple and elegant Patek Philippe


----------



## TripleCalendar

Breguet 7147


----------



## MJACLA09

TripleCalendar said:


> Breguet 7147


I dig that watch!!!
so subtle and cool with tons of detail.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Happy Monday and let's spread love around us!


----------



## cpl

My entry to haute horology 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenkls

cpl said:


> My entry to haute horology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is quite an entry!

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## cpl

Thank you!



kenkls said:


> That is quite an entry!
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## JWNY

Tried this on


----------



## MJACLA09

Minority or not I think RM's are horrible, throw in the Price and they are 1000 times horrible.


----------



## slique

To each their own, but I just can't get behind the aesthetics of any RM piece.


----------



## dbostedo

slique said:


> To each their own, but I just can't get behind the aesthetics of any RM piece.


To each their own, but I really like the tonneau shaped ones... especially those with a little color, like the Jean Todt model :









Maybe one day in the (likely far) future I'll be able to post a wrist-pic to this thread of one.


----------



## phunky_monkey

cpl said:


> My entry to haute horology
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice!


----------



## cpl

phunky_monkey said:


> Nice choice!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert78040

MJACLA09 said:


> Minority or not I think RM's are horrible, throw in the Price and they are 1000 times horrible.


yea I completely agree

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Went to see this one at Ace Jewelers in Amsterdam.









The (crappy) iPad photo doesn't do the beauty of this watch any justice. 
I was not disappointed - some pieces do not live up to the expectations based on professional photographs. Parmigiani's Ronda 1950 (in rose gold) is not one of those.

Also a shout out to Esther - she made our time at Ace extremely enjoyable |>


----------



## rockmastermike

Palm Sunday


----------



## JodyH




----------



## Simey

rockmastermike said:


> Palm Sunday


I like that strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful pair!


----------



## rockmastermike

Simey said:


> I like that strap. Where did you get it?


Thank you - it is from drunkartstraps in North Carolina


----------



## ceburaska

slique said:


> To each their own, but I just can't get behind the aesthetics of any RM piece.


I find most Richard Mille's unappealing and the brand image downright off putting...and yet I love my RM005. Go figure.


----------



## heuerolexomega

ynp said:


> Wonderful pair!


Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewood

Very nice thread, you fellas have some real nice ones there for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## devlred




----------



## phunky_monkey

Spot the odd one out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

phunky_monkey said:


> Spot the odd one out


It's the GO! It's got the weirdly colored dial. Completely sticks out over the other two.


----------



## phunky_monkey

dbostedo said:


> It's the GO! It's got the weirdly colored dial. Completely sticks out over the other two.


I popped this up on Instagram as well, and someone mentioned the Lange due to the white dial. Cool to get different peoples perspectives!


----------



## phunky_monkey

My latest addition 

Have always wanted one, and though I've had a lot of LW's I've never actually had one from the Spido collection. Love it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great picture!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speed4tw

My Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Lune Retrograde which I got today


----------



## Time In

I guess "high end" is need to be clearer to me....just got in a 2007 Doxa SUB 1000T Divingstar...only 100 made. What do you think...mint too !!


----------



## alex79

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New my friend? Such a superb piece 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

alex79 said:


> New my friend? Such a superb piece
> 
> Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


Ah yes! About a month ago. 
Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

cpl said:


> Ah yes! About a month ago.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats     
Haven't been active the past months, great acquisition!!

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## alex79

Good day Gents


----------



## georges zaslavsky

OK JLCs from the past for me


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Jazzmaster

A new arrival. Of the five dials featured in the Sixties Iconic series, two had dials imprinted using the original decades-old dies from the archives of the GO dial manufactory (the gray dial featured a water drop effect). Like the other dials in the Sixties Iconic series, this one features a dégradé effect, as well -- gradually shifting the color of the dial to black around the perimeter.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Jazzmaster said:


> A new arrival. Of the five dials featured in the Sixties Iconic series, two had dials imprinted using the original decades-old dies from the archives of the GO dial manufactory (the gray dial featured a water drop effect). Like the other dials in the Sixties Iconic series, this one features a dégradé effect, as well -- gradually shifting the color of the dial to black around the perimeter.
> 
> ]


That's absolutely stunning mate...wow!

I just sold my Sixties this week, shame to see it go. Beautiful piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa.

My baby of the week, the "floating" 16528 cosmograph. Daytona all day every day as you know.


----------



## phunky_monkey

1815 Up Down WG 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

phunky_monkey said:


> 1815 Up Down WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great photo of an even better watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

phunky_monkey said:


> That's absolutely stunning mate...wow!
> 
> I just sold my Sixties this week, shame to see it go. Beautiful piece.


Thanks! And you're right -- that blue dial Sixties of yours is indeed a beautiful piece.


----------



## Jukka

Bathyscaphe in the morning sun. Not driving while taking photos of course.


----------



## rockmastermike

BBFF Bathy on DAS


----------



## tifoso48

*Re: VC Patrimony Perpetual Excellence Platinique*









I lost my mind and bought this beauty. I have been looking at all kinds of perpetuals, mainly from Lange and Patek. On balance this is the one I enjoyed the most.
I love the calmness of the dial and the sleekness of the design combined with an exquisite movement. Tough to see, but the thread on the strap is platinum too and adds to the complete picture.

I am really glad I bought this watch and wanted to share.


----------



## ChrisWalsh

^^^That is beautiful!


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## NardinNut

Just received today!


----------



## eresaru

^Beautiful! I love the clean dial! Congratulations mate!


----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976

TripleCalendar said:


>


Beautiful piece! I've been trying to find one of those in the metal for a while now. Does it wear true to size, or larger/smaller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

New strap for the Dato arrived this week.


----------



## Scribeliever

Apologies for the quality of the photo. The focus on my phone's camera has been acting up.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Pongster

My share


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridley

Very nice, love that model Reverso.

Cheers


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Making the rounds at the GS/Credor event in MA going to rapid fire a few.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Best for last. Oh I will add you to my collection!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS 1815 up/dn today


----------



## Spangles

Tried this on. In person it's super nice! 43mm but the short lugs mean it fits very well on my 6.75"ish wrist.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

New boots for the SpidoSpeed.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

phunky_monkey said:


> New boots for the SpidoSpeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that blue strap as well!
I want a red one!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Spunwell

AP to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jazzmaster

Here's my GO 20th Century Vintage Trio. I love the vibe of these watches...;-)


----------



## schrop

Jazzmaster said:


> Here's my GO Modern Vintage Trio. I love the vibe of these watches...;-)


Totally awesome...


----------



## devlred

Audemars piguet royal oak blue Boutique edition


----------



## phunky_monkey

plastique999 said:


> I have that blue strap as well!
> I want a red one!
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


I wasn't sure how much I'd like it, but looks awesome on!

I still want to pick up a black one too. I only have the V1 rubber strap, but the second version is much nicer.


----------



## KP97

The mother of all blue dials.


----------



## alex79

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


   wow!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

Is there a layer of lacquer between the arabics/subdial and the bottom of the dial? I see shadows and that is quite an interesting look.



KP97 said:


> The mother of all blue dials.
> 
> View attachment 11907514


----------



## KP97

m0c021 said:


> Is there a layer of lacquer between the arabics/subdial and the bottom of the dial? I see shadows and that is quite an interesting look.


I'm not sure to be honest, but that is a very probable explanation. It's a very cool effect though, it looks like floating numerals and text.


----------



## Spunwell

ALS to end the week, ready for some R&R this weekend


----------



## Spunwell

AP Safari this evening


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

HYT (not mine!) and FPJ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro

NSA


----------



## dbostedo

incontrol said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bought one of those already? Man, I'm jealous. Great choice!! Can we see more pics?


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> You bought one of those already? Man, I'm jealous. Great choice!! Can we see more pics?


Sure. Thanks very much. Just got it last week.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

incontrol said:


> Sure. Thanks very much. Just got it last week.


Might be a tough questions... but do you think the novelty of the new mechanism will wear off and you'd rather it was covered up?


----------



## incontrol

dbostedo said:


> Might be a tough questions... but do you think the novelty of the new mechanism will wear off and you'd rather it was covered up?


I don't think so mostly because I have so many other watches. It adds a nice change of pace. The blue in the strap and dial are really beautiful too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

KP97 said:


> The mother of all blue dials.
> 
> View attachment 11907514


Nice, but I have to say, this one is definitely a contender...:




























It certainly changes under different lighting.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall

SaiN said:


> NSA


Went out in a GT3 at the weekend, and what a piece of kit it is!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The only watch that has been able to pry the Blue Omega Moonphase Speedy off of my wrist. This and that it was quite a Surprise gift from my wife!

TAG Heuer Tourbillon Chrono COSC...:


----------



## Spunwell

Audemars Piguet Safari this Tuesday


----------



## cpl

Floaty numbers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

I love to wear this watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenkls

Question: What's the point of the complications when all you use is the time?......Answer: because it looks cool! 









從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Dancing Fire

Full moon day.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Just switched over to the blue strap this morning...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Still admire this one from the day i got it


----------



## Jazzmaster

^^^^^ That's an absolute beauty, Mark! :-!


----------



## incontrol

mark1958 said:


> Still admire this one from the day i got it


Amazing watch. Really very beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenkls

Something different but the same









從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## plastique999

incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!! All around great!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## incontrol

plastique999 said:


> Damn!!! All around great!
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Thank you for you kind thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Rainy and humid day. Perfect for Fathers Day. Have a great day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka

Couple of quick photos of my Bathy that is dressed for the summer with canvas nato.


----------



## Kronendreher

mark1958 said:


> Still admire this one from the day i got it


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Back to one of my favorite watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren

Nord Zeitmaschine Variocurve









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan

PAM312


----------



## Rachdanon

Diver on bracelet.


----------



## NardinNut

Jukka said:


> Couple of quick photos of my Bathy that is dressed for the summer with canvas nato.


Nice combo. Where did you get the canvas NATO from?


----------



## dbostedo

Rachdanon said:


> Diver on bracelet.


Wow... a straightforward ROO on bracelet, no funky colors or dials... almost makes it seem unusual for a ROO! Nice.


----------



## Jukka

NardinNut:

23 mm canvas nato straps

from there, mine is the "dark green" which in reality is light green, not dark.


----------



## Jukka

Another untouched photo of my Bathyscaphe. Really liking it.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mxdla

Patek Aquanaut 5090a (borrowed from a friend) & Bvlgari Octo Solotempo (mine). I like Genta designs 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

tag_mclaren said:


> Nord Zeitmaschine Variocurve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


That's a quite interesting watch!


----------



## Vinguru

Tudor chrono 👍


----------



## Spunwell

Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


----------



## srminimo

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


Why did I open this thread??????? Beautiful collection sir


----------



## srminimo

mark1958 said:


> Still admire this one from the day i got it


What a beauty!!!! Congrats.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sarpaneva and the best bud 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srminimo

phunky_monkey said:


> Sarpaneva and the best bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that case finish!!! I've had my eye on a polished version for a long time now.


----------



## LACPA

john wilson said:


>


Wow that's an amazing looking shot right here!


----------



## phunky_monkey

srminimo said:


> Love that case finish!!! I've had my eye on a polished version for a long time now.


I initially wanted the polished version too, but took whichever popped up after a long search. Now that I have the black I wouldn't be without it!

Such a great watch, super happy I bought it


----------



## alex79

Tgif guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tifoso48

JLC - Duometre Unique Travel Time


----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## alex79

After breakfast this am 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

A timeless beauty


----------



## GETS

Arrived today.

The Patek Philippe 5930G-001


----------



## incontrol

GETS said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> The Patek Philippe 5930G-001
> 
> View attachment 12350807


Beautiful! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Ready for NYC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBurnz

incontrol said:


> Ready for NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## incontrol

MrBurnz said:


> Wow!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

I love coming to this thread to dream!! what if....lol


----------



## incontrol

Wore it to the Patek Exhibition in NYC today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo

Definitely high end ? for me


----------



## dbostedo

Uncle Mofo said:


> Definitely high end ? for me


Definitely not a "high end" watch (under any generally accepted definition), for anyone. The bike might be though...


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


----------



## andsan




----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Enjoying one of my favorite watches to wear any time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo

Ouch...


----------



## Uncle Mofo

dbostedo said:


> Uncle Mofo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely high end ? for me
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a "high end" watch (under any generally accepted definition), for anyone. The bike might be though...
Click to expand...

Ouch...


----------



## dbostedo

Uncle Mofo said:


> Ouch...


Eh... not really by my thinking. I actually like car analogies, so here's one. I will never be able to afford a Lamborghini, but that doesn't mean I'm going to buy a Mustang and claim that it's a Supercar _to me.

"_Supercar", like "High-end watch" has a lot of grey area, but there are still cars that are clearly not Supercars. I.e. just because there's grey area, doesn't mean that there no definition at all and you get to claim it's a personal choice.

For high-end watches, there might be argument over watches that play in the grey area... but a, say, Seiko SKX009 is clearly not high-end no matter what definition you use.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Pun

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic Tribute To 1958. Should qualify for HE being a Limited Edition steel watch from revered watch Maison with a tag of $10k!


----------



## theEntreriCode

mervynlau said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a collection!! Absolutely lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

Wow Photobucket wants money to link pictures now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theEntreriCode

Bhakt said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic Tribute To 1958. Should qualify for HE being a Limited Edition steel watch from revered watch Maison with a tag of $10k!


Any JLC would qualify as HE in my book, some would be HH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachdanon

Diver on bracelet. Think this showcases the brushed vs polished parts well in the morning light.


----------



## srminimo

Bhakt said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic Tribute To 1958. Should qualify for HE being a Limited Edition steel watch from revered watch Maison with a tag of $10k!


Definitely high-end for me and one of my favorites. Perhaps THE modern JLC "tool-watch."
I hate that the new version has replaced the anti-magnetic qualities and the water resistance for a jumping second complication. To me it makes it a completely different watch and not at all in tune with the original.


----------



## Pun

srminimo said:


> Bhakt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic Tribute To 1958. Should qualify for HE being a Limited Edition steel watch from revered watch Maison with a tag of $10k!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely high-end for me and one of my favorites. Perhaps THE modern JLC "tool-watch."
> I hate that the new version has replaced the anti-magnetic qualities and the water resistance for a jumping second complication. To me it makes it a completely different watch and not at all in tune with the original.
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with you. Present Geophysic True Second should have had been placed differently by the company. I don't know the rationale behind using Geophysic series for an utterly new complication. 
Old Geophysic has an aura of some vintage single malt whiskey that only a connoisseur who has taste for that can enjoy......


----------



## phunky_monkey

The latest addition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Enjoying Japan's pleasures









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Chopard L.U.C 8HF Power Control limited edition


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Bidle

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


This watch is really growing on me! Very nice,..... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## dbostedo

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Man that thing is awesome... I do with they'd even out the date depths though. Though I suspect it's not that noticeable in general use, and that I could get used to it - you know, if I had to. :-d


----------



## Raimondo

One from me.


----------



## alex79

Raimondo said:


> One from me.
> 
> View attachment 12389133
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389125
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389135
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389131


So very nice  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Bumping this thread









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Another beautiful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet

Testing HE stuff....sorry for the poor mobile picture


----------



## alex79

Hello guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

I love this topic, I hate this topic. 

What a lovely watches, best candy topic there is.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> I love this topic, I hate this topic.


Same sentiment here. I come here mostly to just marvel and drool - even that's pricy ..... had to replace 2 keyboards already :-d

Keep the pics coming, they are much appreciated |>


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes... Just smoking hot   
Drooling 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Almost Friday...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet

Trying some VC


----------



## Omjlc

First day I've worn this.


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet

AP ROO


----------



## Jeffie007

Where does high end prices start? So I'm not sure this is high end enough.


----------



## dbostedo

Jeffie007 said:


> Where does high end prices start? So I'm not sure this is high end enough.
> 
> View attachment 12467335


It's not just about price... it's also about finishing (in quality, complexity, and consistency... and for the case, strap, and movement - possibly with emphasis on movement), craft, materials, etc. It's also hard to define or find consistent agreement on a definition.

I would say that a Marine Master is not high-end, and wouldn't be even if it cost $50,000. Other may disagree with me (and likely will).


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Kevin6589




----------



## alex79

Have a nice weekend guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Have a terrific weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall

A very motivational thread - love checking in here.
And gorgeous watches as ever!


----------



## alex79

Sunday check in 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

Bad idea to subscribe to this thread. Amazing pieces!!!!


----------



## alex79

Have a productive week all, rocking this guy









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Still can't even dream of taking this off my wrist. My first Hublot and I'm completely blown away 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

My humble one ☝


----------



## theEntreriCode

alex79 said:


> Sunday check in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Such a shame one can't double like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101




----------



## Bidle

arejay101 said:


>


How nice,... and all of them!!

Just a question, what is the reference of the middle one and is the bracelet original?


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

AP Safari today


----------



## vkalia

Finally.









Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Tgif guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Bidle said:


> How nice,... and all of them!!
> 
> Just a question, what is the reference of the middle one and is the bracelet original?


It's a reference 3509 in steel.

The bracelet is a NOS one I picked up recently. It originally came on a strap.

And thank you for the compliments.


----------



## alex79

Week end change 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Just spent an evening with Urwerk and their founders. Thought I'd share some pics!

































The last pic is their latest release, the UR-105 CT Streamliner


----------



## qjet

vkalia said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


 Congrats. Stunning.

Enviado do meu SM-N920C através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## theEntreriCode

vkalia said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


Congratulations that's a lovely watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Just got this.


----------



## Bidle

Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 38 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 40 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell

ALS for hump day this week


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week


Stunning mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Was hesitant between those two, decided the AP









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

alex79 said:


> Stunning mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Many thanks Alex


----------



## EA-Sport

alex79 said:


> Was hesitant between those two, decided the AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Both are keren banget 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

EA-Sport said:


> Both are keren banget
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makasi masbro 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

This one makes me catch my breath every time I put it on.


----------



## tag_mclaren

love it!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Calatrava 5116r


----------



## Bidle

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stunning!!


----------



## Gunnar_917

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it


----------



## heuerolexomega

Bidle said:


> Just stunning!!





Gunnar_917 said:


> Love it


Thanks gents , I found the ideal watch for me , my heart is at peace. I don't want a say it (that I am done), because every time that I say it I end up getting something else. But if I am honest of how I feel in this moment about this watch, then I will have to say it "done"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarqDePombal

Huge congrats!! How did you ultimately decide on this variant?


----------



## rkot07

5196j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hello guys, enjoying this special one today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenkls

Something Old School, but still epic.

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72

Dessert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet




----------



## dbostedo

scalpel72 said:


> Dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that really looks good!

The watch is OK too.


----------



## alex79

Hi guys, enjoying this one, new to me.
Does it qualify? =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Overseas this Tuesday


----------



## Pun

Reserve de Marche Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## qjet




----------



## Davetay

TGIF!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Pun

Jaeger LeCoultre Reserve de Marche


----------



## drhr

Beautiful Greenie


----------



## JonS1967

Not sure if this qualifies, but here's my 1981 GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

5164R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Panerai

Guess this Pam


----------



## Tony Panerai

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW. Nice


----------



## Tony Panerai

My PANERAI collection. Ever growing


----------



## heuerolexomega

Tony Panerai said:


> WOW. Nice


Thx mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

L U Chopard today


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Solomente

Close up shot


----------



## dbostedo

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 12657556


You know, it doesn't count until you take all the tags and plastic off, and you wear it!


----------



## BreguetBrat

dbostedo said:


> You know, it doesn't count until you take all the tags and plastic off, and you wear it!


Oh I will cave in one of these days and do that...! I have always been like this when I buy something new and yah it is a bad habit. I still have my Leica and hasselblad Cameras still in the boxes..


----------



## GrouchoM

Getting artsy









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

Tony Panerai said:


> My PANERAI collection. Ever growing


That watch is out of this world. I would probably just look at it...and not even for the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

MB&F


----------



## dbostedo

Barge said:


> MB&F


Yours? More pics please!


----------



## Barge

I wish, sadly I'm not a millionair, just a photographer that lives close to Baselworld.
If I was I would have a few MB&F timepieces. Amazing creations. 
Here are a couple more photos from last years visit to Baselworld.


----------



## KtWUS

Barge said:


> MB&F


Love these double barrel symmetrical movements. That is the coolest placement I've seen for an escape wheel.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Stunning photos of a gorgeous watch, thanks for sharing Barge :-!


----------



## scalpel72

Never been into dress watches but love this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Is it me, or is that cup of coffee (or coffee concoction) ridiculously huge? Maybe it's the way the picture was taken. Great watch by the way, sorry to deviate from topic.



scalpel72 said:


> Never been into dress watches but love this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

LOL, I get to post in vintage _and_ high-end with this one ;-) V&C cognoscenti will recognize an extremely rare sub-seconds automatic, only available for two years, 1954-1955, and two models; screw-back and snap-back. This one with the more desirable screw-back waterproof case came out during their bicentennial in '55. I've been hunting after one for a decade and passed on one or two in questionable condition, so it was most gratifying to find such a nice example.


----------



## Barge

Beautiful watch, congrats.


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## KtWUS

Tick Talk said:


> LOL, I get to post in vintage _and_ high-end with this one ;-) V&C cognoscenti will recognize an extremely rare sub-seconds automatic, only available for two years, 1954-1955, and two models; screw-back and snap-back. This one with the more desirable screw-back waterproof case came out during their bicentennial in '55. I've been hunting after one for a decade and passed on one or two in questionable condition, so it was most gratifying to find such a nice example.
> 
> View attachment 12680267
> View attachment 12680265


Is that an enamel dial? Gorgeous!


----------



## islands62

Arrived today. Very pleased with it so far!


----------



## Tick Talk

KtWUS said:


> Is that an enamel dial? Gorgeous!


No, it's a metal dial - silvered and lacquered matt finish with extremely fine champleve lettering and embossed minute dots. Hard to see the raised letters without a loupe but I think this photo shows it...


----------



## BSWTKR

Kevin6589 said:


> Just spent an evening with Urwerk and their founders. Thought I'd share some pics!
> 
> Wild! Those are very interesting!


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## phunky_monkey

islands62 said:


> Arrived today. Very pleased with it so far!


Absolutely stunning mate, congratulations!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Rolling with the LW Oktopus Tattoo today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 12657556
> View attachment 12657558


Beautiful timepiece. With that in mind I thought you might find my new sofa attractive....


----------



## incontrol

Heljestrand said:


> Beautiful timepiece. With that in mind I thought you might find my new sofa attractive....
> View attachment 12687643


Is that who I think it is from HGTV?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Wish it was a stainless bracelet, but I love it. VERY accurate, +.3 seconds.


----------



## JayPaper




----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

Great end to a great relaxing day.


----------



## alex79

islands62 said:


> Great end to a great relaxing day.
> 
> View attachment 12723403


Such a great looking piece =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a great day ahead guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldskoolbiker

Wife's GP 3 Bridges. Could use a light polish.


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Just landed. Huge fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## andsan




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

dinexus said:


> Just landed. Huge fan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful and something different. Went with a similar theme. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

andsan said:


>


Is that just the watch box under the watch, and does it actually light up?


----------



## PricoMigdala

Not candy but maybe a pickle


----------



## fld




----------



## alex79

A little different too









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc

Just put my 15400 on a rubber strap today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMH




----------



## SMH

That GP looks amazing on you!


----------



## KCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976

First time wearing this - bought it to wear at my rehearsal dinner tonight. Very excited about this piece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

Actually liking the 15400 on rubber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc

socciomz said:


> Actually liking the 15400 on rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It completely changes the watch. Formerly a safe queen, constantly worried about scratching the bracelet. Now, I only have to worry about the watch itself.

I am now wearing it far more frequently, and it is so much lighter and the bling factor has reduced significantly.

It is also easier to admire the movement now.

However, someone initially mistook it for a Hublot...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

BBCDoc said:


> However, someone initially mistook it for a Hublot...


I could see that... removing the bracelet emphasizes the lugs, and they are kind of, sort of, a little, similar to the classic fusion.


----------



## Blue Note




----------



## catlike

3 days young........my new UN:


----------



## arejay101

4 Calatravas and a traveltime aquanaut.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## DRAGUI99

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice ! What is your wrist size please ? Tx


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## phunky_monkey

DRAGUI99 said:


> Very Nice ! What is your wrist size please ? Tx


Thanks!

It's 7.5" mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

front and back


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> front and back


Show off! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

TJMike said:


> Show off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ;-) . . .


----------



## DRAGUI99

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's 7.5" mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for answering.
Mine is barely 7", and i'm still debating between the old 36mm and the new 39mm ....


----------



## phunky_monkey

DRAGUI99 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> Mine is barely 7", and i'm still debating between the old 36mm and the new 39mm ....


I think the 39mm would be suitable, but I guess it depends on how you like your watches to fit. It doesn't wear like a big 39mm by any means.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new to me 1803.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAGUI99

phunky_monkey said:


> I think the 39mm would be suitable, but I guess it depends on how you like your watches to fit. It doesn't wear like a big 39mm by any means.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually i'm only familiar with Rolex sports watches : daytona, SD, and GMT 16710. I don't like big watches, and don't own any "dress" watch. I guess 39mm would be the biggest size appropriate for me in that case

Here is a VC Traditionnelle auto (38mm) on my wrist. I have the feeling that the 1815 up down would wear much bigger.


----------



## DRAGUI99

double post


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## phunky_monkey

DRAGUI99 said:


> actually i'm only familiar with Rolex sports watches : daytona, SD, and GMT 16710. I don't like big watches, and don't own any "dress" watch. I guess 39mm would be the biggest size appropriate for me in that case
> 
> Here is a VC Traditionnelle auto (38mm) on my wrist. I have the feeling that the 1815 up down would wear much bigger.
> 
> View attachment 12834987


If you're used to Rolex sports pieces then I'd go the 39mm. The lack of bracelet takes some visual weight off so it appears smaller.

I wouldn't say it wears a massive amount larger than the VC, but it would be noticeable with a slightly thinner bezel and the extra 1mm in size.

Love the Traditionelle btw!


----------



## Cocas




----------



## BBCDoc

Always loved the complication of the Breguet Hora Mundi world time. AD in Kobe Japan let me play with this new model (while he fiddled with my APRO..ooo-er), love the simplicity of the dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

Not quite High-end, but on the spectrum - hand engine turned subdial, hand engine turned 3/4 plate, hand engraved balance cock...some precious materials - rose gold subdial, rhodium finished dial and balance cock. Homerun by Jochen Benzinger


----------



## TedPhatana

Interesting brand, I will have to do more research on them. Wonder how many people you would ever run into with that brand on their wrist which beckons that the brand has more than a hair of exclusivity.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mar777

Great classic chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## islands62

This is not mine unfortunately, but I got to see the Montblanc 1858 mono-pusher chrono LE yesterday. What an amazing movement.


----------



## Spangles

islands62 said:


> This is not mine unfortunately, but I got to see the Montblanc 1858 mono-pusher chrono LE yesterday. What an amazing movement.
> 
> View attachment 12850437


The moderator of a Patek forum told me that it's finished "Way better" than a PP.


----------



## Breguet7147

Breguet 7147


----------



## Breguet7147

Breguet 5907


----------



## modasf

drhr said:


> front and back


I need one of these in my life


----------



## EnderW

Catching some sun


----------



## schrop

Yesterday's selection:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldridge58

Hublot Big Bang king rose gold


----------



## chosenhandle

*Blancpain fifty fathom and Martin Braun Selene Meteorite

*


----------



## jsg1976

JLC Master Hometime for a quick weekend trip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Did you know Eric Singer from KISS is a watch fan? Looks like he has a Blancpain, Hublot, IWC, GO among others and that's just his "on tour" set of watches!


----------



## Rover79

hdfb910 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

^^^^^
Oooh... there's a brand you don't see everyday :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Spangles said:


> View attachment 12870527
> 
> Did you know Eric Singer from KISS is a watch fan? Looks like he has a Blancpain, Hublot, IWC, GO among others and that's just his "on tour" set of watches!


He's a massive watch fan. He's part of our Anonimo group on Facebook


----------



## EnderW

Jaeger & Benzinger still looking lovely


----------



## player67

^thats a beauty


----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

Textured dial #47040


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## dmb359

VC Overseas 47040


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## IGotId




----------



## oldskoolbiker




----------



## Spunwell

oldskoolbiker said:


> View attachment 12923035
> View attachment 12923101


Wow that is absolutely stunning


----------



## davelemi

Recently traded "up" for this-


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascal_cl

Nice !


----------



## Blue Note




----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## pascal_cl

Superb !


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld




----------



## Tonystix

To the post from fld.Very nice looking Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.Understated and elegant.


----------



## fld

Thank you. It's been the favorite of my collection since I got it.



Tonystix said:


> To the post from fld.Very nice looking Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.Understated and elegant.


----------



## WTSP

oldskoolbiker said:


> View attachment 12923035
> View attachment 12923101


I know that this was launched as a sort of ironic response to the Apple Watch (surprised there weren't any lawsuits), but it really works. The combination of the simple aesthetic and fume dial is really beautiful IMHO. Congrats! (assuming it's yours)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## incontrol

A perfect day and watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Checking in here too, it's been a while...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## alex79

Good morning guys, have a fabulous day ahead.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Just put a RedRockStraps Vintage canvas strap on my Bathyscaphe. I love it. Extremely high quality strap. I'm very impressed with Dan's work


----------



## Rover79

New to the family..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Happy Friday 13









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred




----------



## amgbda

H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour Tourbillon Dual Time


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

alex79 said:


> Happy Friday 13


 What he said:









I noticed some of the HE pieces here have problems with the date ..... what? ..... No, no one would recycle old(er) photos :-d

Sorry, couldn't resist. Carry on, keep the photos coming.


----------



## RedsoxDon1

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## alex79

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty trio 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

alex79 said:


> Pretty trio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

My High End





Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Trying to exercise some self control!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qjet

Testing VC Overseas blue dial


----------



## MZhammer

Unsure if we'll count this as HE

White Gold case
White Lacquer dial
Piaget 430 Caliber


----------



## richn

Absolutely stunning. Need to expand my personal collection more!


----------



## alex79

My favourite so far...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

RGM Pennsylvania Series 801-E


----------



## ar7iste

My new baby. It’s definitely not for everyone, but whether you like the design or not, the finish is absolutely fantastic. And the carbon case is just very cool.


----------



## verymickey

watchdaddy1 said:


> My High End


the tricolor looks great against a backdrop of tattoos. i dig


----------



## verymickey

that one on the left... swoon.


----------



## watchdaddy1

verymickey said:


> the tricolor looks great against a backdrop of tattoos. i dig


Thank you.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

GUTuna said:


> RGM Pennsylvania Series 801-E


Great watch. I too enjoy my custom 891 Pennsylvania series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My favourite blue LU Chopard Poinçon de Genève.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## phunky_monkey

ar7iste said:


> My new baby. It's definitely not for everyone, but whether you like the design or not, the finish is absolutely fantastic. And the carbon case is just very cool.


Very cool indeed mate, congrats!

I've had a few Okto II's now, and the case is just so comfortable on the wrist. Love them.


----------



## daveto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW




----------



## Tonystix

Nice pics!Keep them coming guys.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

UJS with a little angled light


----------



## hdfb910

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPPIN

incontrol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG. Im in love with this. It cant decide between this one and the regular closed dial 5164. But dear god that is a beautiful watch!


----------



## dbostedo

REPPIN said:


> OMG. Im in love with this. It cant decide between this one and the regular closed dial 5164. But dear god that is a beautiful watch!


Note that that watch isn't simply an open-dial version of the 5164... the changing mechanism is completely different using a new manufacturing technology, and as such, it's a limited edition of a few hundred watches. And as a limited edition, it's something like $20K more expensive than the regular 5164.

I'll also note that it IS very awesome. :-!


----------



## MZhammer

This little 39mm gem just arrived


----------



## grnbean




----------



## incontrol

REPPIN said:


> OMG. Im in love with this. It cant decide between this one and the regular closed dial 5164. But dear god that is a beautiful watch!





dbostedo said:


> Note that that watch isn't simply an open-dial version of the 5164... the changing mechanism is completely different using a new manufacturing technology, and as such, it's a limited edition of a few hundred watches. And as a limited edition, it's something like $20K more expensive than the regular 5164.
> 
> I'll also note that it IS very awesome. :-!


Thank you very much. It is the latest release in their Advanced research series and was limited to 500. It is also made of white gold instead of stainless steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

AP RO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

Four of my favorites.


----------



## BostonWatcher

Giving the OS, my only kinda high end watch (really, my GS HB is every bit as nice though and I consider it high end in execution) a spin for a few days...


----------



## BostonWatcher

Double post again, sorry!


----------



## alex79

islands62 said:


> Four of my favorites.


That pair of VC 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Decision decision
I love the carbon light weight but that panda dial is very appealing too =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Offshore:


----------



## alex79

I went with the panda dial 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

alex79 said:


> I went with the panda dial ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Congrats! Superb watch!

However, I'm more a carbon guy.
On a new black rubber strap today


----------



## MZhammer

AP ROC


----------



## BBCDoc

APRO 15400 on rubber...can wear to work more since no more risk of scratches to the bracelet from the desk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Tgif









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Rubber + 4500v


----------



## iggy-th

Rubber + 4500v


----------



## qjet

iggy-th said:


> Rubber + 4500v


Love that bule dial


----------



## qjet

AP today....

View attachment 13167743


----------



## alex79

Still honeymooning









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

His and hers Breguet


----------



## Spunwell

Spangles said:


> His and hers Breguet


Outstanding


----------



## REPPIN

alex79 said:


> I went with the panda dial ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Fantastic choice.

How do you like the 44mm?


----------



## REPPIN

grnbean said:


>


This is beautiful.

I've always though this watch is one of those that looks 10x better in person than the marketing pic so.

Fantastic piece.


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

REPPIN said:


> Fantastic choice.
> 
> How do you like the 44mm?


Thanks for the kind words buddy

It surely have a strong presence on the wrist, initially I was worried about its weight but after the rubber bedded in its fairly comfortable =)
Luckily I had some training with a ploprof...

The hesitation was with the carbon version but all black was kind of boring to me.

Also I'm not a small guy so it fits well, but yes the 44 is quite chunky and so most guys wont be able to pull it off in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

Spangles said:


> His and hers Breguet


Oh those both are lovely..I really like that ladies model and could you give me a model# LOVELY


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Spangles

BreguetBrat said:


> Oh those both are lovely..I really like that ladies model and could you give me a model# LOVELY


Thanks, the ladies one is the 9088.


----------



## nomoneyx

Out with the GS and the f12.


----------



## alex79

VC overseas today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParsonsGreen




----------



## Split sec

Great LeRoy.
Can not resist:


----------



## Split sec

Great LeRoy.


----------



## ParsonsGreen

The Leroy perpetual is a Vaucher 3000 movement and I am tempted by their Tourbillon Reguator. Love the Arabic numerals and the general style and finish.


----------



## mscalco

The AP 44 mm looks good on your wrist. What is your wrist size? Mine is 6.75 and I wonder if I could pull it off.


----------



## alex79

mscalco said:


> The AP 44 mm looks good on your wrist. What is your wrist size? Mine is 6.75 and I wonder if I could pull it off.


Slightly above 7'

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## m0c021

mscalco said:


> The AP 44 mm looks good on your wrist. What is your wrist size? Mine is 6.75 and I wonder if I could pull it off.


Mines 6.25" but fairly flat and even the 41mm 3 hand RO was borderline (I thought it was too big and the salesperson thought it was fine but I have a feeling they thing every thing is fine as long you buy it).


----------



## m0c021

Double post


----------



## SHAH1369

Tristan17 said:


>


I second this!!!


----------



## SHAH1369

islands62 said:


> Four of my favorites.


In twenty years, I need to be where you are ! Law school better pay-off lol! Exquisite collection.


----------



## alex79

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

VCing today 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Bouske




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## dantan

I hope that this is regarded as high-end.


----------



## BreguetBrat

BREGUET NARINE ROYALE in White Gold.


----------



## Luis6

Pretty thin and light for a perpetual Calendar. 









On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## Luis6

Deleted. Sorry for duplication.


----------



## plastique999

nomoneyx said:


> Out with the GS and the f12.


How do you like the F12?
I have a 16M and have been thinking about a 12 cylinder F car

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## alex79

dantan said:


> I hope that this is regarded as high-end.


That's smoking hot 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Luis6 said:


> Pretty thin and light for a perpetual Calendar.
> 
> View attachment 13251679
> 
> 
> On Instagram: @luis6_kch


And pretty pretty too buddy 🤩

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Today at work and earlier this months during the holidays in Japan









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Bump from July 1st
Enjoying both this days =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Overseas - yes yes much love for it 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Solomente

Front and back pics of my Urban Jurgensen


----------



## satiriadis

Patek 973.


----------



## dbostedo

satiriadis said:


> Patek 973.


Ugh... remotely linked images aren't working. Here it is locally :


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dbostedo

O2AFAC67 said:


>


That one isn't working for me either.... here it is :


----------



## alex79

Back on the bracelet 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

^^^
Why was it ever OFF the bracelet!?!


----------



## alex79

dbostedo said:


> ^^^
> Why was it ever OFF the bracelet!?!


I love it equally on black leather 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hello guys, welcoming this beauty 🤩🤩
I'm speechless in a good way :-!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RCooper993

Here you go.....


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## islands62

Timing the ribeye b-)


----------



## seek3r

Foxman2k said:


>


@Foxman2k, is this a 15400ST? How large is your wrist?


----------



## Foxman2k

seek3r said:


> @Foxman2k, is this a 15400ST? How large is your wrist?


Yeah. 7.5 I think give or take. Can take a measurement if you really need it. Send me a PM if so


----------



## seek3r




----------



## seek3r

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, welcoming this beauty 🤩🤩
> I'm speechless in a good way :-!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nicely done

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

I like the scars that it got


----------



## seek3r

kennkez said:


> I like the scars that it got
> 
> View attachment 13352177


15400?

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

seek3r said:


> 15400?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


Looks like a 15300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

This ap looks hot =)

Timezoning today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

tedwu said:


> Looks like a 15300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 15300 on a 6.25" wrist


----------



## KINGPIN

My tastes go way beyond my wallet. Lots added to my wish list.


----------



## seek3r

Not in focus, but I'm 4 martinis in and can't see clearly anywho









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## grnbean

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Cocas




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## dannyking

Ryan Alden said:


> what a collection you got there amine...
> 
> here's the 'highest-end' in mine


Beautiful dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

D'Atelier de Monaco


----------



## Barge

doh


----------



## dbostedo

Barge said:


> doh


doh?


----------



## seek3r

grnbean said:


> - - - Updated - - -


AP is way too big...get the 15450 variety.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

16613


----------



## plastique999

grnbean said:


> - - - Updated - - -


Great combo...love my 15707 CE and Overseas

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## grnbean

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


WOw what a collection! The VC looks great on that strap too!


----------



## plastique999

grnbean said:


> WOw what a collection! The VC looks great on that strap too!


Thank you very much

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ar7iste

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Nice! I see that you made the move for the Patek and let go of the Duometre.
How do you feel about those 4 in terms of quality, finish and execution? On par with each other?
The answer might be biased by the honeymoon phase but still, I'm curious to know.

All the best,
A.


----------



## plastique999

ar7iste said:


> Nice! I see that you made the move for the Patek and let go of the Duometre.
> How do you feel about those 4 in terms of quality, finish and execution? On par with each other?
> The answer might be biased by the honeymoon phase but still, I'm curious to know.
> 
> All the best,
> A.


Yes and I do miss the Duometre but you touch upon a detailed topic that elicits much discussion. But in a nutshell I'd rank finish and execution as:
1. Patek
2. AP
3. ALS 
4. VC
There is something simplistic but very meticulous about the finish and detail that Patek seems to master. Nothing about the case or bracelet is complicated, yet all of it is done to perfection - the bezel, the dial with the gradient reflection, the bracelet with the polished inserts...and the fit of the bracelet far exceeds all others.

Movement wise, I'd rank:
1. ALS
2. Patek
3. AP
4. VC










Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

15202 again


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## alex79

ALS timezone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear




----------



## 41Mets

Almost literal candy


----------



## ZoKet

damn great dial... nice watch...


41Mets said:


> Almost literal candy


Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

ZoKet said:


> damn great dial... nice watch...
> 
> Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## regulateurBear

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 13492905


always a pleasure to see a Blancpain....


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## alex79

ALS timezone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## EnderW

J&B


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## alex79

EnderW said:


> J&B
> View attachment 13537461


First time I'm seeing this watch, the dial is mesmerising 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day gents









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## regulateurBear

dantan said:


> H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


chapeau....good taste....


----------



## regulateurBear

dantan said:


> H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


chapeau....good taste....


----------



## amgbda

Let's add another Moser to the mix! - Endeavour Tourbillon Dual Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

in element 46 today...


----------



## tigerpac

Not mine but pretty interesting piece. One of the MBF Legacy Machine series....


----------



## jcc5024

.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Just back from a trip and out of the bank vault









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcusp23

amgbda said:


> Just back from a trip and out of the bank vault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. Very nice choices!


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BBCDoc

Having a coffee with AP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillson

Here is my first, legitimate Haute Horlogerie watch. I've been wanting this one ever since it came out in 2013. Perfect size for my small wrist-39mm- with a simple, elegant, easy to read dial, and the up/down register adds just enough visual interest to keep it exciting.


----------



## Mushroomhead

Just received this beauty, wonderful watch. So much depth in the dial ! its awesome


----------



## lvt

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice shoes


----------



## brandonskinner

Congrats!


----------



## 41Mets

Green apple


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## vlps




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alex79

jwillson said:


> Here is my first, legitimate Haute Horlogerie watch. I've been wanting this one ever since it came out in 2013. Perfect size for my small wrist-39mm- with a simple, elegant, easy to read dial, and the up/down register adds just enough visual interest to keep it exciting.
> 
> View attachment 13614963





Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13649953





vlps said:


> View attachment 13658681


More ALS 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer

Good gravy, that is basically perfect. Kudos and congratulations.



jwillson said:


> Here is my first, legitimate Haute Horlogerie watch. I've been wanting this one ever since it came out in 2013. Perfect size for my small wrist-39mm- with a simple, elegant, easy to read dial, and the up/down register adds just enough visual interest to keep it exciting.
> 
> View attachment 13614963


----------



## regulateurBear

evening by the lake....


----------



## mpaler




----------



## ar7iste

Carbon case and ceramic bezel make for a nice contrast.


----------



## Kansacu




----------



## MZhammer

New to me, needs a service so wearing a bit before we part ways.


----------



## 41Mets

Posted already but this is some candy.


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## andsan




----------



## O2AFAC67

The Blue and the Grey... ;-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## regulateurBear

something simple....


----------



## Jonnyb69

Mine...


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

On my way to work on the London transport system..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## AltiTudor

Received it last week, spent the last few days trying to figure out how to photograph it without dust showing! Mission failed.
View attachment Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Automatique 2-Dec 17 2018-Blancpain Fifty Fathoms AutomatiqueDSC09641 1.jpg


----------



## regulateurBear

AltiTudor said:


> Received it last week, spent the last few days trying to figure out how to photograph it without dust showing! Mission failed.
> View attachment 13727245


congrats on this beautiful Blancpain.....you did very well with this photo, but you are most welcome to upload more photos, some of us cannot have enough of seeing great watches from this brand...


----------



## jsg1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

PP 5116r fau enamel dial.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

I finally snagged a Radiomir cased Panerai for myself. While not really high end, the Piaget based P.999 and "Oro rosso" case makes it not your average PAM.


----------



## brooklynfanatic

Solomente said:


> Front and back pics of my Urban Jurgensen


just wondering why did u pick a urban and not a more popular brand like Lange or Breguet?


----------



## Solomente

brooklynfanatic said:


> just wondering why did u pick a urban and not a more popular brand like Lange or Breguet?


Ok I'm answering this with my honest and personal opinion so no need for others to take offense...

Breguet has watches that are very similarly styled, but the quality level in comparison to UJS (at equivalent price points) is not comparable. The UJS is in another galaxy. The same goes for Lange. I liked the 1815 Up/Down a lot, but they're asking just shy of $30k for it. A dozen or so years ago it was under $13k. When you hold it up next to the UJS, which I did one in each hand, again you see there is simply no comparison.

I think this is true of most small independent watch brands, where even though they are expensive, if you compare them to the big names at the same price points the quality is markedly better on the Independents.

Ultimately I chose this watch because I love it. Having a lesser known brand is an added bonus for me as I prefer the stealth factor anyway. I'd rather people assume I'm wearing a cheap quartz watch than something nice. The watch is for me not for others.

This is not to say the Breguets and Langes weren't very nice watches in their own rights. But for my money the choice was simple.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## regulateurBear

Solomente said:


> Ok I'm answering this with my honest and personal opinion so no need for others to take offense...
> 
> Breguet has watches that are very similarly styled, but the quality level in comparison to UJS (at equivalent price points) is not comparable. The UJS is in another galaxy. The same goes for Lange. I liked the 1815 Up/Down a lot, but they're asking just shy of $30k for it. A dozen or so years ago it was under $13k. When you hold it up next to the UJS, which I did one in each hand, again you see there is simply no comparison.
> 
> I think this is true of most small independent watch brands, where even though they are expensive, if you compare them to the big names at the same price points the quality is markedly better on the Independents.
> 
> Ultimately I chose this watch because I love it. Having a lesser known brand is an added bonus for me as I prefer the stealth factor anyway. I'd rather people assume I'm wearing a cheap quartz watch than something nice. The watch is for me not for others.
> 
> This is not to say the Breguets and Langes weren't very nice watches in their own rights. But for my money the choice was simple.


I would like to follow on your reply and ask why then you have chosen UJ from all other high-end independent brands out there, Moser, Journe, Czapek, etc?
Also, what's your experience so far with the performance?


----------



## Solomente

regulateurBear said:


> I would like to follow on your reply and ask why then you have chosen UJ from all other high-end independent brands out there, Moser, Journe, Czapek, etc?
> Also, what's your experience so far with the performance?


Ultimately you buy what you like, right? I looked at Journe but the styling isn't to my personal liking. I'm not a fan of Moser but I did look at some of those. Didn't have a chance to see Czapek but I looked at many watches from many brands and liked the UJS the best. Performance has been fine. I wear several watches and I don't use winders so none of my watches ever run for more than about a week. I don't bother checking how many seconds per day they are off because it's not enough to matter after a few days. Outside of that I have absolutely no regrets. The watch is gorgeous and has lived up to all my expectations.


----------



## plastique999

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot of the shading of the blue!

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## knightRider

Happy holidays, offshore..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day gents
Rocking the dual time on my office day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## lostboys

Hope you guys have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## credorfan

Vintage


----------



## jmillar

Kansacu said:


> View attachment 13686557


I don't like gold watches usually but that's bloody nice!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Something blue..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronocase

love the car...


----------



## mfear




----------



## Chronocase

That's my watch aspiration... Perfect deign and engineering.


----------



## Chronocase

very underrated brand.


----------



## Chronocase

I can't help keep looking at it especially






when I'm driving, which is not good.


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinealta

Those ALSs are beautiful!


----------



## GOKKEN




----------



## GOKKEN

CLOSE UP:


----------



## GOKKEN

Last one for today:


----------



## IGotId

I'm not sure if UN is considered high-end but I'll post this:


----------



## GOKKEN

Of course!



IGotId said:


> I'm not sure if UN is considered high-end but I'll post this:
> 
> View attachment 13792687


----------



## 41Mets

A few new photos from today


----------



## GOKKEN

Breguet








Daytona & ATMOS


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## regulateurBear

by the Rhône....


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## ar7iste

Back to the black rubber strap this morning.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

pepsi









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

knightRider said:


> pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


not high-end.


----------



## knightRider

djcoronel said:


> not high-end.


Yes it is. You define me your high end definition?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

knightRider said:


> Yes it is. You define me your high end definition?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


just out of curiosity....why do you think a Rolex, any Rolex is high-end ??


----------



## knightRider

regulateurBear said:


> just out of curiosity....why do you think a Rolex, any Rolex is high-end ??


Why do you think it's not, compared to other Swiss?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

knightRider said:


> Why do you think it's not, compared to other Swiss?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


well, I did not say that it's not high-end, but you obviously think Rolex stands for high-end following your comment on djcoronel's statement....so I am now in a process for a new watch, please convince me why a Rolex is considered a high end brand....


----------



## knightRider

regulateurBear said:


> well, I did not say that it's not high-end, but you obviously think Rolex stands for high-end following your comment on djcoronel's statement....so I am now in a process for a new watch, please convince me why a Rolex is considered a high end brand....


Okay. I would say this applies to their SS and pro models in particular.
1. In house movement
2. Heritage
3. Great finishing

Don't know why some people place them as non high end. How is a pepsi or Daytona mid tier when they are commanding prices > 13k pounds?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

regulateurBear said:


> well, I did not say that it's not high-end, but you obviously think Rolex stands for high-end following your comment on djcoronel's statement....so I am now in a process for a new watch, please convince me why a Rolex is considered a high end brand....


High end is a relative term. When it comes to reliability, durability and contribution to the watch industry from an engineering perspective, Rolex is as high end as it gets. From what I gather though, high end as defined here would be the brands considered to be in the upper echelon of the Haute Horology landscape, focused more on things like complications and finishing. Rolex is a great brand it also doesn't pretend to be a Haute Horology brand so it's really apples and oranges here. That said, there is a sub-forum for Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

... here we go again...


----------



## dbostedo

BT1985 said:


> High end is a relative term. When it comes to reliability, durability and contribution to the watch industry from an engineering perspective, Rolex is as high end as it gets. From what I gather though, high end as defined here would be the brands considered to be in the upper echelon of the Haute Horology landscape, focused more on things like complications and finishing. Rolex is a great brand it also doesn't pretend to be a Haute Horology brand so it's really apples and oranges here. That said, there is a sub-forum for Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. For the purposes of this forum, Rolex is not considered high end. They don't have enough focus on finishing or complications, generally speaking, to qualify.


----------



## knightRider

dbostedo said:


> Correct. For the purposes of this forum, Rolex is not considered high end. They don't have enough focus on finishing or complications, generally speaking, to qualify.


Disagree. We can go around in circles.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Hello there,

Please, let’s not discuss that here, there are multiple threads on the topic already. If we don’t like the watch posted, let’s just move on and not comment on it, I love this thread and I love looking at all the eye candy, not discussions about what is accepted here and what isn’t.

Here is a picture of a Lange 1 moonphase during a visit of a boutique last month. I’m really loving it. And also a Jaquet Droz Moonphase with enamel dial just because (tried it on around the same time).
I’m still looking for the perfect dress watch.

All the best,
A.


----------



## BT1985

ar7iste said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please, let's not discuss that here, there are multiple threads on the topic already. If we don't like the watch posted, let's just move on and not comment on it, I love this thread and I love looking at all the eye candy, not discussions about what is accepted here and what isn't.
> 
> Here is a picture of a Lange 1 moonphase during a visit of a boutique last month. I'm really loving it. And also a Jaquet Droz Moonphase with enamel dial just because (tried it on around the same time).
> I'm still looking for the perfect dress watch.
> 
> All the best,
> A.


The phrase "I am like Switzerland on that topic" has never been more appropriate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

“Can we all just get along.” Rodney King.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bette's Evo on brown Spanish leather...


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## regulateurBear

Palladium on wintry day.....


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original today <3


----------



## ParsonsGreen

Having followed this thread for some time in my opinion there are some very nice watches, but it seems many are far too large for the wrist and not at all in proportion.


----------



## djcoronel

ParsonsGreen said:


> Having followed this thread for some time in my opinion there are some very nice watches, but it seems many are far too large for the wrist and not at all in proportion.


what's a boy to do when he has such a small wrist? i love my large watches (which aren't terribly large to begin with) regardless as they bring me joy.


----------



## plastique999

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> ... here we go again...


+1

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## plastique999

BT1985 said:


> The phrase "I am like Switzerland on that topic" has never been more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah!
I see what you did there

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## TedPhatana

Thanks, I'll take both.



plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## BreitlingAggie

First AP watch, I like it









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Changed the strap to a navy blue color few weeks ago, I feel it changes the vibes nicely and blend perfectly with the watch 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83

BreitlingAggie said:


> First AP watch, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Badass watch! Very cool


----------



## 41Mets

Sixties 2018 edition









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Are you going to upgrade to the date version?



plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## regulateurBear

after too long time off-wrist..element 22 is back...


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## knightRider

Blank GMT..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Two Germans together









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Tempting the wrath 
In my eyes, this is high end, yacht master..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyshome

Hi, I just registered with watchuseek and I'd like to share my first post in this photo thread.

I am active under the same nickname in various fora for more than 10 years and I suppose you can tell from my selection of photos that I am a die hard Blancpain enthusiast.

I look forward to exploring this place and to any discussions with fellow watch enthusiasts.

Here are some of my favorite watches and photos, hope you enjoy ;-)

Fift Fathoms Ocean Commitment III...









Bathyscaphe Sedna on green Nato...









Leman Flyback Grande Date...









... and my holy grail, the Leman Flyback Split Second A'Toute Vitesse:









Cheers 
Henrik


----------



## Horoticus

shortyshome said:


> Hi, I just registered with watchuseek and I'd like to share my first post in this photo thread.
> 
> I am active under the same nickname in various fora for more than 10 years and I suppose you can tell from my selection of photos that I am a die hard Blancpain enthusiast.
> 
> I look forward to exploring this place and to any discussions with fellow watch enthusiasts.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite watches and photos, hope you enjoy ;-)


Welcome home, shorty! :-d

Your pics and watches are gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## IGotId

Horoticus said:


> Welcome home, shorty! :-d
> 
> Your pics and watches are gorgeous. Enjoy!


Welcome back Horoticus! I don't think I've seen you post in awhile!


----------



## Horoticus

IGotId said:


> Welcome back Horoticus! I don't think I've seen you post in awhile!


Always lurking, IGotId, always lurking...b-):-!


----------



## regulateurBear

shortyshome said:


> Hi, I just registered with watchuseek and I'd like to share my first post in this photo thread.
> 
> I am active under the same nickname in various fora for more than 10 years and I suppose you can tell from my selection of photos that I am a die hard Blancpain enthusiast.
> 
> I look forward to exploring this place and to any discussions with fellow watch enthusiasts.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite watches and photos, hope you enjoy ;-)
> 
> Fift Fathoms Ocean Commitment III...
> 
> View attachment 13872575
> 
> 
> Bathyscaphe Sedna on green Nato...
> 
> View attachment 13872583
> 
> 
> Leman Flyback Grande Date...
> 
> View attachment 13872587
> 
> 
> ... and my holy grail, the Leman Flyback Split Second A'Toute Vitesse:
> 
> View attachment 13872589
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Henrik


that Lemann chrono big date, I can't understand how this model was ejected out of the current catalogue, that's such a winner....


----------



## shortyshome

The Leman series is no longer part of Blancpain's line up. Which is sad, but maybe sometime in the future it will come back. I personally hope so.

Cheers 
Henrik


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

shortyshome said:


> Hi, I just registered with watchuseek and I'd like to share my first post in this photo thread.
> 
> I am active under the same nickname in various fora for more than 10 years and I suppose you can tell from my selection of photos that I am a die hard Blancpain enthusiast.
> 
> I look forward to exploring this place and to any discussions with fellow watch
> Cheers
> Henrik


Hi mate,

I know your BPs from Purist . Welcome here!

Mine says also hello ...


----------



## shortyshome

Nice to meet you here as well 

My Tribute to Fifty Fathoms MilSpec says hello...










Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202

Was an absolute pain trying to source one but it finally arrived last week and I love it more each passing day.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Awesome


----------



## shortyshome

Some views on the Lange 1815 Chronograph first generation. Hope you enjoy 

Cheers 
Henrik




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## shortyshome

Here are two collages with close ups taken with a 6x Loupe System lens on my iPhone 7+. Hope you enjoy 



















Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Carbo thingy..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

I am not sure if this is considered high-end. But this is my favourite watch at the moment and I can’t help but stare at it with joy whenever it’s on my wrist.


----------



## KtWUS

aaroniusl said:


> *I am not sure if this is considered high-end.* But this is my favourite watch at the moment and I can't help but stare at it with joy whenever it's on my wrist.


Lol good joke. Is this the stainless steel version? Definitely not high end then 

(For the sarcasm impaired, I'm kidding. It is hard to get more high end than Gronefeld)


----------



## UberDave

Brand new addition, finally get to participate in this thread!


----------



## aaroniusl

Haha I am not kidding, my co-worker actually commented that this watch looks kinda cheaply made. Most Independents are still not very known or accepted in Singapore.



KtWUS said:


> Lol good joke. Is this the stainless steel version? Definitely not high end then
> 
> (For the sarcasm impaired, I'm kidding. It is hard to get more high end than Gronefeld)


----------



## aaroniusl

Haha I am not kidding, my co-worker actually commented that this watch looks kinda cheaply made. Most Independents are still not very known or accepted in Singapore. But for me, I am glad I have taken the plunge into my first Independent piece.?



KtWUS said:


> Lol good joke. Is this the stainless steel version? Definitely not high end then
> 
> (For the sarcasm impaired, I'm kidding. It is hard to get more high end than Gronefeld)


----------



## ar7iste

UberDave said:


> Brand new addition, finally get to participate in this thread!


And what an entrance! I love it.
This piece is absolutely stunning!! Congrats on the acquisition. Wear it in good health.


----------



## islands62

aaroniusl said:


> Haha I am not kidding, my co-worker actually commented that this watch looks kinda cheaply made. Most Independents are still not very known or accepted in Singapore. But for me, I am glad I have taken the plunge into my first Independent piece.😀


Couldn't afford a swiss watch? How about one of those Rolexes?


----------



## aaroniusl

Congrats on the new addition! And what a beauty it is! &#55357;&#56845;



UberDave said:


> Brand new addition, finally get to participate in this thread!


----------



## datbme150

aaroniusl said:


> Haha I am not kidding, my co-worker actually commented that this watch looks kinda cheaply made. Most Independents are still not very known or accepted in Singapore.


Such a wonderful and strange place, that little red dot is.


----------



## steeevvvooo

Patek has now moved on to make way for the AP









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

steeevvvooo said:


> Patek has now moved on to make way for the AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great brands, but man those are not the watches I would want from them...the 41mm AP wears like a clock..shouldn't be bigger than 39mm, or even 37 in my view...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

jtli202 said:


> Was an absolute pain trying to source one but it finally arrived last week and I love it more each passing day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That's a beaut!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

Now that's a proper size at 39mm!


TedPhatana said:


> View attachment 13859043


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Which references are these?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## steeevvvooo

I tried the 37mm 15450 but it is too dainty in my wrist. The 15202 39mm jumbo is beautiful very hard to get (and expensive). Anyway, I like chronos...the new 38mm chrono may be nice but will have a decent wait-list I am sure.. 41mm Chrono wears big but I think the strap helps with the size.

The Patek 5396r was beautiful but just a bit too formal for me and I found myself not wearing it much at all. Platinum perpetual or 5712 would be great... But good luck getting either for anywhere near the price of a 5396 



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyshome

Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vlps




----------



## Freshpow78

Two up/downs in a row, why not?


----------



## alex79

UberDave said:


> Brand new addition, finally get to participate in this thread!


Fabulous watch 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

More ALS 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## regulateurBear

I know, I know...not exactly a high-end, but at least the catalog in the background is....and I do like this watch a lot...


----------



## MZhammer

^^ Such a cool watch, I wanted that watch for a very long time but it wears too big on me. A very cool watch, but might fit better in the "Wearing This Today" thread.


----------



## Freshpow78

UberDave said:


> Brand new addition, finally get to participate in this thread!


Nice! What are your thoughts on the dark brown OEM strap? I'm wearing the same one.


----------



## UberDave

Freshpow78 said:


> Nice! What are your thoughts on the dark brown OEM strap? I'm wearing the same one.


The quality of the strap is top notch, but I assume you're asking about the color. I don't know, it's pretty fine, I guess? It certainly isn't my favorite shade of brown but I think it might be the best match for the rose gold case. My guy at the AD suggested trying it on navy blue -- might do that at some point.

Also, FWIW, I have a friend who's got a Lange 1 as his daily and his strap has darkened quite a bit with wear.


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freshpow78

UberDave said:


> The quality of the strap is top notch, but I assume you're asking about the color. I don't know, it's pretty fine, I guess? It certainly isn't my favorite shade of brown but I think it might be the best match for the rose gold case. My guy at the AD suggested trying it on navy blue -- might do that at some point.
> 
> Also, FWIW, I have a friend who's got a Lange 1 as his daily and his strap has darkened quite a bit with wear.


Thanks for the insight. When I got my up/down, I knew I wanted a brown strap, and the AD brought in a few from Lange. I ended up "settling" for the dark brown one, but like you, I'm not sure about it. In certain lighting, it's dark enough, but in other lighting, what I perceive as slight red hues come out and I think it looks weird on white gold. Also, sometimes I feel like it has an artificial, plastic look to it. I'll probably have something custom made eventually and transfer the Lange buckle over to it.


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

AP 15300


----------



## MZhammer

14060 said:


> AP 15300
> 
> View attachment 13938575


Is the logo crooked?


----------



## Deledda

MZhammer said:


> Is the logo crooked?


Yes. And how did that bezel screw get counter sunk? Love RO's. Never saw that before.


----------



## knightRider

Two tone suby..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wellstime

I wanted this one for a while










And mainly for this reason...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Pepsi









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Deledda said:


> Yes. *And how did that bezel screw get counter sunk? Love RO's. Never saw that before.*


What do you mean? RO bolts are supposed to be slightly recessed. When they aren't, the bezel has been polished down.


----------



## GrouchoM

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Croatan128

regulateurBear said:


> by the Rhône....
> View attachment 13811431


sublime.


----------



## 41Mets

Nice sun today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freshpow78

MZhammer said:


> Is the logo crooked?


I thought the same thing


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Some from my small collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Clint style..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles

Hope we're done with winter!


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Greetings from Jakarta 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Full titanium ROO today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

mrenvy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



View attachment 14003541


----------



## mrenvy

dbostedo said:


> View attachment 14003541


I did it with extreme care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Tried this Urban Jurgensen One GMT on at Baselworld. Oh my.... what a beauty.


Amazing fit and finish.


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

*Chocolate anyone?*


----------



## Rob S.




----------



## jwillson

Love this one just because it is so different from any other watch I have ever owned... Bulgari Octo Finissimo. Ultra flat, platinum micro rotor, well finished in-house movement, Gerald Genta design, and, oh, my goodness, the bracelet is just fantastic. Works equally well with worn jeans Or a nice suit. The only other watch I own that can pull that off is my Explorer 114270, and that is decidedly more “classic”/less modern. This one’s a keeper. I even like it on the leather strap when it needs dressing up!


----------



## bobernet

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## GrouchoM

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

jwillson said:


> Love this one just because it is so different from any other watch I have ever owned... Bulgari Octo Finissimo. Ultra flat, platinum micro rotor, well finished in-house movement, Gerald Genta design, and, oh, my goodness, the bracelet is just fantastic. Works equally well with worn jeans Or a nice suit. The only other watch I own that can pull that off is my Explorer 114270, and that is decidedly more "classic"/less modern. This one's a keeper. I even like it on the leather strap when it needs dressing up!


Love it. I tried one on recently and it wore like a dream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyshome

Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

I recently visited an AD in HK, and tried on those 2 beautiful pieces. Hope you enjoy them half as much as I did in the flesh.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrouchoM

Congrats for making it to the weekend! 









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

Just added a display back to this piece. The movement finishing is just gorgeous!


----------



## GrouchoM

Who supplied the display back? 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## bobernet

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III limited edition (250 pcs).

I much prefer the 40mm size to the normal 45mm.


----------



## 435613422




----------



## Tick Talk

GrouchoM said:


> Who supplied the display back?


It was a NOS item from RGM. Not sure if they are still making them...


----------



## 435613422

The rollie with my $150 Colibri Boss lighter.


----------



## datbme150

Sub in Texas sub with worthless dog in background


----------



## GrouchoM

No dog is worthless. 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## 41Mets

Some beauty of my own and some I've tried on









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denizemre

We (Ace Amsterdam) shot some pictures with our friends of the Society Shop. I wanted to share this Bvlgari Octo Finissimo. Thinnest automatic watch in the world!


----------



## Denizemre

We (Ace Amsterdam) shot some pictures with our friends of the Society Shop. I wanted to share this Bvlgari Octo Finissimo. Thinnest automatic watch in the world!
View attachment 14053725


----------



## KtWUS

Can't stop staring at the enamel dial


----------



## shortyshome

Have a great weekend, folks. Here are two shots from my photo session with the Blancpain Villeret GMT Reveil...


















Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

The beauty and the beast


----------



## Barge

Some photos from Baselworld.
MB&F


D ´Atelier de Monaco


Urban Jürgensen




Czapek & Cie


----------



## andycoph

I'm hooked on this thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottbor2

Just picked up this beauty...


----------



## watchintime

Finally picked this up after years of drooling about it.


----------



## watchintime

Finally picked this up after years of drooling about it.
View attachment 14217833


----------



## nicholasnick

watchintime said:


> Finally picked this up after years of drooling about it.
> View attachment 14217833


Cool! How do you like this? I tired one on the other day and it actually, for the first time, got me taking Bvlgari seriously! What made you decide to pull the trigger?


----------



## watchintime

Sorry for posting that twice. I'm clearly not very good using a forum  haha. I like it a lot - I've been waiting on the sidelines of the octo finissimo collection for a while. For once in my life, I was actually patient, and waited for a few iterations of the watch series to develop before buying in. Loved the sandblasted steel versions (non-skeleton) and the first skeletons as well. However, I didn't want a leather strap - and while I love the silver version of the skeleton, in-person I really struggled to see the hands in various lighting. The rose gold hands on the black version are an improvement on this (not 100% by any means), but I just loved the aesthetics and how the light plays on the skeletonized parts. I have wanted a slightly undercover watch - and while I know that anyone who knows a little about watches may recognize it, for where I work, it won't immediately be spotted like my rolex has been multiple times. 

Finally, I hung around the sidelines waiting for the watch to drop to a reasonable amount, and with the new ceramic black skeleton coming out (and priced an additional 5-6K on top of the MSRP of the DLC black coated), I decided to snag one before they were all gone having negotiated with a dealer for about a year now. I have yet to see a negative review of the octo collection - I think Bulgari has really innovated and done something new and refreshing - the success they are having with this collection is deserved in my opinion. If you decide to look at it seriously, PM me and I can recommend the one or two shops that have by far the best prices on this.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

This was the only Royal Oak at the boutique I visited today. I've got to say, it really is some eye candy. The solid rose gold is ever so shiny under light and to top it off with the stunning blue tapisserie dial is truly something else. Sure, this piece may not be to the taste of many, but I completely see the allure of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

watchintime said:


> Sorry for posting that twice. I'm clearly not very good using a forum  haha. I like it a lot - I've been waiting on the sidelines of the octo finissimo collection for a while. For once in my life, I was actually patient, and waited for a few iterations of the watch series to develop before buying in. Loved the sandblasted steel versions (non-skeleton) and the first skeletons as well. However, I didn't want a leather strap - and while I love the silver version of the skeleton, in-person I really struggled to see the hands in various lighting. The rose gold hands on the black version are an improvement on this (not 100% by any means), but I just loved the aesthetics and how the light plays on the skeletonized parts. I have wanted a slightly undercover watch - and while I know that anyone who knows a little about watches may recognize it, for where I work, it won't immediately be spotted like my rolex has been multiple times.
> 
> Finally, I hung around the sidelines waiting for the watch to drop to a reasonable amount, and with the new ceramic black skeleton coming out (and priced an additional 5-6K on top of the MSRP of the DLC black coated), I decided to snag one before they were all gone having negotiated with a dealer for about a year now. I have yet to see a negative review of the octo collection - I think Bulgari has really innovated and done something new and refreshing - the success they are having with this collection is deserved in my opinion. If you decide to look at it seriously, PM me and I can recommend the one or two shops that have by far the best prices on this.


So is yours the black ceramic version?


----------



## watchintime

Nope the DLC titanium black. Haven’t seen the skeleton ceramic in any of the places I’ve visited so far - sure it will be around in a few months. Bulgari told me the black DLC wasn’t available in the US and Dubai was the first time I’ve ever seen it available in person so snagged it while I could.


----------



## alex79

Time to bump this thread!
Picture from yesterday...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerosugar

Something you don't see much of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Zerosugar said:


> Something you don't see much of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do... I just look at my wrist on the right day. ;-) (Well, not that model exactly, but similar. Certainly not a very commonly seen brand. Nice to see another. :-! )


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Morning Lange: the remains of the night.


----------



## alex79

ChronoTraveler said:


> Morning Lange: the remains of the night.
> 
> View attachment 14535309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14535311


A fabulous watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

ChronoTraveler said:


> Morning Lange: the remains of the night.
> 
> View attachment 14535309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14535311


You have exquisite taste 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

ShanghaiYoon said:


> You have exquisite taste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike. b-)


----------



## alfasud68

bobernet said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III limited edition (250 pcs).
> 
> I much prefer the 40mm size to the normal 45mm.


Fantastic looking watch !


----------



## brandonskinner

Independent watchmaking, no nonsense pricing, and built by a genius. Habring2 COS









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCavalry

dbostedo said:


> I do... I just look at my wrist on the right day. ;-) (Well, not that model exactly, but similar. Certainly not a very commonly seen brand. Nice to see another. :-! )


Nice! can I know what's your wrist size? I tried putting it on my 6.5" wrist and it looks a bit too large for me. It's a pity they make it so huge


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner 16613


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

WatchCavalry said:


> Nice! can I know what's your wrist size? I tried putting it on my 6.5" wrist and it looks a bit too large for me. It's a pity they make it so huge


Mine is just under 7", but I have the 38mm enamel version.


----------



## incontrol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2

Not sure how this fares in the world of "High End" but it's the most unique dial I own and stunning in person!


----------



## brandonskinner

Habring2 5 Min Repeater









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

brandonskinner said:


> Habring2 5 Min Repeater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Holy shiiii wow. Loving this and other habrings!


----------



## GrouchoM

Nice Haring and nice NATO. Where is the strap from? 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro




----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Zhanming057 said:


> View attachment 14601783


Awesome!!! Super Awesome!

More pics please!


----------



## Zhanming057

dbostedo said:


> Awesome!!! Super Awesome!
> 
> More pics please!


Here you go


----------



## jakec

Zhanming057 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 14602629
> 
> 
> View attachment 14602631
> 
> 
> View attachment 14602633


Man that is sweet.Ressence definitely making some cool and unique time pieces.


----------



## brandonskinner

A great dinner with friends









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcheroo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Vacheron Tourbillon Minute Repeater (!)... spotted in their boutique at South Coast Plaza in Irvine


----------



## WatchEater666

Lange.


----------



## Relo60

Saturday watch:-!

Have a great day🖖🏼


----------



## denmanproject

Newest addition!


----------



## xherion

Can’t take it off....


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho

Nephro said:


> View attachment 14599401


Nice Porsche!


----------



## WatchEater666

Took this at dinner last night. My cousin's wrist, not mine!


----------



## islands62




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks:-!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V25V




----------



## Watcheroo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## brandonskinner

IWC









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Happy Holidays!

Apologies for any rude comments I may have left, working on an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Nikrnic

This thread needs another bump. 
My new fave.. on a sunny winters day... 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## 41Mets

Some new excellent iPhone pictures of this piece of candy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Visited my local JLC AD today to try on this beauty... The JLC Duometrè Quantième Lunaire. This piece is absolutely stunning and the jumping seconds hand is a sight to behold! Steep pricetag around ~$42k but the representative told me it's been selling like hotcakes (which is a surprise to me). That said, it's a beautiful piece and something I'd consider to add to my collection if I had the money.


----------



## WatchEater666

Love this movement.


----------



## dbostedo

StanleyInquisition said:


> ...and the jumping seconds hand is a sight to behold!


Do you mean the subdial right in the middle? If so, that's a foudroyante... so jumping 1/6ths of a second!


----------



## Familyman310




----------



## StanleyInquisition

dbostedo said:


> Do you mean the subdial right in the middle? If so, that's a foudroyante... so jumping 1/6ths of a second!


Yes, that. My apologies, I didn't know what it was called (and the sales rep quite honestly seemed to have no idea what he was talking about either). Now I know!


----------



## plastique999

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 14748755
> 
> Visited my local JLC AD today to try on this beauty... The JLC Duometrè Quantième Lunaire. This piece is absolutely stunning and the jumping seconds hand is a sight to behold! Steep pricetag around ~$42k but the representative told me it's been selling like hotcakes (which is a surprise to me). That said, it's a beautiful piece and something I'd consider to add to my collection if I had the money.


Aw yes the Foudroyante ...mesmerizing. I owned a Duometre Chronographe, very special watch with an amazing movement. Miss mine!
You can get a nice used one for mid $20k









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Don S

ChronoTraveler said:


> Morning Lange: the remains of the night.
> 
> View attachment 14535309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14535311


Beautiful watch!


----------



## Nikrnic

Just thought this was funny. While watching the movie > The Hitmans Bodyguard. One lead actors watch, (Ryan Reynolds) before and after his lost his job.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

The very low end of High End... but I still love it








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

GP









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svt95gt

WatchEater666 said:


> Love this movement.
> View attachment 14748769


Sexy as hell!


----------



## Nikrnic

Louis Moinet LE '20 second' Tempogragh. Just trying it on for size. 45mm but wears much smaller on my 7" wrist due to its stepped titanium case. Weighs in at 109gms. What a Beauy!!...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kryzdabr




----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## R_rated

My grail


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I share the same birthday as Breguet, so I'll wear these two.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Guilloche bandwagon?


----------



## ar7iste

Definitely Guilloche bandwagon.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## TedPhatana

Okay - Killer Instinct!



MysteryBiscuits said:


> C-C-C-Combo Breaker!
> 
> View attachment 14771569


----------



## 41Mets

My only watch I can add to this thread. Sorry for more pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Worn on everything from "everyday" to "special event", days...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mark1958

*My Lange Double Split in Platinum*

Quite a piece


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## seek3r

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14780817
> View attachment 14780815


Fake, not the same back display.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

seek3r said:


> Fake, not the same back display.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Huh? This guy is making no sense. Well at least to the rest of us. I am sure when it comes to himself he makes perfect sense. God bless.


----------



## GETS

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14773531
> View attachment 14773533
> View attachment 14773535


A Frosted Barley 2?

I'm rather taken with that sir!


----------



## seek3r

eblackmo said:


> Huh? This guy is making no sense. Well at least to the rest of us. I am sure when it comes to himself he makes perfect sense. God bless.


You don't know what fake means? It's a fugasi, a replica. The real flyback has a back display that looks like the attached, not what he put up...








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## R_rated

seek3r said:


> You don't know what fake means? It's a fugasi, a replica. The real flyback has a back display that looks like the attached, not what he put up...
> View attachment 14781479
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


He posted a completely different watch... Looks real to me. Here is one of the watches he posted.
https://www.definewatches.com.au/shop/dornbluth-sohn/dornbluth-regulator-silver-dial/


----------



## GETS

seek3r said:


> You don't know what fake means? It's a fugasi, a replica. The real flyback has a back display that looks like the attached, not what he put up...
> View attachment 14781479
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You're showing a serious lack of horological knowledge here my friend. You really should apologise.


----------



## KtWUS

seek3r said:


> You don't know what fake means? It's a fugasi, a replica. The real flyback has a back display that looks like the attached, not what he put up...
> View attachment 14781479
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Lol love it, using an uncomplicated Dornbluth to "fake" a flyback ALS. Who would've thought. Not sure if Seek3r intended it to be a joke, but this is the funniest thing I've seen all morning.


----------



## Zhanming057

KtWUS said:


> Lol love it, using an uncomplicated Dornbluth to "fake" a flyback ALS. Who would've thought. Not sure if Seek3r intended it to be a joke, but this is the funniest thing I've seen all morning.


I have a particular fondness for that particular D&S Regulator...but obviously I shouldn't buy it! It's a fake 1815 Chrono!

Now, here is my fake Richard Mille and fake MB&F(?)


----------



## ar7iste

New watch from Bulgari revealed at the LVMH week, an octo finissimo in satin polished steel. But, it’s water resistant to 100m!!! That’s a HUGE plus for me. Really makes it more versatile and competing as a sports watch now. I don’t know if the new ceramic version is also WR to 100m however, so if anyone has the information please share 🙂


----------



## eblackmo

GETS said:


> A Frosted Barley 2?
> 
> I'm rather taken with that sir!


It is indeed hand made to order with my initials cut into the movement. The first three pics were sent to me by Benzinger while he was making my watch.


----------



## eblackmo

.


----------



## GETS




----------



## TedPhatana

Is "GETS" an acronym for something or does it mean you "gets" watches. Always wanted to ask you. Not trying to be offensive, pure curiosity Sir.



GETS said:


> View attachment 14791611


----------



## GETS

TedPhatana said:


> Is "GETS" an acronym for something or does it mean you "gets" watches. Always wanted to ask you. Not trying to be offensive, pure curiosity Sir.


It's a very long story. But it isn't for either of the reasons that you mention. Sadly (due to my own security given the value of my collection) I don't really like to say more than that.


----------



## TedPhatana

Totally understand. Great collection by the way. How is the 15300? I like the 39MM size with the new automatic movement, I had the 15400 and that movement seemed really robust in it. My 15202, crazy fragile and the crown came out. My wife misses the 15400, and tells me to buy another. Not in today's market!



GETS said:


> It's a very long story. But it isn't for either of the reasons that you mention. Sadly (due to my own security given the value of my collection) I don't really like to say more than that.


----------



## GETS

The 15300 is definitely one of my favourite watches. I picked it up for £8,000 in 2012 - The blue dials like mine are going for well over £20,000 now in the UK. Crazy.

As for reliability and accuracy? It's never been an issue for me on either front. People often call them ding magnets too. I don't think mine has a scratch and I wear it reasonably often.

Seeing as this is the hi end candy thread I better post some pics!


----------



## brandonskinner

SBGH269








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## R_rated

brandonskinner said:


> SBGH269
> View attachment 14799183
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I saw you on reenlist!


----------



## ryanb741

Well this has killed off the necessity to have any more Big Bangs or ROOs in the collection.

Need to find more excuses to wear it as somehow I don't think rocking it with a suit at a client meeting is going to work.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rglane828

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Great looking watch...I haven't seen that one before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## omeglycine

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow, not every day you see a McGonigle. Just outstanding. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KtWUS

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wowzers, now THIS is rare and exclusive.


----------



## CFK-OB

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beautiful. I think that's the first owner picture I've seen of a McGonigle. Stunning piece.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## monsieurxu

Enjoying my Atelier Millésime Monarque this Sunday...


----------



## orbitalheel

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Super cool! I had heard of this brand when researching independents but this is the first live photo I've ever seen.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

monsieurxu said:


> Enjoying my Atelier Millésime Monarque this Sunday...
> 
> View attachment 14835963


Very much yours 

It's a compelling watch, the green in particular. Perfect shade.


----------



## Relo60

monsieurxu said:


> Enjoying my Atelier Millésime Monarque this Sunday...
> 
> View attachment 14835963


Beauty. A diver that can be worn as a dress watch.:-!


----------



## Relo60

Have a happy Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NardinNut

I'm onboard with a JLC Wednesday


----------



## bassplayrr

I just picked up this beast today. An AP ROOS 26470
"Safari." Likely not everyone's style, but I love the champagne/root beer dial.


----------



## TedPhatana

Keep it going!


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Total beast, hoping you paid retail for that.

Congrats either way, the piece is BOSS, all the way.



watchdeviant said:


> View attachment 14878177


----------



## watchdeviant

TedPhatana said:


> Total beast, hoping you paid retail for that.
> 
> Congrats either way, the piece is BOSS, all the way.


Thanks!


----------



## watchdeviant

TedPhatana said:


> Total beast, hoping you paid retail for that.
> 
> Congrats either way, the piece is BOSS, all the way.


Thanks!


----------



## mnf67

Blancpain 7002:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

mnf67 said:


> Blancpain 7002:
> View attachment 14882131
> View attachment 14882129
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just gorgeous:-!


----------



## mnf67

Thanks, really loving this watch. Just ordered a dark brown alligator strap from Veblenist.


----------



## emiTstI

PP 5205G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

5524R


----------



## ar7iste

A movement shot highlighting rose lathe engine guillochage and perlage. The heated blue screws are also nicely countersunk. No anglage to be seen however, but it complements the aesthetic of the dial.


----------



## bassplayrr

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

Playing around with the macro lense on one of my phones this morning. I thought the macro on my iPhone 11 pro max was pretty good, but I'm really impressed with the macro on this 1+ 7t pro.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers👍🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## maxwatch72

Bespoke strap in stingray?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SolarPower

Love this bracelet


----------



## SolarPower

Love this bracelet


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## MechanicalVices

This forum is a great place to go for a few mins and forget about the world. Handy right now. Here's my Urban Jurgensen 1140 in steel.


----------



## MechanicalVices

This forum is a great place to go for a few mins and forget about the world. Handy right now. Here's my Urban Jurgensen 1140 in steel.

View attachment 14956841

View attachment 14956843


----------



## dbostedo

MechanicalVices said:


> This forum is a great place to go for a few mins and forget about the world. Handy right now. Here's my Urban Jurgensen 1140 in steel.
> 
> View attachment 14956841
> 
> View attachment 14956843


Love it!!


----------



## brandonskinner

SBGH269








IG thegrailwatch


----------



## Nikrnic

Grilln' while Chilln'. A little late, but hey it is springtime.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Beautiful day today, so I played with the filters of the iPhone.


----------



## eblackmo

brandonskinner said:


> Mcgonigle Tuscar Banu
> View attachment 14819741
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is stunning.


----------



## jwillson

Here is the movement from my 1815 Up and Down.


----------



## Maverixk

My humble contribution


----------



## shortyshome

Happy FiftyFathomsFriday 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rc51owner

Maverixk said:


> My humble contribution
> 
> View attachment 15040863


What time is it?

Cheers,

M

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Horloger de la Marine today
Cheers


----------



## dbostedo

rc51owner said:


> What time is it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


6:35

_Obviously_ ;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc51owner

dbostedo said:


> 6:35
> 
> _Obviously_ ;-)


Now you have told me the time I have gone back and studied the picture more closely again and can now see that that is the case. The hour hand is play hide-and-seek using the minute hand to disguise itself.

Cheers,

M

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

rc51owner said:


> Now you have told me the time I have gone back and studied the picture more closely again and can now see that that is the case. *The hour hand is play hide-and-seek using the minute hand to disguise itself.*
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M


That aside, the dial scores terribly on the legibility scale anyway!


----------



## Makesense3

nice


----------



## datbme150

Loved and let go


----------



## plastique999

Maverixk said:


> My humble contribution
> 
> View attachment 15040863


What reference is that ?

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## murokello

Maverixk said:


> My humble contribution
> View attachment 15040863


 It would look better without the plastic wrapping.


----------



## GrouchoM

murokello said:


> It would look better without the plastic wrapping.


Protection against Covid-19?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## matthew P

datbme150 said:


> Loved and let go


Lust.... fine, fine watch

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mcnuggets1543

NardinNut said:


>


Looks amazing... If you don't mind me asking, what strap is that? I'm looking for a high quality Cordura/Canvas strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

mcnuggets1543 said:


> Looks amazing... If you don't mind me asking, what strap is that? I'm looking for a high quality Cordura/Canvas strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that pic it's on the sail cloth strap it comes with


----------



## mcnuggets1543

NardinNut said:


> In that pic it's on the sail cloth strap it comes with


Thanks for the response, epic man! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

mcnuggets1543 said:


> Looks amazing... If you don't mind me asking, what strap is that? I'm looking for a high quality Cordura/Canvas strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is on a RedRock canvas strap


----------



## mcnuggets1543

NardinNut said:


> Here it is on a RedRock canvas strap


*****... that is something else man. I love this way more than any modern Rolex diver right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

mcnuggets1543 said:


> *****... that is something else man. I love this way more than any modern Rolex diver right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It's one of few of my watches that's a keeper. I'll never sell. Love it. Besides, so rare I could never repurchase if I regretted selling it.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

NardinNut said:


> I agree. It's one of few of my watches that's a keeper. I'll never sell. Love it. Besides, so rare I could never repurchase if I regretted selling it.


I too would never sell it if I had one. Wear it well and stay safe man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😃😷Friday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Uhrmensch

Tradition today
Cheers


----------



## datbme150

16710


----------



## Dabon

datbme150 said:


> 16710


Hard to beat the King


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Dabon

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish more High Enders had the guts to be this simple. This is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## jameswatchsd

surf4hours said:


>


Your shots are amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

Spent a year thinking about this one... have no idea what took me so long










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

jameswatchsd said:


> Spent a year thinking about this one... have no idea what took me so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You cannot post a picture of a DB28 Maxichrono without adding a movement shot! Come one, have some pity for us please!
Awesome watch mate, congrats.


----------



## KtWUS

surf4hours said:


>


This picture really captures the finishing level of GO.


----------



## surf4hours

jameswatchsd said:


> Your shots are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's been a lot of years of taking watch photos to get to that point. Those are probably the best pics I've ever taken. Great subject to photo too!

For those interested in the setup; its a Sony A7III camera, Sony SEL50M28 Macro lens, LED light box, and computer image processing in Adobe Lightroom (shot in RAW format).


----------



## jameswatchsd

I felt like some salmon today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

ar7iste said:


> You cannot post a picture of a DB28 Maxichrono without adding a movement shot! Come one, have some pity for us please!
> Awesome watch mate, congrats.


Ask and you shall receive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

jameswatchsd said:


> Ask and you shall receive


Great. Now let's see a picture of it on my wrist.


----------



## jameswatchsd

Sorry my friend, I can't help you there, but you can let me know if you're ever in the San Diego area

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

jameswatchsd said:


> Ask and you shall receive


That is such a beautiful sight, and the construction is like nothing else in the business. Very cleverly done. Thanks for the pic!
I love the shorter lugs too, good ergonomy and fun design.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the rose gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

5976G today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

gejay said:


> Love the rose gold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro , yeah the rose gold combo with black dial is a sweet look. But what I like even more is not worrying about the bezel scratching, all thanks to that ceramic bezel 
Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing

Like a cobra, standing at attention, about to attack it's prey!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

A nice end to the weekend with this...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdeviant




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## dbostedo

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15138283


So.... f'ing.... jealous....


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

It's been a while since I last wore this one. The movement is pretty ingenious and still not sure how many Perpetual allows you to advance backwards and forwards.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Vacheron Constantin Quai de L'Ile


----------



## xiv




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## warsh

munichblue said:


> Vacheron Constantin Quai de L'Ile
> 
> View attachment 15168385
> 
> 
> View attachment 15168387
> 
> 
> View attachment 15168389


That s SUCH a stunning piece. Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

GP Laureato Chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## datbme150

My grandfather's watch, then my father's and now mine. Will go on to my son one day.


----------



## munichblue

Vacheron Constantin Quai de L'Ile


----------



## seek3r

Sunday drive... [


----------



## murokello

datbme150 said:


> My grandfather's watch, then my father's and now mine. Will go on to my son one day.


 All original?


----------



## datbme150

Yes and unpolished it seems


----------



## murokello

datbme150 said:


> Yes and unpolished it seems


 Do you have any better pics? Why the seconds hand is yellow?


----------



## arusso826

PT950
1 of 250
<3


----------



## arusso826

PT950
1 of 250


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## islands62

Coffee time! Since I am stuck at home, I bought a new caffeine delivery device. The VC makes timing shots a little more pleasurable.


----------



## TedPhatana




----------



## Orange_GT3

Holy 'Extreme close up' Batman!

Which model is that?


----------



## TedPhatana

Extreme Lab 2 Sire.

Limited edition 150 pieces. 



Orange_GT3 said:


> Holy 'Extreme close up' Batman!
> 
> Which model is that?


----------



## TedPhatana

Back shots.


----------



## ar7iste

TedPhatana said:


> Back shots.


That piece is BOSS!! I don't remember seeing pics of this one before, thanks for sharing.

Since I'm here I'm just sharing a pic of my LW that turned out cool.


----------



## TedPhatana

My pleasure good Sire.

Lovely LW.



ar7iste said:


> That piece is BOSS!! I don't remember seeing pics of this one before, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Since I'm here I'm just sharing a pic of my LW that turned out cool.


----------



## Rodol

munichblue said:


> Vacheron Constantin Quai de L'Ile
> 
> View attachment 15190925


Lucky you are. One of the most beautiful case ever.


----------



## HordePrime

Love your Quotes


----------



## adk225

I posted these on the Public Forum a while ago but maybe this tread makes more sense 

View media item 15248677
View media item 15248674
View media item 15248673


----------



## dbostedo

adk225 said:


> I posted these on the Public Forum a while ago but maybe this tread makes more sense
> 
> View media item 15248677
> View media item 15248674
> View media item 15248673


Hmm... I only see links to the pics, and get a "don't have permission" message when I click them. Do you have them in a private gallery or something? Permission settings?


----------



## adk225

dbostedo said:


> Hmm... I only see links to the pics, and get a "don't have permission" message when I click them. Do you have them in a private gallery or something? Permission settings?


Oops, yes it's set to private and I didn't realize it keeps the private status once attached to a post. I changed the album rights to "registered members". Any better now?


----------



## dbostedo

adk225 said:


> Oops, yes it's set to private and I didn't realize it keeps the private status once attached to a post. I changed the album rights to "registered members". Any better now?


Yes!! Very nice.


----------



## Cincy2

New member of the collection.


----------



## Pongster

Some of my stash (swiss, japanese and german)


----------



## Pongster

shah said:


> Droool!!
> 
> Since people are posting their Omegas, Rolexes and Zeniths here is my IWC:


my IWCs say hi as well


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam

Pongster said:


> Some of my stash (swiss, japanese and german)
> View attachment 15349306
> View attachment 15349307
> View attachment 15349309


Wow what a collection!

Despite the heavy hitters I seriously envy your GS Iwate blue. How does it wear, and how does it compare to the PP?


----------



## Pongster

apudabam said:


> Wow what a collection!
> 
> Despite the heavy hitters I seriously envy your GS Iwate blue. How does it wear, and how does it compare to the PP?


yup. I agree. Pound for pound i like the iwate's dial more than the nautilus.

it wears small and in a different forum, i even dare said that the iwate is the MVP of its box (with the two other GS and the swiss trinity).


----------



## ar7iste

The brown dial overseas is super neat too, great collection mate!

My contribution for today will be a dial shot of my artistic timepiece. Flinqué enamel for this grey Saturday.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## SolarPower

Great dial.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## Pongster




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Can a steel sports watch (with no horological complication other than seconds and date) be considered high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> Can a steel sports watch (with no horological complication other than seconds and date) be considered high end?


I say yes, if the case and movement fit and finishing is up to snuff.


----------



## IGotId

Wearing this "fresh" 'piece today:


----------



## Pongster

Would a japanese titanium watch with a hybrid movement be considered high end?


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> Would a japanese titanium watch with a hybrid movement be considered high end?


No, not usually. The movement hand finishing and techniques used (or lack thereof) would typically keep it from being high end. I'd say Grand Seiko is in the fuzzy/grey area though, as to whether or not to consider it high end.


----------



## SolarPower

Some of GS and Credor models undoubtedly are high end..


----------



## Zhanming057

watchmatician said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's amazingly cool and one of my dream watches!


----------



## seek3r

Pongster said:


> Some of my stash (swiss, japanese and german)
> View attachment 15349306
> View attachment 15349307
> View attachment 15349309


Well done... What line of work are you in?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

seek3r said:


> Well done... What line of work are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


thanks.

am a semi-retired professional and full time ballet dad (for my two girls)


----------



## Pongster

Is ochs und junior considered high end?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Pongster said:


> Is ochs und junior considered high end?
> View attachment 15366816


I would say so. At least artisan, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbostedo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15366845


Love that dial color!

And that's got to be the biggest "buckle size / dial size" ratio watch I've ever seen.


----------



## Pongster

WatchOutChicago said:


> I would say so. At least artisan, that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure but if recall correctly, this piece costs less than 10K. not sure of cut off to be high end. and they dont use precious metals on the case (but some dial components are gold and platinum).

but they do take their watchmaking seriously. their perpetual does not use as much parts and they have a solar watch (not powered by the sun but tracks the sun and can show sunrise and sunset times among others).


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> ...this piece costs less than 10K. not sure of cut off to be high end...


There is no cut off. If some watchmaker managed to create a watch with high-end fit and finishing, and perhaps complications or uniqueness or whatever else might make it high-end, and sell it for $1000, it would still be high-end.

Personally, I'd say Ochs und Junior aren't. But it depends on how much you value the uniqueness, complications, and craftsmanship, despite not focusing on the "typical" high-end features of finishing and materials. I really like them, and have been awfully tempted to get one. They're somewhere on the "would like to buy" list for me.


----------



## bigclive2011

dbostedo said:


> Love that dial color!
> 
> And that's got to be the biggest "buckle size / dial size" ratio watch I've ever seen.


The dial was what sold it for me, it is a "Homage" to the very early Panerai/Rolex Dive Watches where a Radioactive painted (Radium) plate was underneath an originally black dial, which after a few months of irradiation went a beige colour. They also do a black dial version which has the same in house 72 hour manual movement, but that just looked like another Radiomir to me.

As for the buckle, should really be a older style sewn in, but for practicality and strap changes a later polished pre vendome is fitted.


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> There is no cut off. If some watchmaker managed to create a watch with high-end fit and finishing, and perhaps complications or uniqueness or whatever else might make it high-end, and sell it for $1000, it would still be high-end.
> 
> Personally, I'd say Ochs und Junior aren't. But it depends on how much you value the uniqueness, complications, and craftsmanship, despite not focusing on the "typical" high-end features of finishing and materials. I really like them, and have been awfully tempted to get one. They're somewhere on the "would like to buy" list for me.


it really depends on how high end is defined.

Is it the price? 10k? 20k? My moonphase costs about 8k but ochs sells its perpetual for more than 20k.

is the finishing? Ochs has simple cases. And they dont decorate movements it seems. The dials can be elaborate. And they surely use expensive stuff on the dial and its parts.

Is it the horological complication/s? In this respect i think ochs has enough street cred i think.

Is it the branding/marketing?

or must it be all or a combination?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> it really depends on how high end is defined.
> 
> Is it the price? 10k? 20k? My moonphase costs about 8k but ochs sells its perpetual for more than 20k.
> 
> is the finishing? Ochs has simple cases. And they dont decorate movements it seems. The dials can be elaborate. And they surely use expensive stuff on the dial and its parts.
> 
> Is it the horological complication/s? In this respect i think ochs has enough street cred i think.
> 
> Is it the branding/marketing?
> 
> or must it be all or a combination?


Lots of threads about what is or isn't high-end... Here're a couple:









What is a high-end watch?


Recently, someone asked whether a Rolex Daytona was a high-end watch. It is perfectly understandable that horology novices are not aware of the pinnacle watches created in Switzerland. First, let's clarify. There are value brands that create respected complications; for promotional reasons...




www.watchuseek.com












High-end Watches Definition


Dear all. I think it is the time to make a list of "High-end Watches" and "Exceptional Watches". It is happening to many times that we speak about middle class watches as something worth. It is enough. Or not? Regards




www.watchuseek.com





There's no definitive answer, but I gave my take on O&J. Personally, I think high-end requires at least some nice finishing of the movement in particular.


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> Lots of threads about what is or isn't high-end... Here're a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a high-end watch?
> 
> 
> Recently, someone asked whether a Rolex Daytona was a high-end watch. It is perfectly understandable that horology novices are not aware of the pinnacle watches created in Switzerland. First, let's clarify. There are value brands that create respected complications; for promotional reasons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-end Watches Definition
> 
> 
> Dear all. I think it is the time to make a list of "High-end Watches" and "Exceptional Watches". It is happening to many times that we speak about middle class watches as something worth. It is enough. Or not? Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no definitive answer, but I gave my take on O&J. Personally, I think high-end requires at least some nice finishing of the movement in particular.


got it. so in that respect, can rolex be considered high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> got it. so in that respect, can rolex be considered high end?


Not typically due to lack of movement finishing. But something like a Sky Dweller, with its unique complication, might qualify for some people.


----------



## whineboy

SolarPower said:


> Some of GS and Credor models undoubtedly are high end..


Just so we have something to discuss, here's mine (apologies for the poor quality pix):



















I think the movement finishing is noticeably better than that of my two Grand Seikos. Whether it rises to the level of High End, I'm not sure. I do appreciate that Credor applied mirror finishing to the inside edge of the date window.










Edit - here's a better movement closeup, shamelessly lifted from the interewebs:


----------



## Pongster

^^ just an amusing thought. it’s the rear end that may somehow determine whether a watch is high end.


----------



## jhdscript

This credor is so beautiful !


----------



## KtWUS

Pongster said:


> Is ochs und junior considered high end?


Yes, imo. Excellent watchmaking and ingenuity on display. You're paying for high end watchmaking skills without paying for the aesthetic finishing.


----------



## Zhanming057

dbostedo said:


> There's no definitive answer, but I gave my take on O&J. Personally, I think high-end requires at least some nice finishing of the movement in particular.


To take an extreme example (pun intended), what about the JLC Extreme Lab 2? Not particularly well finished because that's not the point of the watch. Or a Zenith Defy Inventor where there's (literally) not much to finish? Or (and this is probably long hanging fruit) my Type 3 which has no dial finishing and runs on a stripped down 2824-2?

I don't think that a normal time only O&J counts but they have high complications. The perpetual and the day/night with sun and moon rise times are surely high end, IMO.

And just to fan the flames a bit more, does this go here or HAQ?


----------



## SolarPower

Nice GCLP995 whineboy, I do not like their newer SD models, but this one is great. I hope they come up with another Eichi soon


----------



## Pongster

Zhanming057 said:


> To take an extreme example (pun intended), what about the JLC Extreme Lab 2? Not particularly well finished because that's not the point of the watch. Or a Zenith Defy Inventor where there's (literally) not much to finish? Or (and this is probably long hanging fruit) my Type 3 which has no dial finishing and runs on a stripped down 2824-2?
> 
> I don't think that a normal time only O&J counts but they have high complications. The perpetual and the day/night with sun and moon rise times are surely high end, IMO.
> 
> And just to fan the flames a bit more, does this go here or HAQ?


from what i know, there's no normal time only O&J. 

but i agree. to be a high end watch, it's not necessarily the brand. the particular watch has to be evaluated on its own.

as to the last question, why choose when you can have both. post it again in HAQ sub forum.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster

Would a JLC watch be considered high end?

Even a simple non complicated stainless steel manual wound watch?


----------



## whineboy

SolarPower said:


> Nice GCLP995 whineboy, I do not like their newer SD models, but this one is great. I hope they come up with another Eichi soon


Thank you. Love that it shares hand and case design with the Eiichis.

Actually, it's the 993. 995 has a silver dial, blued second hand, and comes on a bracelet. Here's Credor's photo.


----------



## SolarPower

Nice!


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Mokarran


----------



## alfasud68

Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.



whineboy said:


> Just so we have something to discuss, here's mine (apologies for the poor quality pix):
> 
> View attachment 15367089
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367092
> 
> 
> I think the movement finishing is noticeably better than that of my two Grand Seikos. Whether it rises to the level of High End, I'm not sure. I do appreciate that Credor applied mirror finishing to the inside edge of the date window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - here's a better movement closeup, shamelessly lifted from the interewebs:
> 
> View attachment 15367104


----------



## whineboy

alfasud68 said:


> Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.


Fair enough. Can you explain why? I see Omegas and Rolexes here. Some Grand Seikos too.


----------



## warsh

whineboy said:


> Just so we have something to discuss, here's mine (apologies for the poor quality pix):
> 
> View attachment 15367089
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367092
> 
> 
> I think the movement finishing is noticeably better than that of my two Grand Seikos. Whether it rises to the level of High End, I'm not sure. I do appreciate that Credor applied mirror finishing to the inside edge of the date window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - here's a better movement closeup, shamelessly lifted from the interewebs:
> 
> View attachment 15367104


Such a gorgeous piece! How does it wear? Is it only for dressy occasions or is it more flexible than that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Edited to include warsh's post.



warsh said:


> Such a gorgeous piece! How does it wear? Is it only for dressy occasions or is it more flexible than that?


Thanks for the compliment!
I don't consider the GCLP99x it to be a dress watch due to the PR and big date - my view is that only 3-handers can be dress watches. To me it's more of a dressy-casual piece, kind of like Grand Seiko's Snowflake.
There are 18K yellow and white gold versions with parchment colored dial and blued second hands for those looking to really go upscale.










It goes with button up shirts well, but being newly-retired I like it just as much with a short sleeve polo shirt. The original Credor croc strap was swapped out for a Hirsch Performance leather on rubber strap 'cos I sweat like a pig.
It wears true to size (38 mm, IIRC) due to the relatively narrow bezel and compact lugs. The 9.8 mm thickness makes it a joy to wear.


----------



## Zhanming057

alfasud68 said:


> Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.


Not even this one?


----------



## SethThomas

alfasud68 said:


> Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.


 Like many other High ends, (like Patek, VC, JLC, Chopard, Piaget etc...) they do sell quartz and lower models. But their focus checks the boxes. The level of hand finishing, technical achievement, regulation and adjustments (and price point lol) you'd come to expect from a "High End"


----------



## apudabam

alfasud68 said:


> Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.


I can see you're afraid but what are you afraid of?

If credor doesn't qualify as high end I've been living a life of horological lies...

The hand finishing of the Eichi ii is one of the very very few watches that has made many on this site question if ALS has found an equal.

The dial itself is created by one single person for each Eichi, with an extraordinary failure rate. And the dial is hand painted on, every single marker; even the "Credor" is hand painted immaculately, a craft so specialised only one person in the entire world has been designated to do it. Not to mention Anything of the beautiful caseback yet.... (And for the record I'm not a fan of Credor)

Perhaps these are all horological lies that gullible me has been fed. Or you know something about these watches that I have missed?

If credor is merely "very nice" I would like to hear your "high end". Thank you.


----------



## Pongster

alfasud68 said:


> Credor very nice but not high end I'm afraid.


I disagree. Credor is pretty much high end. What do you consider high end?








Pic not mine


----------



## dbostedo

I think maybe he meant that that particular Credor isn't high-end? They make a variety of watches, many of which would probably not be considered high-end. They also make some that obviously are. No need for an entire brand to be lumped one way or the other, IMO.


----------



## American Jedi

The NSA beautique edition Incursion. A side of JLC you just don't see anymore.


----------



## ndrs63

SethThomas said:


> Like many other High ends, (like Patek, VC, JLC, Chopard, Piaget etc...) they do sell quartz and lower models. But their focus checks the boxes. The level of hand finishing, technical achievement, regulation and adjustments (and price point lol) you'd come to expect from a "High End"


Certainly higher end than Grand Seiko, which is also high end itself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Pongster said:


> ^^ just an amusing thought. it's the rear end that may somehow determine whether a watch is high end.


I know where you're going!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Pongster said:


> Would a japanese titanium watch with a hybrid movement be considered high end?
> View attachment 15365059


Generally no, but this one is an exception!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

ndrs63 said:


> I know where you're going!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i want to go there but not with you.


----------



## Cincy2

The black dial with rose gold body really speaks to me.

Cincy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbostedo

ndrs63 said:


> Grand Seiko, which is also high end itself


No it's not... at least not typically for the purposes of this forum. It falls in the grey area of haing some high-end characteristics, but most people (I think) would not consider GS watches high-end.


----------



## Solomente

May I suggest we don't try to split hairs on what is and isn't high end? This particular thread has been filled with Omegas, Panerais, Rolexes, and Breitlings for quite some time. To me, the point of this thread and subforum is to have a place for actual high end watches to be displayed, since those other brands have their own subforums. But it appears people need to validate that their watch is "high end" regardless of any of that, subforum purpose be damned. This thread jumped the shark long ago to the point where even a moderator was repeatedly posting a Breitling. There's no controlling it so I say let it happen. The counter is to simply stop posting actual high end watches in here, which is something I've done and noticed of many others as well. If you want to see actual high end stuff you should head over to the PuristsPro website, assuming you can stand the 1990s format.


----------



## whineboy

dbostedo said:


> No it's not... at least not typically for the purposes of this forum. It falls in the grey area of haing some high-end characteristics, but most people (I think) would not consider GS watches high-end.


I agree. Setting aside the 8-day handwound Spring Drives made by the Micro Artist Studio, GSs are machine finished (and only where visible). That's clearly shown in the GS deconstructions at the Naked Watchmaker's website. From the high-beat decon:


----------



## whineboy

Solomente said:


> If you want to see actual high end stuff you should head over to the PuristsPro website, assuming you can stand the 1990s format.


And the WatchPro site. The discourse there is much more civil than most WUS threads.


----------



## Solomente

whineboy said:


> And the WatchPro site. The discourse there is much more civil than most WUS threads.


PuristsPro is Watchprosite. Same thing


----------



## whineboy

Solomente said:


> PuristsPro is Watchprosite. Same thing


Didn't realize that. Thanks!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


hands down, one of the best large date implementations in the industry!

Ted


----------



## dbostedo

TedPhatana said:


> hands down, one of the best large date implementation in the industry!
> 
> Ted


FIFY


----------



## natesen

TedPhatana said:


> hands down, one of the best large date implementations in the industry!
> 
> Ted


Agreed, they do it right with both numbers on the same plane and in a single window. Nobody does it better.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## bassplayrr

I realize I'm pushing high-end as this is "just" a pedestrian Speedy Pro, but here's my latest:


----------



## GrouchoM

bassplayrr said:


> I realize I'm pushing high-end as this is "just" a pedestrian Speedy Pro, but here's my latest:
> View attachment 15374791
> View attachment 15374795
> View attachment 15374796


What version is this? Was it an official release?


----------



## Pongster

bassplayrr said:


> I realize I'm pushing high-end as this is "just" a pedestrian Speedy Pro, but here's my latest:
> View attachment 15374791
> View attachment 15374795
> View attachment 15374796


i want one. Moonshine gold? That deserves to be in this sub forum.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> No it's not... at least not typically for the purposes of this forum. It falls in the grey area of haing some high-end characteristics, but most people (I think) would not consider GS watches high-end.


i dont know what you consider high end.

but i think the GS i have bought and seem look high end enough.

i guess it begs the question. What is high end? Price? Marque/Brand? Complication? Material? Finish?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> i dont know what you consider high end.
> 
> but i think the GS i have bought and seem look high end enough.
> 
> i guess it begs the question. What is high end? Price? Marque/Brand? Complication? Material? Finish?


I'll just refer back to the links I posted to you a couple of pages ago talking about O&J... there are a lot more threads like those referenced. The general consensus seems to be that it requires fine finishing of the movement (which I'd very much agree with), among other things. And as noted above, GS doesn't quite do that.


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> I'll just refer back to the links I posted to you a couple of pages ago talking about O&J... there are a lot more threads like those referenced. The general consensus seems to be that it requires fine finishing of the movement (which I'd very much agree with), among other things. And as noted above, GS doesn't quite do that.


i respect your views sir. But could you show me a sample of fine finishing of the movement?

the Grand Seiko watches i have seen have movements finished fine for my taste.

so i suppose a Rolex would not qualify as high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> i respect your views sir. But could you show me a sample of fine finishing of the movement?
> 
> the Grand Seiko watches i have seen have movements finished fine for my taste.
> 
> so i suppose a Rolex would not qualify as high end?


Rolex defnitely doesn't qualify on the movements. If someone wants to put more weight on complications or expensive materials, something like a Sky Dweller may qualify. (Not IMO though.)

The most obvious examples of movement finishing, IMO, are things like Phillipe Dufour... and I think the most obvious places to see it are in how anglage is done. Here's an article with some good pics of fancy, hand-finished, anglage:



https://www.thenakedwatchmaker.com/deconstruction-philippe-dufour



Here's one pic from that:










Many brands aren't to this level... even some of the big high-end names. At least not on all their watches. But the closer you get to this - finishing on every piece whether seen or not, even burr-free striping and snailing, smooth/rounded anglage (even on interior angles), perfect flat polishing, etc. the more likely it would be high-end (in terms of movement finishing). There are a lot of brands/watches that are in a grey area... but usually, for movement finishing, Rolex definitely doesn't get there, and GS usually isn't considered high-end.


----------



## whineboy

Agree with you, dbostedo - a high end watch is well-finished even in the areas only a watchmaker will see. Grand Seiko, as I noted above, only machines finishes where visible, and lacks anglage and beveled jewel settings. Pongster may find it educational to compare the mainplates of a 'basic' Breguet Classique 5177, which I think we can all agree is very much high-end, and a Grand Seiko GMT below (from Naked Watchmaker Decons):


----------



## Pongster

* thank you sirs 

in that case and given your criteria, a lot of the watches posted in this subforum and this thread do not qualify and are misplaced.


----------



## whineboy

Pongster said:


> in that case and given your criteria, a lot of the watches posted in this subforum and this thread do not qualify and are misplaced.


Absolutely right. Many people want to believe their expensive watches are high-end (oh, say, the Rolex/Omega/Breitling/Grand Seiko crowd).

I have two Grand Seikos (SBGW035/SBGJ001) and neither belongs here. And still not sure about the Credor.


----------



## Pongster

^ of the mainstream watches, what qualifies as high end?

a Philippe Dufour is rare. A Simplicity is in my wish list. I personally have not seen one in the metal. Same with a George Daniels. A Roger W Smith. A Masahiro Kikuno.

*** i just keep Masahiro-san’s message to me:

“I'm sorry to be late reply.
Thank you for showing me the wonderful your collection!
If I start to take an order again, I will inform you.
I'm really sorry.”

grand complications per se like perpetual calendars, rattrapante chrony and minute repeaters would not automatically qualify i suppose?

and certainly use of precious metal is irrelevant?

would a Richard Mille 11-03 qualify? How about the latest “it” watch, the Chronometer Bleu?


----------



## whineboy

Too many to list'm all here. Grand complications alone don't get you into the high-end club (Seagull has a tourbillon now, right?), it's their execution.

Just a few high-end mainstream marques that spring to mind - A. Lange & Soehne, JLC, AP, Breguet, Blancpain, VC, Cartier, Patek, Glashutte Original. Interesting that most have decons on the Naked Watchmaker site (he's not going to waste his time on a basic ETA movement, right?). Apologies to those I've forgotten to list.

As others have said, 'what is high-end' has been discussed to death here, I'm sure you can find a few threads that lay out the most likely members.
And to be clear, this forum is out of my league, I'm a newb.


----------



## dbostedo

whineboy said:


> A. Lange & Soehne, JLC, AP, Breguet, Blancpain, VC, Cartier, Patek, Glashutte Original.


Out of that list, I'd say most Cartier are not high-end, and there are some GOs that I think are borderline. My Senator 60's, for instance, isn't as well finished as my PanomaticLunar. (There may also be the occasional watch from the other brands that may not "qualify" in the terms we're using here.)

Still, some folks would say if it's a gold watch, and an in-house movement with even basic finishing, that's enough. I think the consensus is that it's not for this forum, but obviously based on posts in this thread, opinions differ. (Or people haven't read up on what the gist of this forum is.)


----------



## bassplayrr

GrouchoM said:


> What version is this? Was it an official release?


Pongster is correct: it is indeed an official release. This is the Moonshine Gold version of the two Apollo 11 50th Anniversary commemorative editions. It's full 18k gold, but has apparently been alloyed in a way to make it less likely to change color with age. Omega has branded this 18k yellow gold "Moonshine Gold." An odd name for us Yanks. Regardless, it's a modernized homage to the ones gifted to the Apollo crews upon return from the Moon (and infamously to Nixon as well, though he was unable to accept his).


----------



## ar7iste

bassplayrr said:


> I realize I'm pushing high-end as this is "just" a pedestrian Speedy Pro, but here's my latest:
> View attachment 15374791
> View attachment 15374795
> View attachment 15374796


This is so good. Probably the best looking full gold watch recently released, and the only one I would proudly wear. Thanks for sharing! The black onyx markers and the reddish tones of the gold and bezel are incredible.


----------



## tigerpac




----------



## dbostedo

tigerpac said:


>


You pic is broken...


----------



## Pongster

whineboy said:


> Too many to list'm all here. Grand complications alone don't get you into the high-end club (Seagull has a tourbillon now, right?), it's their execution.
> 
> Just a few high-end mainstream marques that spring to mind - A. Lange & Soehne, JLC, AP, Breguet, Blancpain, VC, Cartier, Patek, Glashutte Original. Interesting that most have decons on the Naked Watchmaker site (he's not going to waste his time on a basic ETA movement, right?). Apologies to those I've forgotten to list.
> 
> As others have said, 'what is high-end' has been discussed to death here, I'm sure you can find a few threads that lay out the most likely members.
> And to be clear, this forum is out of my league, I'm a newb.





dbostedo said:


> Out of that list, I'd say most Cartier are not high-end, and there are some GOs that I think are borderline. My Senator 60's, for instance, isn't as well finished as my PanomaticLunar. (There may also be the occasional watch from the other brands that may not "qualify" in the terms we're using here.)
> 
> Still, some folks would say if it's a gold watch, and an in-house movement with even basic finishing, that's enough. I think the consensus is that it's not for this forum, but obviously based on posts in this thread, opinions differ. (Or people haven't read up on what the gist of this forum is.)


all the watches of the mentioned brands? So brand-based and not on a watch by watch basis?

so the key is movement finishing? Is a display caseback a prerequisite?

is a high-end watch the same as a luxury watch?


----------



## Skellig

That Lange Large date small seconds posted by Kiwi71 is the high end candy show stopper for me.


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> all the watches of the mentioned brands? So brand-based and not on a watch by watch basis?


Maybe not all, but most... I'm generalizing. It really should be watch by watch. But some brands, as far as I can tell, have all their watches meet high-end criteria (like Lange).



Pongster said:


> so the key is movement finishing? Is a display caseback a prerequisite?


Yes - I think that's a big part of it. If the movement finishing isn't up to snuff, but there's something else unique and high-end about it (like neat in-house complications), that's when you get into grey area. Like th O&J watches.



Pongster said:


> s a high-end watch the same as a luxury watch?


No. Usually "luxury watch" is much more price based and includes everything from Longines/Hamilton/etc. on up. It's even much less consistently used than "high-end", which obviously already is a bit loose. I've seen "luxury watch" used for pretty much any swiss mechanical watch,


----------



## bassplayrr

ar7iste said:


> This is so good. Probably the best looking full gold watch recently released, and the only one I would proudly wear. Thanks for sharing! The black onyx markers and the reddish tones of the gold and bezel are incredible.


Thank you! The onyx markers are such a great little detail, I agree. Regarding a full gold watch: I hear you completely. I have a rose gold Yachtmaster, but it's on a black rubber strap. That's about as much gold as I can normally handle (gold suits many folks, but I'm just not one of them; gold isn't normally a match to my style/personality). This is the only full non-white gold watch I've ever really liked the looks of, and is certainly the only one I feel I can "pull off."


----------



## alfasud68

whineboy said:


> Fair enough. Can you explain why? I see Omegas and Rolexes here. Some Grand Seikos too.


Yes, apologies, it was a bit of a facetious comment and agree, the Eiichi for example, is absolutely high end ...... but they do have some uninspiring quartz stuff too. 
I also agree the whole 'high end' definition lack any agreed reference point and therefore is a bit of a pointless argument.


----------



## whineboy

alfasud68 said:


> Yes, apologies, it was a bit of a facetious comment and agree, the Eiichi for example, is absolutely high end ...... but they do have some uninspiring quartz stuff too.
> I also agree the whole 'high end' definition lack any agreed reference point and therefore is a bit of a pointless argument.


Funny, in person I can detect sarcasm/facetiousness, but you had me to rights!
Appreciate the reply and am glad we both agree on the Eiichi. As I've said before, I'm still not sure where my 993 fits.
And you are right, there are plenty of boring quartz Credors (though they are nicely finished). Credor style is all over the place compared to buttoned-down Grand Seiko.


----------



## xchen418

Picked up my first AP watch - Royal Oak Offshore 26480ti. Super happy with this purchase. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## IGotId

xchen418 said:


> Picked up my first AP watch - Royal Oak Offshore 26480ti. Super happy with this purchase. Such a beautiful piece.
> 
> View attachment 15378840
> View attachment 15378842
> View attachment 15378843
> View attachment 15378846


Nice Lego Technic! My boys & I are putting the new Lambo together!

I'm really loving my new BP:


----------



## markfoto40

Solomente said:


> May I suggest we don't try to split hairs on what is and isn't high end? This particular thread has been filled with Omegas, Panerais, Rolexes, and Breitlings for quite some time. To me, the point of this thread and subforum is to have a place for actual high end watches to be displayed, since those other brands have their own subforums. But it appears people need to validate that their watch is "high end" regardless of any of that, subforum purpose be damned. This thread jumped the shark long ago to the point where even a moderator was repeatedly posting a Breitling. There's no controlling it so I say let it happen. The counter is to simply stop posting actual high end watches in here, which is something I've done and noticed of many others as well. If you want to see actual high end stuff you should head over to the PuristsPro website, assuming you can stand the 1990s format.


Good point on splitting hairs... lol. And thanks for the referral to PuristsPro. Great resource to explore.


----------



## BBCDoc

At work with the Duometre UTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horologywonders

xchen418 said:


> Picked up my first AP watch - Royal Oak Offshore 26480ti. Super happy with this purchase. Such a beautiful piece.
> 
> View attachment 15378840


That wallet in the background is gorgeous, where did you get it?

Oh, and yes, the AP is pretty awesome, too


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## xchen418

horologywonders said:


> That wallet in the background is gorgeous, where did you get it?
> 
> Oh, and yes, the AP is pretty awesome, too


Thanks  The wallet is Bottega Veneta


----------



## Cincy2

JLC Beauty.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15391215


Oh my gosh... we need a much better picture!!!


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> Oh my gosh... we need a much better picture!!!


----------



## Pongster

Can a watch with a digital display be considered high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> Can a watch with a digital display be considered high end?


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Pongster

^ Digital display


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> ^ Digital display
> View attachment 15391430


You should have shown this G-








Pure Gold Dream Project G-Shock G-D5000-9JR ($69,500)


(Scroll down for the the latest update)




www.g-central.com


----------



## swissra




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

View attachment 15401594


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

This may get some dirty glances, but in my book this is up there with BP when it comes to divers.


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Reeser1 said:


> H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.
> View attachment 15402218


Love the way they do the perpetual! So clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Would IWC qualify as high end?

Would a white gold case and alligator strap qualify as high end?

Would a manual wind modular minute repeater qualify as high end?


----------



## WTSP

Pongster said:


> Would a manual wind modular minute repeater qualify as high end?


I've wondered that myself after having handled that model in a boutique. Another modular minute repeater that is sometimes seen on the market is Kelek's 5 minute repeater, often placed on ETA 2892s in steel or gold plated watches from various companies. I wouldn't say that those are high end pieces. Though suspect you posed the question in jest, your IWC on the other hand is definitely high end regardless of being modular. Is it the highest end minute repeater one could buy? I like the F.A. Jones caliber, but since the minute repeater is a module hidden by the base caliber, one doesn't get to view the hammers doing their work (at least that's the way it was in the model I saw). It's like the modular vs integrated chronograph question. Purists like the integrated designs best. All things being equal so do I. However, the flawless styling of that Portuguese dial makes anything easy to forgive.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Pongster said:


> Can a watch with a digital display be considered high end?


If it's a Zeitwerk, yes it can!


----------



## jb.watching

First time posting a picture, will start with a reverse shot.


----------



## Sam K

Oh my geeses, a thread with lots of great pictures of stunning watches, AND arguments about what is high end?? Bookmarked! Twice, to be on the safe side.

Here's a picture of my Laureato; I'd say it meets the definition of high end (the watch, not the picture):


----------



## dbostedo

Sam K said:


> I'd say it meets the definition of high end (the watch, not the picture):


As if you don't realize that's a great pic too...


----------



## Sam K

dbostedo said:


> As if you don't realize that's a great pic too...


Thanks, I needed that 

It's a good pic, don't get me wrong. I have it as my avatar, after all. But it's not haute photography.


----------



## ar7iste

Sam K said:


> Oh my geeses, a thread with lots of great pictures of stunning watches, AND arguments about what is high end?? Bookmarked! Twice, to be on the safe side.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Laureato; I'd say it meets the definition of high end (the watch, not the picture):
> 
> View attachment 15434447


Super neat! The light catches it just right. Do you have more pictures to show the true color of the dial? Is it the 42 or 38 version?
Very cool watch, underrated in my opinion.


----------



## Sam K

ar7iste said:


> Super neat! The light catches it just right. Do you have more pictures to show the true color of the dial? Is it the 42 or 38 version?
> Very cool watch, underrated in my opinion.


Thanks. It's the 42mm with a white dial. I agree, it's one of the most under rated watches out there, which worked out to my advantage as I bought it new from an AD for around $7 000.

I posted a fairly large unboxing shoot which can be found in my Laureato unboxing thread


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## Pongster




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Orisginal

First watch I've owned that meets "high-end" criteria. Not bad at all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Mine too..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## WTSP

BLU Planet Paris, swapped the blue strap for a yellow one. I thought it would look pretty crazy, but in the end it isn't so different from a tan or light brown strap.


----------



## Pongster

Orisginal said:


> First watch I've owned that meets "high-end" criteria. Not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice Overseas sir. Am curious as to what the "high end" criteria is.


----------



## dbostedo

WTSP said:


> BLU Planet Paris, swapped the blue strap for a yellow one. I thought it would look pretty crazy, but in the end it isn't so different from a tan or light brown strap.
> 
> View attachment 15463257


I'm not so sure about the yellow strap... but I think tan would look great.


----------



## Orisginal

Pongster said:


> nice Overseas sir. Am curious as to what the "high end" criteria is.


Defined differently by different collectors, so hard to say 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

I'll keep spamming this.


----------



## Sam K

WatchEater666 said:


> I'll keep spamming this.


We'll keep drooling!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Not mine of course. Worth a peek at this work of art!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser today. Cheers.


----------



## dbostedo

@Reeser1 - quick question, if you don't mind. Do you keep that wound all the time? Or do you ever let it rundown, and have to advance it to set it properly? (And terrific watch!!)


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Reeser1

dbostedo said:


> @Reeser1 - quick question, if you don't mind. Do you keep that wound all the time? Or do you ever let it rundown, and have to advance it to set it properly? (And terrific watch!!)


Thank you dbostedo. I usually wind it after after the 5th or 6th day. So it has not stop running since I purchased it. I have heard they will actually run for 9 days, but Moser has it listed as 
a only a 7 day power reserve. A great watch company who under promises but over delivers!


----------



## Jamie Stretch




----------



## Verdi




----------



## beefeater

Not sure if this fits in this forum, but just received my new Octo Finissimo Satin-Polished Steel. Think this might be a new favorite!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

beefeater said:


> Not sure if this fits in this forum, but just received my new Octo Finissimo Satin-Polished Steel. Think this might be a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Awesome... now a pic of the back please?


----------



## beefeater

dbostedo said:


> Awesome... now a pic of the back please?


I've tried a few, and I've got to learn to take better pics of this movement! My phone just doesn't seem to cut it.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Russ1965

Verdi said:


> View attachment 15498781
> View attachment 15498782
> View attachment 15498783


Payment Sent 😍😘


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ar7iste

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15504368


Very cool! How does it compare to the AP for you in terms of finishing and overall feel on the wrist? I've never tried the Laureato, and have always been impressed by the RO's dial and execution, but the fit is another story.


----------



## Chronopolis

Killa !
Saw this posted by others too a few times. 
Sho would like to see some mo pics: different angles.



simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15504368


----------



## simon_nmk

ar7iste said:


> Very cool! How does it compare to the AP for you in terms of finishing and overall feel on the wrist? I've never tried the Laureato, and have always been impressed by the RO's dial and execution, but the fit is another story.


The AP RO is not mine. I had it on my wrist for like a day and returned it to my a good friend of mine. Comparing the two, I prefer the AP in terms of finishing and overall feel on my 7" wrist. The AP has a substantial weight that I like better, and I personally prefer its bracelet better than the GP. However, the GP's dial is unreal. The blue accent is mesmerizing and reflects lights very differently at different angles


----------



## WatchEater666

ar7iste said:


> Very cool! How does it compare to the AP for you in terms of finishing and overall feel on the wrist? I've never tried the Laureato, and have always been impressed by the RO's dial and execution, but the fit is another story.


The date window and subdials on my AP really annoyed me. Looked so half assed IMO.


----------



## WatchEater666

JLC dials always on point.


----------



## alfasud68

Blancpain OCIII


----------



## ar7iste

alfasud68 said:


> Blancpain OCIII
> View attachment 15509626


So jealous. Beautiful watch mate!


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Box & Papers

My 192.025 in Platinum. Most beautiful dial on the market IMO


----------



## kiwi71

surf4hours said:


>


Absolutely beautiful. Do you happen to know what the "V" and "N" on the movement means? I have the same thing on my Langematik. I know it's the particular watchmaker's thing, but I've been wondering if anyone knows any more info about it.


----------



## dbostedo

kiwi71 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Do you happen to know what the "V" and "N" on the movement means? I have the same thing on my Langematik. I know it's the particular watchmaker's thing, but I've been wondering if anyone knows any more info about it.


V and N are for Vorrücken and Nachlassen... German words for "advancing and easing" per Google translate. On a regulator like that, one direction speeds up the movement, and the other slows it down.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

The AP 26315 (38mm Royal Oak Chronograph)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

dbostedo said:


> V and N are for Vorrücken and Nachlassen... German words for "advancing and easing" per Google translate. On a regulator like that, one direction speeds up the movement, and the other slows it down.


It's always good to know a little German


----------



## raja_3012

First time posting here with my new VC Overseas Dual Time (Reference: 7900V/110A-B334)


----------



## Cincy2

The blue dial on this watch is mesmerizing. Congratulations.
Cincy


----------



## NardinNut

Panerol Forte said:


> It's always good to know a little German


Love top secret. Such a great movie! I wish they still made movies like they did in the '80s. Had such humor and didn't take anything too seriously. Never thought I'd say this, but I miss the '80s


----------



## Panerol Forte

NardinNut said:


> Love top secret. Such a great movie! I wish they still made movies like they did in the '80s. Had such humor and didn't take anything too seriously. Never thought I'd say this, but I miss the '80s


I concur, all the movies that I enjoy watching to this day are old comedy movies from the 70s and 80s, such as the the Airplane movies with Leslie Nielsen, or the Clouseau movies with Peter Sellers, it was all about subtle humor that made you laugh to tears


----------



## raja_3012

Cincy2 said:


> The blue dial on this watch is mesmerizing. Congratulations.
> Cincy


Thank you Cincy.


----------



## Megalobyte

Just traded my way into this 2015 AP diver.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

#7/28










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mighty_orie

Megalobyte said:


> Just traded my way into this 2015 AP diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These are some beautiful photographs...Thanks!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Box & Papers said:


> My 192.025 in Platinum. Most beautiful dial on the market IMO


Best part is that it comes with box and papers - full package!

Wearing mine today, yin-yang:


----------



## DJ_Masse

Platinum daydate with my hoodie and track pants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Cincy2

I'm a huge fan of ancient Roman history. I came across this watch from an innovative but very small watchmaker Christophe Claret. Lots to like here. No spectacular complications just thoughtful design, a little novelty with the bust image and a very clean look. At 44mm, my perfect size. I particularly like the saying in Latin on the back from Marcus Aurelius. It translates to : "Perform every act in life as though it were your last"

Cincy

Christophe Claret's passion for history has inspired him to create Aventicum, a tribute to the capital of ancient Roman Helvetia and to highlight the extraordinary work of the Avenches Roman Museum. In the center of its dial, Aventicum reveals a miniature gold bust of Roman emperor Marcus Aurelius. The micro-engraved effigy is particularly three-dimensional thanks to an ingenious optical effect.


----------



## Maiden

New to me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Went back to the iPhone after a long long time. Really impressed with the new low-light camera.


----------



## GrouchoM

WatchEater666 said:


> Went back to the iPhone after a long long time. Really impressed with the new low-light camera.
> 
> View attachment 15538049


That beauty would look gorgeous even with a pinhole camera (although, couldn't you take a shot of the backside?) .


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser perpetual today. Cheers.


----------



## Sinanamus

WatchEater666 said:


> Went back to the iPhone after a long long time. Really impressed with the new low-light camera.
> 
> View attachment 15538049


Incredible photo of a perfect watch. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

MechanicalVices said:


> This forum is a great place to go for a few mins and forget about the world. Handy right now. Here's my Urban Jurgensen 1140 in steel.
> 
> View attachment 14956841
> 
> View attachment 14956843


That's funny. I literally mentioned this watch in a recent and unrelated post just minutes before randomly coming across your post from months back. I adore that watch!


----------



## SinCity

Sam K said:


> Oh my geeses, a thread with lots of great pictures of stunning watches, AND arguments about what is high end?? Bookmarked! Twice, to be on the safe side.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Laureato; I'd say it meets the definition of high end (the watch, not the picture):
> 
> View attachment 15434447


Awesome pic!


----------



## SinCity

beefeater said:


> Not sure if this fits in this forum, but just received my new Octo Finissimo Satin-Polished Steel. Think this might be a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I am considering an Octo Finissimo as my next purchase and even though the reviewers seem to prefer the blue, the black is slightly ahead for me and suits the watch better. I am not sure about colors on the Finissimo. It looks so menacing in black or gray. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## beefeater

SinCity said:


> Congratulations! I am considering an Octo Finissimo as my next purchase and even though the reviewers seem to prefer the blue, the black is slightly ahead for me and suits the watch better. I am not sure about colors on the Finissimo. It looks so menacing in black or gray. May I ask your wrist size?


Mine's a 17cm wrist. And I, too, prefer the black. It felt more interesting somehow. Not really sure why, but I didn't feel that with the blue. Maybe it's a more formal, sophisticated look of the dial contrasting with the very dynamic case? Anywho, it's a great one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

beefeater said:


> Mine's a 17cm wrist. And I, too, prefer the black. It felt more interesting somehow. Not really sure why, but I didn't feel that with the blue. Maybe it's a more formal, sophisticated look of the dial contrasting with the very dynamic case? Anywho, it's a great one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response! I haven't tried one on yet and was considering maybe just ordering one without doing so, because I am so enamored with it. I was worried about fit, though it looks great on your wrist and mine is slightly larger, so I think that is a non-issue. I saw a comment where somebody said the Octo Finissimo looks like a bunch of razor blades on the wrist and I thought that was such a great description. I hope to join the owners club soon enough. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cincy2

This watch is a little bit of a novelty. As I described in #2224 above, it shows a "3D" hologram of the bust of Marcus Aurelius. The motif is all Ancient Roman. Even the serial number on the back is shown in Roman Numerals (Nice touch). The watch wears comfortably and has the excellent finishes we all love. It is an auto wind. The rotor is a concentric circle in sapphire instead of the usual offset weight. The time scale takes a little getting used to but after a few days, a glance can be translated to time easily. There are two markers. The larger is engraved with a H for hours and the smaller M for minutes. I'm very impressed with the brand however all the other Claret offering are a little too far off the beaten path for me. I'll stick with the Aventicum.

Cincy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## saintsman

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15544581


Not sure it goes with the shirt!

Very nice though.


----------



## adk225

saintsman said:


> Not sure it goes with the shirt!
> 
> Very nice though.


Lange 1 goes with _any_ shirt.. or no shirt for that matter.


----------



## GrouchoM

adk225 said:


> Lange 1 goes with _any_ shirt.. or no shirt for that matter.


In a happy world, that shirt would go with any watch.


----------



## WatchEater666

saintsman said:


> Not sure it goes with the shirt!
> 
> Very nice though.


I usually wear it with a very dark burgundy/blue suit jacket and then it works really well because of the dark burgundy with ping gold/brown.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Cincy2

Here is another off the beaten path design that interests me. The center tourbillon is very unusual as they are normally located at 6 or 12 o'clock. To facilitate this feature the time dials had to be redesigned. The hour indicator at 12 jumps between hours using a 24 hour scale. As the diamond index approaches the end of its 60 minugte travel, the second one rotates 90 degrees and starts over at the beginning of the minute scale. Clever design expertly executed.

Cincy


----------



## Atone

raja_3012 said:


>


Stunning


----------



## Atone

Cincy2 said:


> Here is another off the beaten path design that interests me. The center tourbillon is very unusual as they are normally located at 6 or 12 o'clock. To facilitate this feature the time dials had to be redesigned. The hour indicator at 12 jumps between hours using a 24 hour scale. As the diamond index approaches the end of its 60 minugte travel, the second one rotates 90 degrees and starts over at the beginning of the minute scale. Clever design expertly executed.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15547290


Wow. That is a beautiful watch!


----------



## dbostedo

It was a GO day today...


----------



## ar7iste

Enjoying the last fall colors today and the golden leaves paving my front yard with a rose gold case.


----------



## Watchbreath

Cincy2 said:


> Here is another off the beaten path design that interests me. The center tourbillon is very unusual as they are normally located at 6 or 12 o'clock. To facilitate this feature the time dials had to be redesigned. The hour indicator at 12 jumps between hours using a 24 hour scale. As the diamond index approaches the end of its 60 minugte travel, the second one rotates 90 degrees and starts over at the beginning of the minute scale. Clever design expertly executed.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15547290


Omega has a central one as well.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

After looking around for a few months, I settled on this version of watch from Romain Gauthier. The cam on the left side of the face takes the place of a more traditional fusee in managing the barrel force. The watch winds with a pusher (on the left) instead of a crown. The execution is flawless. The part that amazes me is that the bevels are not angular, they are rounded. The skill it took to impart a rounded edge to parts this small is amazing.










Only five made with YG.

Cincy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

I was just admiring the contrast of the case with the dial and band at work and thought you might enjoy it too. Happy Thanksgiving week!


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


> and thought you might enjoy it too.


You were right!


----------



## Atone

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this year's goal!


----------



## wkw

Atone said:


> this year's goal!


Cool. Go for it!

This one is comfortable to wear due to the reasonable thickness and it sits on my 7" wrist well.

Happy shopping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden

Purple and Blue. Really enjoying this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Not sure if this qualifies as high end considering the beautiful watches posted before mine. Have a good day though 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Lwenglin

Relo60 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as high end considering the beautiful watches posted before mine. Have a good day though 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15572719


Best looking JLC that I have ever seen. Hands down.


----------



## Relo60

Lwenglin said:


> Best looking JLC that I have ever seen. Hands down.


Thank you sir🙏🏼


----------



## beckcommar

Just picked this up with the intention of making it my daily wear for most activities aside from dressy events. Vacheron 49150 Overseas Chrono, steel and titanium. So far pretty into it. Not sure why we don't see more Ti/steel two tone. Very sporty, seen here out for a hike. Only gripe is legibility on the chrono hands isn't great as they can blend into the dial. But generally a pretty wonderful object.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

World's thinnest automatic chronograph plus GMT!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Relo60 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as high end considering the beautiful watches posted before mine. Have a good day though
> 
> View attachment 15572719


That's beautiful! Amazing blue. I was looking at that one myself but it was a little large on my wrist. I went with the 39mm MCD Sector Dial. I've only posted my ALS here so far but I'll join you in solidarity with my JLC :


----------



## Relo60

kiwi71 said:


> That's beautiful! Amazing blue. I was looking at that one myself but it was a little large on my wrist. I went with the 39mm MCD Sector Dial. I've only posted my ALS here so far but I'll join you in solidarity with my JLC :


Thanks Kiwi. I also considered your JLC sector dial, but the blue Polaris won me over. Great watch??. Cheers?


----------



## Cincy2

I love this thread. My Zeitwerk Date.


----------



## Cincy2

One of the things I love about this hobby is that you can find mint condition, unworn watches that are 10-15 years old that still have visual and technical appeal yet cost just a small fraction of their original MSRP. Case in point: This 200 meter water resistant beauty from deBethune. It has the deBethune edge but not so much it's off-putting to a traditional guy like me. It's 48mm wide but not that large lug to lug. Very detailed case, self winding, and great color combinations. Christmas for me came early.. Full review with wrist shots in a week or so. Several other examples in RG and Titanium are available if this peaks your interest.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## rapide66

Here's my one week old Sector Dial Master Control Date.


----------



## Relo60

New to me. My second to the last watch for 2020 GP Laureato 38mm.....I hope..🤔. Cheers😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ar7iste

Relo60 said:


> New to me. My second to the last watch for 2020 GP Laureato 38mm.....I hope..?. Cheers??????
> 
> View attachment 15579114


That dial ! So shiny, it's quite something. Please do not hesitate to post more pictures in different lighting conditions whenever you feel like it.
Congrats on the early Christmas present!


----------



## mnf67

Blancpain 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

ar7iste said:


> That dial ! So shiny, it's quite something. Please do not hesitate to post more pictures in different lighting conditions whenever you feel like it.
> Congrats on the early Christmas present!


Thank you ar7iste. Loved it ever since I tried one on on an SS bracelet (which was also excellent) earlier in the year. Glad myself I got one from my watch bucket list? ??.

The second photo which has red hour and minute hand is just a reflection from a red Christmas ball from our tree.


----------



## Relo60

mnf67 said:


> Blancpain 7002 today:
> View attachment 15579287
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty??


----------



## dbostedo

High end? Maybe, maybe not... but I think it qualifies...


----------



## BT1985

Bathyscaphe with the new issue of Lettres Du Brassus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb.watching

Sticking with movement shots for now, here's another fine rear end !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaah

dbostedo said:


> High end? Maybe, maybe not... but I think it qualifies...
> 
> View attachment 15579923


I do too, that's stunning. Is the second hand optional?


----------



## dbostedo

Aaah said:


> I do too, that's stunning. Is the second hand optional?


There is no second hand option that I'm aware of. It's actually the only watch I own that doesn't have a running second hand.


----------



## Aaah

dbostedo said:


> There is no second hand option that I'm aware of. It's actually the only watch I own that doesn't have a running second hand.


 Maybe a different reference? 118537.


----------



## ar7iste

Aaah said:


> Maybe a different reference? 118537.
> 
> View attachment 15580443


That's actually a second time zone hand. No running seconds as far as I am aware.
But the running discs when you activate the chronograph are cool!


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


> That's actually a second time zone hand. No running seconds as far as I am aware.
> But the running discs when you activate the chronograph are cool!


Correct... In my pic, the second time zone hand is hidden under the main hour hand, which I really like. There is a day night indicator for that hand at the 9 o'clock position. And the date is tied to the main hour hand, which is a quick set ("traveler's GMT" style) hand. There is no quickset on the date.


----------



## Aaah

dbostedo said:


> Correct... In my pic, the second time zone hand is hidden under the main hour hand, which I really like. There is a day night indicator for that hand at the 9 o'clock position. And the date is tied to the main hour hand, which is a quick set ("traveler's GMT" style) hand. There is no quickset on the date.


Aaah, he said to himself. Thanks both, that is very cool. I'm not a fan of GMT watches where the extra hour hand is overly prominent, but hiding it when not in use takes that idea to another level.


----------



## dbostedo

Aaah said:


> Aaah, he said to himself. Thanks both, that is very cool. I'm not a fan of GMT watches where the extra hour hand is overly prominent, but hiding it when not in use takes that idea to another level.


It's more properly a "dual-time" watch, since GMT usually refers to a watch with a 24 hour hand. Being dual-time is what lets it hide the extra hand. There have been several Montblanc's like that over the years, and other companies too - Moser, PP, and JLC I think that have had the same ability to hide the second hour hand.


----------



## AnonPi

dbostedo said:


> It's more properly a "dual-time" watch, since GMT usually refers to a watch with a 24 hour hand. Being dual-time is what lets it hide the extra hand. There have been several Montblanc's like that over the years, and other companies too - Moser, PP, and JLC I think that have had the same ability to hide the second hour hand.


The ALS Saxonia Dual Time is like that as well.


----------



## Cincy2

This is a Ressence Type3B. My collection has been very traditional until this. I guess the oil filled crown attracted me the most. I was a Naval Officer and remember all our compass repeaters were oil filled to enhance clarity. They achieved the desired effect and so does Ressence. I'm going to have to break down and read the user manual to wind it and adjust time. The back is not exactly intuitive. The band is very plain for a watch at this price point. Small quibble. All else is as advertised. Innovative, fascinating to observe. This is my "walk on the wild side".

CIncy


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon

Cincy2 said:


> This is a Ressence Type3B. My collection has been very traditional until this. I guess the oil filled crown attracted me the most. I was a Naval Officer and remember all our compass repeaters were oil filled to enhance clarity. They achieved the desired effect and so does Ressence. I'm going to have to break down and read the user manual to wind it and adjust time. The back is not exactly intuitive. The band is very plain for a watch at this price point. Small quibble. All else is as advertised. Innovative, fascinating to observe. This is my "walk on the wild side".
> 
> CIncy
> View attachment 15582286
> View attachment 15582287


Very Unique Watch


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE this. That is a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still sticking with the 3 watch thing?


----------



## Zhanming057

Cincy2 said:


> This is a Ressence Type3B. My collection has been very traditional until this. I guess the oil filled crown attracted me the most. I was a Naval Officer and remember all our compass repeaters were oil filled to enhance clarity. They achieved the desired effect and so does Ressence. I'm going to have to break down and read the user manual to wind it and adjust time. The back is not exactly intuitive. The band is very plain for a watch at this price point. Small quibble. All else is as advertised. Innovative, fascinating to observe. This is my "walk on the wild side".
> 
> CIncy


Very nice purchase. Here's mine


----------



## heuerolexomega

usmc_k9_vet said:


> LOVE this. That is a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the watch it's definitely an outlier of the patek designs 


dbostedo said:


> Still sticking with the 3 watch thing?


More like 4-5 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

heuerolexomega said:


> More like 4-5


OK - I see three brands in your signature.... which brands do you have two of?


----------



## LuckyTime35

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Dang I love this watch...I was drooling over this photo from their website just this evening


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Wednesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jb.watching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

So honored to have this watch and to have spent time with Jonathan Ward yesterday. Such a cool experience.


----------



## dbostedo

JD Day!


----------



## AnonPi

I was looking at the JD watches on their website the other day and I noticed one that had previously escaped my attention and made me think, "What the h___ is this?!"










It's interesting how one develops expectations of what watches from certain (most? all?) brands "ought" to look like.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

The Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT three-hander.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Cincy2 said:


> Here is another off the beaten path design that interests me. The center tourbillon is very unusual as they are normally located at 6 or 12 o'clock. To facilitate this feature the time dials had to be redesigned. The hour indicator at 12 jumps between hours using a 24 hour scale. As the diamond index approaches the end of its 60 minugte travel, the second one rotates 90 degrees and starts over at the beginning of the minute scale. Clever design expertly executed.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15547290


Echoes of Daniel Roth, which Bvlgari purchased back in the day.


----------



## mnf67

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT three-hander.
> View attachment 15593018
> View attachment 15593038
> View attachment 15593046
> View attachment 15593048


That's a really nice watch. Do you have to order it specifically from PF or are they for sale generally?


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

mnf67 said:


> That's a really nice watch. Do you have to order it specifically from PF or are they for sale generally?


Thank you, Sir. The credit belongs to PF. All I did was buy it.

You can order any of the new Tonda GT line from the PF website. You'll be asked to select your local authorised sales point along the way. You can then ask for the watch to be delivered directly to you, or to the sales point for pick-up. Or, you can just go to a sales point directly and order one. PF will send it to them for you to collect. This could be the cheaper of the two approaches. I ordered from my sales point and enjoyed a generous discount, I guess because of prior purchases.

From what I've heard from both CEO Davide Traxler and my area sales point, PF takes this approach to prevent leakage onto the grey market (even so, one or two have already popped up on Chrono24). PF turns out about 6,000 in a normal year. It's made 25 of the posher GTs in gold, and 250 of the standard ones like the one pictured above. So it's unlikely we'll see them lying around in showrooms both because of production numbers and because of PF's approach to distribution.


----------



## mnf67

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Thank you, Sir. The credit belongs to PF. All I did was buy it.
> 
> You can order any of the new Tonda GT line from the PF website. You'll be asked to select your local authorised sales point along the way. You can then ask for the watch to be delivered directly to you, or to the sales point for pick-up. Or, you can just go to a sales point directly and order one. PF will send it to them for you to collect. This could be the cheaper of the two approaches. I ordered from my sales point and enjoyed a generous discount, I guess because of prior purchases.
> 
> From what I've heard from both CEO Davide Traxler and my area sales point, PF takes this approach to prevent leakage onto the grey market (even so, one or two have already popped up on Chrono24). PF turns out about 6,000 in a normal year. It's made 25 of the posher GTs in gold, and 250 of the standard ones like the one pictured above. So it's unlikely we'll see them lying around in showrooms both because of production numbers and because of PF's approach to distribution.


Seriously thinking about one- mulling over along with the Czapek Antarctique and the (maybe soon to be) Moser Streamliner 3 hander with a blue or grey dial, These seem like the 3 most interesting and tempting high end sports watches going right now.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

mnf67 said:


> Seriously thinking about one- mulling over along with the Czapek Antarctique and the (maybe soon to be) Moser Streamliner 3 hander with a blue or grey dial, These seem like the 3 most interesting and tempting high end sports watches going right now.


I couldn't agree more. These same three watches occupied my mind for several months this year.

I've just commented on the Antarctique to the same effect. All three are zingers and I love how the three brands work.


----------



## MHe225

jb.watching said:


> Sticking with movement shots for now, here's another fine rear end !


I can get behind that (pun intended) - wearing this, not sure everyone would label this one as high-end, but it is in my book. Movement -funny, because this relates only to the non moving parts- is rose-gold plated.


----------



## Cincy2

Underrated brand. A very balanced layout with lots to see and enjoy.

Cincy


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser Endeavor perpetual calendar.
Happy Sunday.


----------



## Cincy2

Awe inspiring horological masterpiece.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT three-hander.
> View attachment 15593038


Love that coin edge bezel, two track seconds dial and big date! Wish it were only 40 mm, though.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

olske59 said:


> Love that coin edge bezel, two track seconds dial and big date! Wish it were only 40 mm, though.


I like all three features: the coin edge from the Toric, and the two track seconds and big date from the Chronor. The bracelet is beautiful too; "liquidy" is how I'd describe it.

While it's a biggish dial, the bracelet begins where it ends so the contours flow seamlessly. If it was a 42mm case with, say, a 20-22mm lug width, the visual effect would be different.

Of course there's no way to know for oneself without trying it on...


----------



## Cincy2

I think Ulysse Nardin is a fascinating brand. They have a Jekyll and Hyde personality. One one hand, they design very traditional, shipboard chronometer inspired timepieces. On the other hand, they throw caution to the wind and create outrageous designs that are very polarizing. The example below intrigued me because of the unique features. When the Freak (aptly named) was released, it was one of the first watches to use silicon for the escape wheels and the balance spring. This version (the cruiser) has two balance wheels which can be seen very clearly from the face. The running wheels and the balance rotate with the minute hand in a very unique carousel. There is no crown. A little tab at 6:00 flips up and the crown rotates the minute hand to the correct time. It is a little bit of a beast to wind. The mainspring that facilitates an eight day power reserve is wound by turning the bezel on the rear of the case. I use a small rubber ball to rotate it thereby saving my fingers from undue stress. The mainspring is visible through little windows in the case back. While there is no power reserve indicator on the dial, you can get a very good idea on how much reserve is left my viewing how tightly the spring is wound.

The case size is large but the stubby lugs make it a comfortable watch to wear. Most of my collection is very old school but sometimes its fun to take a walk on the wild side. I currently own two UN's. This one and a Blast. Both very edgy and both have great finishes and solid watchmaking tech. Well done UN.

Cincy


----------



## ar7iste

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15613280


Cincy, what a fantastic watch! Another casual flex from you, and another great piece. The UN Freak has to be one of the most compelling horological grail of the last 20 years. They all have something exquisite about them (I am a big fan of the cruiser, the vision and the Next). I missed out once on an opportunity of a lifetime to get a black freakout for an incredible price and I am still butthurt about it.

Do you mind posting some pictures of your Blast? I believe it is a very recent models and have never seen one in the metal.


----------



## Cincy2

ar7iste said:


> Do you mind posting some pictures of your Blast? I believe it is a very recent models and have never seen one in the metal.


Here you go. This color / metal combination is the best. The hour and minute hands don't get lost in the skeletonized background.


----------



## AnonPi

Cincy2 said:


> Here you go. This color / metal combination is the best. The hour and minute hands don't get lost in the skeletonized background.
> 
> View attachment 15613654


Uhm, where's the hour hand?

I'm hoping that's it peeking out from behind the minute hand, otherwise it's very lost.


----------



## Cincy2

AnonPi said:


> Uhm, where's the hour hand?
> 
> I'm hoping that's it peeking out from behind the minute hand, otherwise it's very lost.


 Yes. Bad timing for the picture. Precisely at 0948.


----------



## WiZARD7

Check the finishing of the underside of the hand 
H. Moser & Cie - Pioneer centre second


----------



## Brey17

New strap day. Combat Strap canvas. Have a Churchill brown strap coming soon. I love the way this watch dresses up and down.


----------



## jb.watching

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15613280
> View attachment 15613281


An absolute beast. For me it's as impressive today as when it was introduced. And everyone should consider what watches looked like when this one came to market in 2001.

I would love to own one at some point.


----------



## kritameth

WiZARD7 said:


> Check the finishing of the underside of the hand
> H. Moser & Cie - Pioneer centre second
> View attachment 15614111


Wow, that's exquisite!


----------



## heuerolexomega

dbostedo said:


> OK - I see three brands in your signature.... which brands do you have two of?


Brands that I currently own:

Patek Phillipe 
Audemars Piguet 
Rolex 
Panerai
Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Zhanming057

ar7iste said:


> Merry Christmas!


That looks like it ate a Hublot!

Jokes aside, Linde Werdlin is fun, and merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## ar7iste

Zhanming057 said:


> That looks like it ate a Hublot!
> 
> Jokes aside, Linde Werdlin is fun, and merry Christmas to you too.


Thanks, that's all I've got to show for this Christmas while something big is underway... I can't wait to share it with you guys when it's ready.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## brandonskinner

Habring to close out the year









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Hello everyone. I thought I'd park this here: the *2018 L.U. Chopard Time Traveller One *in steel.

This is a 42mm watch. The clarity, spacing and use of colour on the dial is so artful that it doesn't feel that size at all. Or rather it does and you appreciate how the dial has been fully utilised. Sitting next to some of my other watches in this range, the sharpness of definition stands out. Everything is crystal clear, somewhat let down by my less-than-excellent photographs. The movement is the L.U.C 01.05-L. It has 39 jewels and 60 hours of power reserve.

For a brand that is generally known for producing fine jewellery, its men's watches are quite masculine affairs and this one is no exception.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Aquanaut 5176A. Less than a week old. A newborn to celebrate my own newborn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

MrBlahBlah said:


> Aquanaut 5176A. Less than a week old. A newborn to celebrate my own newborn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats... on both!


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Hello everyone. I thought I'd park this here: the *2018 L.U. Chopard Time Traveller One *in steel.
> 
> This is a 42mm watch. The clarity, spacing and use of colour on the dial is so artful that it doesn't feel that size at all. Or rather it does and you appreciate how the dial has been fully utilised. Sitting next to some of my other watches in this range, the sharpness of definition stands out. Everything is crystal clear, somewhat let down by my less-than-excellent photographs. The movement is the L.U.C 01.05-L. It has 39 jewels and 60 hours of power reserve.
> 
> For a brand that is generally known for producing fine jewellery, its men's watches are quite masculine affairs and this one is no exception.


Very nice, it's the best world timer I've seen and I've been looking at this one for a while.

How would you compare the movement finishing on this to other brands? Or within the LUC line?


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> Very nice, it's the best world timer I've seen and I've been looking at this one for a while.
> 
> How would you compare the movement finishing on this to other brands? Or within the LUC line?


This and Seiko's world time watches from the 1970s 

It's a beautifully conceived and proportioned Art Deco watch. It's all dial, has a thin polished bezel that frames it nicely, then brushed sides, muted lugs and a matt black strap chosen again to keep one's focus on the crystal clear dial. The lining of the strap is burgundy alligator and as supple as can be out of the box.

I'm not an expert on movements or their finishing but I do know that Chopard started the LUC line in the mid 1990s as a way to return to its beginnings as a maker of movements. Michel Parmigiani worked on that first project for two years.

That said, the beveling and anglage is as good as anything you'll find at these prices. Really. What's more, Chopard will only make 3,500-5,000 LUC watches in a normal year because its focus is on quality. Like Parmigiani Fleurier they don't make a hue and cry about these watches since they're not trying to shift large volumes. What you end up with is a high quality watch that could sell for much more if it had the marketing to go with it. I'm rather glad that's not the case.


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This and Seiko's world time watches from the 1970s
> 
> It's a beautifully conceived and proportioned Art Deco watch. It's all dial, has a thin polished bezel that frames it nicely, then brushed sides, muted lugs and a matt black strap chosen again to keep one's focus on the crystal clear dial. The lining of the strap is burgundy alligator and as supple as can be out of the box.
> 
> I'm not an expert on movements or their finishing but I do know that Chopard started the LUC line in the mid 1990s as a way to return to its beginnings as a maker of movements. Michel Parmigiani worked on that first project for two years.
> 
> That said, the beveling and anglage is as good as anything you'll find at these prices. Really. What's more, Chopard will only make 3,500-5,000 LUC watches in a normal year because its focus is on quality. Like Parmigiani Fleurier they don't make a hue and cry about these watches since they're not trying to shift large volumes. What you end up with is a high quality watch that could sell for much more if it had the marketing to go with it. I'm rather glad that's not the case.


Thanks for your thoughts, looking forward to seeing one in person. Only thing holding me back is certain preferences for different cities but that seems inevitable for any world timer.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, looking forward to seeing one in person. Only thing holding me back is certain preferences for different cities but that seems inevitable for any world timer.


The number of cities, their spelling and time zones change from time to time. Some brands also release special editions replacing individual cities.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## jah




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Octo Finissimo GMT Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

heuerolexomega said:


>


this puts a HUGE smile on my face ? .


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Tony A.H said:


> this puts a HUGE smile on my face  .


Which size do you have?

Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

MrBlahBlah said:


> Which size do you have?
> 
> Looks awesome!


i WISH i had one. the watch belongs to: *heuerolexomega* ..and my reply was a quote to him .


----------



## dbostedo

Montblanc today...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Rolex YachtMaster 116655

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Not a real fan of Hublot until I saw this. Reeks of Testosterone  The bezel surface and the numeral ring are leather.

Cincy


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Probably not high-end, but I would consider it high-end adjacent.


----------



## dbostedo

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Probably not high-end, but I would consider it high-end adjacent.


 I'd call it high end!


----------



## Relo60

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Probably not high-end, but I would consider it high-end adjacent.


That's high end in my book??


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Probably not high-end, but I would consider it high-end adjacent.


Is this a Senator Observer? Outstanding watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Been wearing this one quite a bit lately...


----------



## mikkolopez

This would be my most loved dress watch lately. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👍🏼.


----------



## WTSP

I've been doing a little strap swapping with my Bernhard Lederer Universe Planet Paris. The purple part of the strap has a slightly different colour than the dial. I'm also using two different sets of screw pins, wider at the bottom that the top.










I like how the colour contrast with strap keepers. Had to reverse the strap to get it that way.


----------



## kiwi71

WTSP said:


> I've been doing a little strap swapping with my Bernhard Lederer Universe Planet Paris. The purple part of the strap has a slightly different colour than the dial. I'm also using two different sets of screw pins, wider at the bottom that the top.
> 
> View attachment 15655473
> 
> 
> I like how the colour contrast with strap keepers. Had to reverse the strap to get it that way.
> 
> View attachment 15655474


Beautiful watch but can you please tell me what time is displayed there? My guess would be 9:25-ish but


----------



## Armand68




----------



## WTSP

kiwi71 said:


> Beautiful watch but can you please tell me what time is displayed there? My guess would be 9:25-ish but


That's exactly correct! The hour is pretty clear as the blue sapphire aligns with the markers on the inner bezel in a conventional way. It's true that setting and reading the time on the minutes subdial is an imprecise exercise made even worse than the Movado Museum or other marker-less timepieces by its small size. However, setting it on the hour makes things easier. Really the design is made to make time a somewhat nebulous concept. As Bernhard Lederer has said in interviews:

"[...]I don't like watches and clocks in the traditional sense. I feel that chronographs, for example, tell you that you have wasted your time. The hands are like knives on a cake, they cut out a piece of time and then take it away. [...]
Time is something emotional, it is something to be enjoyed and not destroyed by hands fighting to show something or other. [...]
Today, time is everywhere we look, it's on computer screens, mobile telephones, dashboards in our cars, so it's no longer imperative to carry a watch to know the exact time. All the current lust for the precise time has destroyed the emotional aspects of time itself,[...]"
Out of the blue &#8230; came blu

It's pretty abstract language, so take it for what it's worth. I love chronographs, my favorites being based on the El Primero. However, I do feel that Lederer's artistic vision is genuine and translates well into his timepieces, which is more than can be said for many conceptual art watches.


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## jah

5227R


----------



## Relo60

Just in, Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda Qualite Fleurier👍🏼✌🏼


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaiderB21

Moser Venturer XL Vantablack


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Another Montblanc day...


----------



## adk225




----------



## Flobalob

_ I recently got this gold watch from Russia, it's a beauty in every way. I'm so pleased with it that I have ordered another gold watch from the same source, but believe it or not it's even better, it has a tank on it !_


----------



## Flobalob




----------



## adk225

Still playing around with a new Macro lens


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

adk225 said:


> Still playing around with a new Macro lens
> View attachment 15670137
> 
> View attachment 15670147


Absolutely love this watch and your photos are amazing! I really want to try one of these on to see if it is too small for me, or if it will work well. The case diameter is smaller than I normally prefer, but the aggressive lugs seem to potentially make up for it. I also think you've got the best dial and indices color combo of this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Absolutely love this watch and your photos are amazing! I really want to try one of these on to see if it is too small for me, or if it will work well. The case diameter is smaller than I normally prefer, but the aggressive lugs seem to potentially make up for it. I also think you've got the best dial and indices color combo of this model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! My wrist is on the smaller side (~6.75" round) and the size works well for me, even though I generally like larger watches.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Maiden

Enjoying my Laureato Today


----------



## Relo60

My pizza watch😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dbostedo

Relo60 said:


> My pizza watch😄👍🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15675723
> View attachment 15675724


You included the back! A perfect eye-candy-thread post!


----------



## Relo60

dbostedo said:


> You included the back! A perfect eye-candy-thread post!


Thanks??


----------



## Cincy2

Just got this back perpetual calendar back after a major service. The dials from this company are always stunning. It's a great formal watch even with the OEM rubber strap (which is very comfortable). It also has a generous eight day power reserve.


----------



## kritameth

Cincy2 said:


> Just got this back perpetual calendar back after a major service. The dials from this company are always stunning. It's a great formal watch even with the OEM rubber strap (which is very comfortable). It also has a generous eight day power reserve.
> 
> View attachment 15678198


Just drop dead gorgeous. And that must have been a pretty penny. 😅


----------



## Relo60

Cincy2 said:


> Just got this back perpetual calendar back after a major service. The dials from this company are always stunning. It's a great formal watch even with the OEM rubber strap (which is very comfortable). It also has a generous eight day power reserve.
> 
> View attachment 15678198


That's a beauty. Unique rubber straps that look more like leather????


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifestyle.Timepieces




----------



## Lifestyle.Timepieces

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice piece!


----------



## Lifestyle.Timepieces

Relo60 said:


> My pizza watch😄👍🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15675723
> View attachment 15675724


Love it! and I love pizza


----------



## KrisL

Cincy2 said:


> Just got this back perpetual calendar back after a major service. The dials from this company are always stunning. It's a great formal watch even with the OEM rubber strap (which is very comfortable). It also has a generous eight day power reserve.
> 
> View attachment 15678198


How much was your service? I've just sent in mine and waiting for the quote now. Would be good to see a figure I can compare mine to


----------



## Cincy2

KrisL said:


> How much was your service? I've just sent in mine and waiting for the quote now. Would be good to see a figure I can compare mine to


It came to $2000 which included a complete tear down and rebuild, new hour / minute hands, a few miscellaneous internal parts plus a lot of shipping costs to and from.

Cincy


----------



## KrisL

Cincy2 said:


> It came to $2000 which included a complete tear down and rebuild, new hour / minute hands, a few miscellaneous internal parts plus a lot of shipping costs to and from.
> 
> Cincy


That doesn't sound so bad. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## BT1985

Lifestyle.Timepieces said:


> nice piece!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68

Blancpain Villeret


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## Maiden

adk225 said:


> Still playing around with a new Macro lens
> View attachment 15670137
> 
> View attachment 15670147


Hi what is the exact model reference on this one?


----------



## adk225

Maiden said:


> Hi what is the exact model reference on this one?


5817ST/12/5V8





Marine 5817 | Breguet


Marine wristwatch. Self-winding movement with large date and centre seconds hand. Balance spring in silicon. Sapphire caseback. Screw-locked crown. Water-resistant to 10 bar (100m). Diameter: 39mm. Available in steel with black rhodium or silvered gold dial, hand-engraved on a rose engine, on...




www.breguet.com


----------



## kritameth

High-end snow storm.


----------



## NardinNut

I'm absolutely in love with this one. It's one of my all time favorite watches I've owned. Now just need to get the bracelet for it.


----------



## Azizu

alfasud68 said:


> Blancpain Villeret
> View attachment 15689046


Such a beautiful watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## jah




----------



## bwatched




----------



## Actium




----------



## mnf67

Blancpain 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59

KrisL said:


> That doesn't sound so bad. I'd be happy with that.


Ouch! I thought my routine GO perpetual service was hefty at $1200 but that is painful.


----------



## middlegear




----------



## Relo60

This for Valentine's ??❤. Have a great Sunday ??✌????


----------



## Sam K

Becoming my regular watch.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## andsan




----------



## wkw

P

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sproberman




----------



## Heljestrand

Possibly on the edge of "high end" but my highest so far. Jaeger Lecoultre Master Ultra Thin in Rose Gold on OEM Brown large scale Alligator.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sieglo

Here's mine - new acquisition:


----------



## andsan




----------



## Armand68

´


----------



## RotorNoise




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Reeser1




----------



## Berty234




----------



## Heljestrand

Wearing daily since I acquired it. Not treating it too precious and simply enjoying it.


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## mykii

Please excuse the steering wheel shot, I had 3hrs waiting in the car this morning and this is the first pic I've taken of my new baby outside 🥰


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisL




----------



## mnf67

Blancpain 7002 today:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

This is a very special watch from Cristophe Claret - the Maestoso. It houses a detente escapement like the ones used in Naval Chronometers. These offer extreme precision at the expense of being difficult to implement in a wrist watch due to their susceptibility to shock damage. Only two makers I am aware of (Claret and Urban Jorgensen) have managed to engineer a solution suitable for use in watches. Unlike CC's other watches which lean in the direction of novelties, this piece is a statement that they are serious horologists. The other feature I find interesting is the hair spring. Rather than the typical flat spring the Claret spring is cylindrical and rises above the balance. Overall, this is a collector's piece of great importance (if you are a nerd like me)

Cincy


----------



## Heljestrand

Unique fragrance


----------



## kritameth




----------



## mnf67

Cincy2 said:


> This is a very special watch from Cristophe Claret - the Maestoso. It houses a detente escapement like the ones used in Naval Chronometers. These offer extreme precision at the expense of being difficult to implement in a wrist watch due to their susceptibility to shock damage. Only two makers I am aware of (Claret and Urban Jorgensen) have managed to engineer a solution suitable for use in watches. Unlike CC's other watches which lean in the direction of novelties, this piece is a statement that they are serious horologists. The other feature I find interesting is the hair spring. Rather than the typical flat spring the Claret spring is cylindrical and rises above the balance. Overall, this is a collector's piece of great importance (if you are a nerd like me)
> 
> Cincy


I'm not sure I'm convinced by the watch as a whole, but the movement architecture is fantastic.


----------



## sieglo

Instead of a Royal Oak....


----------



## datbme150

sieglo said:


> Instead of a Royal Oak....
> 
> View attachment 15776809


Which ref


----------



## Actium




----------



## Mediocre

Actium said:


> View attachment 15777073


Desperado worthy piece


----------



## Actium

Mediocre said:


> Desperado worthy piece


I'm trying so hard to make "Dress Watch Desperado" a Thing lol


----------



## Mediocre

Actium said:


> I'm trying so hard to make "Dress Watch Desperado" a Thing lol


In a time where dive watches dominate, I love it!


----------



## whineboy

Actium said:


> View attachment 15777073


Glorious. I'd wear that one backwards.


----------



## sieglo

datbme150 said:


> Which ref


Jules Audemars Gstaad Classic Limited Edition in titanium, ref. 26558TI.OO.D080VE.01. I think they made 200 of them.


----------



## Actium

whineboy said:


> Glorious. I'd wear that one backwards.


I did struggle a bit with whether to get the enamel or guilloche dial of the 7147. The fact that the caseback featured guilloche on the rotor helped make that decision, since I was getting both traditional techniques in one watch.


----------



## top-quark

Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Day Date 70s. You have to breathe in before saying that all in one go.


----------



## ar7iste

Hi, as a big fan of Chronoswiss timepieces, I have always been intrigued by their Quarter repeaters. Today I stumbled upon this picture, but I cannot find the exact reference with this dial and numeral color. Does anyone know if it is a real watch?
Anyway, it's an absolute eye candy so it fits this thread.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

top-quark said:


> Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Day Date 70s. You have to breathe in before saying that all in one go.
> View attachment 15779625


Really cool! Thanks for sharing. I imagine it's enjoyable to look down at that one every time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

ar7iste said:


> Hi, as a big fan of Chronoswiss timepieces, I have always been intrigued by their Quarter repeaters. Today I stumbled upon this picture, but I cannot find the exact reference with this dial and numeral color. Does anyone know if it is a real watch?
> Anyway, it's an absolute eye candy so it fits this thread.
> 
> View attachment 15780427


Well, answering my own question, Chronoswiss told me they exist with Black, Green, Red and Blue dials too, and from the pictures they sent me the numerals match the color of the case (silver for SS, gold for RG case). If anyone is interested...


----------



## Mediocre

ar7iste said:


> Well, answering my own question, Chronoswiss told me they exist with Black, Green, Red and Blue dials too, and from the pictures they sent me the numerals match the color of the case (silver for SS, gold for RG case). If anyone is interested...
> 
> View attachment 15781396
> 
> View attachment 15781398


Interesting, thanks for an informative (and visual) follow up. That blue/silver intrigues me!


----------



## MHe225

Not all will agree, but high-end in my book:


----------



## datbme150

This dial...

Hard to get the lighting to show the details. But truly stunning.


----------



## Ghost410

Im beginning to appreciate Zenith more and more. Simply beautiful


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Playing with the 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

Combo into the high-end category


----------



## mykii

datbme150 said:


> Combo into the high-end category


That is such a cool combo. Kudos to you!


----------



## DGI82

MrBlahBlah said:


> Playing with the
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winner Winner!!!


----------



## jb.watching

The simple one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXPam

I think this qualifies as "high end". 
Favre Leuba.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bovet_collector




----------



## middlegear

jb.watching said:


> The simple one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It almost physically pained me to hit the "like" button, because I want that black Richard Lange so badly. It's perfect ... and I have to say it looks great on your wrist. Bravo to you! What a watch.


----------



## dbostedo

TXPam said:


> I think this qualifies as "high end".


For the purposes and definitions of high-end for this forum, it definitely does not qualify.

I like it though! Especially that they got the date vertical and didn't cheap out on a typical date wheel designed to show at the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jb.watching

middlegear said:


> It almost physically pained me to hit the "like" button, because I want that black Richard Lange so badly. It's perfect ... and I have to say it looks great on your wrist. Bravo to you! What a watch.


Thank you ! It's a little bigger than what I would ideally want but it's smaller than my previous Lange so I'm trending the right way. It just about works I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## IllCommunication

jb.watching said:


> The simple one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats flat out beautiful. What is the lug to lug on that bad boy?!


----------



## jb.watching

IllCommunication said:


> Thats flat out beautiful. What is the lug to lug on that bad boy?!


49.6mm I believe, I did not measure it. 40.5mm diameter and 10.7mm thick.


----------



## sieglo

jb.watching said:


> The simple one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an incredible watch. The subtlety of it is fantastic. It reminds me of my E63 wagon. Cops never suspect that it will do 0-60 in 3.2 seconds.


----------



## jb.watching

sieglo said:


> That's an incredible watch. The subtlety of it is fantastic. It reminds me of my E63 wagon. Cops never suspect that it will do 0-60 in 3.2 seconds.


That's a really good analogy. It's a wolf in sheep's clothing for sure, which is a huge part of the appeal (both for the watch and the MB Wagon). With all the negative attention around certain brands and specific watches something like this becomes even more appealing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcgr33n

My 39mm 3 watches collection. I consider 39mm is the one of best sizes to fit my wrist. Fits just right. BB58 on a rubber B strap as a beater, Lange 1815up/down for my suit days, and the Jumbo for the weekend. Pretty much suitable for any occasions.


----------



## TomTheTank1234

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 15813775
> 
> 
> My 39mm 3 watches collection. I consider 39mm is the one of best sizes to fit my wrist. Fits just right. BB58 on a rubber B strap as a beater, Lange 1815up/down for my suit days, and the Jumbo for the weekend. Pretty much suitable for any occasions.


Grrr... That is my dream/perfect collection (although I can't get away with the Jumbo due to wrist size so shooting for the 37mm 15450)!!!


----------



## mykii

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 15813775
> 
> 
> My 39mm 3 watches collection. I consider 39mm is the one of best sizes to fit my wrist. Fits just right. BB58 on a rubber B strap as a beater, Lange 1815up/down for my suit days, and the Jumbo for the weekend. Pretty much suitable for any occasions.


This is a very classy collection - 3 watches to boot (3-4 is the perfect size, IMO). I love small collections.

I'm trying to channel you - I have a 38mm AP ROC + Rolex Hulk (daily RN) and would love to add a Journe, Breguet, Patek, or ALS as a dress watch one day.


----------



## Bovet_collector

The Trilogy


----------



## Relo60

Giving wrist time for PF QF. A 39mm but looks more like a 40mm.

Have a great spring weekend 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mebiuspower

Couldn't stop looking at the dial...


----------



## MrBlahBlah

mebiuspower said:


> Couldn't stop looking at the dial...
> 
> View attachment 15818834


I love this thing. The sparkles!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

So happy to finally be in short sleeves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## GrouchoM

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 15819212


Nice photo!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## NardinNut

datbme150 said:


> Combo into the high-end category


That's a fun trio! Which is your favorite of the three?


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## datbme150

NardinNut said:


> That's a fun trio! Which is your favorite of the three?


The zenith is the one that I just stare at when wearing


----------



## NardinNut

datbme150 said:


> The zenith is the one that I just stare at when wearing


That's what I was hoping to hear. Been considering the Defy 21 Carbon.


----------



## Johann23

I'll add my platinum Golden Ellipse, one of my favorite watches. If you ever get a chance to wear one, you'll see that case shape is really perfect. Just something about these in person.


----------



## jb.watching

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 15813775
> 
> 
> My 39mm 3 watches collection. I consider 39mm is the one of best sizes to fit my wrist. Fits just right. BB58 on a rubber B strap as a beater, Lange 1815up/down for my suit days, and the Jumbo for the weekend. Pretty much suitable for any occasions.


A dream collection. And practical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb.watching

Sticking with the simple theme. The beauty is all in the metal (honeygold) and the textured eggshell coloured dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

jb.watching said:


> Sticking with the simple theme. The beauty is all in the metal (honeygold) and the textured eggshell coloured dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hair cutting across that was bugging me... so I removed it. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## jb.watching

dbostedo said:


> The hair cutting across that was bugging me... so I removed it. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 15821005


That's a first for me; wrist shot hair removal.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dbostedo said:


> The hair cutting across that was bugging me... so I removed it. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 15821005


Ok that's pretty funny, because I actually blew on my phone thinking there was something on my screen. I guess maybe we are both a bit OCD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlegear

RollieMoly said:


> I'll add my platinum Golden Ellipse, one of my favorite watches. If you ever get a chance to wear one, you'll see that case shape is really perfect. Just something about these in person.


Platinum would be perfect for that watch. I borrowed a friend's gold one for a month, and it was sublime but almost too light. The heavier metal would give it a welcome felt presence, I imagine.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Pongster

RollieMoly said:


> I'll add my platinum Golden Ellipse, one of my favorite watches. If you ever get a chance to wear one, you'll see that case shape is really perfect. Just something about these in person.


Genta at his sublime best


----------



## Darkchild

Sold the AP but should replace it with a 43mm later this year.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Darkchild said:


> View attachment 15821762
> 
> 
> Sold the AP but should replace it with a 43mm later this year.


Awesome! The only level I'm on of yours is that of the watch roll lol. They make great stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bcgr33n

jb.watching said:


> A dream collection. And practical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. thank you sir! trying to slim down my collection from 8 to around 4 most practical (favorite) watches.


----------



## bcgr33n

got a new round scale alligator strap. loving it.


----------



## jb.watching

bcgr33n said:


> yes. thank you sir! trying to slim down my collection from 8 to around 4 most practical (favorite) watches.


Not an easy task. I was going to ask if you'd got to this point by reducing from a larger number.


----------



## ManhattanMD




----------



## Johann23

middlegear said:


> Platinum would be perfect for that watch. I borrowed a friend's gold one for a month, and it was sublime but almost too light. The heavier metal would give it a welcome felt presence, I imagine.


That it does. It's so thin but still has some mass. Really a perfect time only watch.


----------



## Johann23

I'll add another platinum gem of mine to this thread


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

RollieMoly said:


> I'll add another platinum gem of mine to this thread


Oh yes! That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bovet_collector

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser Endeavour perpetual


----------



## andsan




----------



## Bovet_collector

It's Friday folks, let's rock the weekend live!


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

I don't own this watch (or the car) but I find it stunning.


----------



## Mediocre

Bovet_collector said:


> It's Friday folks, let's rock the weekend live!


Your collection is impressive, and those Bovet pieces you have shared are wrist-art


----------



## kritameth

Showing some love for Terry's (of Toxic NATOs) UTE NATO.


----------



## Bovet_collector

Mediocre said:


> Your collection is impressive, and those Bovet pieces you have shared are wrist-art


Thanks Pal, glad to share with everyone.


----------



## Bovet_collector

kritameth said:


> Showing some love for Terry's (of Toxic NATOs) UTE NATO.
> View attachment 15830591


Fantastic


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Bovet_collector said:


> Fantastic


Thank you @Bovet_collector, right back at you on all the work-of-art you've shared so far! Bovet is at the very top of my list of watches I hope to see in person one day. In the meantime, keep 'em coming! 🍻🍻


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## NardinNut

@kritameth this thread needs some more BP love


----------



## JustAbe

Edit: Yup, just noticed the bracelet screw is coming out!! 😉😊


----------



## Bovet_collector

NardinNut said:


> @kritameth this thread needs some more BP love


Just love Blancpain, with the FF they really have set the benchmark in diving watches and technically are superior to Rolex IMO


----------



## Bovet_collector

Happy Sunday


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## mnf67

Blancpain 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chap




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Another VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Just landed: the quirky and woefully underrated 5517.


----------



## chap

My only piece with a mechanical alarm. It's big boned at 46mm not including the crowns!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


That blue looks amazing. The strap really lets that one speak for itself.



chap said:


> View attachment 15843770
> 
> 
> My only piece with a mechanical alarm. It's big boned at 46mm not including the crowns!


These JLC's look awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

My favorite watch at the moment. Continue to fall deeper in love with AP.


----------



## quattro98

Congratulations! Would love to see more pictures. Thinking about getting the bracelet model. I love titanium watches.



dinexus said:


> Just landed: the quirky and woefully underrated 5517.
> 
> View attachment 15843709


----------



## chap




----------



## Noalio

The dessert


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Bugra




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## piktor

Bovet_collector said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone


Amazing!


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## mnf67

BP 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio

Inward angles


----------



## dbostedo

Noalio said:


> Inward angles


And repeater hammers!!!


----------



## middlegear

mnf67 said:


> BP 7002:
> View attachment 15863952
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep posting that watch, and I'll keep liking it.


----------



## Mediocre

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15863402


Not a brand most see every day, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mnf67

middlegear said:


> Keep posting that watch, and I'll keep liking it.


Its not for every day, but I really do like it as a break from a pure sports watch. More and more, I like simplicity and "less" in the things I have.


----------



## Maiden

Laureato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Gerald Genta designed and sold many beautiful watches before he sold his brand to Bulgari. Some of his products were continued under the Bulgari name. This is a very interesting example. It has a jumping hours with retrograde minutes along with a chronometer and a retrograde date. I found a new old stock version which I jumped on. Genta's watches along with Daniel Roths are going to remain very collectible.

Cincy


----------



## mnf67

GO today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Mango topping with VCO, both are sweet


----------



## Sam K

mnf67 said:


> Its not for every day, but I really do like it as a break from a pure sports watch. More and more, I like simplicity and "less" in the things I have.


Respectfully disagree: it's DEFINITELY for every day!


----------



## highendtime.com

Bovet_collector said:


> The Trilogy


 Owning 2 of those three Pateks myself (5980 is the only one I don't have) I can say this is the near perfect trio!

Here's another of mine for this thread!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062

Conducting business at the Port of Miami and the Breguet Marine 5827 seemed to be the obvious choice from my collection.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## CanPam

FPJ


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster

RollieMoly said:


> I'll add another platinum gem of mine to this thread


Mine says hi









are you aware that there is a notion that our Pt DDs should not be considered high horology?


----------



## JustAbe

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15873548


Nice one Mr. Pong!!! Now you are talking!! 🤩😎😍 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre

Pongster said:


> Mine says hi
> View attachment 15873741
> 
> 
> are you aware that there is a notion that our Pt DDs should not be considered high horology?


The beginning of the thread descending into e-chaos LOL


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Johann23

Pongster said:


> Mine says hi
> View attachment 15873741
> 
> 
> are you aware that there is a notion that our Pt DDs should not be considered high horology?


Twinsie's!

I think this thread is just called high-end Eye candy.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## yk101




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

raja_3012 said:


>


Really like that one on the rubber!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisL

Copper Blue


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Sam K

Two Laureato, one with wrist hair please.


----------



## TomTheTank1234

New watch alert - first 'high-end' watch - very pleased to say the least!!


----------



## Cincy2

Until recently I was not aware Cartier made "oversize" watches. This beauty in WG is 47mm with a carousel tourbillon that rotates as the seconds indicator. Cartier really does have high end horological chops. Not just another pretty face. I love the multi-level dial and the large assortment of guilloche patterns throughout.

Cincy


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Until recently I was not aware Cartier made "oversize" watches. This beauty in WG is 47mm with a carousel tourbillon that rotates as the seconds indicator. Cartier really does have high end horological chops. Not just another pretty face. I love the multi-level dial and the large assortment of guilloche patterns throughout.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15875857


Very cool... I've seen tourbillons that acted as a small seconds pointer, but I've not seen one that acts as a sweep seconds pointer!

Quick video to see it in action:


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mnf67

GO navigator:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## dbostedo

Semi-high-end?  (Also, my new phone camera went super shallow with the depth-of-field... I need to figure that out.)


----------



## IllCommunication

Cincy2 said:


> Until recently I was not aware Cartier made "oversize" watches. This beauty in WG is 47mm with a carousel tourbillon that rotates as the seconds indicator. Cartier really does have high end horological chops. Not just another pretty face. I love the multi-level dial and the large assortment of guilloche patterns throughout.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15875857


WOW. Thats brilliant and gorgeous.


----------



## middlegear

KrisL said:


> Copper Blue
> View attachment 15874898


That's the best picture of that dial I've seen. Thank you.


----------



## Mediocre

dbostedo said:


> Semi-high-end?  (Also, my new phone camera went super shallow with the depth-of-field... I need to figure that out.)
> 
> View attachment 15878308


Plenty enough high end! The finish on the dial and movement are eye catching!


----------



## Pongster

RollieMoly said:


> Twinsie's!
> 
> I think this thread is just called high-end Eye candy.


agreed. Indeed, High End Eye Candy they are. Whether or not the experts consider them haute horology, it doesnt matter. 

here is mine once again


----------



## Skyjoe

Andrés said:


> This is what I´ve got:


Love the JLC - One of my favorite brands.


----------



## Skyjoe

Donut said:


> Can I try ?


Wow!


----------



## Skyjoe

Matrim604 said:


> Most of my watches are in the mid range, but this is as close as i've come to the high end.


Lovely collection, I love the Reverso, one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Skyjoe

Donut said:


> These two are just for you Amine....you keep taunting me with that Breguet...Well...I call foul :rodekaart
> 
> Why don't you try a little of your own medicine. ;-)
> I would count these two as "high end"....just arrived this week. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How's it feel now Amine ?*
> 
> Best,
> Rob


Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maiden

GP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Maiden said:


> GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll up you on this one - GP LE of 20:


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15882507


Just lovely, the CB is a special watch. FP Journe is truly a genius.

Q, how does the tantalum wear on a daily basis? have heard it can be a bit "dark".


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> Just lovely, the CB is a special watch. FP Journe is truly a genius.
> 
> Q, how does the tantalum wear on a daily basis? have heard it can be a bit "dark".


Thank you, @mykii!! Both the dial and the case change color according to the ambient light and angle. It just looks different with every position. It wears like a dream on a daily basis, I just don't want to take it off. In one word, Genius. 😊👍


----------



## dbostedo

Dressed down GO today...


----------



## JustAbe

Mrs. Justabe's contribution!!


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> Mrs. Justabe's contribution!!
> View attachment 15884656
> 
> View attachment 15884657
> 
> View attachment 15884658


That is actually a remarkably stunning female watch - the feminization is still there but it remains mature and refined. Will show this to my Mrs, she's been on the hunt for a bit and is likely to settle on a Breguet or Lange but this AP shouldn't be overlooked!


----------



## quattro98

JustAbe said:


> Mrs. Justabe's contribution!!


That's very nice! What is the diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> That is actually a remarkably stunning female watch - the feminization is still there but it remains mature and refined. Will show this to my Mrs, she's been on the hunt for a bit and is likely to settle on a Breguet or Lange but this AP shouldn't be overlooked!


Thank you @mykii, it is Ref 77240OR.ZZ.A001CR.01.


----------



## JustAbe

quattro98 said:


> That's very nice! What is the diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @quattro98, it is 33 mm.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Newest addition to the collection. Celebrating another degree completed.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## illition




----------



## quattro98

RidingDonkeys said:


> Newest addition to the collection. Celebrating another degree completed.


Congratulations! I'd like to hear more on your degree and the engraving on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 15885702


I really like that. Is that on a Blancpain rubber strap? Do you have a case back shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I really like that. Is that on a Blancpain rubber strap? Do you have a case back shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh.....I do have several BP straps for it: sailcloth, integrated rubber, and alligator....."but dis ain't one of 'em". It's a $20 Barton Silicone Elite (super comfortable in summer heat). Here's a snap of the back:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

quattro98 said:


> Congratulations! I'd like to hear more on your degree and the engraving on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just finished my MBA at Rice in Houston Texas. Their symbol is the Athenian owl you see on my watch. It was engraved and lacquer filled by JLC.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WatchEater666

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks. I just finished my MBA at Rice in Houston Texas. Their symbol is the Athenian owl you see on my watch. It was engraved and lacquer filled by JLC.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


How will anyone know you have an MBA if you didn't get EBITDADDY engraved


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> That is actually a remarkably stunning female watch - the feminization is still there but it remains mature and refined. Will show this to my Mrs, she's been on the hunt for a bit and is likely to settle on a Breguet or Lange but this AP shouldn't be overlooked!


Another option for women's real watches 😉😊


----------



## RidingDonkeys

WatchEater666 said:


> How will anyone know you have an MBA if you didn't get EBITDADDY engraved


LMAO. 

I wonder if I can get a dive watch with a bezel that says that...because we all know dive watches live in offices.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JustAbe

2 Hands with date in Extra-thin Blue!! Genius!!


----------



## quattro98

I love that VC. The cal. 1400 base is beautiful.


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> 2 Hands with date in Extra-thin Blue!! Genius!!
> View attachment 15886413


So good! What was the acquisition journey like?


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> So good! What was the acquisition journey like?


Asked the Boutique for it and got it in one month. I have great people at the Boutique. 😊😉


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> Asked the Boutique for it and got it in one month. I have great people at the Boutique. 😊😉


😳.

Goes to show it doesn't hurt to ask...I really should go pickup the telephone.


----------



## mnf67

BP 7002 today:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mr. Gērald Genta on this casual Tuesday...


----------



## dbostedo

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Mr. Gērald Genta on this casual Tuesday...
> 
> View attachment 15889541
> View attachment 15889543
> View attachment 15889544
> View attachment 15889545
> View attachment 15889546


What's the back of that one look like, if you don't mind?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

dbostedo said:


> What's the back of that one look like, if you don't mind?


Hard to capture with the clasp and lighting, but here you go...








,


----------



## VicLeChic

Patrimony 85180


----------



## mnf67

GO navigator:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

May we all have peace and stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

Back from the Spa!!


----------



## middlegear

mnf67 said:


> BP 7002 today:
> View attachment 15889499
> 
> View attachment 15889500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm a broken record here, but I really like this watch. You posting it here and elsewhere has made me rethink the brand a bit. Thank you.


----------



## mnf67

middlegear said:


> I know I'm a broken record here, but I really like this watch. You posting it here and elsewhere has made me rethink the brand a bit. Thank you.


Thanks. I'm not totally convinced by lots of their current offerings but in the 1990-2010 era that made some great watches- especially the Leman 38mm flyback chrono and 100 hours, and the aqua lung ultra slim 40mm grande dates


----------



## thewatchidiot

My newest addition










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Cincy2 said:


> I think Ulysse Nardin is a fascinating brand. They have a Jekyll and Hyde personality. One one hand, they design very traditional, shipboard chronometer inspired timepieces. On the other hand, they throw caution to the wind and create outrageous designs that are very polarizing. The example below intrigued me because of the unique features. When the Freak (aptly named) was released, it was one of the first watches to use silicon for the escape wheels and the balance spring. This version (the cruiser) has two balance wheels which can be seen very clearly from the face. The running wheels and the balance rotate with the minute hand in a very unique carousel. There is no crown. A little tab at 6:00 flips up and the crown rotates the minute hand to the correct time. It is a little bit of a beast to wind. The mainspring that facilitates an eight day power reserve is wound by turning the bezel on the rear of the case. I use a small rubber ball to rotate it thereby saving my fingers from undue stress. The mainspring is visible through little windows in the case back. While there is no power reserve indicator on the dial, you can get a very good idea on how much reserve is left my viewing how tightly the spring is wound.
> 
> The case size is large but the stubby lugs make it a comfortable watch to wear. Most of my collection is very old school but sometimes its fun to take a walk on the wild side. I currently own two UN's. This one and a Blast. Both very edgy and both have great finishes and solid watchmaking tech. Well done UN.
> 
> Cincy
> View attachment 15613280
> View attachment 15613281


The UN Freak is the brainchild of the inestimable Carole Forestier-Kasapi. She won the _Prix Abraham-Louis Breguet_ in 1997 with the design that led to the first such examples a 3-4 years later. To put her achievement into perspective, she edged Derek Pratt to this award. By the time the Freak made it to market, she had moved on to Cartier as its 'Queen of Complications.' 

Forestier-Kasapi is one of the most influential people in watchmaking of the last generation, and one of the most innovative. I would put her up there with the mould-breaking Isabelle Hebey, who Fred Lip let loose on watches in the 1970s.


----------



## middlegear

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The UN Freak is the brainchild of the inestimable Carole Forestier-Kasapi. She won the _Prix Abraham-Louis Breguet_ in 1997 with the design that led to the first such examples a 3-4 years later. To put her achievement into perspective, she edged Derek Pratt to this award. By the time the Freak made it to market, she had moved on to Cartier as its 'Queen of Complications.'
> 
> Forestier-Kasapi is one of the most influential people in watchmaking of the last generation, and one of the most innovative. I would put her up there with the mould-breaking Isabelle Hebey, who Fred Lip let loose on watches in the 1970s.


I didn't know the designer or history. Thank you.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

middlegear said:


> I didn't know the designer or history. Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## thewatchidiot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## chap




----------



## Orhorolgy

SWEET!!!!! 



JustAbe said:


>


----------



## JustAbe

Orhorolgy said:


> SWEET!!!!!


Thank you, @Orhorolgy!! Simple and to the point, that CB!!! 🙏 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

paulrrt1 said:


> Very Nice. CLEAN
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @paulrrt1!! +1. Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## WiZARD7

H. Moser Endeavour Blue Lagoon concept dial + PhenomeNato


----------



## WatchEater666

I'll post a review and better pics soon. Here's an interim teaser.


----------



## mykii

WatchEater666 said:


> I'll post a review and better pics soon. Here's an interim teaser.
> View attachment 15905591


Looking forward to reading this one - a piece that doesn't get enough love (look at the intricacies of that case!).


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15897706


Ok, enough! Your watch collection is basically every watch I like, that I would buy if money were limitless. I either need to 1) become your personal assistant, 2) be adopted by you, or 3) be written into your will 🤣.


----------



## Pun

Chopard *Poinçon de Genève LUC







*


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> Ok, enough! Your watch collection is basically every watch I like, that I would buy if money were limitless. I either need to 1) become your personal assistant, 2) be adopted by you, or 3) be written into your will 🤣.


Thank you, @mykii!! I appreciate your kind words, Sir!! I will go with option 3; that is only if my kids agree!! 😊🙏 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

Orhorolgy said:


> SWEET!!!!!


THANKS!!!! 😊


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## IllCommunication

The dial deserves more love. The gold waves in black are something else!


----------



## Relo60

There are times I wish the case back was the front🙃🤔. Have a great day👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## middlegear

Relo60 said:


> There are times I wish the case back was the front🙃🤔. Have a great day👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15906636
> View attachment 15906632


Really nice. This brand is going to "pop" soon, I bet.


----------



## Mediocre

IllCommunication said:


> The dial deserves more love. The gold waves in black are something else!
> View attachment 15906595


I have been waiting for pics that do that dial justice! Congrats again, wonderful dial work!!


----------



## clockworksynergy

amazing


----------



## Pun

5146G again...


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## malioil




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Pongster

Would this plain white dial IWC be considered high end?


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> Would this plain white dial IWC be considered high end?


No, of course not. It doesn't appear to be special at all. It just looks like a steel case with a silly knob on one side. And the dial is SO plain.... clearly just a normal low-end un-special watch.


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> No, of course not. It doesn't appear to be special at all. It just looks like a steel case with a silly knob on one side. And the dial is SO plain.... clearly just a normal low-end un-special watch.


But how about the beautiful cursive writing on the logo? Doesnt that count for something?


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> But how about the beautiful cursive writing on the logo? Doesnt that count for something?


You can clearly see how they cut corners, likely to save money, by writing "Co" instead of "Company". At least they didn't totally cheapen it by writing "IWC".

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

GrouchoM said:


> You can clearly see how they cut corners, likely to save money, by writing "Co" instead of "Company". At least they didn't totally cheapen it by writing "IWC".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


they also saved by not having to put in a 9 hour index.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> they also saved by not having to put in a 9 hour index.


Now that you mention it, they also used a short second hand and no numerals. Typical Swiss products. It's like how they sell cheese with holes in it to save money.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

GrouchoM said:


> Now that you mention it, they also used a short second hand and no numerals. Typical Swiss products. It's like how they sell cheese with holes in it to save money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


ok, ok. It has no place in this candy thread. Maybe in a cheese thread?


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> ok, ok. It has no place in this candy thread. Maybe in a cheese thread?


Unlike most Swiss cost cutting watch companies, Moser admitted to it being cheesy.








Swiss Company Creates $1 Million Watch Made of Genuine Cheese


According o H. Moser, they created the watch as a sign of protest.




www.elitereaders.com





Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Platinum and gold with a brass movement!! 😉 👍😷


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL

Not quite as high end as the other pieces here, but just got it so can't resist sharing...


----------



## malioil

jdelage said:


> Not quite as high end as the other pieces here, but just got it so can't resist sharing...
> 
> View attachment 15917661
> 
> 
> View attachment 15917662


A beauty I hope to add one day!


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15913186


Would be curious on your thoughts on the 5196r vs your FP Journe, and its general place in your collection. I have room for just one dress watch I've decided, and while I like the Souverain and some other watches more than the 5196, I seem to always come back to the 5196 due to its simplicity.


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> Would be curious on your thoughts on the 5196r vs your FP Journe, and its general place in your collection. I have room for just one dress watch I've decided, and while I like the Souverain and some other watches more than the 5196, I seem to always come back to the 5196 due to its simplicity.


FPJ Chronometre Bleu hands down, all day, every day. The PP 5196 is simple and beautiful but too simple. Shortcomings, in my opinion, are no accurate seconds track and no display back. If you are looking at simple dress watches, my fave is the Philippe Dufour Simplicity!! 😍😍😍😍


----------



## malioil




----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> FPJ Chronometre Bleu hands down, all day, every day. The PP 5196 is simple and beautiful but too simple. Shortcomings, in my opinion, are no accurate seconds track and no display back. If you are looking at simple dress watches, my fave is the Philippe Dufour Simplicity!!
> View attachment 15917996
> 
> View attachment 15918001


Is this yours?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> Is this yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, it is not!! 😢


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> Unfortunately, it is not!!


Don't pout TOO much. You seem to be keeping your left wrist covered nicely.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## malioil

Not my own watches, but tried these on at the AD and have fallen in love.


----------



## middlegear

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15918465


That is an amazing piece that I had not ever seen before. I'm not usually an AP fan, but to my eye this watch conveys the masculinity of the Royal Oak (e.g. via the exposed screw heads, color choices, material choices, etc.) while also establishing three dimensionall depth and asking the viewer for focused thought. It's both aggressive and whimsical, which is really hard to pull off. Completely distinctive. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## JustAbe

Another MOP dials from the wardrobe of Mrs. JustAbe!! 😊


----------



## middlegear

I love that these two are posted so close together here. Thank you both!


WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15918465





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15919445


----------



## JustAbe

middlegear said:


> I love that these two are posted so close together here. Thank you both!


Thank you @middlegear!! Just to demonstrate how minimal changes in materials and design can translate into a completely different watch, feelings, and perceptions. Stay safe, bro.


----------



## JustAbe

Pongster said:


> Would this plain white dial IWC be considered high end?
> View attachment 15914715


So what is that lump of metal that they added to the 9 o'clock position??!! 🧐 They should have deleted that too to save money!! 😉😊😂


----------



## Pongster

JustAbe said:


> So what is that lump of metal that they added to the 9 o'clock position??!! 🧐 They should have deleted that too to save money!! 😉😊😂


i dont know too. Maybe they were lazy to finish it and make the case even.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> i dont know too. Maybe they were lazy to finish it and make the case even.


They probably decided to use that shape at the end of the day when they ran out of time to finish the case.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

Pongster said:


> Would this plain white dial IWC be considered high end?
> View attachment 15914715


At the very least it should have some lume or something, how else could you tell the time in the dark???


----------



## Bob1087

This is the best I can do, and I say that with great pride!


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## Stchambe




----------



## Noalio

Straight from la Vallée de Joux


----------



## JustAbe

Blessed Sunday y'all!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## SISL

Noalio said:


> Straight from la Vallée de Joux


What are those lovely pieces, if I may?


----------



## Noalio

jdelage said:


> What are those lovely pieces, if I may?


Of course, from left to right
- James Picard 1890, Quarter Repeater and Chronograph
- Jules Jurgensen 1910, Minute Repeater
- Breguet 3637, Minute Repeater (model launched in 1993, now replaced by the 7637)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Noalio said:


> Straight from la Vallée de Joux


Wow! Those are stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a safe, just, healthy, and prosperous start to the week comrades!!!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## datbme150

Birthday dinner watch


----------



## banie01

I don't know if this counts as high-end?
But it certainly is for me, and it's a watch I lusted after for over a year before I got hold of it.
It's just back on my wrist after a service and it makes me smile everytime I look at the time.
My Vacheron Constantin blue dial 42040 37mm seen here on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## christianj

Just posted my two blue dialed independents in another thread so I figured I would add them here as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

christianj said:


> Just posted my two blue dialed independents in another thread so I figured I would add them here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The time on atleast one of them needs to be set.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## christianj

GrouchoM said:


> The time on atleast one of them needs to be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes, I know! ? I was asked for a pic by another collector to compare the dial colors and I just pulled the Moser out of the safe to take the pic and didn't set it.


----------



## Mike Rivera

jdelage said:


> Not quite as high end as the other pieces here, but just got it so can't resist sharing...
> 
> View attachment 15917661


Love this without the date! Just gorgeous ...


----------



## Mediocre

banie01 said:


> I don't know if this counts as high-end?
> But it certainly is for me, and it's a watch I lusted after for over a year before I got hold of it.
> It's just back on my wrist after a service and it makes me smile everytime I look at the time.
> My Vacheron Constantin blue dial 42040 37mm seen here on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15931339


VC is widely accepted as high end here, nice watch!!


----------



## ar7iste

It's been a while but I put the green rubber back on and tried the wide angle from my iPhone 12. With an added macro lens I think I could do something in the future.


----------



## malioil

Two stunn


christianj said:


> Just posted my two blue dialed independents in another thread so I figured I would add them here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two stunning pieces from two stunning watchmakers.


----------



## Cincy2

Jean Dunand was/is a brand that created a very low number of watches each year. Christophe Claret was a minority partner in the brand and provided them with all their movements. This version has a very unique orbital tourbillon. In order to pull off the complication, Claret had to eliminate the crown. The watch is wound by a key embedded in the back side (fold up D-shaped handle). The power reserve indicator is in the case side at 3 0'clock. The case size of this example is 45mm. If anyone can provide more data on the brand, please post.

Cincy


----------



## Orange_GT3

Cincy2 said:


> The case size of this example is 45cm.


I hope not otherwise it would be bigger than most wall clocks, LOL.

A typo, of course, for 45mm .


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Jean Dunand was/is a brand that created a very low number of watches each year. Christophe Claret was a minority partner in the brand and provided them with all their movements. This version has a very unique orbital tourbillon. In order to pull off the complication, Claret had to eliminate the crown. The watch is wound by a key embedded in the back side (fold up D-shaped handle). The power reserve indicator is in the case side at 3 0'clock. The case size of this example is 45cm. If anyone can provide more data on the brand, please post.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15934533


Wow... one I've never heard of before. Very interesting. Here's a video of a different dialed one. It also have a moonphase on the back! And it's pretty thick too.


----------



## Cincy2

Orange_GT3 said:


> A typo, of course, for 45mm .


Oops!

EG


----------



## middlegear

christianj said:


> Just posted my two blue dialed independents in another thread so I figured I would add them here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you just cost me a lot of money. Thank you.


----------



## christianj

middlegear said:


> I think you just cost me a lot of money. Thank you.


Glad I could help! ? Seriously&#8230;.which caught your eye? If the LF, I might be able to tempt you with something not so blue.


----------



## thewatchidiot

christianj said:


> Just posted my two blue dialed independents in another thread so I figured I would add them here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your LF has become my favorite sport watch! What a stunner and your M might be my favorite dress watch. What a pair

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## christianj

I'll throw my other Laurent Ferrier in the ring. I was smitten with the white enamel dial with the slight touch of blue.


----------



## SinCity

christianj said:


> I'll throw my other Laurent Ferrier in the ring. I was smitten with the white enamel dial with the slight touch of blue.
> 
> View attachment 15937212
> 
> 
> View attachment 15937213


That's so beautiful!


----------



## Solomente

Mine too


----------



## JustAbe

Not really High-End but at least it has a claim to fame!! Have a safe day everyone 👍😷


----------



## dbostedo

JustAbe said:


> Not really High-End but at least it has a claim to fame!! Have a safe day everyone 👍😷
> View attachment 15937571


Very nice, and one I'm considering for my next watch... I'd consider it high-end, though I see how it could be at the lower end of high-end, if that makes sense. Maybe high-end-ish?


----------



## Mediocre

dbostedo said:


> Very nice, and one I'm considering for my next watch... I'd consider it high-end, though I see how it could be at the lower end of high-end, if that makes sense. Maybe high-end-ish?


New forum for "upper middle end"? 🤣


----------



## JustAbe

dbostedo said:


> Very nice, and one I'm considering for my next watch... I'd consider it high-end, though I see how it could be at the lower end of high-end, if that makes sense. Maybe high-end-ish?


Thank you, @dbostedo!! I 100% agree with your conclusion!! 🧐😉😊


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## middlegear

christianj said:


> Glad I could help! ? Seriously&#8230;.which caught your eye? If the LF, I might be able to tempt you with something not so blue.


HA! Well, I guess two things caught my eye. One, I am a _huge_ LF fan -- my Galet Micro Rotor is below. I've been thinking of going deeper in that brand, and yours (and your other, with the gorgeous enamel dial, and @Solomente's stunning sector dial) is pushing me over the edge just on its own.

The other, though, is that I'd never seen these two brands together before. Even at a dealer that carries both, looking at one brand on one wall and the other brand on the other wall hasn't done for me what your picture did. From your picture, it's clear they are absolutely perfect complements. Enough shared vision to amplify each other, but also a lot of tension that brings out what's unique in each brand. Kind of like Beatles and 'Stones. To be honest, although I'd respected and appreciated Moser before, I'd never felt the urge to own one. Now I do.


----------



## christianj

@middlegear Sounds like we have the same taste. Your watch is gorgeous and like @Solomente shows even more how varied a LF dial can be. As for Moser, their dials tend to be more vibrant than LF and the brand is definite worth a further look.


----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15938121
> 
> View attachment 15938122


Jfc your collection just keeps going and going and going! All amazing selections as well. Sir, I don't say this often, but you have immaculate taste in watches.


----------



## Stchambe




----------



## Sam K

Got a chance to try on a grail today... sorely tempted.


----------



## JustAbe

mykii said:


> Jfc your collection just keeps going and going and going! All amazing selections as well. Sir, I don't say this often, but you have immaculate taste in watches.


Thank you, @mykii!! The sentiment is mutual!! I think I have been in this hobby for too long. Stay safe, Sir!!


----------



## Cincy2

Another Jean Dunand. I have acquired this one. More pics soon. The apparatus on the right on the case back is the winding mechanism.


----------



## ar7iste

Cincy2 said:


> Another Jean Dunand. I have acquired this one. More pics soon. The apparatus on the right on the case back is the winding mechanism.
> 
> View attachment 15940661
> View attachment 15940664


Please start a YouTube channel, blog or some place to share videos and macro shots of your collection. You have treasures of engineering, technical expertise and horological art. I would love to learn about all of those in-depth.


----------



## Relo60

PF check in. Cheers to all 👋🏼😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Noalio




----------



## WatchEater666

ar7iste said:


> Please start a YouTube channel, blog or some place to share videos and macro shots of your collection. You have treasures of engineering, technical expertise and horological art. I would love to learn about all of those in-depth.


+1. Just get a new phone please lol


----------



## Cincy2

ar7iste said:


> Please start a YouTube channel, blog or some place to share videos and macro shots of your collection. You have treasures of engineering, technical expertise and horological art. I would love to learn about all of those in-depth.


Thank you very much for the kind words. I will post a collection synopsis on the forum in the next couple of weeks.

Cincy


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## christianj

JustAbe said:


> Have a great day, everyone!!
> View attachment 15941694


I wish the bezel of mine still looked like that! Sadly mine lost a battle with a quick closing door that whacked me in the arm.


----------



## JustAbe

christianj said:


> I wish the bezel of mine still looked like that! Sadly mine lost a battle with a quick closing door that whacked me in the arm.


Sorry to hear that, @christianj!! I feel ya bro!! That hurts, but you can try speaking to the AP spa. Maybe they can help. 😢🧐


----------



## christianj

@JustAbe I was holding out sending it to the spa until it needed a general service as well.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15942717


Quick collection question.... how many tourbillons do you own?


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Quick collection question.... how many tourbillons do you own?


As of today, the number is six. Graham, deBethune, Ulysee Nardin, Cartier, Parmigiani, Jean Dunand.

Cincy


----------



## Cincy2

Both tourbillons too small for me at 42mm. Both have excellent movements and drop dead gorgeous dials. Especially the Chopard.


----------



## xchen418

Cincy2 said:


> Cincy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15942717
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful piece
Click to expand...


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Cincy2

One of Moinet's most conservative models in stainless steel and rose gold. I love their Memoris and Tempograph but they are just too busy. This design pleases the eye. Limited edition of 60.


----------



## WTSP

How do you find the alligator lining on the inside? I know that the highest end brands tend to put fancy leather on the top and bottom of their straps rather than relying on a run of the mill plain calf leather liner on the inside. I haven't tried it out for long periods of time, but I always figured that the lighter leather on the inside was good for the skin.


----------



## Cincy2

WTSP said:


> How do you find the alligator lining on the inside? I know that the highest end brands tend to put fancy leather on the top and bottom of their straps rather than relying on a run of the mill plain calf leather liner on the inside. I haven't tried it out for long periods of time, but I always figured that the lighter leather on the inside was good for the skin.


It's extremely comfortable / flexible partly because there is no bolstering. The downside is with the large watches I prefer, a thickly bolstered strap adds to the "presence".

Cincy


----------



## smithj

It's a sport watch, but maybe qualifies as high end?


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

smithj said:


> It's a sport watch, but maybe qualifies as high end?
> View attachment 15957157


Sports watches can most definitely be high end! Nice FF!


----------



## mnf67

BP 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brookview

Can't really afford anything high end but I do have this old hand me down from my Grandfather...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Beautiful. That one has been in the back of my mind for quite some time. MrsDonkeys saw her first one last week and it immediately made her short list. Guess a GO is in our future.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Stchambe

Probably not high end?

Anyways, tried taking some shots to show off the shapes of the case, but this watch is surprisingly hard to photograph.


----------



## Mediocre

Stchambe said:


> Probably not high end?
> 
> Anyways, tried taking some shots to show off the shapes of the case, but this watch is surprisingly hard to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 15962387
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962388
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962389
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962390


Nice ultra thin moon! I have never seen anyone argue that JLC does not belong here

Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## andsan




----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT three-hander.
> View attachment 15593018
> View attachment 15593038
> View attachment 15593046
> View attachment 15593048





Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT three-hander.
> View attachment 15593018
> View attachment 15593038
> View attachment 15593046
> View attachment 15593048


Stunning!!!


----------



## baodai6062

Stchambe said:


> Probably not high end?
> 
> Anyways, tried taking some shots to show off the shapes of the case, but this watch is surprisingly hard to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 15962387
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962388
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962389
> 
> 
> View attachment 15962390


The ultra thin is the only caliber that was used by all three brands in the holy trinity. Obviously they think it is high enough horology.


----------



## 14060

15300


----------



## Colombia




----------



## mui.richard

Not exactly sure if the Laureato belongs, so I'm hoping the photo quality helps make up for it 😅


----------



## Mediocre

Colombia said:


> View attachment 15966239





mui.richard said:


> Not exactly sure if the Laureato belongs, so I'm hoping the photo quality helps make up for it ?
> 
> View attachment 15966257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966258
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966260


Gorgeous watches! Based on bezel shape I feel like this is what my VSA INOX hopes to be when it grows up


----------



## ndrs63

mui.richard said:


> Not exactly sure if the Laureato belongs, so I'm hoping the photo quality helps make up for it
> 
> View attachment 15966257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966258
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15966260


High end, for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Colombia

raja_3012 said:


>


stunning


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

Loving the Sea Q!


----------



## WatchEater666

Bubble butt


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


LOVE this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> LOVE this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it too!! This dial and color is extremely unique and stunning in person. Definitely needs to be seen and handled to really appreciate how light plays off this dial. Not an every day watch, but really love wearing it when I do grab it!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

View attachment 15970443



natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

gooter said:


> View attachment 15970443
> 
> 
> View attachment 15973150


Nice!! I went back and forth between the date and no date. I think I slightly preferred the no date like yours but got an amazing deal on the date version so I took it.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

I feel like I now belong to some kind of club


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dbostedo said:


> I feel like I now belong to some kind of club
> 
> View attachment 15973253


I want to join said club. What's the diameter of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I want to join said club. What's the diameter of these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


39mm without date

42mm with date


----------



## AzHadEnuf

View attachment 15973253

[/QU[/QUOTE]


dbostedo said:


> I feel like I now belong to some kind of club
> 
> View attachment 15973253




"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." Groucho Marx


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dbostedo said:


> 39mm without date
> 
> 42mm with date


It'd be date for me then!



AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 15973253
> 
> [/QU




"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." Groucho Marx[/QUOTE]

Also stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

dbostedo said:


> I feel like I now belong to some kind of club
> 
> View attachment 15973253


It's a good club.


----------



## christianj

dbostedo said:


> 39mm without date
> 
> 42mm with date


How does the "date" impact the diameter?


----------



## gooter

christianj said:


> How does the "date" impact the diameter?


Its a different watch. The sixties 3 hander and the sixties panorama date


----------



## natesen

christianj said:


> How does the "date" impact the diameter?


Different thickness as well and different movement. It's not just the same movement with a date wheel slapped on it.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

wschofield3 said:


> Loving the Sea Q!
> 
> View attachment 15969917
> View attachment 15969918


Smaller brother









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You don't see many Aquanauts on the bracelet. That's how I would buy one in the dream scenario. Well done.


----------



## wkw

ajbutler13 said:


> You don't see many Aquanauts on the bracelet. That's how I would buy one in the dream scenario. Well done.


Thanks. I was pretty lucky to get one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Several unique innovations in the movement of the this AP beauty. Such as: lubrication free escapement, 90 hour power reserve, COSC certification, two hair springs, 46,000 vph. Bold and beautiful at 46mm, it shows that AP is not a one trick pony. Life beyond Royal Oaks exists.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15978761


Either this watch is running 3 days slow or you didn't take this on the 4th.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Now you're just showin' off, Abe!
Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> Either this watch is running 3 days slow or you didn't take this on the 4th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk





GrouchoM said:


> Now you're just showin' off, Abe!
> Keep it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It was taken on the 1st July, @GrouchoM!! You can review my posts!! 🤣😂 Life is short, just enjoy the ride, my friend!!! 😜 👍😷


----------



## WatchEater666

Cincy2 said:


> Several unique innovations in the movement of the this AP beauty. Such as: lubrication free escapement, 90 hour power reserve, COSC certification, two hair springs, 46,000 vph. Bold and beautiful at 46mm, it shows that AP is not a one trick pony. Life beyond Royal Oaks exists.
> 
> View attachment 15977903


What is this? Looks great.


----------



## Cincy2

WatchEater666 said:


> What is this? Looks great.







Good description here.

Cincy


----------



## JustAbe

Have a good one fellas!!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## WatchEater666

Cincy2 said:


> Good description here.
> 
> Cincy


Really cool, dibs if you move it. Will match the Millenary haha


----------



## Mediocre

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15978759


Gorgeous watches as always, but you know I appreciate a fine pen!!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

PML arrived today.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## fargo

Sunny days, starry nights...


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 😊 Have a great weekend everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

The flipside!!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddies68




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

New to me after a 5 year wait, on what I thought was an impossible piece to pick up.



If interested, over in f2, I posted the whole megillah!









Is it a Grail... Even if You Didn't Know You Wanted...


Wow, gorgeous and so unique! Congrats!




www.watchuseek.com





1 of only 100 made for the 100th Anniversary.


----------



## dbostedo




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stchambe

Forgot if I posted this.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Stchambe said:


> Forgot if I posted this.
> 
> View attachment 15995131


Is that a gen 2, or..? Looks awesome! I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe

Gen 1


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## nseries73

#speedytuesday


----------



## Cincy2

Complications include a chronometer, a tourbillon AND a minute repeater. The Jules Audemars line at AP is so much more than just another Royal Oak. 43mm in pink gold.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Complications include a chronometer, a tourbillon AND a minute repeater.


Very cool... almost always nice to see other APs than the ROs. (And I think you meant chronograph, though it may well be a chronometer too... )


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Very cool... almost always nice to see other APs than the ROs. (And I think you meant chronograph, though it may well be a chronometer too... )


You are correct. It is both. The data (almost unbelievable) says the movement exhibits 0.3s per day accuracy. And it also has the typical chronograph functions.

Cincy


----------



## dbostedo

There is also a pretty stunning sapphire dial version, giving a semi-skeleton look.










And the back of a silver dialed platinum version:


----------



## bassplayrr

After about 18 months going deep down the Omega collecting rabbit hole, I've finally added a new-to-me brand. While I hope to add an Overseas to the collection once SS has come down from the stratosphere, I've been drooling over the Historique American 1921 for months. I saw one in-person last night for the first time at a local watch store (ironically, I was there for their launch of the Hublot line) and it was a done deal. It was a hard debate between WG and RG, but RG ultimately won out.


----------



## sieglo

bassplayrr said:


> After about 18 months going deep down the Omega collecting rabbit hole, I've finally added a new-to-me brand. While I hope to add an Overseas to the collection once SS has come down from the stratosphere, I've been drooling over the Historique American 1921 for months. I saw one in-person last night for the first time at a local watch store (ironically, I was there for their launch of the Hublot line) and it was a done deal. It was a hard debate between WG and RG, but RG ultimately won out.
> 
> View attachment 16000588
> 
> View attachment 16000590


Awesome choice, I love that watch!!


----------



## jb.watching

bassplayrr said:


> After about 18 months going deep down the Omega collecting rabbit hole, I've finally added a new-to-me brand. While I hope to add an Overseas to the collection once SS has come down from the stratosphere, I've been drooling over the Historique American 1921 for months. I saw one in-person last night for the first time at a local watch store (ironically, I was there for their launch of the Hublot line) and it was a done deal. It was a hard debate between WG and RG, but RG ultimately won out.
> 
> View attachment 16000588
> 
> View attachment 16000590


'Love this one too. Congrats.


----------



## datbme150

bassplayrr said:


> After about 18 months going deep down the Omega collecting rabbit hole, I've finally added a new-to-me brand. While I hope to add an Overseas to the collection once SS has come down from the stratosphere, I've been drooling over the Historique American 1921 for months. I saw one in-person last night for the first time at a local watch store (ironically, I was there for their launch of the Hublot line) and it was a done deal. It was a hard debate between WG and RG, but RG ultimately won out.
> 
> View attachment 16000588
> 
> View attachment 16000590


White gold. I am on the list for the 40mm WG.

Beautiful watch


----------



## bassplayrr

datbme150 said:


> White gold. I am on the list for the 40mm WG.
> 
> Beautiful watch


There's one at Timeless in Plano, TX (an AD). I tried it on about 10 times, but it's otherwise new.  Go get 'er!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

BP 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Dressed down WFH Jaquet Droz today


----------



## Mazzanti

My Ulysse Nardin showing its incredible dial in the sun


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Managed to capture quite a few details with this picture:


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Had these 4500v's recently. Remarkable timepieces!

IGmt_timepieces









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzanti

Thank you, now I need to go and try the whole Pano range. Glashütte deserves more notoriety, and at the same time I'm glad that's it's quite confidential.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Friday!! 👍😷


----------



## andsan




----------



## Cincy2

I've been a fan of Arnold & Son watches for quite some time. They punch far above their weight in both horology and aesthetics. I particularly love the symmetry many of their watches exhibit. Although I've owned three I think, they never lasted very long for one reason. A&S really love to skeletonize their faces and when they do, the contrast between hands and dial is lost. That weakness has become an obsession with me across all brands not just A&S. This piece is different. It still has their lovable symmetry but this time, the silver hands stand out loud and proud. With chronograph, auto wind and tourbillon complications embodied in an in-house movement, A&S prove they have technical chops. The dial and hands in this case are both simple and elegant. The black dial has a very delicate circular guilloche that doesn't show up well in the pics. The case is unique in that it is made from palladium. It is totally black polished and has the heft of platinum as you would expect. There are radial cuts in the plate that supports the tourbillon adding even more texture and interest to the front face. A&S always had competent finishing although not quite up to Lange or Patek standards. This limited edition watch suffers no such limitation. The anglage, cotes de geneve, perlage and hand engraving on the rotor are the equal of any high end watch I have owned or even seen. With it's color scheme, it is indeed a tuxedo for the wrist. I think A&S felt the need to make the statement with this piece that when they want to. they can be much more than a small micro-brand struggling to stay relevant.

This watch will hang with any Rolex, Patek, AP or other major out there. I am a devout introvert, but now I'm wishing for a social event where I can wear this statement piece. It's 45mm in palladium with 22k gold rotor and is a very comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> I've been a fan of Arnold & Son watches for quite some time. They punch far above their weight in both horology and aesthetics. I particularly love the symmetry many of their watches exhibit. Although I've owned three I think, they never lasted very long for one reason. A&S really love to skeletonize their faces and when they do, the contrast between hands and dial is lost. That weakness has become an obsession with me across all brands not just A&S. This piece is different. It still has their lovable symmetry but this time, the silver hands stand out loud and proud. With chronograph, auto wind and tourbillon complications embodied in an in-house movement, A&S prove they have technical chops. The dial and hands in this case are both simple and elegant. The black dial has a very delicate circular guilloche that doesn't show up well in the pics. The case is unique in that it is made from palladium. It is totally black polished and has the heft of platinum as you would expect. There are radial cuts in the plate that supports the tourbillon adding even more texture and interest to the front face. A&S always had competent finishing although not quite up to Lange or Patek standards. This limited edition watch suffers no such limitation. The anglage, cotes de geneve, perlage and hand engraving on the rotor are the equal of any high end watch I have owned or even seen. I think they felt the need to make the statement with this piece that when they want to. they can be much more than a small micro-brand struggling to stay relevant.
> 
> This watch will hang with any Rolex, Patek, AP or other major out there. I am a devout introvert, but now I'm wishing for a social event where I can wear this statement piece. It's 45mm in palladium with 22k gold rotor and is a very comfortable watch to wear.
> 
> View attachment 16030331
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030332
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030333


The regularity/evenness of the perlage appears to be outstanding.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## ajbutler13

raja_3012 said:


>


I really, *REALLY* want to see your shirt.


----------



## bassplayrr

datbme150 said:


> White gold. I am on the list for the 40mm WG.
> 
> Beautiful watch


There's one in stock at Timeless in Plano, TX. Give them a shout if you get impatient on that list.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

At least the ride is High-End!!! 😅🤣


----------



## JustAbe

At least the whip is High-End!!! 😅🤣


----------



## dbostedo

JustAbe said:


> At least the whip is High-End!!!


Whip?


----------



## ajbutler13

dbostedo said:


> Whip?


Slang for "car." In most cases, a nice car.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio




----------



## beckcommar

Added a bracelet to my deep stream chronograph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

bassplayrr said:


> After about 18 months going deep down the Omega collecting rabbit hole, I've finally added a new-to-me brand. While I hope to add an Overseas to the collection once SS has come down from the stratosphere, I've been drooling over the Historique American 1921 for months. I saw one in-person last night for the first time at a local watch store (ironically, I was there for their launch of the Hublot line) and it was a done deal. It was a hard debate between WG and RG, but RG ultimately won out.
> 
> View attachment 16000588
> 
> View attachment 16000590


Gorgeous watch, congrats!!! I could stare at the 4400 all day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

A bit of GO on a Saturday...


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Relo60

Checking in ✔. Happy Sunday HEWers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Noalio




----------



## GrouchoM

Noalio said:


>


Did you draw that?!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio

GrouchoM said:


> Did you draw that?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes, I draw those too, the pocket watches from my collection


----------



## GrouchoM

That very impressive work! Do you sell your work? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.

That’s incredible drawing!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Noalio said:


> Yes, I draw those too, the pocket watches from my collection


Wow, they are amazing!


----------



## WatchEater666

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


oh yeah


----------



## Noalio

GrouchoM said:


> That very impressive work! Do you sell your work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no, I draw as a hobby


----------



## sieglo

Noalio said:


> Yes, I draw those too, the pocket watches from my collection


Holy guacamole! Those are amazing.


----------



## saintsman

Noalio said:


> Unfortunately no, I draw as a hobby


If you have more, then it is worth a thread of its own. I think we would all like to see them and there may be others with your talent too.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Well that's just stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well that's just stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! GO dials are some of the most dynamic dials out there. The blue on this one is a really nice shade.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

natesen said:


> Thank you! GO dials are some of the most dynamic dials out there. The blue on this one is a really nice shade.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


As nice as the face is, I bet the backside is even nicer.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

GrouchoM said:


> As nice as the face is, I bet the backside is even nicer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nicely finished but my least favorite GO movement due to the movement size vs case size.



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Thanks, I agree. I thought they always engraved their gooseneck regulator.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, I agree. I thought they always engraved their gooseneck regulator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Some they do... it depends on which movement and model it is.


----------



## natesen

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, I agree. I thought they always engraved their gooseneck regulator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The 60s line is their intro line and lowest end that they offer. The movements are actually nothing special. I own my 60s purely because I like the look. Even the 70s chrono which has an amazing movement doesn't have the hand engraved gooseneck. That's only in the pano line I believe.

Correction - some of the senator series has it as well. Looks like the higher end range of the senator series.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Only 15 of these were made between 2012 and 2015. It is a perpetual calendar with an Equation of Time display. Also possesses a 60 second tourbillon and a moon phase display on the back. Can't find too much data on it. Because of the retrogade display elements, I'd bet that Daniel Roth was somewhere in the design team. Drop dead gorgeous watch.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Only 15 of these were made between 2012 and 2015. It is a perpetual calendar with an Equation of Time display. Also possesses a 60 second tourbillon and a moon phase display on the back. Can't find too much data on it. Because of the retrogade display elements, I'd bet that Daniel Roth was somewhere in the design team. Drop dead gorgeous watch.
> 
> View attachment 16051807
> 
> 
> View attachment 16051808


Is the EoT display the window under the hands?


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Is the EoT display the window under the hands?


Yes.

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666

@Cincy2 does this mean you'll sell me your RG now


----------



## Cincy2

WatchEater666 said:


> @Cincy2 does this mean you'll sell me your RG now


Ah my friend, that one is on the "Do Not Trade" list. I'm still trying to close this deal but I'm afraid my Lange Datograph will need to be part of the trade.

Cincy


----------



## Mazzanti

The Seiko is doing a fantastic job, even when surrounded by her high-end (colorful) sisters


----------



## ar7iste

Mazzanti said:


> The Seiko is doing a fantastic job, even when surrounded by her high-end (colorful) sisters
> View attachment 16053637


Wait wait wait wait, you can't just drop that and not explain some more! Please post more pictures of that Jour/Nuit watch. It looks a lot like the Andersen Genève Jour/Nuit, but I cannot remember where I have seen this logo before. What is it? It feels more eastern european for some reason but again, this logo eludes me.

Great post though though mate!


----------



## Mazzanti

I didn't know Andersen Genève, that's an interesting find, thank you for mentioning them. You may have already seen a similar display on a 1998 Cartier called the Pasha Night and Day, a very rare watch as 20 have been made only.










The Jour/Nuit is from a little Swiss brand called Antoine Tavan 1805. It consists of only 1 watchmaker, Roger Zarzos, who usually creates complications for others brands. He also has his own watches, including this Jour/Nuit that started as a Kickstarter campaign. The watch is now available on their website (Montre Jour/Nuit, the english translation isn't finished yet) for 1890 CHF (a bit more than $2000), but I got mine at Kickstarter price, which was $800. For that price, we could choose betwwen 2 differents logos for the brand, 3 colors for the dial, 2 colors for the indicators, 2 colors for the strap and either a pin buckle or butterfly clasp. I never saw that many options anywhere else, especially in this price range.

The movement is an ETA 2824-2 modified by Roger to be a 24 hours display. The crown is bit small and hard to manipulate, which made me ask if it was normal. Roger called me to explain why the crown is this way (the crown drives a lot of cogs in this movement), and we had a great conversation about watches in general and the passion he put in his watches.

Something to know is that he works on the watches, the strap (made in leather) is not the best, many changed it. I'm a very demanding customer and I'm fine with the one I got with the watch for now. Also, the watch comes in a cheap (but solid) box, which was due to a last minute problem with the provider, it may be solved now. For the price and knowing how such a little brand works, I'm 100% satisfied with my watch.

During the Kickstarter campaign, Roger was answering every single question he received on a French forum (forumamontres), with daily updates about the development of the watch and how every step is made, including the enamel dial as he everything is done by himself. It's all in French but I can give you the different links if you're interested.

I'm not the best one at taking photos so here are some from Forumamontres, including some 1 of 1 (I don't remember who took each of these photos so all my excuses for not crediting the owners). Note that you can get the silver or rose gold-like indicators on any configuration :










This burgundy dial is a 1 of 1

















A photo made while the watch was being assembled









Another 1 of 1, with no date and blue hands


















Now we are all waiting for his next watch, probably called Grande Lune (Big Moon)


----------



## ar7iste

Very impressive, thanks for the detailed answer! While I am French I do not use forumamontres, maybe I should give it a try one of those days, it looks like there is a lot of knowledge and positive interactions going on there.

Thanks for sharing the pictures, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Colombia

Mazzanti said:


> The Seiko is doing a fantastic job, even when surrounded by her high-end (colorful) sisters
> 
> View attachment 16053631
> 
> View attachment 16053632
> 
> View attachment 16053633
> 
> View attachment 16053637
> 
> View attachment 16053639
> 
> View attachment 16053640
> 
> View attachment 16053641





Mazzanti said:


> The Seiko is doing a fantastic job, even when surrounded by her high-end (colorful) sisters
> 
> View attachment 16053631
> 
> View attachment 16053632
> 
> View attachment 16053633
> 
> View attachment 16053637
> 
> View attachment 16053639
> 
> View attachment 16053640
> 
> View attachment 16053641





Mazzanti said:


> The Seiko is doing a fantastic job, even when surrounded by her high-end (colorful) sisters
> 
> View attachment 16053631
> 
> View attachment 16053632
> 
> View attachment 16053633
> 
> View attachment 16053637
> 
> View attachment 16053639
> 
> View attachment 16053640
> 
> View attachment 16053641


Loving the Piaget Polo S in green. I've been thinking about going with blue, but you might have changed my mind. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Mazzanti

The green Polo (with green leather strap and white indicators) is my favorite, but the blue one looks incredibly great too. Something the blue one has and not the green is a colored oscillating weight. I've asked to get a green oscillating weight on mine but the way they bluing it on the blue Polo makes it impossible (they heat it, in the process it becomes blue, you can reach some kind of purple, grey and finally black if I remember well, but never green). Also, the second hand on the blue one is part red (except on the very first series).










Both are great choices in the end.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great weekend, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

On another break at work!!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼👋🏼. 😊😀😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Actium




----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Actium said:


> View attachment 16058974


Ahh, the Breguet heat blued hands, La Dolce Vita!


----------



## Actium

Hollywood Quiet said:


> Ahh, the Breguet heat blued hands, La Dolce Vita!


The light effect is difficult to capture in pictures, but I'm pleased with this effort!


----------



## WatchEater666

Actium said:


> View attachment 16058974


enamel dial?


----------



## dbostedo

WatchEater666 said:


> enamel dial?


Per the text on the dial if you zoom in...


----------



## Actium

WatchEater666 said:


> enamel dial?


Aye, I see @dbostedo found some photographic evidence and posted it lol


----------



## WatchEater666

dbostedo said:


> Per the text on the dial if you zoom in...


ZOOM AND ENHANCE - 2005 tv shows


----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

My Parmigiani Tonda 1950 in white gold for a relaxing Sunday


----------



## heuerolexomega

Rose 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

For Monday, it's was time for my other white gold Parmigiani Tonda, this time with a bit of bling


----------



## nseries73




----------



## MZhammer

My buddy wanted to shoot a couple of my watches the other day, got him to take a shot of the AP while he was at it


----------



## Sam K

MZhammer said:


> My buddy wanted to shoot a couple of my watches the other day, got him to take a shot of the AP while he was at it
> 
> View attachment 16063830


Those Master&Dynamic headphones next to the AP?


----------



## MZhammer

Sam K said:


> Those Master&Dynamic headphones next to the AP?


Yup! I fortunately have a lot of stuff which looks good as supporting knick knacks for images like these.


----------



## ar7iste

MZhammer said:


> Yup! I fortunately have a lot of stuff which looks good as supporting knick knacks for images like these.


I've heard that a Breguet 3237 is a great " supporting knick knack" for pictures of an AP ROC. Just saying it might be worth a try.


----------



## MZhammer

ar7iste said:


> I've heard that a Breguet 3237 is a great " supporting knick knack" for pictures of an AP ROC. Just saying it might be worth a try.


I tried to get shots of my Breguet in there but we ran out of time haha


----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

The innovative and cool, not to mention Incredibly well finished Piaget Upstream. So comfortable on the wrist 
not having a buckle against your skin


----------



## WatchEater666

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 16063366


this man must do the stonks


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59

Doug(Phoenix) said:


> The innovative and cool, not to mention Incredibly well finished Piaget Upstream. So comfortable on the wrist
> not having a buckle against your skin
> 
> View attachment 16065119


One of my favorites, so much so that I went crazy and now have three of them (SS, 18k and SS chronograph). Finishing of the bracelet is as good/better as AP or anyone. Piaget service is top notch, too.


----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

Wow, all three versions of the Upstream! That is dedication! It is pretty incredible how each link is finished, certainly among the best out there. Haven’t had to service yet, but nice to hear the service is great


----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

My newest, just arrived this week. Sedna gold Bathyscaphe with blue dial. Will take some decent pics this weekend

love it!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## brash47

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Oh damn that's cool!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug(Phoenix)




----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

Zenith Defy 21 1/100th second for a lazy Sunday


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Does this count?









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

I love getting surprise calls from my AD on a Monday. Just landed my first PP


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> I love getting surprise calls from my AD on a Monday. Just landed my first PP


Wow! That's quite the surprise call and quite the watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.

That’s a fantastic call! Congratulations! Beauty.


----------



## NardinNut

Thanks! I agree. Totally caught me off guard yesterday. “We have an Aquanaut for you. Would you like it?” Duh! 

First impression is that It’s one hell of a comfortable watch! I see myself wearing this one often. I also feel it’s a more bit stealth wealth than I would have thought being a PP. Wasn’t expecting that but very happy it is.


----------



## JustAbe

At least the whips are High-Ends!!


----------



## BreitlingAggie

NardinNut said:


> I love getting surprise calls from my AD on a Monday. Just landed my first PP


I'm so angry right now. I have been waiting for one forever. I will pretend to be nice in hopes you'll call my first when and if you want to sell

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Such a comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Watchowski said:


> Such a comfortable watch to wear.
> 
> View attachment 16080921












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Friday!!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

From its first three days.


----------



## Cincy2

Christophe Claret only made five with different metals and colors. Perpetual calendar, sidereal time chart, moon phase and tourbillon. Home run.

Cincy


----------



## NardinNut

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> From its first three days.
> View attachment 16086830
> View attachment 16086831
> View attachment 16086833
> View attachment 16086834


Love this! I'm not familiar with this reference. What is it? Pics of backside?


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

NardinNut said:


> Love this! I'm not familiar with this reference. What is it? Pics of backside?


Hello, I posted about it here: Introduction to the Audemars Piquet Jules Audemars Chronograph Introduction to the Audemars Piquet Jules Audemars...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16088176
> 
> View attachment 16088177


What is this image of, Abe?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

One of ten in the whole wide world!!

THE HERITAGE
THE BIRTH OF AN ICON
In 1931, Jaeger-LeCoultre launched a timepiece that was destined to become a classic of 20th-century design: the Reverso. As an object that so deftly synthesised form and function, it has become one of the most recognisable watches of all time, looking as fresh and modern today as when it first appeared. While its blank metal flip side had begun as a purely functional solution to avoid damage to the dial, it was an ideal surface for personalisation with monograms, emblems or personal messages using lacquer, engraving, enamel or gemstones.

THE MASTERPIECE
PAYING HOMAGE TO HOKUSAI
Exceptional artistic craft.

THE DESIGN
CANVAS FOR ARTISTIC EXPRESSION
What could be a more beautiful canvas for the masterpieces of the art world than the Grande Maison’s ultimate icon, the Reverso. Its reversible case lends itself so well to the art of decoration and particularly to enamelled miniaturisation. The Reverso Tribute Enamel Hokusai, with its Art Deco styling inherited from the first model in 1931 with faceted applique hour-markers and Dauphine hands, is brimming with personality which adds even more value to this exceptional artisanal craft.

KATSUSHIKA HOKUSAI
Katsushika Hokusai (1760-1849) was a Japanese artist known for his woodblock print series, A Tour of the Waterfalls of the Provinces. This series included the Kirifuri Waterfall, which brought the artist fame not just in Japan, but in the rest of the world. It was this piece which inspired Jaeger-LeCoultre’s master enameller to adorn the reverse of this Reverso.

UKIYO-E MOVEMENT
This technique is most readily associated in the West with Japanese art. Woodblock printing flourished in Japan from the 17th to 19th Century, thanks to a craze for Ukiyo-e painting. Meaning "pictures of the floating world", Ukiyo-e depicted the hedonistic lifestyle of the merchant class in Edo Japan (1600–1868). As demand for such paintings grew, they were reproduced in multiples by woodblock printing.

TWO CULTURES, ONE PIECE
THE ART OF GUILLOCHAGE & ENAMELLING
On the front, Jaeger-LeCoultre’s artisan guillocheur delicately decorates the piece using a century-old machine which requires considerable expertise. Here, the dial is guilloché with small waves (5 hours of work), which are embossed under a green translucent enamel. Hours of research were required in order for this colour to perfectly match the painting on the reverse.

A METICULOUS AND ANCESTRAL TRADITION
On the reverse, an enamelled miniature (70 hours of work) of the Hokusai painting with a particular technique represents an iconic style: Japanese woodblock printing. This new Jaeger-LeCoultre piece attests to the majesty of the precious expertise dwelling in the heart of the Rare Handcrafts “Métiers Rares” workshop, a symbol of the Grande Maison’s artistic creativity and its vision of the world of art and culture.


----------



## GrouchoM

Thanks, Abe! It's beautiful.


----------



## JustAbe

At least the owner is High-Ends!!! 😱😉 😂🤣
[email protected] 6900 MEDICOM TOY for today!! Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday my friends!! 👍😷
DW-6900MT-7JR 30th Anniversary Special Collaboration G-SHOCK x MEDICOM TOY "[email protected]" 01/2013


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## IGotId

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16088176
> 
> View attachment 16088177


That is beautiful!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mt_timepieces

Some of my new pieces!






























Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Mr.V1984

raja_3012 said:


>


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## saintsman

I tried this on yesterday. I think the photo makes it look big on the wrist. 
It was at a high-end outlet centre, so not the place where I would normally buy watches and besides, I wouldn't just buy on spec - after all, one has to do their due diligence. 
I assume that its an older model as I couldn't see it on the UN web site. I prefer the look of this one vs the current ones with Roman numerals.


----------



## Relo60

Not sure if this GP is high end. But it is for me✌🏼. Have a great day😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Son, nephew, and Moi!!!


----------



## NardinNut

Strap change


----------



## JustAbe

IGotId said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you, @IGotId!! Appreciate your kind words!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Sam K

saintsman said:


> I tried this on yesterday. I think the photo makes it look big on the wrist.
> It was at a high-end outlet centre, so not the place where I would normally buy watches and besides, I wouldn't just buy on spec - after all, one has to do their due diligence.
> I assume that its an older model as I couldn't see it on the UN web site. I prefer the look of this one vs the current ones with Roman numerals.
> View attachment 16093087


UN has a LOT of older models, I believe you can still find them with some dealers or on the grey market even though they're not officially listed. There are some REALLY nice watches there, slightly too large for my taste, but otherwise great value for the money. I believe most of them are from before the days when UN got big with in-house movements so they're considered less desirable models today - which means you can sometimes find a good bargain if you like the watch 

And I agree, the that one looks better than the models with roman numerals.


----------



## WatchEater666

I'll post more pics later, and a full write up but these are a lot of watch for the money, especially used. This one was fully stickered etc and I can't believe how great it is in-person. The frosting effect needs to be seen in person to be appreciated fully.

Edit: review with more pics -> Finally Received my Grail Breguet!


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> Son, nephew, and Moi!!!
> View attachment 16093530


Did the AD offer a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" sale? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> Did the AD offer a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope!! I am just a Type D customer, that's all!! 👍😊 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nutbeem

This thing is insane. I always laugh at these because you can't actually tell the time.



WatchEater666 said:


> I'll post more pics later, and a full write up but these are a lot of watch for the money, especially used. This one was fully stickered etc and I can't believe how great it is in-person. The frosting effect needs to be seen in person to be appreciated fully.
> 
> Edit: review with more pics -> Finally Received my Grail Breguet!
> View attachment 16093691


----------



## justinloos88

asfalloth said:


> Love that vacheron constantin. :-!
> 
> Very nice watches you have there indeed.
> 
> asfalloth.


I agree


----------



## WatchEater666

Nutbeem said:


> This thing is insane. I always laugh at these because you can't actually tell the time.


Depends on how old you are lol 🤣


----------



## MZhammer

Just arrived today.
Ultra thin case (5mm) and ultra thin Piaget 430p movement.
Hand guilloche dial and case with superb design.

Doing my best Goldberger impression.


----------



## dbostedo

MZhammer said:


> Doing my best Goldberger impression.


Goldberger?


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio

Nutbeem said:


> This thing is insane. I always laugh at these because you can't actually tell the time.


It can be tricky at first but it's not that difficult actually

-

(it's for clock but the same principle can be applied for watches)
The most common type of clock uses Arabic numerals numbered 1 through 12.









Another type of clock uses Roman Numerals between I and XII. Even if you aren't sure how to read Roman numerals, you can see that each Roman numeral corresponds to the same position on the clock as the Arabic numerals above. For example, III is at the same spot as 3.









Locate the shorter hand, which tells you the hour. In this example, the shorter hand is pointed toward the 6, meaning that the time will be between 6:00 and 6:59.









Find the longer hand, which will point to the minutes. Each of the 12 numbers on the clock face divides a 60-minute hour into 5-minute intervals. Beginning at 12, count 5 minutes for every time the long hand passes a bigger number:

12 = :00
1 = :05
2 = :10
3 = :15
4 = :20
5 = :25
6 = :30
7 = :35
8 = :40
9 = :45
10 = :50
11 = :55









Use the longer hand to find individual minutes between numbers. The long hand often points to the spaces between numbers. Some clock faces, like the 1 below, have 4 markers between each number.

Each marker signifies an additional minute. So if the longer hand points between 12 and 1, at the third marker to the right of the thick 12 marker, then the minute is :03.

If you see no markers, make your best guess about where the longer hand is pointing. If it's halfway between the 12 and the 1, for example, you can guess :03.









Read the time. The shorter hand points toward the 6, and the longer hand points between the third and fourth markers to the right of 12. The time is approximately 6:03.









And voilà!


----------



## MZhammer

dbostedo said:


> Goldberger?




















Recommended Reading: John Goldberger on Life, Collecting, and Home | SJX Watches


An interesting gentleman speaks.




watchesbysjx.com













Interview: John Goldberger - Morjas


Interview with Auro Montanari also known as John Goldberger. known for having one of the world’s rarest watch collections




www.morjas.com


----------



## baodai6062




----------



## Doug(Phoenix)

Chopard LUC tonneau 3.97 in white gold
18k Metalam guilloche dial
tonneau shaped micro rotor movement, world's first


----------



## NardinNut

Wearing the 321 today. I know it's not high end but we can all at least appreciate the 321 movement


----------



## dbostedo

Doug(Phoenix) said:


> Chopard LUC tonneau 3.97 in white gold
> 18k Metalam guilloche dial
> tonneau shaped micro rotor movement, world's first
> 
> View attachment 16095296


Love it! Is it a display back?


----------



## ajbutler13

baodai6062 said:


> View attachment 16095165


Why...oh why...does ALS leave that window blank for dates between 1-9? That is my only pet peeve about the *ENTIRE ALS CATALOG*.

Well...and the prices.


----------



## baodai6062

ajbutler13 said:


> Why...oh why...does ALS leave that window blank for dates between 1-9? That is my only pet peeve about the *ENTIRE ALS CATALOG*.
> 
> Well...and the prices.


I agree it does mess with the aesthetics to have a blank date window but I suppose you could always rotate in different watches for a third of the month. ?


----------



## GrouchoM

If it were Rolex, it would have a crown logo....🤮

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## ar7iste

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16096726


I really like this exact reference. The bezel is just right, I didn't like some of the 40mm where they inflated the "réhaut" (not sure how to call it in english) around the dial. And the color combination is spot on!


----------



## baodai6062

Time to make it a 4-day weekend...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## beckcommar

Just picked this up. Very toolish, supremely capable, but still with a bunch of high end touches. Feels probably the least jewelry-like watch I own, even compared to my Speedy and Explorer II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

At least the whip is Hi-Ends!!! 😋 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## YevKasem

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16097910
> 
> View attachment 16097911
> 
> View attachment 16097912


Wow 😮


----------



## JustAbe

YevKasem said:


> Wow 😮


Thank you 😉


----------



## NardinNut

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16097910
> 
> View attachment 16097911
> 
> View attachment 16097912


Awesome pic of the CB. Still my biggest regret of watch collecting. One of my all time favorite pieces and had a chance to buy a BNIB one years back at 20k. Passed at the time thinking I'd add it at a later point. Whoops


----------



## JustAbe

NardinNut said:


> Awesome pic of the CB. Still my biggest regret of watch collecting. One of my all time favorite pieces and had a chance to buy a BNIB one years back at 20k. Passed at the time thinking I'd add it at a later point. Whoops


Thank you, @NardinNut!! My motto is "Better to regret something you have done than something you haven't done"!!! ?


----------



## WatchEater666

Finally managed to take a f ew decent pictures of this watch. The small dial and moving parts make it really hard to photograph. These are just taken with an iphone and lightroom abuse which doesn't help of course.

-The time dial is interesting with all the layers going on.
-Finishing on the parachute system above the balance is quite nice.
-Anglage isn't anything crazy but still very well executed. I couldn't find machining marks on it when looking at it using a loupe. This is not the same for patek 
-The frosting is really interesting. Usually looks matte in low light, but if you slam with it a ton of sunlight like the last pic, it looks way grainier. Cool effect. I have found frosting definitely needs to be seen in-person to be appreciated. Best example is probably the MB&F LM101s with the gold dials. I thought the yg was fugly in pics but it's gorgeous in-person.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Sorry, getting caught up on the thread, a few pages behind.



Watchowski said:


> Such a comfortable watch to wear.
> 
> View attachment 16080921


I hope you are planning on playing golf!



raja_3012 said:


>


See above comment.

(Nice watches guys!)



mt_timepieces said:


> Some of my new pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


I just love how the Sky Dweller designates the month! I saw this once on a vintage piece and can't remember who it was.

My contribution...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## ar7iste

Just got the first pictures from Chronoswiss on my new movement and couldn't wait to share. I am super excited to have it with me next week!
The double snailing on the barrel wheel really pops, as do the anglage on the bridges and the polishing of the hour wheel. Full review to come soon.

Have a great week guys.


----------



## andsan




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

ar7iste said:


> Just got the first pictures from Chronoswiss on my new movement and couldn't wait to share. I am super excited to have it with me next week!
> The double snailing on the barrel wheel really pops, as do the anglage on the bridges and the polishing of the hour wheel. Full review to come soon.
> 
> Have a great week guys.
> 
> View attachment 16118482


Wow?✔??


----------



## Relo60

There and back again. 😊😷Tuesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WatchEater666

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷
At least the wrist is High-Ends!! 🙄😅


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NardinNut

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!!
> At least the wrist is High-Ends!!
> View attachment 16123745


Tron!! That's badass


----------



## JustAbe

NardinNut said:


> Tron!! That's badass


Yup!! Thank you, @NardinNut!! ??


----------



## kritameth

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷
> At least the wrist is High-Ends!! 🙄😅
> View attachment 16123745


This is insanely cool!


----------



## JustAbe

kritameth said:


> This is insanely cool!


Thank you, @kritameth!! I appreciate your kind words, Sir!! Stay safe and healthy 👍😷
The case is superlight Titanium. At 44 mm. the size is perfect. The dial is a beautiful sunburst Blue. The lume all over is insane. A true under-the-radar piece. 😂


----------



## NardinNut

@JustAbe I remember reading about this one a well ago but don't recall the reference #. Can you share that?


----------



## Relo60

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! ??
> At least the wrist is High-Ends!! ??
> View attachment 16123745


Love the lume??. Even the strap has it. Was it taken under "black" light??


----------



## JustAbe

NardinNut said:


> @JustAbe I remember reading about this one a well ago but don't recall the reference #. Can you share that?


Luminor Marina PAM01117 - 44mm - LUMINOR DMLS LASER SYNTHERIZED TITANIUM CASE - 70 YEARS WARRANTY.


----------



## JustAbe

Relo60 said:


> Love the lume??. Even the strap has it. Was it taken under "black" light??


Thank you, @Relo60!! No black light, just after a short exposure to a regular flash light. The whole thing lights up.


----------



## Noalio




----------



## JustAbe

Another day and another airport!! On the move again!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Just out of surgery... 
While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
I now see why my operation cost a fortune


----------



## ajbutler13

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


Your surgeon has great taste in watches.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

kritameth said:


> This is insanely cool!


Thank you, Sir!! 🙏


----------



## Cincy2

Tag Heurer. Didn't know they went this far towards the high end.


----------



## Cincy2

A real beauty from Montblanc. So few of these made, I will never see one in person. The best I could do was a very bad picture from someone in Estonia who claims to have one. It has a very interesting watch dial. The hour and minute hands are embossed on very thin, transparent plates that rotate making it look like the hands are not attached to anything.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Cincy2 said:


> Tag Heurer. Didn't know they went this far towards the high end.
> 
> View attachment 16128761


They used to but not these days.


----------



## tmoore

This is as high-endish as I get so far. DeVille Hour Vision Chrono...


----------



## aaroniusl

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Just out of surgery...
> While in recovery, my surgeon comes to see how I am...
> I now see why my operation cost a fortune


Very nice, seldom see this in the wild. Your surgeon has impeccable taste.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062

mark1972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such an under appreciated brand - which isn't such a bad thing. Great movement on that watch. How many days do you get 5 days out of the power reserve?


----------



## mark1972

baodai6062 said:


> Such an under appreciated brand - which isn't such a bad thing. Great movement on that watch. How many days do you get 5 days out of the power reserve?


Love the brand. Honestly one of my favourites. 
Truthfully when fully wound I've had it stay charged and accurate in the box for 4 days. In the specs it says 60 hrs but that seems very low.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Ignore the 40483 cables I have on my desk all the time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cincy2

Arnold and Son flexing their muscles. This watch looks suspiciously like my Claret Rialto. What do you think? Same movement?


----------



## GrouchoM

Cincy2 said:


> Arnold and Son flexing their muscles. This watch looks suspiciously like my Claret Rialto. What do you think? Same movement?
> 
> View attachment 16135144
> 
> 
> View attachment 16135146


I love that face!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> What do you think? Same movement?


Wow... that is super similar. I'd have to guess the same movement, yes.


----------



## Noalio

Cincy2 said:


> Arnold and Son flexing their muscles. This watch looks suspiciously like my Claret Rialto. What do you think? Same movement?
> 
> View attachment 16135144
> 
> 
> View attachment 16135146


Probably the same, Christophe Claret developed more than 120 movements since he founded his company in 1987

He was only 27 when he developed this minute repeater (with the support of Renaud & Papi), his first movement, now used by Breguet, Ulysse Nardin and others


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## christianj

My newest addition that just arrived this morning&#8230;Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen. Will post some more pics once I get some time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

christianj said:


> My newest addition that just arrived this morning&#8230;Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen. Will post some more pics once I get some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say things in this thread are "awesome" pretty often. So I'll have to come up with something different for this one... hmm....
.
.
.
Got it! That's _really, really _awesome!


----------



## Benzsiam

Some of mine.


----------



## SinCity




----------



## mykii

Benzsiam said:


> Some of mine.
> View attachment 16142144
> View attachment 16142145
> View attachment 16142146
> View attachment 16142147
> View attachment 16142149
> View attachment 16142150


Would love to know if you could only keep one Rolex, which would it be and why?

Also loving your RG RO. No one does PM better than AP imo (in the sports watch arena, at least) - obviously Journe's love for RG inside and out is worth a mention.


----------



## Mediocre

christianj said:


> My newest addition that just arrived this morning&#8230;Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen. Will post some more pics once I get some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece! So glad someone on here picked one up!!! Looking forward to more pics and thoughts when convenient


----------



## CRW161

christianj said:


> My newest addition that just arrived this morning&#8230;Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen. Will post some more pics once I get some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely looking watch, I really am getting to like dials that have something other than a flat surface.


----------



## smithj

Picked this up last week.


----------



## Buddy2

smithj said:


> Picked this up last week.
> View attachment 16145697


Nice. Looking forward to see how it looks on one of the straps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Watchowski

Love the dial so much but then turn around and the movement is just drop dead gorgeous. Soon to be joined by another Metalem dial watch!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Watchowski said:


> View attachment 16149627
> 
> 
> Love the dial so much but then turn around and the movement is just drop dead gorgeous. Soon to be joined by another Metalem dial watch!


These are stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

I don't get to spend enough time with this guy


----------



## ar7iste

Still in honeymoon


----------



## christianj

datbme150 said:


> I don't get to spend enough time with this guy
> View attachment 16150299


Interesting! So it's a watch for $11k from a company that makes customized cars, trucks and SUVs? Any ideas who makes it for them?


----------



## datbme150

christianj said:


> Interesting! So it's a watch for $11k from a company that makes customized cars, trucks and SUVs? Any ideas who makes it for them?


Designed by Jonathan Ward himself. I believe it's an eta movement.

Article on the watch below from Hodinkee









Introducing: The ICON Duesey, The First Watch From Jonathan Ward


The renowned automotive customizer is branching out.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## dbostedo

datbme150 said:


> Designed by Jonathan Ward himself. I believe it's an eta movement.
> 
> Article on the watch below from Hodinkee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The ICON Duesey, The First Watch From Jonathan Ward
> 
> 
> The renowned automotive customizer is branching out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


That's a very cool watch. But I don't think it qualifies as high-end as typically defined on this forum. It's definitely interesting though, and I'm curious to see what Icon will move forward with and make.


----------



## christianj

Someone in Marketing should get written up for not catching that they put a picture of the owner on the site with a Bell & Ross on instead of their own watch! 





__





ICON4x4 • OUR STORY


ICON is designed by me, Jonathan Ward. The concept for ICON was born in response to the direction I had seen the collector market heading, as demands and expectations on classic cars grew to expect modern performance married to classic styling. My wife Jamie and I started TLC, the nations...



www.icon4x4.com





I definitely think it is a nice looking watch but personally I wouldn't be willing to spend that much on it with all the more established (or even independent microbrand) alternatives out there.


----------



## datbme150

christianj said:


> Someone in Marketing should get written up for not catching that they put a picture of the owner on the site with a Bell & Ross on instead of their own watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICON4x4 • OUR STORY
> 
> 
> ICON is designed by me, Jonathan Ward. The concept for ICON was born in response to the direction I had seen the collector market heading, as demands and expectations on classic cars grew to expect modern performance married to classic styling. My wife Jamie and I started TLC, the nations...
> 
> 
> 
> www.icon4x4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think it is a nice looking watch but personally I wouldn't be willing to spend that much on it with all the more established (or even independent microbrand) alternatives out there.


He's a hardcore watch person, as a hobby. His main gig is the trucks though. The watch was for fun. The watch sold for about 11k and the trucks go for 250k to over 500k.


----------



## Orange_GT3

datbme150 said:


> The watch sold for about 11k


Price alone does not make it high-end though.


----------



## Mbarmash

sieglo said:


> That's an incredible watch. The subtlety of it is fantastic. It reminds me of my E63 wagon. Cops never suspect that it will do 0-60 in 3.2 seconds.


Man I wanted the wagon, but I got mine used so so few in the US. The E63s is the sneakiest speed hellion out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

Orange_GT3 said:


> Price alone does not make it high-end though.


Not saying it was. I was using that number to out the rest of the statement in perspective


----------



## christianj

My three high-end microbrand independents….Laurent Ferrier Galet Micro-Rotor White Enamel Dial, Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen and Laurent Ferrier Galet Square Micro-Rotor Blue.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

christianj said:


> My three high-end microbrand independents….Laurent Ferrier Galet Micro-Rotor White Enamel Dial, Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen and Laurent Ferrier Galet Square Micro-Rotor Blue.
> 
> View attachment 16153570


Wow that is an amazing, heavy-hitting trio!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

christianj said:


> My three high-end microbrand independents….Laurent Ferrier Galet Micro-Rotor White Enamel Dial, Schwarz Etienne Roma Synergy x Kari Voutilainen and Laurent Ferrier Galet Square Micro-Rotor Blue.
> 
> View attachment 16153570


Can you take the same pic but with the watches flipped over? Please?


----------



## Mediocre

dbostedo said:


> Can you take the same pic but with the watches flipped over? Please?


I second this motion!


----------



## christianj

Will take pics of the movements once I get better lighting. Sadly my phone skills suck.


----------



## Mediocre

christianj said:


> Will take pics of the movements once I get better lighting. Sadly my phone skills suck.


Thanks! Your watches make up for your phone skills! Very nice!


----------



## christianj

@dbostedo and @Mediocre here you go. The odd placement of the strap tip on the back of the SE was to cover up the edition number.

Comparison shot:










Individual shots


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

christianj said:


> @dbostedo and @Mediocre here you go. The odd placement of the strap tip on the back of the SE was to cover up the edition number.
> 
> Comparison shot:
> 
> View attachment 16155405
> 
> 
> Individual shots
> 
> View attachment 16155426
> 
> 
> View attachment 16155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 16155428


So SO cool! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> So SO cool! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seconded!


----------



## Mediocre

dbostedo said:


> Seconded!


And another! Mechanical art, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cincy2

This is the only Vacheron I've run into that I thought was aesthetically pleasing. Great proportions, unique form factor and interesting complications.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> This is the only Vacheron I've run into that I thought was aesthetically pleasing.


Really? Among all the models they've ever made, just that one?


----------



## baodai6062

Cincy2 said:


> This is the only Vacheron I've run into that I thought was aesthetically pleasing. Great proportions, unique form factor and interesting complications.
> 
> View attachment 16161563


Love VC. I think the lugs, use of guillloche and tourbillion on this model are fantastic…but I can’t get past that it looks like 2 off centered eyes and a mouth with a ball gag. Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## zztopops

baodai6062 said:


> 2 off centered eyes and a mouth with a ball gag


----------



## dbostedo

baodai6062 said:


> Maybe it’s just me.


Probably.


----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Really? Among all the models they've ever made, just that one?


Yes. I'm getting very picky in my old age

"…but I can’t get past that it looks like 2 off centered eyes and a mouth with a ball gag"

It's too late to back out of the deal. I will be trying hard to forget this comment


----------



## baodai6062

Cincy2 said:


> It's too late to back out of the deal. I will be trying hard to forget this comment


Sorry, didn't realize it was something you were considering. Please post pictures when it arrives. I'm sure it will look AMAZING.


----------



## Cincy2

This is a grail watch for me. Very rare and very pricey. Rudis Sylva definitely knows how to stimulate watch lust.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> This is a grail watch for me. Very rare and very pricey. Rudis Sylva definitely knows how to stimulate watch lust.
> 
> View attachment 16162843


Is that a two balance tourbillon?

EDIT: Some Googling shows yes... with a single escapement...


----------



## Cincy2

RS brings the heat!

Cincy


----------



## Actium




----------



## dbostedo

Actium said:


> View attachment 16164206


??


----------



## Actium

dbostedo said:


> ??


A closeup of the Breguet secret signature etched on the enamel dial

You can see it here between the center and 3


----------



## Cincy2

Another Rudis Sylva model using the same dual balance, single escapement movement.


----------



## jb.watching

Picture taken a few weeks ago. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam K

Finally got to see this up close and personal before. Might be an edge case for high end, but some impressive complications at a competitive price. Alas way too large and thick for me to wear regularly.


----------



## dbostedo

Sam K said:


> Finally got to see this up close and personal before. Might be an edge case for high end, but some impressive complications at a competitive price. Alas way too large and thick for me to wear regularly.
> 
> View attachment 16169564
> View attachment 16169565
> View attachment 16169566


I love mine! And I agree that it falls in that high-end-ish category. I'm not sure the finishing and guilloche are up to snuff, though they're nice.


----------



## GrouchoM

Can the chrono dials on those Montblancs readable? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

GrouchoM said:


> Can the chrono dials on those Montblancs readable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes... sort of. They are quite small, so accuracy and _ease _of reading really aren't there. But the design really wasn't done for practicality/usability I guess.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## CanPam

Nice Sunday!


----------



## mykii

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16170220


Honestly I think the the La Tradition is the most iconic watch modern Breguet has ever put out at a commercial level. When I think of Breguet, I think of guilloche, but the actual watch that comes to mind is in fact the La Tradition (which, relative to all models excepting the grand feu's, actually exhibits the least guilloche). 

It's just a damn interesting watch overall - and IMO was ahead of the design curve when released.


----------



## dbostedo

mykii said:


> Honestly I think the the La Tradition is the most iconic watch modern Breguet has ever put out at a commercial level. When I think of Breguet, I think of guilloche


But the Tradition _does _have a guilloche dial still. (And though I love the Tradition and have thought about getting one, I'd prefer it if it didn't have a guilloche dial. I think there's a bit of a clash in the dial and the rest of the watch.)


----------



## Actium

Sam K said:


> Finally got to see this up close and personal before. Might be an edge case for high end, but some impressive complications at a competitive price. Alas way too large and thick for me to wear regularly.
> 
> View attachment 16169564
> View attachment 16169565
> View attachment 16169566


Fun, quirky Chrono but definitely on the thicc side. Still quite admirable


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Another sequel. Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Cincy2

Very nice piece by Franck Muller.

View attachment 16180109
View attachment 16180110


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj




----------



## Jim Jones

I love it. How does it wear? I wish they would make this exact model in the 40-42 mm range


smithj said:


> View attachment 16180642


----------



## smithj

Jim Jones said:


> I love it. How does it wear? I wish they would make this exact model in the 40-42 mm range


I think it actually wears very well given the size. The lugs are very short, so it easily fits on my 7.25” wrist. That said, it’s still big and a 42mm version would be perfect.


----------



## smithj

Overseas for the start of the work week:


----------



## Colombia




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189004





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189149





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189233


Stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Not sure if you all will consider this HE but received this one yesterday


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> Not sure if you all will consider this HE but received this one yesterday


Stunner! Love this model. I have considered this one and the all steel blue version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Very nice piece by Franck Muller. I knew of the brand but alway thought his cases were odd (rectangular) and the watch faces looked like Dali paintings. When I saw this piece howeve rI was smitten. There are several unique features. The minute markers are applied metal rather than printed. The tourbillon cage has engraving of some sort that sparkles in the light as it turns. And the back. What can I say. This is a very aesthetically pleasing piece that I'm happy to add to my collection. I've never seen a Muller like it.

Cincy


----------



## mark1972

Watchowski said:


> View attachment 16149627
> 
> 
> Love the dial so much but then turn around and the movement is just drop dead gorgeous. Soon to be joined by another Metalem dial watch!





Watchowski said:


> View attachment 16149627
> 
> 
> Love the dial so much but then turn around and the movement is just drop dead gorgeous. Soon to be joined by another Metalem dial watch!


ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!


----------



## AnonPi

Cincy2 said:


> Very nice piece by Franck Muller. I knew of the brand but alway thought his cases were odd (rectangular) and the watch faces looked like Dali paintings. When I saw this piece howeve rI was smitten. There are several unique features. The minute markers are applied metal rather than printed. The tourbillon cage has engraving of some sort that sparkles in the light as it turns. And the back. What can I say. This is a very aesthetically pleasing piece that I'm happy to add to my collection. I've never seen a Muller like it.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 16190069
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16190070
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16190071


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @usmc_k9_vet!! 👍😷


----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16190917


Such a stunner, love the Kurt Klaus PC and yours is the best one in the series. I regret that I passed on my chance to own one. Don't think the new MUT PC compares.


----------



## JustAbe

baodai6062 said:


> Such a stunner, love the Kurt Klaus PC and yours is the best one in the series. I regret that I passed on my chance to own one. Don't think the new MUT PC compares.


Thank you, @baodai6062!! It is rare and original, as most have the double blade at 1 o'clock and straight pointer for the moon phase!! Replicas are galore!! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## neons

jb.watching said:


> Picture taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best picture I've seen of a Richard Lange to date. Stunning!


----------



## jb.watching

neons said:


> Best picture I've seen of a Richard Lange to date. Stunning!


Thank you. 

Here’s a somewhat crappy one of the other side. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

@yawn that altiplano 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Noalio




----------



## highendtime.com

A new one in for all of you to enjoy. Am loving it so far, the quality is amazing and its a keeper for sure!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium




----------



## mykii

Not my pic, but same ref I've been rocking since April. Can't get enough.


----------



## Papillon4

Actium said:


> View attachment 16198564


A beautiful Breguet …. I love it !


----------



## Papillon4

My Breguet Type xx


----------



## Actium

Papillon4 said:


> View attachment 16199540
> 
> My Breguet Type xx


Stellar... never saw one in blue but am really feeling it


----------



## Papillon4

Actium said:


> Stellar... never saw one in blue but am really feeling it


Your Breguet is also amazing ! The rolled edging is beautiful . I believe there’s a lot of hand finishing on Breguet cases .


----------



## Papillon4

My JDM special edition GS Snowflake in 18 k white gold


----------



## Cincy2

Kerbedanz is not a well known brand but they definitely have some technical chops to put out a 49mm center tourbillon like this one. It has a huge balance wheel and carousel that must be a blast to watch.

Cincy


----------



## JustAbe

Happy Hump day, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## VicLeChic

Patrimony Contemporaine 85180


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Colombia

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16202267


Beautiful combo you have there. Matches perfectly


----------



## PAMily Man

JustAbe said:


> At least the whip is Hi-Ends!!! 😋 👍😷
> View attachment 16098248


That is a very fine picture


----------



## JustAbe

Colombia said:


> Beautiful combo you have there. Matches perfectly





PAMily Man said:


> That is a very fine picture
> View attachment 16202666
> View attachment 16202667


Thank you, gentlemen!! You are too kind!! Stay safe and healthy!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PAMily Man

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, gentlemen!! You are too kind!! Stay safe and healthy!! 👍😷


Do you have a SOTC by any chance ,Abe?
Because I do believe that you have pretty much all the watches that count these days


----------



## JustAbe

PAMily Man said:


> Do you have a SOTC by any chance ,Abe?
> Because I do believe that you have pretty much all the watches that count these days


Thank you, @PAMily Man!! I have been collecting for quite a while, and the SOTC would be physically impossible!! 😉😅


----------



## JustAbe

But here is another one earlier today!! 😜😇


----------



## zztopops

Turbo S?


----------



## AnonPi

JustAbe said:


> But here is another one earlier today!! 😜😇
> View attachment 16202873


How about a SOTG?


----------



## AnnieVan

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - that is gorgeous!


----------



## WatchEater666

Old shot


----------



## Cincy2

Lederer Chronograph. Very low volume and unbelievably finishing.


----------



## baodai6062

As much as I love the idea of complications, I think I'm headed back to keeping time only functions in the rotation. Time to start winding. the At least the day of the week is correct...


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Lederer Chronograph. Very low volume and unbelievably finishing.
> 
> View attachment 16204137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204138


I love the back crystal on that!! It's up for a GPHG award this year in the "Mechanical Exception" category, and I think has a good chance of winning. (Though the winners are pretty arbitrary based on the judging panel's whims.)


----------



## dbostedo

baodai6062 said:


> As much as I love the idea of complications, I think I'm headed back to keeping time only functions in the rotation. Time to start winding. the At least the day of the week is correct...


That's why you should keep it on a winder, despite some folks advice to the contrary in other threads.


----------



## baodai6062

dbostedo said:


> That's why you should keep it on a winder, despite some folks advice to the contrary in other threads.


The factory box it comes in has a built-in winder. Neither that or even the other winders I have seem to keep it or any of my other watches wound. It's a source of frustration but a topic for a different thread.


----------



## zztopops

Cincy2 said:


> Lederer Chronograph


Wow that movement design!


----------



## GrouchoM

Cincy2 said:


> Lederer Chronograph. Very low volume and unbelievably finishing.
> 
> View attachment 16204137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204138


Chronometer, not chronograph. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


>


Man that’s nice! Love that domed sapphire and what it does to the dial at different angles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I'm starting to develop a soft spot for these GO divers. Stunning!

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Nutbeem

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm starting to develop a soft spot for these GO divers. Stunning!
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Agreed. Is GO the next Lange?


----------



## JustAbe

JLC Reverso for today!! At work, exit stage left!! 😉😅


----------



## NardinNut

Said it before and I’ll say it again, the 5167a is definitely top candidate for an only watch


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## malioil

JustAbe said:


> At least the whip is Hi-Ends!!! 😋 👍😷
> View attachment 16098248


Hats off, lovely combo!


----------



## JustAbe

After work, time to play!!


----------



## JustAbe

malioil said:


> Hats off, lovely combo!


Thank you, @malioil!! I am inclined to agree with you. You have impeccable taste, kind Sir!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mykii

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16223639


Loving this.


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday I was wearing an AP.









Driving an IWC!!









But today, it's the G.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Rozebol

NardinNut said:


> Said it before and I’ll say it again, the 5167a is definitely top candidate for an only watch


Absolutely agree with this one! Such an all around beauty!


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Colombia

Just in. Excuse the date


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Colombia said:


> Just in. Excuse the date
> View attachment 16228968


Congrats! Love this model. I hope you enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! Love this model. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx I appreciate it


----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## PointNtime

Wear it in good health!


----------



## WatchEater666

found this on my phone and thought it was funny that the garbage can is in the back lol


----------



## NardinNut

Yes, yes I know, Omega is not HE. However, I’d argue this one is!


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Cincy2

Louis Moinet Tempograph. One of many metal and color combinations. Twenty second retrograde indicator and lots of other animation on the front dial. I'm a hopeless fan of this brand.


----------



## Cincy2

This is a titanium version of the Moinet Memoris. Another favorite of mine. I just picked one up at a very good price.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> This is a titanium version of the Moinet Memoris. Another favorite of mine. I just picked one up at a very good price.
> 
> View attachment 16234994


Love those! But my favorite one has more color...


----------



## christianj

New Epsom strap to make the Laurent Ferrier a bit more casual than with my alligator strap. Still not sure but I think it works. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkc2017




----------



## Relo60

PF check in 👋🏼👋🏼😊🙏🏼😊😷. Cheers ✌🏼


----------



## dbostedo

High-end-ish GO on a new tweed strap for winter.


----------



## Colombia

dbostedo said:


> High-end-ish GO on a new tweed strap for winter.
> View attachment 16240368


Nice combo. Can you post more of the strap?


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 🏼
> View attachment 16241420


The car maybe speedy but not the watch. Have a great day, sir. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

View attachment 16242161


----------



## dbostedo

Colombia said:


> Nice combo. Can you post more of the strap?


Sure... it's from @Vario, and so far I really like it. I bought a blue version too, and a solid medium blue one for other watches. They're a bit stiffer than expected at first, but are loosening up. They're leather backed too.

I'm still not entirely sold on this watch with this strap - there might be too much blue in it... but I think that's a lot more obvious in the pics than in person.


----------



## JustAbe

It was a speedy Tuesday, after all!! 😜😇🤣









Wednesday is the Hump Day, though!!! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Cincy2

Moinet Tempograph. Lots moving on the dial: Balance wheel, small seconds and 20 second retrograde hand.


----------



## MellowYellow

Cincy2 said:


> Moinet Tempograph. Lots moving on the dial: Balance wheel, small seconds and 20 second retrograde hand.


How does reading the small seconds and retrograde work?


----------



## Cincy2

MellowYellow said:


> How does reading the small seconds and retrograde work?


The hands with the tear drop ends make enough of an impression to provide for easy reading of the sub dial. This is one of several watches with a subdial that I own. I don't find them to be problematic


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## SISL




----------



## Cincy2

Just a little too much bling for me but you have to admire the skill it took to create it.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## JustAbe

My Xmas present!! 😁 I have to wait till Xmas day 😢


----------



## dbostedo

JustAbe said:


> My Xmas present!! 😁 I have to wait till Xmas day 😢
> View attachment 16256741


Wait.... are you just hiding it from us? Or do you not know which model it is either?

And if you're just hiding it from us, I find it very unfair for you to make us wait until Christmas for something that isn't even our gift!  (Unless you'd like to make it my gift...then I'm OK waiting. )


----------



## ar7iste

JustAbe said:


> My Xmas present!! 😁 I have to wait till Xmas day 😢
> View attachment 16256741


Congrats on the new watch!
Give us one hint to try and find what it is, even if it’s difficult we have 1 month to figure it out


----------



## GrouchoM

This looks like half the blurry sales posts on eBay. I assume it's not the seller picture. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16258503
> 
> View attachment 16258505


Two Speedys in one day!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Colombia




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cincy2

Montblanc is considered to be a luxury brand rather than only a mechanical watch brand but they make some watches with very interesting features. I chased this model down in Riga Latvia and had some heart stopping moments procuring it and getting it back to the states through customs. It was worth the effort however as it is big and beautiful. There are two features of interest, one visual and one technical. The visual feature involves the hands on the subdial. They are printed on transparent disks that rotate and give the impression the hands are floating in space as they reflect off the surface of the dial. The technical interest surrounds the balance wheel and tourbillon. There are two hairsprings wound vertically in a column shape, one inside the other. Each acts in opposition to the other with exactly the same force although they are different diameters. Not an easy task to design. Column hair springs were used extensively in marine chronometers due to their perceived accuracy increase over the flat wound versions. The case is curved to fit the wrist exceeding well even though the watch itself is 47mm wide. The finishing is world class with polishing and anglage everywhere. Everything to see is on the dial with the back being a non descript solid plate.


----------



## zztopops

Dang! That's a beauty of a tourby! 

Any pics of the rear end?


----------



## Watchowski

The 'Other' Czapek, beautiful Guilloche dial. And a jitter free Chrono movement. On the bigger and thicker side for me(at 6.25 inch wrist), but the curved lugs makes it easily wearable and on the rubber strap is just an amazing daily wear!


----------



## GrouchoM

Watchowski said:


> The 'Other' Czapek, beautiful Guilloche dial. And a jitter free Chrono movement. On the bigger and thicker side for me(at 6.25 inch wrist), but the curved lugs makes it easily wearable and on the rubber strap is just an amazing daily wear!
> 
> View attachment 16264049


Beautiful piece that I wasn't aware of! It's interesting that they describe the movement as:


> Caliber SXH3: Haute Horlogerie integrated automatic Chronograph movement with a bespoke execution


So, they state that it's HH.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Watchowski said:


> The 'Other' Czapek, beautiful Guilloche dial. And a jitter free Chrono movement. On the bigger and thicker side for me(at 6.25 inch wrist), but the curved lugs makes it easily wearable and on the rubber strap is just an amazing daily wear!
> 
> View attachment 16264049


Nice to see Czapek getting love, congrats on that. 

I have the Antarctique with blue dial on order but have to be patient as it won’t be coming until spring 2022. The movement is definitely HH!


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm not saying that I disagree with their movements being HH, only their labeling them as such in an objective manner. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

GrouchoM said:


> So, they state that it's HH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The movement is technically strong(same as used in the recent Parmigiani releases) and it is quite pleasantly finished.

HH or not - I definitely wouldn't put this in the same category as a hand finished VC or Lange movements, technicality not withstanding. I would group this with a Moser or Parmigiani in terms of finishing though. It is more industrial. But then again, I am not an expert on anything let alone discuss movement finishing


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> I'm not saying that I disagree with their movements being HH, only their labeling them as such in an objective manner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Well certainly there’s no hard and fast definition of HH and maybe Czapek are applying a different set of standards than we are. However this particular train wheel cock from the cal SHX5 movement is black polished and hand bevelled/polished with 6 interior angles and 4 exterior angles. This by itself adds 10% to the cost of the movement! The rest of the polished jewel housings on the train wheel cocks are initially machined using fine diamond tools and then a final polish by hand.


----------



## zztopops

How about this for HH movement finishing?


----------



## GrouchoM

hub6152 said:


> Well certainly there’s no hard and fast definition of HH and maybe Czapek are applying a different set of standards than we are. However this particular train wheel cock from the cal SHX5 movement is black polished and hand bevelled/polished with 6 interior angles and 4 exterior angles. This by itself adds 10% to the cost of the movement! The rest of the polished jewel housings on the train wheel cocks are initially machined using fine diamond tools and then a final polish by hand.


No doubt, I'd call it HH, but that's subjective. They specs should be, IMHO, strictly objective. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

zztopops said:


> How about this for HH movement finishing?
> 
> View attachment 16264374


Jawdropping. Does the manufacturer refer to it as HH in its description of the movement? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

GrouchoM said:


> Does the manufacturer refer to it as HH in its description of the movement?


_Using the techniques of lacquering Saiei Makie and Somata zaiku for the dial and bridges of this watch, it takes over 1000 hours of work to complete. The raw materials for its creation are: Kinpun (gold dust), Jyunkin-itakane (gold leaf), Yakou-gai (shell of great green turban) and Awabi-gai (abalone shell from New Zealand). 

In the words of the Voutilainen manufacture: ‘One of the greatest lacquer studios of Japan, Kitamura studio, under the guidance of Mr. T. Kitamura, creates works of lacquer art that stand at the pinnacle of Japanese tradition, bringing a craft that has existed for hundreds of years into the present, exemplifying the passion to preserve the soul, spirit and identity of traditional Japanese culture as expressed in the Edo period. This superlative work engages us immediately on a physical level and one can only stand in awe at the commitment, patience and dedication required to create these works of art. This symbiosis of Japanese tradition with the most innovative Swiss haute horlogerie creations of Kari Voutilainen represents an all-embracing mechanical and visual work of art that unites the East and West in perfect harmony.’_


----------



## AnonPi

GrouchoM said:


> I'm not saying that I disagree with their movements being HH, only their labeling them as such in an objective manner.


Well, you know, once marketing gets involved ...


----------



## GrouchoM

zztopops said:


> _Using the techniques of lacquering Saiei Makie and Somata zaiku for the dial and bridges of this watch, it takes over 1000 hours of work to complete. The raw materials for its creation are: Kinpun (gold dust), Jyunkin-itakane (gold leaf), Yakou-gai (shell of great green turban) and Awabi-gai (abalone shell from New Zealand).
> 
> In the words of the Voutilainen manufacture: ‘One of the greatest lacquer studios of Japan, Kitamura studio, under the guidance of Mr. T. Kitamura, creates works of lacquer art that stand at the pinnacle of Japanese tradition, bringing a craft that has existed for hundreds of years into the present, exemplifying the passion to preserve the soul, spirit and identity of traditional Japanese culture as expressed in the Edo period. This superlative work engages us immediately on a physical level and one can only stand in awe at the commitment, patience and dedication required to create these works of art. This symbiosis of Japanese tradition with the most innovative Swiss haute horlogerie creations of Kari Voutilainen represents an all-embracing mechanical and visual work of art that unites the East and West in perfect harmony.’_


The first paragraph of objective (and very impressive). The second one, of written as a quoted statement, implies that it's subjective.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

GrouchoM said:


> The first paragraph of objective (and very impressive). The second one, of written as a quoted statement, implies that it's subjective.


I think you're right, not HH. Marketing spin masters up to their usual dirty deeds 😞.


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> The first paragraph of objective (and very impressive). The second one, of written as a quoted statement, implies that it's subjective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I’m really not sure what the problem is with Czapek labelling their movements as HH? They are a small independent brand that’s surprisingly transparent regarding where they source parts and/or manufacture in cooperation with specialist “partner” companies and given that HH is merely a vague term that implies a high quality level of manufacture/finishing rather than a specific legal definition I can’t see how they are not entitled to use it as a descriptive term. 

Yes the Voutillainen is finished to a far far higher level, and the price one pays to own a KV reflects that (assuming you can even buy one at all), but that doesn’t mean that independent companies that can’t compete at the same level are no less worthy. Anyone buying these watches, be it Czapek, Moser or Rexhep Rexhepi/Akrivia is more than aware of what goes in to the making of them that it’s far from misleading and certainly for me I spent a great deal of time studying the brand and finally managed to try on a prototype before deciding to buy.


----------



## zztopops

@GrouchoM out of curiosity, what brands, examples or necessary criteria do you consider qualify as HH?


----------



## GrouchoM

zztopops said:


> @GrouchoM out of curiosity, what brands or examples do you consider qualify as HH?


While I see certain brands, like ALS, as being 100% HH, there's many that I only view as having examples of HH within their product lines.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> While I see certain brands, like ALS, as being 100% HH, there's many that I only view as having examples of HH within their product lines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


So how exactly are you defining HH then? That every part of the movement is finished by hand?


----------



## GrouchoM

hub6152 said:


> I’m really not sure what the problem is with Czapek labelling their movements as HH? They are a small independent brand that’s surprisingly transparent regarding where they source parts and/or manufacture in cooperation with specialist “partner” companies and given that HH is merely a vague term that implies a high quality level of manufacture/finishing rather than a specific legal definition I can’t see how they are not entitled to use it as a descriptive term.
> 
> Yes the Voutillainen is finished to a far far higher level, and the price one pays to own a KV reflects that (assuming you can even buy one at all), but that doesn’t mean that independent companies that can’t compete at the same level are no less worthy. Anyone buying these watches, be it Czapek, Moser or Rexhep Rexhepi/Akrivia is more than aware of what goes in to the making of them that it’s far from misleading and certainly for me I spent a great deal of time studying the brand and finally managed to try on a prototype before deciding to buy.


I'm not sure if I'd term it "problem" so much as my sentiment about a manufacturer's technical description of its movement with an ill-defined term like HH (or Superlative Chronometer).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> I'm not sure if I'd term it "problem" so much as my sentiment about a manufacturer's technical description of its movement with an ill-defined term like HH (or Superlative Chronometer).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Well just maybe this is one example where the translation from the French into English loses some of its inferred meaning and you take it too literally. 

However Superlative Chronometer - why on Earth not? What would be the ideal term to print on a dial? Very Accurate and Tested Chronometer just doesn’t have the same je ne sais quois!!


----------



## GrouchoM

hub6152 said:


> Well just maybe this is one example where the translation from the French into English loses some of its inferred meaning and you take it too literally.
> 
> However Superlative Chronometer - why on Earth not? What would be the ideal term to print on a dial? Very Accurate and Tested Chronometer just doesn’t have the same je ne sais quois!!


The first paragraph would be more plausible to me if HH was an expression used similarly by other celebrated HE brands. Although, my math/engineer mind does make me want strictly objective writing in technical descriptions.
Regarding Rolex's self created SC- I have no (non-aesthetic) issue with them plastering or on their watches front or back.... just not in the specs unless they define what it means. 



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> The first paragraph would be more plausible to me if HH was an expression used similarly by other celebrated HE brands. Although, my math/engineer mind does make me want strictly objective writing in technical descriptions.
> Regarding Rolex's self created SC- I have no (non-aesthetic) issue with them plastering or on their watches front or back.... just not in the specs unless they define what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah Rolex do actually define it:

"The green seal accompanying every Rolex watch is a symbol of its status as a Superlative Chronometer. This exclusive designation attests that it has successfully undergone a series of specific final controls by Rolex in its own laboratories according to its own criteria, in addition to the official COSC certification of its movement".


----------



## GrouchoM

So, it's COSC certified and then went through their in house QA. So? Did this differ from Omega, Breitling, etc.? 
aside from their watches lacking the magical green seal.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

GrouchoM said:


> So, it's COSC certified and then went through their in house QA. So? Did this differ from Omega, Breitling, etc.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


If Breitling is COSC certified then yes the same tests are applied. Omega now uses METAS instead of COSC for its testing and I’m not sure what the criteria for that is although it’s very similar I guess. 

No idea if Breitling performs anymore testing beyond the COSC other than routine QC testing.


----------



## GrouchoM

hub6152 said:


> If Breitling is COSC certified then yes the same tests are applied. Omega now uses METAS instead of COSC for its testing and I’m not sure what the criteria for that is although it’s very similar I guess.
> 
> No idea if Breitling performs anymore testing beyond the COSC other than routine QC testing.


METAS is defined (it's both the group, like COSC, as well as a variety specs which vary by movement, like COSC).
Aside from using COSC certified movements, I don't know what Breitling does for QA but, after installing the certified movements, each piece needs to be accuracy and WR tested at the least.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam K

GrouchoM said:


> So, it's COSC certified and then went through their in house QA. So? Did this differ from Omega, Breitling, etc.?
> aside from their watches lacking the magical green seal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I seem to recall that the post-casing tests involves the watch performing to a +-2 seconds standard, compared to the 5(?) second requirements for COSC.


----------



## Cincy2

Classic design with a size and weight that stands out from the crowd. The movement has a fusee for timing accuracy.


----------



## hub6152

Cincy2 said:


> Classic design with a size and weight that stands out from the crowd. The movement has a fusee for timing accuracy.
> 
> View attachment 16264753
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264754


Glorious Berthoud. Magnificent.


----------



## Relo60

PF check in😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> Classic design with a size and weight that stands out from the crowd. The movement has a fusee for timing accuracy.
> 
> View attachment 16264753
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264754


FB are absolute grail watches. Nothing else like em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

Does FB have any business relationships with Chopard? I've often see the two show up when searching under FB tags.


----------



## dbostedo

zztopops said:


> Does FB have any business relationships with Chopard? I've often see the two show up when searching under FB tags.


The Chopard Group owns FB.


----------



## zztopops

dbostedo said:


> Chopard Group owns FB.


That explains it


----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Watchowski

33mm of Guilloche greatness


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Colombia




----------



## 37

The black sheep of the black sheep... or rather the blue-grey sheep of the black sheep.


----------



## ManhattanMD

37 said:


> The black sheep of the black sheep... or rather the blue-grey sheep of the black sheep.


This right here might be my grail watch. Beautiful.


----------



## 37

ManhattanMD said:


> This right here might be my grail watch. Beautiful.


Thank you. It's been my daily for a month solid and very well may have ruined watch collecting for me.

I hope you can find one. It's certainly worth it.


----------



## mykii

37 said:


> The black sheep of the black sheep... or rather the blue-grey sheep of the black sheep.


This is definitely the best "normal" Overseas ever made IMO (P.S. I hate calling it normal, since its probably rarer than some of the haute/complicated VCs). Too good.


----------



## 37

mykii said:


> This is definitely the best "normal" Overseas ever made IMO (P.S. I hate calling it normal, since its probably rarer than some of the haute/complicated VCs). Too good.


Normal seems fitting. It doesn't look like a high-end watch at a distance, especially on rubber. It's more of a sleeper than a basic Aquanaut.


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Classic, understated, elegant, simple.


----------



## Cincy2

My love of watches began at a very young age sitting on my father's lap listening to his pocket watch tick. After all these years and acquisitions / sales I can still get heart palpitations over a sublime example of the watchmaker's art. So it was with this Ferdinand Berthoud FB 2RE2 chronometer. With some help from a friend I tracked down the last of the ten pieces in rose gold and black dial and added it to the collection. The dial has a classical elegance reminiscent of the 19th century naval chronometers. While the horology that made this watch the winner of the chronometer first prize at GPHG in 2020 is not revolutionary, it applies several tried and true methods in serial to create an accurate and aesthetically pleasing timepiece. To get to the +/- 0.5 second accuracy per day FB claims they utilized:

Fusee and chain to control mainspring torque
Remontoire d'égalité to further normalize the torque over the entire power reserve
Stop function at 50 hours to eliminate errors from the almost unwound mainspring
While doing this they incorporated a deadbeat seconds and hacking function along with finishing the likes of which I have not seen before in a watch of any price. The pictures and my camera skills don't do it justice. It also has a "side view" window so that you can gaze at the fusee chain. In order to capture this watch I had to sell three pieces of the collection including my Romain Gauthier Logical One. I was suffering some seller's remorse until this showed up on my doorstep. Worth it.


----------



## SISL

There's high end and then there's museum grade...


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> I tracked down the last of the ten pieces in rose gold and black dial and added it to the collection.


  



Cincy2 said:


> I had to sell ... my Romain Gauthier Logical One.


----------



## sieglo

Amazing piece. Looks like there’s another one available at Cellini in NYC if you have $220k handy.









Chronomètre FB 2RE | Ferdinand Berthoud | Cellini Jewelers


See the Chronomètre FB 2RE men's luxury watch at Cellini, an authorized retailer for Ferdinand Berthoud. Contact us for pricing and availability.




www.cellinijewelers.com


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

A man and his watch


----------



## mediasapiens




----------



## Willmunny

smithj said:


> Overseas for the start of the work week:
> View attachment 16185715


I am new to the forums and new to the world of automatic watches. I haven't seen a watch I would classify as a "grail" watch until this one. That is extremely classy and understated. The kind of "stealth wealth" watch that you can walk around with on your wrist and very few people will appreciate. Thanks for sharing a photo of it on the wrist. The VC website stock photos do not do this one justice. Cheers.


----------



## 37

Lazy shot this morning.


----------



## Hams911

Just picked up a nice piece. First UJ for me and I am so blown away at the finishing. I find myself staring at the hand painted grainage dial and inlaid lacquered numerals as much as I do at the movement. The moon phase is a first for my collection and it is a stunner for sure!


----------



## bfcsbfl

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Is it the weekend yet?
> View attachment 16246455



Wowwwwwwww
lets see some more of that strap


----------



## NardinNut

It’s GO time


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## dinexus

Froze my new Antarctique for a photo opp. Safe to say that the water resistance checks out


----------



## 37




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Scblacksunshine!

bfcsbfl said:


> Wowwwwwwww
> lets see some more of that strap


 Full glory here..not for everyone but something different


----------



## JustAbe

No. 5 on the best ever list!! 😱🤣


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> No. 5 on the best ever list!! 🤣
> View attachment 16286578


Best 5 what? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Full glory here..not for everyone but something different
> View attachment 16286579


I love it


----------



## Cincy2

I don't care for the majority of IWC watches but this sports watch caught my eye. The combination of carbon fiber (with a gloss finish) case, ceramic bezel and black weave dial with green contrast reeks of testosterone. The 46mm size makes a statement. I love the pistons on the winding weight. This is a relatively affordable sports watch to wear when you don't want to risk damaging your Patek Phillipe


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> Best 5 what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


😱 🤣🤣🤣 No comment!! Source courtesy of @Purple Hayz.


----------



## ar7iste

Cincy2 said:


> I don't care for the majority of IWC watches but this sports watch caught my eye. The combination of carbon fiber (with a gloss finish) case, ceramic bezel and black weave dial with green contrast reeks of testosterone. The 46mm size makes a statement. I love the pistons on the winding weight. This is a relatively affordable sports watch to wear when you don't want to risk damaging your Patek Phillipe
> 
> View attachment 16287077
> View attachment 16287078


You are right, and I think the ceramic versions are amongst the best bargain you can get pre owned. Less than $5k for a full ceramic case, in house movement, 120m water resistance, super nice.


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 No comment!! Source courtesy of @Purple Hayz.
> 
> View attachment 16287399


I don't think I've ever seen a top 10 list that included Rolex and Invicta before....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a top 10 list that included Rolex and Invicta before....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's OK, @GrouchoM. It most probably is Fake News!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hub6152

Cincy2 said:


> My love of watches began at a very young age sitting on my father's lap listening to his pocket watch tick. After all these years and acquisitions / sales I can still get heart palpitations over a sublime example of the watchmaker's art. So it was with this Ferdinand Berthoud FB 2RE2 chronometer. With some help from a friend I tracked down the last of the ten pieces in rose gold and black dial and added it to the collection. The dial has a classical elegance reminiscent of the 19th century naval chronometers. While the horology that made this watch the winner of the chronometer first prize at GPHG in 2020 is not revolutionary, it applies several tried and true methods in serial to create an accurate and aesthetically pleasing timepiece. To get to the +/- 0.5 second accuracy per day FB claims they utilized:
> 
> Fusee and chain to control mainspring torque
> Remontoire d'égalité to further normalize the torque over the entire power reserve
> Stop function at 50 hours to eliminate errors from the almost unwound mainspring
> While doing this they incorporated a deadbeat seconds and hacking function along with finishing the likes of which I have not seen before in a watch of any price. The pictures and my camera skills don't do it justice. It also has a "side view" window so that you can gaze at the fusee chain. In order to capture this watch I had to sell three pieces of the collection including my Romain Gauthier Logical One. I was suffering some seller's remorse until this showed up on my doorstep. Worth it.
> 
> View attachment 16275753
> 
> 
> View attachment 16275751
> 
> 
> View attachment 16275758
> 
> 
> View attachment 16275755


Isn’t that escapement the one that Derek Pratt developed in the similar to the way that George Daniels developed the co-axial escapement except that Derek never achieved the same recognition for it. It’s utterly beautiful and must be an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## hub6152

JustAbe said:


> No comment!! Source courtesy of @Purple Hayz.
> 
> View attachment 16287399


Luckily it’s not a “best ever” list but merely a “who has the most of” list!! Phew!!


----------



## GrouchoM

I think the title shouldn't be worded as "Top Swiss Chronometer Producers, 2012" but as "Largest Output Swiss Chronometer
Producers/Resellers, 2012". As far as I can recall, Invicta doesn't produce an in-house COSC certified movement. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GrouchoM said:


> I think the title shouldn't be worded as "Top Swiss Chronometer Producers, 2012" but as "Largest Output Swiss Chronometer
> Producers/Resellers, 2012". As far as I can recall, Invicta doesn't produce an in-house COSC certified movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think that you are unto something there, Mr. @GrouchoM!! I like your line of thinking!! Stay safe, Sir!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## 37

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16288566


Cheater! You posted that yesterday! 

Since we're cheating, here's mine from earlier today...


----------



## JustAbe

37 said:


> Cheater! You posted that yesterday!


Not on this thread, @37!!! 🧐🤔 😜


----------



## 37

JustAbe said:


> Not on this thread, @37!!! 🧐🤔 😜


Oh yeah? Go back one page.  








Hi-Ends eye candy thread!!!


Lazy shot this morning.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JustAbe

37 said:


> Oh yeah? Go back one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Ends eye candy thread!!!
> 
> 
> Lazy shot this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Then it must be too much Single Malt @37!! 😱🤷‍♂️ 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe

Number five on @Purple Hayz's list!, good enough for Hi-Ends!! Or it must be too much Single Malt @37!! 😱🤷‍♂️ 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Colombia




----------



## JustAbe

Enjoy the weekend, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Cincy2

This is one of the few GF watches I like. The dial has a symmetry that others lack. Definitely eye candy.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Not a hot brand but the design of this 42mm UN skeleton in titanium is just fantastic!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## chaosman

MrBlahBlah said:


> Not a hot brand but the design of this 42mm UN skeleton in titanium is just fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love UN just got me a Freak X Recently



http://imgur.com/a/Si2sIE3


----------



## 37




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Btiggemann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Cincy2

The Greubel Forsey Double Tourbillon in Red Gold with a black dial. Very masculine.


----------



## WatchEater666

the same but different


----------



## JustAbe

Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## AndyCouey

JustAbe said:


> Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!!
> View attachment 16305191
> 
> View attachment 16305192
> 
> View attachment 16305253


How comfortable is that? They've caught my eyes lately...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio




----------



## 37




----------



## Devray

Just recently acquired this…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintsman

I went to London for the day and took the opportunity to try a few watches on.


----------



## WatchEater666

Makes PP/ALS seem like a 5 year old used a dremel to finish them.


----------



## Horoticus

^If the watch genie appeared, then this would be on my wish list. Beautiful!


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Happy Hump Day, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

AndyCouey said:


> How comfortable is that? They've caught my eyes lately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Very comfortable on my 8-inch wrist!! 🤨😅


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## ar7iste

AndyCouey said:


> How comfortable is that? They've caught my eyes lately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Just Fyi, you need to try them first. I love the finissimo's design but for my 6.75inch wrist the 40mm were uncomfortable. Wrist size doesn't mean much because I can wear a 47mm PAM, but do yourself a favor and try them out before you buy


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Brey17




----------



## 37

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16314866


Your date disc is black. First one I've seen that way. When did they change from white?

Edit: Never mind. I'm an idiot. Your watch is the blue dial, not black. That's why. 😂


----------



## sieglo

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16314861


Here’s mine! Apparently Lange is no longer making them in platinum:


----------



## Brey17

37 said:


> Your date disc is black. First one I've seen that way. When did they change from white?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I'm an idiot. Your watch is the blue dial, not black. That's why. 😂


Ya, lighting was not quite right. Haha


----------



## WatchEater666

Of all the watches I’ve owned, Breguet still feels the most slept on.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16312875
> 
> View attachment 16312876
> 
> 
> Makes PP/ALS seem like a 5 year old used a dremel to finish them.


Best finishing in the business and it's not even close.


----------



## sieglo

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Best finishing in the business and it's not even close.


Their logo is holding them back.


----------



## JustAbe

sieglo said:


> Here’s mine! Apparently Lange is no longer making them in platinum:
> 
> View attachment 16315383


The moon phase disk is fantastic!! Sir, you are correct. This Ref. 109.025 was produced from 2003-2015. Stay safe and healthy, my friend!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sieglo said:


> Their logo is holding them back.


I have to disagree with you. They recently closed their books and are not taking new orders because they’re so backed up with work and in demand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

I designed this with jochen and it turned out perfectly. Will do a full review later but I also got a custom curved rubber strap and a Milanese bracelet.

Took strong hints from the Breguet Marine line. I like this a lot more than my Breguet so that hit the chopping block.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## GrouchoM

Lovely watch, @WatchEater666! Out of curiosity, how/where are you selling your Breguet? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

GrouchoM said:


> Lovely watch, @WatchEater666! Out of curiosity, how/where are you selling your Breguet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I wouldent mind seeing some pics. I love Breguet's


----------



## 37

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16319666
> 
> 
> I designed this with jochen and it turned out perfectly. Will do a full review later but I also got a custom curved rubber strap and a Milanese bracelet.
> 
> Took strong hints from the Breguet Marine line. I like this a lot more than my Breguet so that hit the chopping block.


The guilloche on that piece is next-level. Very well executed. Huge congrats. 🍻

That seconds hand is fun. Can't say I've seen an open lollipop design before. Everything ties so well together.


----------



## WatchEater666

Thanks guys, I took better pics and posted a quick review here:









My first custom watch…finally arrived!


Just received this and thought I’d put a quick review together. I modified one of Benzinger’s models to reveal the balance - which is just the right amount of skeletonization in my opinion. Wait time, I think I ordered this in May, and received it today, on Christmas Eve. Pricing was very...




www.watchuseek.com








GrouchoM said:


> Lovely watch, @WatchEater666! Out of curiosity, how/where are you selling your Breguet?


Right here on WUS


Jim Jones said:


> I wouldent mind seeing some pics. I love Breguet's





37 said:


> The guilloche on that piece is next-level. Very well executed. Huge congrats. 🍻
> 
> That seconds hand is fun. Can't say I've seen an open lollipop design before. Everything ties so well together.


----------



## GrouchoM

Is there a "before customizing" picture? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

GrouchoM said:


> Is there a "before customizing" picture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Jochen will basically do anything you want within reason. I had him slice the dial to reveal the balance. He has a catalog you’ll have to email him for.


----------



## Jim Jones

Man i love that Breguet Marine
Congrats on the new piece as well


----------



## JustAbe

Santa was very generous this year!! Waited for years for the reference to change!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JustAbe said:


> Santa was very generous this year!! Waited for years for the reference to change!!
> View attachment 16320940


Wow! I’ll say!! Very nice. Congrats and Merry Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> Santa was very generous this year!! Waited for years for the reference to change!! 🏼
> View attachment 16320940


You must have been a much better boy than me this year. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow! I’ll say!! Very nice. Congrats and Merry Christmas.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GrouchoM said:


> You must have been a much better boy than me this year.
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thank you!! I was a very good boy indeed!! Mrs. Abe wishes all a Happy New Year too!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## 37




----------



## raja_3012

Wanted to share a fun pic here of the 7900v


----------



## Colombia

raja_3012 said:


> Wanted to share a fun pic here of the 7900v


Loving the orange strap. Anyway of purchasing one? I’ve been trying hard to find one.


----------



## raja_3012

Colombia said:


> Loving the orange strap. Anyway of purchasing one? I’ve been trying hard to find one.


They are long sold out. Only 100 of them were made.


----------



## Colombia

raja_3012 said:


> They are long sold out. Only 100 of them were made.


Wooow any other venders make one similar?


----------



## raja_3012

Colombia said:


> Wooow any other venders make one similar?


Delugs make in leather. Vacheron Constantin Overseas: More Strap Options At Long Last!


----------



## Colombia

Has anyone tried their straps on the Vacheron ?


----------



## raja_3012

Colombia said:


> Has anyone tried their straps on the Vacheron ?


@freesole has Delugs straps for his VCO. You can reach out to him for candid feedback.


----------



## manofrolex

Colombia said:


> Has anyone tried their straps on the Vacheron ?


----------



## Cincy2

New LE by Montblanc. The chronograph dials rotate to show seconds and minutes. Here in stainless steel.


----------



## Relo60

Wishing 2022 will be a better year around the globe🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼⛄


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> New LE by Montblanc. The chronograph dials rotate to show seconds and minutes. Here in stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 16326004


Interesting... they made an all gold one for OnlyWatch:










But I still like my regular one, and happen to be wearing it right now in fact:


----------



## AndyCouey

So many amazing pieces on here!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhan

Overseas 42040 (Ist gen)








Regards, Ron


----------



## Cincy2

I've run out of superlatives for this Greubel Forsey piece. I really don't like any of their other designs due to the asymmetry and excessive writing on the faces. This on had it all and I had to have it. The engineering is impressive. There are two tourbillons. One canted at 30 degrees to the face of the watch. It carries the balance wheel and makes a full trip in sixty seconds. A second tourbillon rotates the entire 30 degree assembly every four minutes. The display shows seconds, the status of the four minute tourbillon and the power reserve. Finishes are off the chart as you would expect. A beautiful addition to the collection.

Cincy


----------



## 37

Cordura today for something similar but different...


----------



## Rbq




----------



## Colombia




----------



## 37




----------



## manofrolex

37 said:


>


----------



## Qettle

37 said:


> Cordura today for something similar but different...


Is this the overseas dual time everest limited edition?


----------



## dbostedo

Qettle said:


> Is this the overseas dual time everest limited edition?


Yes... only 150 made.


----------



## 37

Qettle said:


> Is this the overseas dual time everest limited edition?


Yes. I picked it up a couple months ago from my local VC boutique.


----------



## Qettle

37 said:


> Yes. I picked it up a couple months ago from my local VC boutique.


Very nice sir. It's on the wish list...


----------



## Tomer I.

Relo60 said:


> Wishing 2022 will be a better year around the globe️
> 
> View attachment 16326284


Amen, brilliant piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Cincy2 said:


> I've run out of superlatives for this Greubel Forsey piece. I really don't like any of their other designs due to the asymmetry and excessive writing on the faces. This on had it all and I had to have it. The engineering is impressive. There are two tourbillons. One canted at 30 degrees to the face of the watch. It carries the balance wheel and makes a full trip in sixty seconds. A second tourbillon rotates the entire 30 degree assembly every four minutes. The display shows seconds, the status of the four minute tourbillon and the power reserve. Finishes are off the chart as you would expect. A beautiful addition to the collection.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 16329158
> 
> 
> View attachment 16329159
> 
> 
> View attachment 16329160


Wow I think this wins the thread


----------



## dbostedo

WatchEater666 said:


> Wow I think this wins the thread


I think @Cincy2 's Berthoud beats it... but that's just IMO as obviously their both kind of astounding in their own way. I think I just like how the FB looks more.


----------



## Cincy2

Some watches just exude class. Like this one from GP.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Colombia

raja_3012 said:


>


Are those Delugs straps? I just ordered the orange one to see how I like it.


----------



## 37

Colombia said:


> Are those Delugs straps? I just ordered the orange one to see how I like it.


Those are all factory VC rubber. Both the orange and tan @raja_3012 has were limited editions.

Why VC put out orange BEFORE the Everest releases, only made 100, and only sold through the NYC boutique still makes no sense to me.  I think I've only seen one Everest owner with the orange.

Post your thoughts when you get the Delugs.


----------



## Colombia

Delugs has the orange. I’m waiting on at the moment. Those straps look nice


----------



## r3kahsttub

Just to share my 2021 acquisitions (PP 6119G on Xmas day and FPJ E48 back in March) which don't seem to fit anywhere else:


----------



## manofrolex

raja_3012 said:


>


You sure do take a good picture


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Burntouttrader

Cincy2 said:


> Some watches just exude class. Like this one from GP.
> 
> View attachment 16339203


Been eyeing that one for a while but the case size has been giving me pause. How does it wear?


----------



## Cincy2

Burntouttrader said:


> Been eyeing that one for a while but the case size has been giving me pause. How does it wear?


Still waiting for delivery but I've got 45mm watches that fit me just fine. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and prefer 44-46mm watches.

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## smithj

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16342132


Wow. That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Burntouttrader

Before omicron hit New York


----------



## dinexus

Inaugural hike and photo mission with #6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

This AP Minute Repeater / Chronograph / Tourbillon was made in 2007. I just got it back from an AP service after four months. It is truly amazing. Like new,


----------



## Hams911

Cincy2 said:


> This AP Minute Repeater / Chronograph / Tourbillon was made in 2007. I just got it back from an AP service after four months. It is truly amazing. Like new,
> 
> View attachment 16346166


Wow!! What a beauty!


----------



## 37

New laces for my ice climbing boots. Yay.


----------



## Cincy2

deWitt is not a name that flies off your tongue when discussing high end watches. This piece however, one of their LE flagships has a few interesting features besides the tourbillon. Time is presented in Regulator fashion with separate dials for hours and minutes. That is not unique. What is unique is that both hours and minutes "jump" between positions. The finishes look impressive.


----------



## zztopops

Cincy2 said:


> This piece however, one of their LE flagships


_muy espectacular_


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

37 said:


> New laces for my ice climbing boots. Yay.


Big spender


----------



## 37

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16348850


Nice DJ but Rolex isn't high-end.

🍻


----------



## 37

manofrolex said:


> Big spender


They were free.


----------



## CFK-OB

GP on rubber.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OoyalRak




----------



## smithj

Just got this one today. I think Moser counts as high end…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

smithj said:


> Just got this one today. I think Moser counts as high end…
> View attachment 16360451


I agree. That’s one I would love to own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

I have a lot of respect for Daniel Roth's abilities. For the past few years I've been searching for one of his best watches released under Bulgari's label - the Papillon Center Tourbillon. It was a limited edition of 30 pieces in rose gold with a brown dial (another infatuation of mine). The tourbillon rotated around the center of the movement. The hour was displayed in a box in military time format. Finally the minutes were shown on a separate scale that repeated using two diamond shaped indicators that rotated into and out of position as the hour progressed. Add to this the classic Roth case shape and beautiful finishes and the rationale for my obsession is clear.

Just recently, Bulgari released an updated version using the Octo case in a smaller size. The original is 45mm and the new 41mm. It has a brushed bezel. These two characteristics (brushed bezel and smaller size) just made me want one of the originals even more. I girded my loins and took one last lap around my sources. Cellini Jewelers in NYC came through for me. They found a new old stock example in the Far East. I jumped on it. Here is the object of my infatuation.

Cincy


----------



## Buddhabelly

Cincy2 said:


> This AP Minute Repeater / Chronograph / Tourbillon was made in 2007. I just got it back from an AP service after four months. It is truly amazing. Like new,
> 
> View attachment 16346166


OMG! That is insanely precious.


----------



## GrouchoM

Buddhabelly said:


> OMG! That is insanely precious.


I've never seen "adjusted heat/cold" before. What's the quadrant subdial on the back, power reserve with a2 day max? I'd it reading 2:59pm on the front? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

GrouchoM said:


> What's the quadrant subdial on the back, power reserve with a2 day max? I'd it reading 2:59pm on the front?


I'm not sure what the "2" represents. The number is on a wheel that is not visible when the watch is fully wound. It may be days remaining? You are correct, the time when the picture was taken was 2:59PM.

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666

Really loving this one, especially at the price point. The guilloche work on the tiny pieces is amazing.


----------



## Cincy2

Cincy2 said:


> I'm not sure what the "2" represents. T


Got out the trusty eye loop. This was an optical illusion. What the picture shows is light reflecting off the slot and circumference of a black polished screw. 

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666

@Cincy2 when are you getting a new phone? You have like $7483939292922 in watches but are using a disposable camera from the 90s


----------



## zztopops

@Cincy2 May I suggest 









iPhone 13 Diary: Putting macro photography capabilities to the test


One of the new features of the iPhone 13 is its macro photography capabilities. Early reviews seemed to indicate that there was...




9to5mac.com


----------



## Cincy2

zztopops said:


> @Cincy2 May I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 13 Diary: Putting macro photography capabilities to the test
> 
> 
> One of the new features of the iPhone 13 is its macro photography capabilities. Early reviews seemed to indicate that there was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5mac.com


You are right. I'm a terrible photographer. Thanks for the link.

Cincy


----------



## Cincy2

WatchEater666 said:


> @Cincy2 when are you getting a new phone? You have like $7483939292922 in watches but are using a disposable camera from the 90s


LOL. It's a iPhone 13 Pro. The problem is with the operator, not the phone. I promise to try harder.


----------



## 37

Cincy2 said:


> LOL. It's a iPhone 13 Pro. The problem is with the operator, not the phone. I promise to try harder.


Macro mode or just the 2x lens and better lighting should help. Lighting makes the biggest difference by far. 🍻


----------



## brendvn

Is “high end” from 1995 worthy, or will I be banished?!


----------



## WatchEater666

Cincy2 said:


> LOL. It's a iPhone 13 Pro. The problem is with the operator, not the phone. I promise to try harder.


Try soft natural light by a window. Will make a huge difference!!


----------



## dbostedo

brendvn said:


> Is “high end” from 1995 worthy, or will I be banished?!


High-end from 1995 is just great. But Omega, even current models, generally doesn't meet high-end for this forum.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Hams911

This is a tough one to catch in a photo the fume plays with the light so quickly it is a hard to capture. Thankfully the tourbillon is wide open for viewing pleasure!


----------



## andsan




----------



## UofRSpider

Chopard LUC Tech Twist - 41mm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## 37




----------



## Tomer I.

Hams911 said:


> View attachment 16364410
> View attachment 16364411
> 
> This is a tough one to catch in a photo the fume plays with the light so quickly it is a hard to capture. Thankfully the tourbillon is wide open for viewing pleasure!


Wow!!


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Noalio




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## WatchEater666

Was going to do rubber but the staib bracelet is awesome. Looks super German.


----------



## 37

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16372751
> 
> Was going to do rubber but the staib bracelet is awesome. Looks super German.


Es ist super Deutsche. 🍻


----------



## ChetBaker

UofRSpider said:


> Chopard LUC Tech Twist - 41mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That’s a lovely LUC you got there. I recently bought a Quattro Mark III from the same period sight unseen and it far exceeds my expectations in terms of fit and finish.


----------



## 37




----------



## Cincy2

Very interesting piece from a VERY small independent manufacturer Rudis Sylva. Their claim to fame is a "harmonic oscillator". Two balance wheels and a single escapement that rotate around each other. Fascinating to watch. The finishes are very well done. The guilloche on the lower hemisphere is startling. Not a small watch at 44mm, but very comfortable to wear. The stubby lugs turn down quickly and the wristband fits tight due to it's curved spring bars. This version called RS10 was produced about 10 years ago. My favorite source for rare watches found it NIB in Singapore.

I don't usually mention watch boxes but I had to show you the behemoth that arrived with this watch. Easily 50+ pounds and solid wood inside and outside. 

Cincy


----------



## 37




----------



## mykii

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 16375904


Now thats a box!


----------



## VicLeChic

My beloved Patrimony.


----------



## dbostedo

mykii said:


> Now thats a box!


Actually, I think it's a piece of furniture....


----------



## jmcbooty83

New watch day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

jmcbooty83 said:


> New watch day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! 🍻


----------



## Cincy2

I don't believe Arnold and Son get enough credit for the work they do. I have a beautifully stark tourbillon in palladium currently and am considering another. They are a "value" play if there is such a thing at the high end. I don't care for some of their skeletonized dials that are very busy with little hand/dial contrast but this version below has technical chops without too much bling.

Cincy


----------



## AnonPi

mykii said:


> Now thats a box!


It's to protect it from the cat.


----------



## GrouchoM

AnonPi said:


> It's to protect it from the cat.


Do you put the watch in the box or the cat? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83

GrouchoM said:


> Do you put the watch in the box or the cat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Schrödinger’s Timepiece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

jmcbooty83 said:


> Schrödinger’s Timepiece
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch MAY need service. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## 37




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16319666
> 
> 
> I designed this with jochen and it turned out perfectly. Will do a full review later but I also got a custom curved rubber strap and a Milanese bracelet.
> 
> Took strong hints from the Breguet Marine line. I like this a lot more than my Breguet so that hit the chopping block.


THAT OPENWORK LOLLIPOP HAND OMG 😳 😱🤯


----------



## smithj

4500v today


----------



## smithj

jmcbooty83 said:


> New watch day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a beauty!


----------



## Colombia

View attachment 16393493


----------



## Sarssi

This puppy just arrived a couple of days ago. THE modern Vacheron for me! 🥰


----------



## GConn

This thread is de.pre.ssing!  

Super nice timepieces gentlemen. Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## GConn

@37 imagine the confusion on my face when I got this alert ... 😂 I was asking myself what I said that was so cool that 37 people liked it 😆😆

Now you know what happens every time you hit the like button


----------



## oronteus_finaeus

White gold assortment.


----------



## zztopops

Sarssi said:


> This puppy just arrived a couple of days ago. THE modern Vacheron for me!


Yowzers!!!


----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## warsh

andsan said:


> View attachment 16396973


Great shot of a great piece!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

Sarssi said:


> This puppy just arrived a couple of days ago. THE modern Vacheron for me! 🥰
> View attachment 16394375


Beauty, this platinum piece👍


----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## raja_3012

Guessing nobody considers this as high end


----------



## Colombia




----------



## 37

Maybe someday I'll have time to align all of the hands for better presentation. Today is not that day.


----------



## It's Hedley

37 said:


> Maybe someday I'll have time to align all of the hands for better presentation. Today is not that day.


Do you ever put that beautiful watch on your wrist?


----------



## 37

It's Hedley said:


> Do you ever put that beautiful watch on your wrist?


Absolutely. I've worn it almost daily for the last three months straight.

🍻


----------



## dbostedo

37 said:


> Maybe someday I'll have time to align all of the hands for better presentation. Today is not that day.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

37 said:


> Maybe someday I'll have time to align all of the hands for better presentation. Today is not that day.


Such a clean piece. Absolutely love this model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub

CNY Day 3 today:


----------



## Ghost410

37 said:


> Maybe someday I'll have time to align all of the hands for better presentation. Today is not that day.


what bracelet is this on?


----------



## Cincy2

A very symmetrical 45mm L.U. Chopard Platinum beauty. Full perpetual calendar plus chronograph. Limited edition of 20.


----------



## 37

Ghost410 said:


> what bracelet is this on?


It’s on the standard Gen 3 overseas bracelet from a 4500V / 7900V. The 7910V and 5510V didn’t include a stainless bracelet so anyone who bought one had to supply their own.


----------



## SwoleBrotato




----------



## r3kahsttub

CNY Day 4, and a rare lunch date with the wife (our first since our lil bub was born -- 13 months ago!):


----------



## SISL

Very nice! What model of GS is on your wife's wrist? It looks like a mother-of-pearl dial on that pic...?


----------



## Colombia




----------



## smithj




----------



## 37




----------



## SwoleBrotato




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

smithj said:


> View attachment 16414161


Love this one. This specific model, dial, reference are super cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub

jdelage said:


> Very nice! What model of GS is on your wife's wrist? It looks like a mother-of-pearl dial on that pic...?


Yes, that is correct indeed. I tried to take some pictures, but it is harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## evvyou

Grand Seiko…. High classic


----------



## Hams911

Just acquired my second Urban Jurgensen piece. I have drooled over this watch for years and happily was finally able to add it to the collection. One of the best color schemes and finishing on a dial I have seen yet.


----------



## smithj




----------



## ar7iste

First day of ownership and really impressed as expected!


----------



## Jim Jones

ar7iste said:


> First day of ownership and really impressed as expected!
> 
> View attachment 16424433
> 
> 
> View attachment 16424434


Please keep us posted on how you like it. I have had my eye on the blue Ti version for a while now I actually went to look at it last weekend. It’s a bit thick but I think I could get used to the thickness. I might be pulling the trigger soon.


----------



## Hams911

Very happy to have just added this to the collection…


----------



## Colombia




----------



## PuYang

Hams911 said:


> Very happy to have just added this to the collection…


That crown looks like it would be a huge pleasure to wind!


----------



## Hams911

PuYang said:


> That crown looks like it would be a huge pleasure to wind!


Like butter…this is my first LF and it is living up to the hype for sure!


----------



## manofrolex

37 said:


>


Showing off that micrometer aren’t you ….nice


----------



## 37

manofrolex said:


> Showing off that micrometer aren’t you ….nice


Yup. It's an Etalon Microrapid direct reading mic. One full turn per millimeter, good to 0.001mm, and stupid easy to read. Digital is great and all but I'll take analog when it counts. Most of my calipers are digital except the larger sizes, but for mics I'm a fan of these.


----------



## ar7iste

Sorry guys, you’re going to need to get used to it. More pics of the fifty fathoms, I was not expecting it to be this good. Technically and aesthetically. My other watches will be collecting dust for a few weeks.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

ar7iste said:


> Sorry guys, you’re going to need to get used to it. More pics of the fifty fathoms, I was not expecting it to be this good. Technically and aesthetically. My other watches will be collecting dust for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 16427588
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427592
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427589
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427587


Really nice. I hope to own a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms or Bathyscaphe someday. Really cool stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


>


Oh c'mon! They couldn't even be bothered to have the shape of the lume fill perfectly match the outer shape of the marker? What a piece of crap.

(The opinion above may have been heavily influenced by jealously... my apologies  )


----------



## GrouchoM

ar7iste said:


> Sorry guys, you’re going to need to get used to it. More pics of the fifty fathoms, I was not expecting it to be this good. Technically and aesthetically. My other watches will be collecting dust for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 16427588
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427592
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427589
> 
> 
> View attachment 16427587


Have you tried it for distance running yet? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## lmcgbaj

SwoleBrotato said:


> View attachment 16414864


Wow. Stunning.


----------



## ar7iste

GrouchoM said:


> Have you tried it for distance running yet?


It’s been on 2 running sessions and it’s performed very well so far. Will see this weekend on a longer run. The lume is impressive too.


----------



## GrouchoM

My Bathyscaphe chronograph has the best lume I've experienced yet. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

GrouchoM said:


> My Bathyscaphe chronograph has the best lume I've experienced yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Please show it off! I don’t know anything about the different kinds of luminous materials used in the Swiss watchmaking industry, but I find they vary greatly from brand to brand.

Here is a picture I just took of the fifty fathoms on top of the issue 18 of the « Lettres du Brassus », with a luminous mil spec on the front cover.


----------



## GrouchoM

Here's a quick one. However, photos don't tell the whole story. It's that it remains brighter than other lumed watches all night. Most of these watches are bright immediately after a charge, but this one seems to be always at least partially charged. The only "issue" is that the bezel pip is smaller than ideal for holding lume.








Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I should add that my comparison to other watches include a Seiko SkX009 and several Omega Seamasters (skeleton hands)... all of which are no longer mine. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

G-Shock with carbon and titanium... but threw in something slightly more high-end to meet criteria.


----------



## zztopops

ar7iste said:


> More pics of the fifty fathoms, I was not expecting it to be this good.


Congrats. Really holding its own in the macro shots!


----------



## zztopops

37 said:


> G-Shock with carbon and titanium


You need to add one of the hand hammered Katana metallurgy inspired pieces to your collection 😉


----------



## 37

zztopops said:


> You need to add one of the hand hammered Katana metallurgy inspired pieces to your collection 😉


I like squares. Not very exciting, I know, but there's an appreciable beauty in their simplicity.


----------



## WatchEater666

Floral co CEO, floral watch.


----------



## ar7iste

Happy Sunday!


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

ar7iste said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16434429


Tell me about that strap!


----------



## ar7iste

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> Tell me about that strap!


That's a Barton Elite silicone black strap. The previous owner had bought two of those (black and grey) for the watch and they are remarkably comfortable and good quality, I couldn't believe the price. I ended up ordering 2 more Barton straps (their rubber/leather hybrid) because I was so impressed for the price.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## BKTIMETRVL




----------



## ar7iste

Another pic of the same watch. I took it at night on Sunday while watching the super bowl, I love how the indices play with the light under low light settings.


----------



## SwoleBrotato

This watch is so photogenic! Taken on my potato phone


----------



## ajbutler13

SwoleBrotato said:


> This watch is so photogenic! Taken on my potato phone
> View attachment 16439553


How's the legibility overall? The hour hand appears to blend into the dial in your photo.


----------



## SwoleBrotato

ajbutler13 said:


> How's the legibility overall? The hour hand appears to blend into the dial in your photo.


No issues with legibility. In person, the finish between the hands/markers contrast greatly with the dial


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## christianj

I’ve been wearing my 5167 this week as well.


----------



## NardinNut

Received a text today from my AD saying he has a 5212a coming in a couple weeks with my name on it. Really love the looks of the 5212. Anyone in this thread have one and want to share pics??


----------



## dbostedo

ar7iste said:


> Another pic of the same watch. I took it at night on Sunday while watching the super bowl, I love how the indices play with the light under low light settings.
> 
> View attachment 16438923


And no comment on the parakeet checking the scratch resistance of the bezel?


----------



## ndrs63

raja_3012 said:


> Guessing nobody considers this as high end


High price, though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWellSpent

raja_3012 said:


>


Gorgeous!! ❤


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

raja_3012 said:


> Guessing nobody considers this as high end


Your pics could make a G-Shock look high end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChetBaker

ALS Saxonia Thin 40mm


----------



## 37




----------



## MHe225

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16350070


Your Grönefeld …. Beautiful piece, @WatchEater666, enjoy in good health.
I have had my eyes on them for many years. The closest I came was in 1987 when I lived about 10 miles from their “shop” 🤣 Even then I couldn’t afford one.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Noalio




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchowski

This is about the biggest watch I have, it is 40mm but the lugs are just straight and bold causing some hang over my small wrists. Yet, not entirely uncomfortable to wear and the movement finishing is incredible.


----------



## Cincy2

I've had a love / hate relationship with Panerai for a long time. My grandparents we're all born in Italy before emigrating to the US so I have a fondness for all things Italian. I loved the size of most of Panerai's offerings (44-47mm). The "pillow" case has a gravitas and elegance I appreciate. I love the two level dial with a lume layer underneath the main dial. The straps are broad and luxurious.

I hated the dial layouts which were for the most part asymmetrical. They just didn't work with the vibe of the rest of the watch. The models with that crazy crown guard were too much for me. Finally, I found a version which has the heft I need with the panache and symmetry I admire. Behold the Monopulsante / GMT 1940 PAM 0502 in red gold. The movement is one of the first that Panerai did in house. The complications are interesting and the finishings are elegant. Added it to the collection today.

Cincy


----------



## 37




----------



## ar7iste

Two tone enamel dial today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> I've had a love / hate relationship with Panerai for a long time. My grandparents we're all born in Italy before emigrating to the US so I have a fondness for all things Italian. I loved the size of most of Panerai's offerings (44-47mm). The "pillow" case has a gravitas and elegance I appreciate. I love the two level dial with a lume layer underneath the main dial. The straps are broad and luxurious.
> 
> I hated the dial layouts which were for the most part asymmetrical. They just didn't work with the vibe of the rest of the watch. The models with that crazy crown guard were too much for me. Finally, I found a version which has the heft I need with the panache and symmetry I admire. Behold the Monopulsante / GMT 1940 PAM 0502 in red gold. The movement is one of the first that Panerai did in house. The complications are interesting and the finishings are elegant. Added it to the collection today.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16456048
> 
> 
> View attachment 16456049


Congrats! I watched a video on this one today. This is most definitely a Panerai I would buy and wear. Super cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Domed sapphire reflections on the bezel.


----------



## arolex

amine said:


> Hey good folks, was wondering if it would be a good idea to start a thread like this showing all your magnificent hi-ends specimens be it single or group shots, i know some of you posted pics of their beauties on the WRUW threads or Roll Calls, but how about putting them all together in this section to let us all drool over and dream a bit :-!:-d
> 
> I'll start with some latest pics i've taken over last week, hope you'll enjoy my amateur work mates :thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, That’s some pretty heavy metal pieces.


----------



## alfasud68

My favourite at the moment. 40mm perfect size.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arolex

Andrés said:


> This is what I´ve got:


Love the JLC!


----------



## arolex

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## arolex

shah said:


> Droool!!
> 
> Since people are posting their Omegas, Rolexes and Zeniths here is my IWC:


l’ve always loved this model, particularly the vertical sub registers.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## GrouchoM

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16469546


Interesting bracelet, @Colombia! What can you tell me about it? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

GrouchoM said:


> Interesting bracelet, @Colombia! What can you tell me about it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thanx. It’s the colors of the Colombian flag


----------



## Noalio

Old horology


----------



## Colombia




----------



## DVR




----------



## francorx

Just ordered this...12-15 month wait, but it will be worth it









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## NardinNut

francorx said:


> Just ordered this...12-15 month wait, but it will be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Nice! I placed an order two days ago too. Deep blue dial


----------



## mark1972

UofRSpider said:


> Chopard LUC Tech Twist - 41mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Absolutely fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

Very nice, great proportions @ 40mm VC Historiques Triple Calendar


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

zztopops said:


> Very nice, great proportions @ 40mm VC Historiques Triple Calendar
> 
> View attachment 16479708


Absolutely love this. This is a bit of a grail for me. I go back and forth between the two options. A lot of class and character in that little beauty. Wow. I just love everything about it. Congrats to you. 

Edit to add: I got to try one on a few months back when I was in Mexico. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats to you.


Unfortunately just trying it on. Was shopping for the Mrs. 😆


usmc_k9_vet said:


> Absolutely love this. This is a bit of a grail for me. I go back and forth between the two options. A lot of class and character in that little beauty.


++1 It looks way better in person! Quite smitten by it. I can understand why it’s your grail. Surprised the case size is 40mm, wears more like a 38mm. Really glad I tried it on.


----------



## francorx




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## 37

francorx said:


> View attachment 16481092


This might be next on my list. How do you like it? What are your thoughts on the movement and overall build quality?


----------



## ocanada

Hot off the UPS delivery - color me insanely impressed with Torsti Laine's work:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

ocanada said:


> Hot off the UPS delivery - color me insanely impressed with Torsti Laine's work:
> View attachment 16486487
> 
> View attachment 16486486


Very cool. I have really considered a TL as well. Yours looks great. Hard to tell in the photos, is it a dark brown or a very dark purple on the dial. My eyes are telling me brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocanada

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Very cool. I have really considered a TL as well. Yours looks great. Hard to tell in the photos, is it a dark brown or a very dark purple on the dial. My eyes are telling me brown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually a deep burgundy (verging on purple), which has a fumé effect applied so it gradually verges into black on the outer edge.

I agree my photos don't capture it that well based on what I see on my computer screen - bit weird, since it shows up on my iPhone just fine. Maybe my iPhone just has a more vivid screen


----------



## ar7iste

New watch day is the best kind of day!
Congrats on the Laine! I got something special too, courtesy of Fedex.


----------



## NardinNut

ar7iste said:


> New watch day is the best kind of day!
> Congrats on the Laine! I got something special too, courtesy of Fedex.
> 
> View attachment 16487347
> 
> 
> View attachment 16487348


Oh man I’m envious! I tried on the Carbonium version a couple years ago and loved it. Found a secondhand one for sale a few months later at 15k. Passed on it and boy do I regret that. I still absolutely want one but they are harder to find secondhand and the prices have gone up quite a bit (like everything). Enjoy it!


----------



## alfasud68

Piaget Altiplano


----------



## Watchowski

High end or not is debatable but still nicely finished and such a beautiful case!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## christianj

ocanada said:


> Hot off the UPS delivery - color me insanely impressed with Torsti Laine's work:
> View attachment 16486487


I've been impressed by what I have seen from him as well as Sartory Billard from a dial perspective.


----------



## ar7iste

Another shot, same watch. Absolutely blown away by it, and it felt very humbling to put it on my wrist this morning.


----------



## NardinNut

ar7iste said:


> Another shot, same watch. Absolutely blown away by it, and it felt very humbling to put it on my wrist this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16489331


Awesome pic. You’re going to cost me money. I started researching one again. This is my next watch (Carbonium version) for sure


----------



## ar7iste

NardinNut said:


> Awesome pic. You’re going to cost me money. I started researching one again. This is my next watch (Carbonium version) for sure


Haha, your profile picture and you nickname already doomed you, don't blame me!
Man it is such an awesome watch, you will not be disappointed. I personally preferred the simple titanium case, and the red accents are quite fantastic, but the carbonium models definitely add a futuristic touch to the overall package. I almost went with the white one I have to say, but instead I ordered a white rubber strap so that should change things ups.

One thing to note is that the watch wears closer to a 40mm diameter, because it is actually 39.4mm if you exclude the "protrusions" on each side of the inner case. It is also incredibly light at 64g for the head, and 83g with the veal/carbon fiber inlaid strap and titanium deployant buckle. The carbonium model is reportedly 79g with the strap and deployant.


----------



## Buddhabelly

Something new I picked up this week.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mykii

Watchowski said:


> View attachment 16488304
> 
> 
> High end or not is debatable but still nicely finished and such a beautiful case!


A watch can be high end for many reasons, irrespective of what it looks like on the outside or whats in the inside (within limits).A Daniel Roth is high end to me and always will be.


----------



## mykii

ocanada said:


> Hot off the UPS delivery - color me insanely impressed with Torsti Laine's work:
> View attachment 16486487
> 
> View attachment 16486486


Awesome. Love seeing the work of a Fin! On that note, what was acquisition like? Did you pick everything custom? How long was the wait etc.?


----------



## francorx

37 said:


> This might be next on my list. How do you like it? What are your thoughts on the movement and overall build quality?


In short...I love this watch. The bracelet is absolutely amazing and one of the most comfortable bracelets I have. The micro adjustment is simple and easy to use too. The finish is great too and I really like the sunray black dial. Its a 39.5mm so its not too big or small, just right. Fits good under a sleeve as well. I am even temped to say I like it more than my Rolex submariner.


----------



## francorx

I have been entertaining picking up a Ressence Type 1 squared. I have loved this brand since they came out, but was out of my price range until recently. I just went to a local AD near where I live and was very impressed with them.








The AD had a nice selection of colors to pick from and was great to learn so much about the brand.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocanada

mykii said:


> Awesome. Love seeing the work of a Fin! On that note, what was acquisition like? Did you pick everything custom? How long was the wait etc.?


It's very easy and frankly a breath of fresh air from the mad market we see with other watches. The entire process was through emails with Torsti himself, and you are able to customize basically anything to your hearts' content (though I assume more exotic requests may require additional pricing). 

For example, something I asked for specifically (which is not the default for this model) was for the 'Laine' nameplate to be located at 12 o'clock with the 'plaque' style, rather than at 6 o'clock in simple applied text. I also specifically asked for the text to be blue, which he happily obliged. Finally, the sky is pretty much the limit for whatever color / finish you want on the dial, which is quite nice.

The wait was around 5-6 months, which was a bit longer than the original estimate of 4-5 months, but that was largely due to delays related to COVID and supply chain issues. Once complete, it was posted via UPS and only took a couple of days to arrive.


----------



## ar7iste

New week, same watch!


----------



## WatchEater666

This came out perfectly. Should be here shortly….


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

mark1972 said:


>


Is that one of the Amvox models?


----------



## mark1972

Orange_GT3 said:


> Is that one of the Amvox models?


Yes sir.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Hope this qualifies for "eye candy" ☺


----------



## hub6152

I got the call last week (hence the date)!


----------



## ocanada

I was playing around with some of my unused straps and bracelets and found that the beads of rice bracelet for my OMEGA De Ville fits relatively well on my Laine V38. There is a bit of a step from the case to the bracelet, but to me it fits well enough that it almost looks purposeful 

Different aesthetic than the burgundy strap, but I dig it and it’s nice to have different options since Laine doesn’t offer a bracelet:


----------



## Relo60

Checking in


----------



## mykii

ocanada said:


> I was playing around with some of my unused straps and bracelets and found that the beads of rice bracelet for my OMEGA De Ville fits relatively well on my Laine V38. There is a bit of a step from the case to the bracelet, but to me it fits well enough that it almost looks purposeful
> 
> Different aesthetic than the burgundy strap, but I dig it and it’s nice to have different options since Laine doesn’t offer a bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 16515709
> 
> View attachment 16515710


Aside from the step, it really does look OEM!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Can I play in this thread now? Picked up yesterday from Watches of Switzerland in Las Vegas. Moser dials in person are incredible. I also love the red dial, but this one somehow just really pulled me in! I also really love the quite dramatically domed crystal on these. What a fun watch! Size is great for me as well since I’m a muscular guy. There’s not a lot of bezel so there’s a whole lot of the awesome dial. 





























Also tried this one on, but the lugs are not my style. The raised lumed numerals are cool as well as the dial time function. 











Here’s the red Pioneer Center Seconds. Stunning!











And a UN Freak just for good measure!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Can I play in this thread now? Picked up yesterday from Watches of Switzerland in Las Vegas. Moser dials in person are incredible. I also love the red dial, but this one somehow just really pulled me in! I also really love the quite dramatically domed crystal on these. What a fun watch! Size is great for me as well since I’m a muscular guy. There’s not a lot of bezel so there’s a whole lot of the awesome dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried this one on, but the lugs are not my style. The raised lumed numerals are cool as well as the dial time function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the red Pioneer Center Seconds. Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a UN Freak just for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a beautiful piece


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Colombia said:


> Congrats on a beautiful piece


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Wow! 

Congratulations! - may you wear it in good health for many, many years!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

cybercat said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations! - may you wear it in good health for many, many years!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

The greatest and best HH diver in current production, nothing else comes close to the overall package. And I mean, not just this one but any SeaQ Pano, the new green one is next on my list.


----------



## Watchowski

Some hand finished goodness..


----------



## ar7iste

On a rubber strap for swimming and snorkeling, this is a fantastic companion for vacations.


----------



## NardinNut

It’s a FF day


----------



## k7lro

I have more cows than people as neighbors and living out in the county doesn’t give me many opportunities to wear nice watches. That said, I buy my watches for my enjoyment and any little excuse to wear any of them works for me.

I don’t believe there’s a better mechanical travel watch available at any price. The next time you see a travel watch, look closely for New Delhi, India (GMT + 5:30) or, Eucla Australia (GMT + 8:45). The Glashutte Original Senator Cosmopolite can handle both!










My other favorite is the Code 11.59. These are almost as tough to get as any other AP watch and if you’ve seen one in person, you’ll understand why. There are so many levels of details and finishing, it’s a joy to behold. And that dial. I took this picture while stuck in ATL traffic on the downtown connector last weekend after a quick visit to Lenox to get a new strap for it. 










I also have two steel sports watches. I’ll save those for another post! Lol


----------



## drlvegas




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## andsan




----------



## ar7iste

Snapped a few pictures of my Freak X in the water after I captured some images of my wife happily drifting in the sea.


----------



## Colombia

ar7iste said:


> Snapped a few pictures of my Freak X in the water after I captured some images of my wife happily drifting in the sea.
> 
> View attachment 16530492
> 
> 
> View attachment 16530491


Luckily you didn’t say out to sea lol


----------



## Colombia




----------



## fgarian

3 watches, 7 beers


----------



## Buddy2

My new Overseas Dual Time and I couldn't be more pleased. It was 2 years since I first tried it and finally decided to order it only few months ago. This forum also helped me decide.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## saintsman

I do enjoy this thread. Probably the best one on WUS.

Thanks to everyone who shares.


----------



## mykii

Buddy2 said:


> My new Overseas Dual Time and I couldn't be more pleased. It was 2 years since I first tried it and finally decided to order it only few months ago. This forum also helped me decide.
> 
> View attachment 16544787


So a wait of 2/3 months? Not bad.


----------



## francorx

Finally pulled the trigger on buying a Ressence Type 1 square. Here is a pic from when I looked at it a couple weeks ago, but the AD had to order a larger strap for it before since the one originally on it was too short. I had to go with the Ruthenium dial version.


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burntouttrader

Buddy2 said:


> My new Overseas Dual Time and I couldn't be more pleased. It was 2 years since I first tried it and finally decided to order it only few months ago. This forum also helped me decide.
> 
> View attachment 16544787


How long did it take you if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## Buddy2

mykii said:


> How long did it take you if you don’t mind my asking?
> [/ [


 4-5 months but had expressed interest long before ordering. I beleive they are not taking deposits any longer


----------



## xchen418

Where did you get that orange strap?



Colombia said:


> View attachment 16537104


----------



## xchen418

Buddy2 said:


> 4-5 months but had expressed interest long before ordering. I beleive they are not taking deposits any longer


i visited the boutique a couple of times in 2022 and expressed interest in the blue overseas dual time in Sep 2021. Was told that i will likely get it in later 2022. If i get it in later 2022 So roughly 1 year.They also said that they dont take deposit.
However, was told that since im an existing client at the boutique, the arrival time would be shorter. Who knows….


----------



## xchen418

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Absolutely love this. This is a bit of a grail for me. I go back and forth between the two options. A lot of class and character in that little beauty. Wow. I just love everything about it. Congrats to you.
> 
> Edit to add: I got to try one on a few months back when I was in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. Very beautiful watch. I have tried them on multiple times. My issue is when wearing it on wrist, the lugs stick out. Visually. It really bothered me seeing something sharp, pointy, sticking out. I wish the spring bar holes were closer to the outside end of the lugs or the lugs could be a tiny bit shorter.


----------



## Colombia

xchen418 said:


> Where did you get that orange strap?


Delugs


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

xchen418 said:


> Indeed. Very beautiful watch. I have tried them on multiple times. My issue is when wearing it on wrist, the lugs stick out. Visually. It really bothered me seeing something sharp, pointy, sticking out. I wish the spring bar holes were closer to the outside end of the lugs or the lugs could be a tiny bit shorter.


I think the lugs are one of those things that some are going to love and some are going to hate, but I think objectively and regardless of how you feel about them, they help make the watch what it is and give it its character. I am on the “love them” side. I like that they are unique and eye-catching, but I also understand those who don’t for that very same reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I think the lugs are one of those things that some are going to love and some are going to hate, but I think objectively and regardless of how you feel about them, they help make the watch what it is and give it its character. I am on the “love them” side. I like that they are unique and eye-catching, but I also understand those who don’t for that very same reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well said.....


----------



## Cincy2

Fifteen day power reserve along with a minute repeater. JLC flexes its muscles.

Cincy


----------



## VicLeChic

Taking the 85180 for a spin.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## CFK-OB

GP on leather.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## francorx

Just picked up this yesterday









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp




----------



## powerband

I love winding a manual watch but I appreciate the 100-hour power reserve.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NardinNut

I have started messing around with my 5167 on alternate straps and I’ve discovered it’s an absolute strap monster!! Everything works in a way with it. Love it


----------



## mark1972

One of my favs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp




----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Guilloche Brilliance


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

c


----------



## SWilly67

A quiet morning with this beauty.


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## immerschnell

Love how it still wears on a non work day.


----------



## WTSP

I tried on this Ressence Type 5 yesterday. It’s one of the most high end divers I can think of.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Cincy2

Very unique chronograph. The elapsed time display is centralized. The daily time is displayed by the two outer rings where they converge. I don't follow this brand but I do like this model for it's innovative layout.


----------



## DVR

Diver watch heaven


----------



## timetexaschris

Catching the morning sunlight.


----------



## WTSP

Cincy2 said:


> Very unique chronograph. The elapsed time display is centralized. The daily time is displayed by the two outer rings where they converge. I don't follow this brand but I do like this model for it's innovative layout.
> View attachment 16631998
> View attachment 16631999


Those Agenhor movements are amazingly complex. I hope to see one in the flesh some day. I hope they work properly though.


----------



## Cincy2

Christophe Claret doesn't get a lot of love from mainstream watch guys and gals. Truth be told, his movements and complications are the equal of any in the industry. This minute repeater has four different notes in the chime PLUS a 60 second tourbillon. Introduced in 2013 in a limited edition of 24 pieces, they are hard to find but if you can find one, they are usually deeply discounted because the market will not pay a premium for them. I love the brand and am always looking to trade up to one of his signature pieces, like this one, The Soprano.


----------



## dbostedo

Cincy2 said:


> Christophe Claret doesn't get a lot of love from mainstream watch guys and gals. Truth be told, his movements and complications are the equal of any in the industry. This minute repeater has four different notes in the chime PLUS a 60 second tourbillon. Introduced in 2013 in a limited edition of 24 pieces, they are hard to find but if you can find one, they are usually deeply discounted because the market will not pay a premium for them. I love the brand and am always looking to trade up to one of his signature pieces, like this one, The Soprano.
> 
> View attachment 16636800


Is there a 4th hammer hidden in there somewhere?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Cincy2

dbostedo said:


> Is there a 4th hammer hidden in there somewhere?


Yes. At 10:00 there are two stacked on top of each other.

Cincy


----------



## timetexaschris

The latest Holthinrichs PreLiminality is fantastic! I actually like it better than the original Liminality. Definitely not for everyone, but if you're looking for something unique and different, this fits the bill.


----------



## westcoastco




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## immerschnell




----------



## DVR

Liebling


----------



## sieglo

raja_3012 said:


>


Love it — the best Gen 3 overseas in my opinion.


----------



## timetexaschris

Moser Pioneer Centre Seconds Midnight Blue


----------



## ndrs63

Tried it on at an AD. Not quite ready to buy it yet, although is decidedly on my bucket list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

ndrs63 said:


> Tried it on at an AD. Not quite ready to buy it yet, although is decidedly on my bucket list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did it wear?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetexaschris

Love that Tonda but the Tonda GMT Rattrapante blew me away. Would love to see it in person.


----------



## Cincy2

A very British watch. Very attractive dial. It combines a chronograph and a tourbillon. It's not for the faint of heart at 48mm.

Cincy


----------



## ndrs63

warsh said:


> How did it wear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Incredibly comfortable. I have a 7” wrist but the 36 mm one felt just perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

Arrived today.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## ar7iste

Quick wrist shot and movement shot of the enamel dial and hand finished movement.


----------



## sieglo

ajbutler13 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 16649613
> 
> View attachment 16649614


Very nice! That blue looks amazing.


----------



## immerschnell




----------



## saintsman

ajbutler13 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 16649613
> 
> View attachment 16649614


Its a great feeling when you get that new watch and the first thing you do is share it with the rest of us.

Its a beauty.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

immerschnell said:


>


Awesome! I’m trying to get my hands on one of these as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immerschnell

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Awesome! I’m trying to get my hands on one of these as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. It’s a really great piece. Simple and stunning.


----------



## warsh

ndrs63 said:


> Incredibly comfortable. I have a 7” wrist but the 36 mm one felt just perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a real grail watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Burntouttrader

immerschnell said:


>


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## timetexaschris

Midnight Blue


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Burntouttrader

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16661260


Love that strap!


----------



## Colombia

Burntouttrader said:


> Love that strap!


Thanx I appreciate it


----------



## ar7iste

Burntouttrader said:


> View attachment 16659203



How does that Speake Marin feel on the wrist? And in terms of quality and finishing, does it compare to your Moser Streamliner? Very curious to hear your thoughts.

I put a more ostentatious strap on my UN, a red that looks almost pink but I think it I can get away with the bold combination in certain settings. Also I went to see the latest Top Gun movie and now I want an IWC something fierce!


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Burntouttrader

ar7iste said:


> How does that Speake Marin feel on the wrist? And in terms of quality and finishing, does it compare to your Moser Streamliner? Very curious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I put a more ostentatious strap on my UN, a red that looks almost pink but I think it I can get away with the bold combination in certain settings. Also I went to see the latest Top Gun movie and now I want an IWC something fierce!
> 
> View attachment 16661738


As you can probably assume due to the bracelet design, the Speake-Marin Ripples feels great on the wrist. Having owned watches from other independent haute horlogerie brands, I can confidently say that the finishing is up there with watches 2-3 times the price. Unlike the Streamliner chronograph which is mostly (albeit beautifully) machine-finished (and does not have an in-house movement), the Speake-Marin is nearly entirely hand-finished. The mirror polish challenges the likes of Grand Seiko and the movement is finished to a standard that any Patekaholic would drool over.









(photo stolen from the internet)

I feel like whenever I go to a collectors event or party it’s a sea of aquanuts / royal oaks / daytonas - the Ripples really stands out of the crowd and is unlike what everyone else is wearing. Speake-Marin as a house probably makes ~800 watches a year and is maybe 1 out of 3 companies that can make a double tourbillon. It’s truly a pleasure to wear an everyday watch from them.

I love what you did with the Freak X, by the way!


----------



## Rbq




----------



## Colombia




----------



## timetexaschris

Burntouttrader said:


> As you can probably assume due to the bracelet design, the Speake-Marin Ripples feels great on the wrist. Having owned watches from other independent haute horlogerie brands, I can confidently say that the finishing is up there with watches 2-3 times the price. Unlike the Streamliner chronograph which is mostly (albeit beautifully) machine-finished (and does not have an in-house movement), the Speake-Marin is nearly entirely hand-finished. The mirror polish challenges the likes of Grand Seiko and the movement is finished to a standard that any Patekaholic would drool over.
> 
> View attachment 16661813
> 
> (photo stolen from the internet)
> 
> I feel like whenever I go to a collectors event or party it’s a sea of aquanuts / royal oaks / daytonas - the Ripples really stands out of the crowd and is unlike what everyone else is wearing. Speake-Marin as a house probably makes ~800 watches a year and is maybe 1 out of 3 companies that can make a double tourbillon. It’s truly a pleasure to wear an everyday watch from them.
> 
> I love what you did with the Freak X, by the way!


Man, thank you for the writeup. I would love to see one in person.


----------



## timetexaschris

ar7iste said:


> How does that Speake Marin feel on the wrist? And in terms of quality and finishing, does it compare to your Moser Streamliner? Very curious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I put a more ostentatious strap on my UN, a red that looks almost pink but I think it I can get away with the bold combination in certain settings. Also I went to see the latest Top Gun movie and now I want an IWC something fierce!
> 
> View attachment 16661738


That red on the Freak looks fantastic!


----------



## DVR




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## fgarian




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hope it’s ok that I post these even though I don’t own any of them yet!

Photo dump from a trip I just completed in the watch motheland. 

This watch is brand new and hot off the press. Nothing else like it has been made that I know of. 










































































A favorite of mine and realistic for me at the moment. I’d like to pick this one up within the next 1-2 years. Lots of functionality and it matches my lifestyle very well. 




































































































An absurdly large watch!



















Stunning little chrono





































This is high end, right?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio




----------



## Colombia




----------



## baodai6062

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16669528


Such an under appreciated watch & brand. Amazing dial and finishing. Pure class. History is overlooked, too.


----------



## Colombia

baodai6062 said:


> Such an under appreciated watch & brand. Amazing dial and finishing. Pure class. History is overlooked, too.


I totally concur. Not sure why we do not see more


----------



## Rbq




----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleBrotato




----------



## zztopops

SwoleBrotato said:


> View attachment 16678459


Looks great, especially the dial! 

How do you like it so far? Do you find the bracelet links to be too chunky or squarish?


----------



## SwoleBrotato

zztopops said:


> Looks great, especially the dial!
> 
> How do you like it so far? Do you find the bracelet links to be too chunky or squarish?


It's been a great experience - watch is very legible due to the contrast between hands/markers and the dial. The bracelet looks great and also very comfortable, it is silky and well articulated.

Main negatives so far for me are the lack of micro adjust (I haven't ever felt like I needed the bracelet bigger or smaller, but I feel like it's a feature that should be included on a watch at this price), and how it could get dirty quickly between the links due to its design. Just gotta clean it more often


----------



## DVR




----------



## zztopops

SwoleBrotato said:


> The bracelet looks great and also very comfortable, it is silky and well articulated.


Looks comfy.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ar7iste

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16681808
> 
> View attachment 16681807


Very nice, that’s the 38mm right?
How does it compare to your Panerai submersible in terms of fit and finish, comfort on the wrist? And with the Millechron monarque?


----------



## Relo60

ar7iste said:


> Very nice, that’s the 38mm right?
> How does it compare to your Panerai submersible in terms of fit and finish, comfort on the wrist? And with the Millechron monarque?


Thank you.
Yes it’s the 38mm. The Blancpain FF is more subdued and elegant compared to my 682 which is a 42mm. Hard to believe the FF is rated at 300 wr with such a thin profile (measured at 11mm in height) plus a 100 hr power reserve.

The 682 screams diver in size And fit. Its size is just at the edge of what my wrist can take (6.5”-6.7”). I still have to find a suitable strap for it as the rubber strap wears large and am at the last hole. Prefer my straps to fit snugly on my wrist. But I love it just the same. My PAM 00051 at 40mm fits better on my wrist. The Monarque fits and feels snug on my wrist at 40mm. It’s bezel could have been a little more wide than thin. The strap it came with was underwhelming. Changed it to a Strapcode rubber strap.

If you were to ask me which one would I choose if “stranded on an island “, I would take the Blancpain FF.


----------



## DVR




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

First two pics are mine, the last pick with the MB&F LM101 Willy Wonka is from a great website... mine is expected to arrive around March 2023.


----------



## Cincy2

You have to be a true watch nerd to appreciate this. The innovations are the dual balance wheels. They are silicon with a coating of industrial diamond for strength and a differential between the two oscillators to average their inputs.

UN hasn't been getting a lot of love from the market (and from me) due to poor execution of product deliveries and ownership turmoil which leaves potential buyers with questions. Having said that, this is a unique and attractive product.


----------



## sieglo

Sorry for the bad lighting but this thread needed some FP Journe:


----------



## Relo60




----------



## timetexaschris

All that talk on the Moser thread...had to post a photo.


----------



## zztopops

timetexaschris said:


> All that talk on the Moser thread...had to post a photo.


Speaking of Moser


----------



## timetexaschris

zztopops said:


> Speaking of Moser
> 
> View attachment 16697209


I mentioned in some other Moser thread that they had a collaboration coming in June. Thought it was a shoe company, but this is close. I did see that it will be $55k and limited to 76 pieces.  I love the Streamliner, but woah, if that price is accurate.


----------



## anx21

timetexaschris said:


> I mentioned in some other Moser thread that they had a collaboration coming in June. Thought it was a shoe company, but this is close. I did see that it will be $55k and limited to 76 pieces.  I love the Streamliner, but woah, if that price is accurate.


Did they announce the price somewhere yet? Just saw the hypebeast article - looks like it's a streamliner chronograph, so 55k isn't such an insane premium (vs. ~45K for regular model). I'd definitely rather buy the standard blue dial than one with the undefeated logo on it though


----------



## timetexaschris

anx21 said:


> Did they announce the price somewhere yet? Just saw the hypebeast article - looks like it's a streamliner chronograph, so 55k isn't such an insane premium (vs. ~45K for regular model). I'd definitely rather buy the standard blue dial than one with the undefeated logo on it though


Agreed on the logo although from the small portion of the dial they showed, it does look pretty cool. To bad about the big undefeated logo. Wish they had gone with a more minimalist approach with that.


----------



## immerschnell

anx21 said:


> Did they announce the price somewhere yet? Just saw the hypebeast article - looks like it's a streamliner chronograph, so 55k isn't such an insane premium (vs. ~45K for regular model). I'd definitely rather buy the standard blue dial than one with the undefeated logo on it though


The original blue one is bomb.


----------



## anx21

I do like the explorer-style 3/6/9 markers and it appears the case is DLC treated, but I wish the dial had been more colorful. Interested to see if they sell out of this quickly vs their MB&F collab (which took a while to sell out even though it was much more interesting)


----------



## CarbonPrevails

I like Moser but I’m not a fan of this release at all. I rather there be another collab with MB&F than this. It’ll obviously sell out immediately but it seems like such a waste.


----------



## immerschnell

CarbonPrevails said:


> I like Moser but I’m not a fan of this release at all. I rather there be another collab with MB&F than this. It’ll obviously sell out immediately but it seems like such a waste.


Agree. I like the og chrono way more.


----------



## zztopops

I love it, this is actually the first version of the streamliner that I actually like. Alas price is too rich for me.


----------



## timetexaschris

I do like it and the dial seems pretty amazing. Definitely a sporty stealth look. I wish the Undefeated logo was less prominent as I have no real interest in the brand.

Overall, I like the Funky Blue version better, mostly because of the Undefeated logo. Too bad they couldn't have found a less in your face implementation.


----------



## ar7iste

I actually really like this release except for the logo at 12. And the fact that I do not care about this other brand, I usually look at collabs between fashion and high horology brands as a cash grab. A little bit disappointed by Moser as a brand, but the watch looks very cool.


----------



## immerschnell

timetexaschris said:


> I do like it and the dial seems pretty amazing. Definitely a sporty stealth look. I wish the Undefeated logo was less prominent as I have no real interest in the brand.
> 
> Overall, I like the Funky Blue version better, mostly because of the Undefeated logo. Too bad they couldn't have found a less in your face implementation.


Agree with this and the logo point though I guess that’s the point for them but would prefer without.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Just curious why are they still doing DLC? Regardless of what people say about it’s durability, it does scratch and wear. I’ve seen it happen a lot with firearms, so maybe it’s less with watches, but I just wouldn’t want this finish on a watch. This would be sweet if it was black ceramic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just curious why are they still doing DLC


Based on the video, doesn't look like a DLC coating. Looks more like a brushed finished to me. I think using ceramic unfortunately would have bumped the price much higher than the $10k premium over the regular chrono. Perhaps they could have used a brushed titanium instead to achieve the gun metal look. 

I am surprised by the negative sentiment towards the collaboration with a streetwear brand. I think it was a bold move in a stuffy industry and executed tastefully.


----------



## immerschnell

zztopops said:


> Based on the video, doesn't look like a DLC coating. Looks more like a brushed finished to me. I think using ceramic unfortunately would have bumped the price much higher than the $10k premium over the regular chrono. Perhaps they could have used a brushed titanium instead to achieve the gun metal look.
> 
> I am surprised by the negative sentiment towards the collaboration with a streetwear brand. I think it was a bold move in a stuffy industry and executed tastefully.


I’m not sure if it’s a negative sentiment towards the collaboration but simply a dislike of the logo. I got the feeling more of the latter. Collaborations like this are almost too expected nowadays but the design element I think is the issue.


----------



## CarbonPrevails

zztopops said:


> Based on the video, doesn't look like a DLC coating. Looks more like a brushed finished to me. I think using ceramic unfortunately would have bumped the price much higher than the $10k premium over the regular chrono. Perhaps they could have used a brushed titanium instead to achieve the gun metal look.
> 
> I am surprised by the negative sentiment towards the collaboration with a streetwear brand. I think it was a bold move in a stuffy industry and executed tastefully.


I don’t see how this is bold at all. The watch is gonna immediately sell out regardless of the negative opinions. Undefeated is very well known especially among hypebeats. They have a built in following and so does Moser. So these watches will sell. Bold would be doing a collab with a barely established brand. I like Moser a lot but as time goes on they seem so much more focused on marketing than horology and it’s getting tiring. They have great stuff but they should be careful because some of their releases are starting to border on tacky.


----------



## dbostedo

CarbonPrevails said:


> They have great stuff but they should be careful because some of their releases are starting to border on tacky.


Well when you've done a cheese watch, and a crazy homage mashup, and a "fake" Apple watch, and the seconde/seconde watches... and they've all been apparently successful... it's hard to think that this is crossing any kind of line for them.


----------



## CarbonPrevails

dbostedo said:


> Well when you've done a cheese watch, and a crazy homage mashup, and a "fake" Apple watch, and the seconde/seconde watches... and they've all been apparently successful... it's hard to think that this is crossing any kind of line for them.


Hahaaa very well said. I enjoy the whimsical side of Moser but I think it’s a fine line and if they aren’t careful it can be a become too much for some.


----------



## Burntouttrader

As a funky blue owner - agreed, I prefer the “normal” one


----------



## thewatchidiot

Cincy2 said:


> Christophe Claret doesn't get a lot of love from mainstream watch guys and gals. Truth be told, his movements and complications are the equal of any in the industry. This minute repeater has four different notes in the chime PLUS a 60 second tourbillon. Introduced in 2013 in a limited edition of 24 pieces, they are hard to find but if you can find one, they are usually deeply discounted because the market will not pay a premium for them. I love the brand and am always looking to trade up to one of his signature pieces, like this one, The Soprano.
> 
> View attachment 16636800


I love that watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DCGallenstein

Arnold & Son DSTB -> Moser Pioneer -> Lange 1815


----------



## Noalio




----------



## Colombia




----------



## ar7iste

New strap day! Always an excuse to take new pictures.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## dbostedo

Dressed down JD day!


----------



## ar7iste

New black rubber strap (oysterflex imitation with clasp), for a stealthier/technical look.


----------



## Relo60

ar7iste said:


> New black rubber strap (oysterflex imitation with clasp), for a stealthier/technical look.
> 
> View attachment 16709342


it’s an excellent combination👍🏼. what brand is the rubber strap if you don’t mind?


----------



## ar7iste

Relo60 said:


> it’s an excellent combination👍🏼. what brand is the rubber strap if you don’t mind?


I got 3 from Strapsco, they are called “rubber replacement strap”, you can have curved ends for integration or straight ends. Depending on the models. The deployant clasp can also be added on.
I am happy with the quality and was able to find a good fit on all 3 after cutting to the correct hole.


----------



## Relo60

ar7iste said:


> I got 3 from Strapsco, they are called “rubber replacement strap”, you can have curved ends for integration or straight ends. Depending on the models. The deployant clasp can also be added on.
> I am happy with the quality and was able to find a good fit on all 3 after cutting to the correct hole.


Thanks for the info👍🏼


----------



## dbostedo

I always call this one "high-end-ish"... (and wow, resizing the pic on my phone did weird things to the main dial guilloche pattern.)


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## immerschnell

Burntouttrader said:


> View attachment 16710023


Excellent view


----------



## Colombia




----------



## GrouchoM

immerschnell said:


> Excellent view


The backside's sweet, too.

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## ChronoTraveler

A friend bought this and I had the chance to try a while ago but forgot to share. Wears nicely for a 42mm all-dial watch and the finish is spectacular. I love how you can see everything working.











Should have ran away with it...😶


----------



## natesen

Had my eye on an octo for awhile and decided to pick up the steel Chrono version. I know it's not the original, but I like the finishing on the steel version better and I like that the hands are not skeleton as I dislike skeleton hands. Liking this one so far, getting used to the size as it definitely takes up a lot of space on the wrist.



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## orioner

ah, @amine looks like your pics expired : (


----------



## orioner

ChronoTraveler said:


> A friend bought this and I had the chance to try a while ago but forgot to share. Wears nicely for a 42mm all-dial watch and the finish is spectacular. I love how you can see everything working.
> 
> View attachment 16715561
> 
> 
> 
> Should have ran away with it...😶


NICE!


----------



## timetexaschris

Holthinrichs Raw Ornament


----------



## baodai6062




----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

Family shot!


----------



## DVR




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Torsti Laine


----------



## zztopops

Karlisnet said:


> Family shot!


That's a happy family!


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## illition

Karlisnet said:


> Family shot!
> 
> View attachment 16727978


I have quite a different trio from you! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq




----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

*Greubel Forsey Tourbillon 24 Secondes Architecture*


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## ar7iste

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16753755
> 
> 
> View attachment 16753758
> 
> 
> View attachment 16753756
> 
> 
> View attachment 16753757
> 
> 
> View attachment 16753754


This is phenomenal on all accounts. I really hope to see one in the flesh some day.


----------



## mykii

ar7iste said:


> This is phenomenal on all accounts. I really hope to see one in the flesh some day.


€77,000 excluding taxes

Very nice hammering though. Not a fan of the dial (and logo) layout/aesthetic, but the finishing on the hands, movement etc. - just wow.


----------



## bassplayrr

Some juxtaposition to the beautifully ornate watches in this thread: Ressence Type 3. I don’t know what it is, but I really enjoy all of the engineering and high tolerance manufacturing buried in a watch that, to the uninformed, looks like a digital smart watch.


----------



## Burntouttrader

bassplayrr said:


> Some juxtaposition to the beautifully ornate watches in this thread: Ressence Type 3. I don’t know what it is, but I really enjoy all of the engineering and high tolerance manufacturing buried in a watch that, to the uninformed, looks like a digital smart watch.
> View attachment 16754928
> 
> View attachment 16754927
> 
> View attachment 16754926


If I move over to tech that’s the watch I’m buying


----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

New batter up to the plate, he just graduated....

Victor Monnin says, "This project marks the end of my 7 years of watchmaking studies at the Lycée Edgar Faure in Morteau. I am currently looking for a job in a Swiss watchmaking house (Canton of Vaud). Passionate about project management and the art of management, in the long term I want to evolve in a career as a project manager but I am obviously open to any other proposal."


----------



## TimeWellSpent

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Hope it’s ok that I post these even though I don’t own any of them yet!
> 
> Photo dump from a trip I just completed in the watch motheland.
> 
> This watch is brand new and hot off the press. Nothing else like it has been made that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A favorite of mine and realistic for me at the moment. I’d like to pick this one up within the next 1-2 years. Lots of functionality and it matches my lifestyle very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An absurdly large watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning little chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is high end, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This must be the best post ever on WUS... So many gorgeous watches 🤩 🤩 🤩


----------



## TimeWellSpent

Karlisnet said:


> Family shot!
> 
> View attachment 16727978


All boys, no girls?


----------



## amine

A. Lange Timezone


----------



## ar7iste

amine said:


> A. Lange Timezone


Amine is back!!!
Bon retour parmi nous, et merci pour ton partage


----------



## christianj

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16756166


Stunning! Just wish he had done a different color on the hands since the legibility with all the silver would be limited.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

amine said:


> A. Lange Timezone


Do you have any gold watches though?

Obviously joking. Very cool stuff. Thanks for sharing. Your arm must be sore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Have a great summer weekend everyone


----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## Colombia




----------



## baodai6062




----------



## Colombia




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16772591
> 
> View attachment 16772590


thats a lot of instruments on your dashboard


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## DVR




----------



## georges zaslavsky

1949 vintage high end valjoux 88 in rose gold


----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Alas, can't embed YT video... This is an interesting mechanical timepiece.


----------



## dbostedo

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Alas, can't embed YT video... This is an interesting mechanical timepiece.


It can be watched on YouTube though... very cool! VC&A does tend to do crazy complicated mechanics for women's watches. I always liked this one... it's simpler but neat in incorporating the time display:


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Wow, that's cool and cute!


----------



## zztopops

dbostedo said:


> VC&A does tend to do crazy complicated mechanics for women's watches


Here's another I posted recently, minute repeater.


----------



## dbostedo

High-end-ish today, as I like to say...


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Burntouttrader

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Where did you get the bracelet from?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


How do you like the bracelet? I recently tried on a Moser with their bracelet and it felt extremely well built. Rock solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Burntouttrader said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get the bracelet from?


It's an option from the factory. It's nice, simple finishing and has a micro adjustment push button on the clasp for a perfect fit. 





Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How do you like the bracelet? I recently tried on a Moser with their bracelet and it felt extremely well built. Rock solid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the bracelet. It's extremely comfortable and I love the micro adjustment. It's the same micro adjustment as on my GO watches and those are my favorite. I like how different the watch looks and feels on the bracelet versus wearing it on the rubber strap. I think it's really high quality and worth picking up. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Relo60

PF today


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Colombia

Quick change for the day. Arrived early


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Colombia said:


> Quick change for the day. Arrived early


Wow, congrats!!! Glad to see deliveries are starting up again.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Colombia said:


> Quick change for the day. Arrived early
> View attachment 16791504


Congratulations. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow. So those really exist? I recall reading an article about that particular model 2-3 years ago, then...nothing. Congratulations. That is a Moser that I would definitely love to own.


----------



## natesen

ajbutler13 said:


> Wow. So those really exist? I recall reading an article about that particular model 2-3 years ago, then...nothing. Congratulations. That is a Moser that I would definitely love to own.


This one is actually a brand new model. 40 mm pioneer with a rotating bezel in titanium with the streamliner hands. It was a 100 piece LE made exclusively for the AD Govberg down in Philly. Went and picked it up this morning. I have pretty small wrists so this size fits me a lot better than the normal 42 mm pioneer.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

natesen said:


> This one is actually a brand new model. 40 mm pioneer with a rotating bezel in titanium with the streamliner hands. It was a 100 piece LE made exclusively for the AD Govberg down in Philly. Went and picked it up this morning. I have pretty small wrists so this size fits me a lot better than the normal 42 mm pioneer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


It looks really great. Congrats again. This is the article I read back in 2019 that had me salivating. I kept checking the Moser website, waiting for it to appear, but it never did. Until now, I guess (except yours is smaller).

Well done, you.


----------



## ar7iste

Yes this new one looks much better I think at this diameter, thickness and materials. I had the chance in late 2019 to try on the previous one, and it was a chunky heavy dive watch which was frankly just an overpriced afterthought in my opinion. Not very comfortable either. That new titanium one looks absolutely amazing and the new hands are very fitting for a diver.


----------



## natesen

ajbutler13 said:


> It looks really great. Congrats again. This is the article I read back in 2019 that had me salivating. I kept checking the Moser website, waiting for it to appear, but it never did. Until now, I guess (except yours is smaller).
> 
> Well done, you.


Interesting, I never saw that one before. I like that this one is smaller though for my small wrists and the titanium is nice. I wonder why that never got a more general release

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

ar7iste said:


> Yes this new one looks much better I think at this diameter, thickness and materials. I had the chance in late 2019 to try on the previous one, and it was a chunky heavy dive watch which was frankly just an overpriced afterthought in my opinion. Not very comfortable either. That new titanium one looks absolutely amazing and the new hands are very fitting for a diver.
> 
> View attachment 16802688


I agree, I think the few changes they made for this smaller version are much more cohesive and better designed overall. I'm really liking this one so far. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats! I bought one yesterday. Really excited for it. I’m on vacation though so won’t get it for another two weeks 

I think the contrast of the titanium and dial is killer. Way better version overall compared to the 2019 LE IMO.


----------



## natesen

NardinNut said:


> Congrats! I bought one yesterday. Really excited for it. I’m on vacation though so won’t get it for another two weeks
> 
> I think the contrast of the titanium and dial is killer. Way better version overall compared to the 2019 LE IMO.


I agree, I think the blue and the titanium look absolutely amazing together! I was impatient and drove to go pick it up myself today from the store haha. I think you're really going to like this one!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Here you go!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Safe driver over here 👈🏼 Love the new blue gloss strap from Camille Fournet. Gives the Breguet a British Royal Regatta vibe


----------



## ajbutler13

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Safe driver over here 👈🏼 Love the new blue gloss strap from Camille Fournet. Gives the Breguet a British Royal Regatta vibe
> View attachment 16819914
> 
> View attachment 16819906
> View attachment 16819907
> View attachment 16819908
> View attachment 16819909


A blue shell cordovan would be nice, too, I bet.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ajbutler13 said:


> A blue shell cordovan would be nice, too, I bet.


Or a burgundy shell cordovan? 🤔 that was my next color choice


----------



## ajbutler13

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Or a burgundy shell cordovan? 🤔 that was my next color choice


This isn't a great pic, but is a lined, shell cordovan color #8 with navy blue stitching:








I think something like that would look GREAT with your watch. Color #8 is plenty burgundy for me, but of course there are others with even more red, if you are so inclined.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ajbutler13 said:


> This isn't a great pic, but is a lined, shell cordovan color #8 with navy blue stitching:
> View attachment 16820283
> 
> I think something like that would look GREAT with your watch. Color #8 is plenty burgundy for me, but of course there are others with even more red, if you are so inclined.


LOVE that Glashutte! thanks for the image reference 🍻


----------



## ajbutler13

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> LOVE that Glashutte! thanks for the image reference 🍻


Thanks and you're welcome. As it turns out, I traded the silver PML for the blue one. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ajbutler13 said:


> Thanks and you're welcome. As it turns out, I traded the silver PML for the blue one. Couldn't be happier.


I had my eye on the green Glashutte, the blue is gorgeous too.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

High-end-ish GO today...


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Just had to share. I received the brand new 40mm titanium M. Hoser GovBerg LE this evening. Holy sh*t balls this watch is awesome. The dial and titanium contrast is unreal. My first Moser and I’m blown away. This has immediately climbed near the top of watches I love in my collection and I haven’t even sized it yet!!

I’ll be able to give more feedback once sized and worn a bit, but I doubt it will be anything other than a rave review. 

Shoutout to GovBerg. Once again their customer service has been on point AND they delivered one hell of a limited edition! Even though I just received it I am enamored with it.


----------



## J C

NardinNut said:


> Just had to share. I received the brand new 40mm titanium M. Hoser GovBerg LE this evening. Holy sh*t balls this watch is awesome. The dial and titanium contrast is unreal. My first Moser and I’m blown away. This has immediately climbed near the top of watches I love in my collection and I haven’t even sized it yet!!
> 
> I’ll be able to give more feedback once sized and worn a bit, but I doubt it will be anything other than a rave review.
> 
> Shoutout to GovBerg. Once again their customer service has been on point AND they delivered one hell of a limited edition! Even though I just received it I am enamored with it.


Did they even advertise this ? First I heard about it was on Tim Mosso's IG feed. Such a unique look. Congrats !


----------



## NardinNut

J C said:


> Did they even advertise this ? First I heard about it was on Tim Mosso's IG feed. Such a unique look. Congrats !


I don’t think so. I only found out about it via a TRF thread a month ago. Other than Tim’s video I haven’t seen any mention of it in watch news, which blows my mind. This type of release from Moser should garner some news. 40mm no date for the win!!!!


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

J C said:


> Did they even advertise this ? First I heard about it was on Tim Mosso's IG feed. Such a unique look. Congrats !


I think this web page (and Tim’s video) are the extent of the advertising. 









H. Moser & Cie. Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Limited Edition for Govberg


H. Moser & Cie. Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Limited Edition for Govberg




www.govbergwatches.com


----------



## natesen

NardinNut said:


> Just had to share. I received the brand new 40mm titanium M. Hoser GovBerg LE this evening. Holy sh*t balls this watch is awesome. The dial and titanium contrast is unreal. My first Moser and I’m blown away. This has immediately climbed near the top of watches I love in my collection and I haven’t even sized it yet!!
> 
> I’ll be able to give more feedback once sized and worn a bit, but I doubt it will be anything other than a rave review.
> 
> Shoutout to GovBerg. Once again their customer service has been on point AND they delivered one hell of a limited edition! Even though I just received it I am enamored with it.


Congrats!! Glad u got it now. The watch is amazing. I'm thoroughly enjoying mine as well!! They did everything perfect on it. Crazy how there is zero press on it.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> Just had to share. I received the brand new 40mm titanium M. Hoser GovBerg LE this evening. Holy sh*t balls this watch is awesome. The dial and titanium contrast is unreal. My first Moser and I’m blown away. This has immediately climbed near the top of watches I love in my collection and I haven’t even sized it yet!!
> 
> I’ll be able to give more feedback once sized and worn a bit, but I doubt it will be anything other than a rave review.
> 
> Shoutout to GovBerg. Once again their customer service has been on point AND they delivered one hell of a limited edition! Even though I just received it I am enamored with it.


Stunning. They did an excellent job with this one. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexal

My wife’s newest love…


----------



## saintsman

Looking at some old photos taken about 12 years ago. Taken at an AD's event (which sadly they no longer do).






































And one for the ladies


----------



## smithj




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## dbostedo

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16832145


So that's a nice watch box and all - it's clear you like watches... but it has me wondering... do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

dbostedo said:


> So that's a nice watch box and all - it's clear you like watches... but it has me wondering... do you have a favorite brand?


LOL! Oh, that's not my collection (I wish)!

Ok, seriously, prefer to play the field from vintage Accutron and new Timex to the usual (and unusual) suspects. The whole point is to enjoy your time


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Ok for just a second there I was very confused. The counter balance of the seconds hand looked like a mini hour hand since the actual hour hand is almost hidden. Tripped me out a bit. 

Really nice Moser! I tried one on with their bracelet and it felt extremely solid. Love their dials and in fact I picked up the Mega Cool on strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Ok for just a second there I was very confused. The counter balance of the seconds hand looked like a mini hour hand since the actual hour hand is almost hidden. Tripped me out a bit.
> 
> Really nice Moser! I tried one on with their bracelet and it felt extremely solid. Love their dials and in fact I picked up the Mega Cool on strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mega cool is an excellent choice. In person the blue on that one is a really unique shade. Do you have it in hand or is it incoming?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> The mega cool is an excellent choice. In person the blue on that one is a really unique shade. Do you have it in hand or is it incoming?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I’ve got it in hand. Moser dials are so good in person. They change with the light like crazy. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I’ve got it in hand. Moser dials are so good in person. They change with the light like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! The dials are really hard to photograph. In person they are just incredible. I usually like busy watches, but I love the simplicity of the Moser dials. The dials are so dynamic they don't need to be busy at all 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## immerschnell

natesen said:


> Love it! The dials are really hard to photograph. In person they are just incredible. I usually like busy watches, but I love the simplicity of the Moser dials. The dials are so dynamic they don't need to be busy at all
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Agreed. The depth is fantastic and spartan appearance is a great look.


----------



## dbostedo

It was a JD day today...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Love it! The dials are really hard to photograph. In person they are just incredible. I usually like busy watches, but I love the simplicity of the Moser dials. The dials are so dynamic they don't need to be busy at all
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I completely agree. Moser let’s their dials speak for themselves and they do a great job at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsTimeFlies

Not a single Casio in this entire thread?


----------



## dbostedo

AsTimeFlies said:


> Not a single Casio in this entire thread?


Are you sure? Did you look through all 3,871 posts before yours?


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## Relo60

NardinNut said:


> Just had to share. I received the brand new 40mm titanium M. Hoser GovBerg LE this evening. Holy sh*t balls this watch is awesome. The dial and titanium contrast is unreal. My first Moser and I’m blown away. This has immediately climbed near the top of watches I love in my collection and I haven’t even sized it yet!!
> 
> I’ll be able to give more feedback once sized and worn a bit, but I doubt it will be anything other than a rave review.
> 
> Shoutout to GovBerg. Once again their customer service has been on point AND they delivered one hell of a limited edition! Even though I just received it I am enamored with it.


Congratulations. Didn’t know Moser produced a diver till now. Love it than the current models. Well done👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## smithj

New arrival:


----------



## immerschnell

smithj said:


> New arrival:
> View attachment 16838569


Nice one


----------



## NardinNut

Freaky day


----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why'd you take a picture of your meal? We just want to see the watch!!


----------



## WatchEater666

I almost made the mistake of selling this one recently


----------



## Rbq




----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## smithj




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

^^^ nice! 

And its' little brother.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Photos from Quill & Pad


----------



## daswatch

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Extra credit for an AP _other_ than an RO!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## smithj




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## dbostedo

It's a PanoMatic kind of day...


----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That’s a great watch!


----------



## natesen

smithj said:


> That’s a great watch!
> View attachment 16860628


Haha it sure is. This is the first 2 tone watch that I was really drawn to. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

*Photo Notes*
_The watch was photographed in The Hour Glass offices in Singapore. Fujifilm GFX 50S II with Hasselblad HC 2.8/80 with H26 and HC 4/120 Macro via H Adapter G. Profoto strobes were used._

*MB&F LM Split Escapement EVO Specifications









New and Reviewed: MB&F LM Split Escapement EVO -


MB&F continues to extend their EVO lineup, with the new LM Split Escapement EVO. We got a hands-on and photography session with this novelty, and bring this you review as the embargo lifts for this watch. This novelty is the extension in two directions, so to speak. It extends the earlier LM...




deployant.com






























*


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Fifty Fathoms
40 & 45mm


----------



## Colombia

High endish…..??


----------



## dbostedo

Colombia said:


> High endish…..??


Yes!


----------



## smithj

EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> Fifty Fathoms
> 40 & 45mm
> 
> View attachment 16866169


Love that Barrakuda!


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

smithj said:


> Love that Barrakuda!


Thank you!! cheers!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Colombia said:


> High endish…..??
> View attachment 16866194


Wow that is super cool! Do you mind sharing the reference number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Colombia

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow that is super cool! Do you mind sharing the reference number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure!!!! 102337

Thanx I really appreciate


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Blue lagoon


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## smithj

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16869302
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16869301


That is very cool. I also like this one a lot:


----------



## Watchbreath

Colombia said:


> High endish…..??
> View attachment 16866194


 MB bashers are doing a Fred Sanford right now.


----------



## mnf67

Just picked this up today. VC Overseas 42040. Really loving it and wears surprisingly big for a 37mm watch:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj

mnf67 said:


> Just picked this up today. VC Overseas 42040. Really loving it and wears surprisingly big for a 37mm watch:
> View attachment 16870379
> 
> View attachment 16870380
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## NardinNut

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16869302
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16869301


Wow. I haven’t seen this one before. Nice


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Yours? It's awesome.


----------



## natesen

dbostedo said:


> Yours? It's awesome.


Yes that one is mine...really like the rose gold accents on the black ceramic!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Colombia




----------



## bobernet

Not all that common in the wild…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## dbostedo

bobernet said:


> Not all that common in the wild…


Not that common in captivity either!


----------



## Burntouttrader

Colombia said:


> High endish…..??
> View attachment 16866194


Forsure high end!


----------



## SwoleBrotato




----------



## smithj




----------



## raja_3012

From earlier this week…


----------



## Colombia

raja_3012 said:


> From earlier this week…


Beautiful picture!!! How does the beige strap wear with the blue dial? Would you mind posting a pic? I don’t think I’ve seen that color combo before


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Stchambe




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## smithj




----------



## natesen

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16878525
> 
> 
> View attachment 16878527
> 
> 
> View attachment 16878528


I have a laine incoming and I can't wait to get it!!! It'll be a long few months 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj

natesen said:


> I have a laine incoming and I can't wait to get it!!! It'll be a long few months
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I picked up a Laine a few months ago. You’re going to love it.


----------



## natesen

smithj said:


> I picked up a Laine a few months ago. You’re going to love it.


That's awesome! He does such beautiful work. And it's fun going through and picking the exact setup that you want and knowing that the watch was made specifically for you. And I'm happy to wait and know he has such a backlog of orders. He deserves to have a successful business with his talents.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

natesen said:


> That's awesome! He does such beautiful work. And it's fun going through and picking the exact setup that you want and knowing that the watch was made specifically for you. And I'm happy to wait and know he has such a backlog of orders. He deserves to have a successful business with his talents.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I'm jealous of you guys... I was thinking about getting one this year, but some other commitments (like bathroom remodeling) have put it on hold for now. Can't wait to see yours @natesen. Which model did you get?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

natesen said:


> I have a laine incoming and I can't wait to get it!!! It'll be a long few months


Congrats to Laine enthusiasts! Ordered this Torsti Laine for my wife's holiday gift, should arrive in December.


----------



## natesen

dbostedo said:


> I'm jealous of you guys... I was thinking about getting one this year, but some other commitments (like bathroom remodeling) have put it on hold for now. Can't wait to see yours @natesen. Which model did you get?


I ordered a gelidus 3 and I can't wait to see how it turns out! It's going to be a nice surprise in a few months when I get the email that it's my turn or it's ready to go! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

High-end-ish today...


----------



## ndrs63

Finally reunited with my gorgeous A&S











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

dbostedo said:


> High-end-ish today...
> View attachment 16880558


Now the MB bashers are looking for the 'Nitro' and they don't deserve a break.


----------



## dbostedo

Watchbreath said:


> Now the MB bashers are looking for the 'Nitro' and they don't deserve a break.


Nitro?


----------



## Watchbreath

dbostedo said:


> Nitro?


Nitroglycerin, look it up.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

H. Moser tourbillon.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## dbostedo




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Barge

Visiting the MAD gallery in Geneva.
[


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

^^^^^
How do I "like" that more than once?


----------



## Orange_GT3

dbostedo said:


> ^^^^^
> How do I "like" that more than once?


I know what you mean!


----------



## smithj

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16869302
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16869301


Not sure if anyone else reserved one of these, but I was just told I can expect delivery Summer 2027. Not sure I want to put a $15k deposit down on a watch I won’t receive for 5 years.


----------



## natesen

I'll add a movement pic  



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

smithj said:


> Not sure if anyone else reserved one of these, but I was just told I can expect delivery Summer 2027. Not sure I want to put a $15k deposit down on a watch I won’t receive for 5 years.


That’s a crazy long time to have your money out there.


----------



## smithj

Colombia said:


> That’s a crazy long time to have your money out there.


It is a very long time.


----------



## mykii

smithj said:


> Not sure if anyone else reserved one of these, but I was just told I can expect delivery Summer 2027. Not sure I want to put a $15k deposit down on a watch I won’t receive for 5 years.


5 years... I'd pass.


----------



## ndrs63

Finally got my 5817 back from servicing by Swatch group. Love this one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ndrs63 said:


> Finally got my 5817 back from servicing by Swatch group. Love this one!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the service cost? 

here’s mine


----------



## ndrs63

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> How much was the service cost?
> 
> here’s mine
> View attachment 16888245
> View attachment 16888246


Paid a total of $1,200, including overhaul, case polishing (by accident, approved that too), and crystal replacement. I don’t care about the cost. This one is a keeper anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> I'll add a movement pic
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Stunning movement. I tried one of these on yesterday and absolutely loved it. Super interesting to look at the dial side as well as the beautifully finished movement. Now I really want one!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunning movement. I tried one of these on yesterday and absolutely loved it. Super interesting to look at the dial side as well as the beautifully finished movement. Now I really want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really an awesome watch. Very unique. I had the Chrono version in the past but sold it a few years ago because it was yellow gold. Found a nice used version in rose gold and I love it. Definitely a watch to buy used though if interested....they tank from the retail price 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Darter1987

Got me some new straps 😌


----------



## DADIWATCH

My beloved six. I've seen marvels in this thread.


----------



## DADIWATCH

Here their movements

Vacheron 1015 (JLC 895)
Audemars Piguet 2120 (JLC 920)
Jaeger LeCoultre 846
Patek 17 LEP PS
Chopard 1.96
Parmigiani Flerieur 441QF


----------



## saintsman

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16888245


Looks like you worked hard to get that one!


----------



## DVR

BP 5015


----------



## UofRSpider

Chopard LUC Tech Twist
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## thecrownprince

AP Royal Oak Chronograph 50th Anniversary - Green dial 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Old dog, new pics:



















----------------------------

Can the new GS movement be considered high end? Not sure about it, but there you go:


----------



## ndrs63

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16891180


Never heard about this brand before. So looked them up and now I’m impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

I’m in love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

ndrs63 said:


> Never heard about this brand before. So looked them up and now I’m impressed!


Really, you have never heard of JLC? Which rock have you been hiding under? They are one of the cornerstones of the mechanical Swiss watch industry!


----------



## Colombia

Orange_GT3 said:


> Really, you have never heard of JLC? Which rock have you been hiding under? They are one of the cornerstones of the mechanical Swiss watch industry!


He was referring to my post. Gerald Charles


----------



## Orange_GT3

Colombia said:


> He was referring to my post. Gerald Charles


Ah, the forum scrolled to a different post when I clicked the link to see which brand was being referred to.

There are some annoying/odd quirks with this forum software!


----------



## dbostedo

Orange_GT3 said:


> Ah, the forum scrolled to a different post when I clicked the link to see which brand was being referred to.
> 
> There are some annoying/odd quirks with this forum software!


It's usually because it's still loading images. Once everything is loaded, if you click to take you to a post it should work OK.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia




----------



## PuYang

EnjoyYourTime said:


>


Awesome watch + background!

Is something wrong with the lower bracelet link? It sorta looks like it is popping off, or does that watch have tons of flexibility? :O


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

PuYang said:


> Awesome watch + background!
> 
> Is something wrong with the lower bracelet link? It sorta looks like it is popping off, or does that watch have tons


Thanks, wife and i were in Vegas having lottsa fun 

The bracelet is made for wearing comfort so it doesn't dig in on one side of your wrist. The bracelet also has two half-link-sized easy extensions to accommodate wrist swell.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

A bit of shopping and seeking this past weekend (the right two) at Watches of Switzerland in Las Vegas.


----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlvegas

EnjoyYourTime said:


> A bit of shopping and seeking this past weekend (the right two) at Watches of Switzerland in Las Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 16899977


My favorite watch store here by a longshot!! I'm sure you were treated well--Hopefully by Ivan or Lisa.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

drlvegas said:


> My favorite watch store here by a longshot!! I'm sure you were treated well--Hopefully by Ivan or Lisa.


They've really upped their game since the expansion. Alex and a young lady were incredibly helpful, and still thinking about that wonderful H. Moser.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

3 tones of blue.


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Patek Philippe 5110 dealer wall clock and 3970er (third edition). Yes the world time function works, and the jump-minute hand makes a small thunk when 'jumping'. Weights about 35 lbs.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## dbostedo

High-end-ish today...


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Torsti Laine V38 with custom Thai numerals⁠.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## smithj




----------



## mnf67

Overseas 42040: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## bassplayrr

Freshly back from service:


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

L'Epee 1839 / MB&F Sherman


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## dbostedo

Another high-end-ish day...


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

clasp & buckles


----------



## bobernet

The dynamic duo…


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Burntouttrader

Added a high end watch along with my travel watch photos!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

^^^^^


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## DVR




----------



## smithj

Not sure if this counts:


----------



## dbostedo

smithj said:


> Not sure if this counts:
> View attachment 16927627


I say yes! Not an in-house/special movement. But the finishing, guilloche, and craft are all high-end IMO.


----------



## natesen

smithj said:


> Not sure if this counts:
> View attachment 16927627


Love this watch!! Top notch finishing 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

smithj said:


> Not sure if this counts:
> View attachment 16927627


Super cool. I’d love to own a Laine someday. Do you have any pictures of the movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## smithj




----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16928841


I got the Marine instead but this is the best complications watch ever hands down. On/off button and dual time are so good. Love that setting an alarm is so much faster than on a digital watch too.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MmmBacon

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I’ve had my eye on this watch, it’s a beauty. Curious, what is your wrist size?


----------



## natesen

MmmBacon said:


> I’ve had my eye on this watch, it’s a beauty. Curious, what is your wrist size?


It's like 6.5 inches, maybe a tad over that

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Burntouttrader

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16932931
> 
> View attachment 16932932


Nice!! How do you like yours? Is it thin? Mine is pretty thick due to chrono


----------



## Colombia

Burntouttrader said:


> Nice!! How do you like yours? Is it thin? Mine is pretty thick due to chrono


Love it!!! I’m still in the honey moon phase, but had the opportunity to wear it for awhile. Still needs to be sized. What’s the thickness of the chronos??


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## ndrs63

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16932931
> 
> View attachment 16932932


Wow, is this a new acquisition? I am on a list with AD since January and have no ETA. Cannot wait…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Burntouttrader

Colombia said:


> Love it!!! I’m still in the honey moon phase, but had the opportunity to wear it for awhile. Still needs to be sized. What’s the thickness of the chronos??


Chronos like 14mm thick - my thickest watch. I got very used to it - it might be my favorite watch right now!


----------



## Burntouttrader

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16933106


Next on my list! How about some wrist shots?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Burntouttrader said:


> Next on my list! How about some wrist shots?


On my list too... probably get it in Q3 2023


----------



## Colombia

Had a chance to stop by my AD today to check out an amazing Vacheron


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Torsti Laine


----------



## smithj




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

buzzz buzzz


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## phrede




----------



## smithj




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia




----------



## smithj




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## bobernet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noalio




----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## MistralAtom

Cincy2 said:


> Lederer Chronograph. Very low volume and unbelievably finishing.
> 
> View attachment 16204137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204138


CIC. Central Impulse Chronometer


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Czapek Monochrome on black leather / red stitching strap.


----------



## GrouchoM

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 16962016
> View attachment 16962017


Gorgeous.. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## Colombia




----------



## jb.watching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

VicLeChic said:


>


at one point this was my grail watch. Simply love it -- the beauty in its simplicity.
to test my theory of my grail watch I bought a few dress watches from Glashuette Original - very nice ones. Realized i'm much more into dive & sport watches & much less into dress watches. Those GOs are gone/sold now & altho' I love the looks of this Patrimony Comtemporary, I dont feel that same urge to buy one...
enjoy!! lovely watch....


----------



## zztopops

jb.watching said:


>


So cool!

May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## VicLeChic

bombaywalla said:


> at one point this was my grail watch. Simply love it -- the beauty in its simplicity.
> to test my theory of my grail watch I bought a few dress watches from Glashuette Original - very nice ones. Realized i'm much more into dive & sport watches & much less into dress watches. Those GOs are gone/sold now & altho' I love the looks of this Patrimony Comtemporary, I dont feel that same urge to buy one...
> enjoy!! lovely watch....


Thanks man. I've been eyeing this piece for years, among other dress watches. I'm mostly a divers guy too. However, although they're my favourite genre, nothing can replace a nice dress piece when I feel like wearing one. I really need both types in my collection. They sit at the opposite ends of the spectrum and complement each other rather well, to me at least.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## greedy

sunburst dials minus the sun


----------



## jb.watching

zztopops said:


> So cool!
> 
> May I ask your wrist size?


6.25 inches. This photo is obviously not a great representation (too close, so watch looks bigger) of what it really looks like on the wrist. 

FWIW, I rarely go beyond 40mm in standard round cases, and preference is sub 40mm. This, and another watch with an integrated bracket so it wears small, are the main exceptions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## zztopops

@jb.watching perfect, thank you. My wrist size is about the same as yours and agree it does look quite manageable.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## dlmypr

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16978336


Is this the steel one? How do you like it, I am actually considering getting one and would love to know if you enjoy it or recommend any other dial colors?
It looks great on your wrist btw


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Colombia




----------



## ajbutler13

dlmypr said:


> Is this the steel one? How do you like it, I am actually considering getting one and would love to know if you enjoy it or recommend any other dial colors?
> It looks great on your wrist btw


Yes, stainless steel case and bracelet. I love the watch. It's beautiful and versatile. I previously owned the silver dial and traded it for the blue, which I like much more. I wish that it were a little thinner, and that the power reserve were better. Overall, though, great watch and I highly recommend.


----------



## dlmypr

ajbutler13 said:


> Yes, stainless steel case and bracelet. I love the watch. It's beautiful and versatile. I previously owned the silver dial and traded it for the blue, which I like much more. I wish that it were a little thinner, and that the power reserve were better. Overall, though, great watch and I highly recommend.


Thanks a lot! I was a bit concerned if it is too dress/smart watch but I can see from your combination is also suits smart-casual. I think I need to visit my AD these days


----------



## dbostedo

dlmypr said:


> I was a bit concerned if it is too dress/smart watch but I can see from your combination is also suits smart-casual.


I think it goes beyond that. I wear mine with jeans all the time. And I've worn it with shorts and a tshirt (though nice ones), though I will say for some that might seem too far. I think it's OK though.


----------



## raja_3012

Blue Watch Monday


----------



## Colombia




----------



## ajbutler13

dbostedo said:


> I think it goes beyond that. I wear mine with jeans all the time. And I've worn it with shorts and a tshirt (though nice ones), though I will say for some that might seem too far. I think it's OK though.


Same. I wear mine with anything from jeans to a suit and tie.


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## Chrono Brewer

Just kidding. Though I saw a green 5711 in the wild last week that my client was wearing. That’s as close as I’ll get.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## phrede




----------



## ANOpax

Keeping the JLC theme going, this just arrived today for my wife.


----------



## NardinNut

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I’ve been wearing mine on the rubber strap. I love the bracelet but the rubber strap is one of the most comfortable straps I’ve worn (tied with my 5167a).


----------



## xchen418




----------



## natesen

NardinNut said:


> I’ve been wearing mine on the rubber strap. I love the bracelet but the rubber strap is one of the most comfortable straps I’ve worn (tied with my 5167a).


Nice, I need to try out the rubber strap, haven't gotten around to changing it out yet to see how I like it. Such an amazing watch overall 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## jhb




----------



## Colombia




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia




----------



## GrouchoM

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

All of my main collection watches thus far (just one more to go):


----------



## Colombia




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut

hotlesbianassassin said:


> All of my main collection watches thus far (just one more to go):
> View attachment 17004078
> 
> View attachment 17004076
> View attachment 17004080
> 
> View attachment 17004079
> 
> View attachment 17004081


What a great collection. I love every one of them.


----------



## Ayreonaut

I recently got this Blancpain Villeret Annual Calendar GMT. Trying it on a turquoise waxy leather strap.


----------



## ndrs63

Love the new strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Burntouttrader

Got the call! Time to beat it up.


----------



## mykii

Burntouttrader said:


> View attachment 17013486
> 
> Got the call! Time to beat it up.


Congratulations, big time. No matter how one feels about the RO or 50th anniversary - one thing is clear, this is the hardest year on record to get an AP RO, even in a declining market, and these models will be significant if for nothing else but that alone. 

Lucky man!


----------



## Burntouttrader

mykii said:


> Congratulations, big time. No matter how one feels about the RO or 50th anniversary - one thing is clear, this is the hardest year on record to get an AP RO, even in a declining market, and these models will be significant if for nothing else but that alone.
> 
> Lucky man!


Thanks man! My first royal oak so extra special.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Colombia said:


> View attachment 17017563
> 
> View attachment 17017562


Awesome!!!! The steel one is a rare find. I saw it up for sale recently so I guess we know where it went! Haha. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

natesen said:


> Awesome!!!! The steel one is a rare find. I saw it up for sale recently so I guess we know where it went! Haha. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanx and I believe you’re correct. But it seems as though there were 2 fs


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## smithj

It’s been a while since I’ve worn this one:


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Went to find a new watch today. These three stood out. Now I’m torn


----------



## dbostedo

NardinNut said:


> Went to find a new watch today. These three stood out. Now I’m torn


I'd rank them MG > PF > Singer ... but that's me. Do you care about the chrono complication over the simpler MG?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> Went to find a new watch today. These three stood out. Now I’m torn


PF is doing it for me lately. Very interesting dials as well as lugs. Would love to own one someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

PF>>MG>>S

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## NardinNut

dbostedo said:


> I'd rank them MG > PF > Singer ... but that's me. Do you care about the chrono complication over the simpler MG?


I have a 321 Speedmaster as the chrono in my collection. Definitely have more time only vs chrono but not a time only that’s as clean as the MG. The PF was extremely comfortable on my wrist and really popped. Actually the same can be said for the MG.


----------



## NardinNut

GrouchoM said:


> PF>>MG>>S
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


This might be how I’m leaning


----------



## dbostedo

NardinNut said:


> I have a 321 Speedmaster as the chrono in my collection. Definitely have more time only vs chrono but not a time only that’s as clean as the MG. The PF was extremely comfortable on my wrist and really popped. Actually the same can be said for the MG.


Well if you're not as enamored of the chrono, what about the time only version of the PF? (But I still say, get the MG!)


----------



## concavecircle

Got this today... actually my very first Swiss watch. Huge splurge, early 30th birthday present to myself lol. I need to do something about the strap though, there's a spare light brown and green suede in the box, but I don't like any of the 3. Not sure what color/grain goes with rose gold...


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

*Arnold & Son Nebula 41.5 Red Gold Supernova*


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Decided on the PF. It’s quite stunning in person. They’re harder to come by right now, and received a decent discount, so jumped on it.









The MG central seconds is stunning too. Figured it would be easier to add that at some point in the future. It deserves another showing here, along with the movement side….


----------



## GrouchoM

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


What size wrist do you have? Can you post a photo taken from further away, like from a mirror reflection? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

concavecircle said:


> View attachment 17033789
> 
> 
> Got this today... actually my very first Swiss watch. Huge splurge, early 30th birthday present to myself lol. I need to do something about the strap though, there's a spare light brown and green suede in the box, but I don't like any of the 3. Not sure what color/grain goes with rose gold...


Congrats! I think a nice black strap would go nicely with the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


> Decided on the PF. It’s quite stunning in person. They’re harder to come by right now, and received a decent discount, so jumped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MG central seconds is stunning too. Figured it would be easier to add that at some point in the future. It deserves another showing here, along with the movement side….


That PF is so cool! Congrats to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concavecircle

NardinNut said:


> Decided on the PF. It’s quite stunning in person. They’re harder to come by right now, and received a decent discount, so jumped on it.
> 
> The MG central seconds is stunning too. Figured it would be easier to add that at some point in the future. It deserves another showing here, along with the movement side….


I think you made the right choice. MGs are stunning for sure, but the asking price these days is pretty steep (e.g. compared to L&H, ALS).

Parmigianis are styled a bit controversially and maybe don't represent great value either at MSRP, but it's easy to pick them up for a discount.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## natesen

GrouchoM said:


> What size wrist do you have? Can you post a photo taken from further away, like from a mirror reflection?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Here you go... My wrist is just barely over 6.5 inches so for how big the watch is it doesn't like too bad



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## GrouchoM

natesen said:


> Here you go... My wrist is just barely over 6.5 inches so for how big the watch is it doesn't like too bad
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


THAT'S how all watch size photos should be taken! It looks fantastic! 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## Heljestrand

Stopped by a local jeweler that I have purchased from before to check out a White Gold Rolex Day Date. Loved everything about it but the Diamond dial.

While I was there I tried on some traditional “eye candy” Patek 5134 Travel Time and 5127 Calatrava. I like things I can daily wear and these scare me a bit.


----------



## blucupp




----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## christianj

First pic of todays new arrival fresh on my wrist! 😍 (Note to self……wipe fuzz or dust before taking pics!)


----------



## Colombia

christianj said:


> First pic of todays new arrival fresh on my wrist! 😍 (Note to self……wipe fuzz or dust before taking pics!)
> 
> View attachment 17041056


Beautiful piece 👊👊😍😍


----------



## NardinNut

christianj said:


> First pic of todays new arrival fresh on my wrist!  (Note to self……wipe fuzz or dust before taking pics!)
> 
> View attachment 17041056


Nice!! I’m in love with this piece but order banks are closed


----------



## christianj

NardinNut said:


> Nice!! I’m in love with this piece but order banks are closed


Thanks! Didn’t realize they had stopped putting people on the list. I had heard they were a little behind their planned production schedule already but this is the first I’m hearing of them closing their lists.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Colombia




----------



## NardinNut

Colombia said:


> View attachment 17046517


Nice!


----------



## NardinNut

Love the personality of this dial


----------



## Colombia

NardinNut said:


> Nice!


Thanx 🙏


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Burntouttrader

Colombia said:


> View attachment 17052294


Wow! Nice one! How do you like it?


----------



## Colombia

Burntouttrader said:


> Wow! Nice one! How do you like it?


Love it. Love the feel and weight of the rose gold. I’ve always wanted one in the collection, but prices 6 months ago were 6 figures.


----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... yours? Or just trying it on?


----------



## yawn

dbostedo said:


> Wow... yours? Or just trying it on?


Mine with Roland Iten adjustable buckle 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MD11

I'll add my latest acquisition to this thread... also, I'm surprised there are no sub-forums for VC (much less AP and PP).. anyone know why?


----------



## Burntouttrader

MD11 said:


> I'll add my latest acquisition to this thread... also, I'm surprised there are no sub-forums for VC (much less AP and PP).. anyone know why?
> View attachment 17057732
> View attachment 17057732


There’s a thread - my guess is there aren’t enough members for a sub forum

Here is mine!


----------



## Burntouttrader

Having issues with picture upload - trying again


----------



## MD11

Burntouttrader said:


> There’s a thread - my guess is there aren’t enough members for a sub forum
> 
> Here is mine!


I've not been active on here in a decade, but I've seen some pretty smallish brands with their own forums in here.. I can't imagine a "holy trinity" subform for AP,PP, and VC wouldn't do well... but then I don't know what the administers know.


----------



## Burntouttrader

MD11 said:


> I've not been active on here in a decade, but I've seen some pretty smallish brands with their own forums in here.. I can't imagine a "holy trinity" subform for AP,PP, and VC wouldn't do well... but then I don't know what the administers know.


Well doc (assuming MD11 means you’re a doctor), I’m down to create one if you are!


----------



## MD11

Burntouttrader said:


> Well doc (assuming MD11 means you’re a doctor), I’m down to create one if you are!


good guess, my handwriting certainly indicates I should have been one, but alas my fear of blood and needles got in the way.. no MD11 is an airplane I flew at a past airline (McDonald Douglass MD11, forerunner of the DC10).. 

And yes, I'm down too.. I even sent a message to the admin earlier today, haven't heard anything back.. Any ideas?


----------



## Burntouttrader

MD11 said:


> good guess, my handwriting certainly indicates I should have been one, but alas my fear of blood and needles got in the way.. no MD11 is an airplane I flew at a past airline (McDonald Douglass MD11, forerunner of the DC10)..
> 
> And yes, I'm down too.. I even sent a message to the admin earlier today, haven't heard anything back.. Any ideas?


*well captain
I’ll send a note as well; perhaps we can create a holy trinity subforum


----------



## dbostedo

MD11 said:


> I've not been active on here in a decade, but I've seen some pretty smallish brands with their own forums in here.. I can't imagine a "holy trinity" subform for AP,PP, and VC wouldn't do well... but then I don't know what the administers know.


Please no more subforums!! Many of them are very inactive, and there's no need to create more little used ones. 

There have been many threads about "this brand should have a subforum" the last few years. The answer is always the same - no because there isn't enough traffic/threads/talk.

A subforum is not a very useful thing if there aren't _already_ a bunch of threads being created that would go there. Making a subforum doesn't do much to create use or traffic - there has to be use already. They really ought to get rid of a bunch of the current subforums.

The high-end forum is great to talk about the holy trinity, and there's no reason to have something else IMO. (I suspect the mods agree.)


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## Colombia




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NardinNut said:


>


Very nice. I’m a big fan of three register chronos and yours looks really great. I like the way they did the date on this model as well. Not to mention the bezel and the lugs. PF watches have a lot of character. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe

dbostedo said:


> Please no more subforums!! Many of them are very inactive, and there's no need to create more little used ones.
> 
> There have been many threads about "this brand should have a subforum" the last few years. The answer is always the same - no because there isn't enough traffic/threads/talk.
> 
> A subforum is not a very useful thing if there aren't _already_ a bunch of threads being created that would go there. Making a subforum doesn't do much to create use or traffic - there has to be use already. They really ought to get rid of a bunch of the current subforums.
> 
> The high-end forum is great to talk about the holy trinity, and there's no reason to have something else IMO. (I suspect the mods agree.)


this


----------



## raja_3012

dbostedo said:


> Please no more subforums!! Many of them are very inactive, and there's no need to create more little used ones.
> 
> There have been many threads about "this brand should have a subforum" the last few years. The answer is always the same - no because there isn't enough traffic/threads/talk.
> 
> A subforum is not a very useful thing if there aren't _already_ a bunch of threads being created that would go there. Making a subforum doesn't do much to create use or traffic - there has to be use already. They really ought to get rid of a bunch of the current subforums.
> 
> The high-end forum is great to talk about the holy trinity, and there's no reason to have something else IMO. (I suspect the mods agree.)


Agree. If the want is too much, then may be just rename it to “Holy Trinity of Watches only”


----------



## raja_3012

Speaking of holy trinity… VCO 7900 for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## baodai6062

I have to wait 6 months for mine, but thought it was worth the post any way.


----------



## singularityseven

I got to shoot a Zeitwerk and a Remontoire 1941 recently, and figured this would be the appropriate thread to post it in:


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## dpap

buggravy said:


> View attachment 17072668





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow that dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## NardinNut

Back to the PF today


----------



## MmmBacon

Just received yesterday:


----------



## dbostedo




----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Just got pics from the watchmaker Torstio Laine. This is my holiday gift to my Muse / wife, who personally customized / chose the movement decoration, dial details, etc.


----------



## immerschnell

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Just got pics from the watchmaker Torstio Laine. This is my holiday gift to my Muse / wife, who personally customized / chose the movement decoration, dial details, etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079967
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079968


Fantastic again! It’s good to see something different for a change.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Just got pics from the watchmaker Torstio Laine. This is my holiday gift to my Muse / wife, who personally customized / chose the movement decoration, dial details, etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079967
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079968


Beautiful. That is a lovely gift. She chose well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## francorx




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DVR

My daily and such a great watch


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Something a bit different... 
*Jaquet Droz Rolling Stones Automaton.*


----------



## ichdien

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Something a bit different...
> *Jaquet Droz Rolling Stones Automaton.*
> View attachment 17094103
> View attachment 17094104
> View attachment 17094105
> View attachment 17094106


Ti-i-i-ime is on your side.


----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## NardinNut

Today is the first time I’ve worn the OEM strap since the day I bought the 5167


----------



## Ayreonaut

This is my new daily: the annual calendar GMT in steel. It's pretty laid back, but just a little bit funky with the numerals and fonts. I have it on a grey Barenia strap to dress it down a bit.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Colombia

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 17098326
> View attachment 17098327
> View attachment 17098328


That dial though uffff


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Colombia said:


> That dial though uffff


It's my wife's custom Laine; just arrived today. She chose dial color, patterns, hands, movement type and decoration.... Torsti Laine's Instagram page gives you a better idea of the possibilities.


----------



## GrouchoM

EnjoyYourTime said:


> It's my wife's custom Laine; just arrived today. She chose dial color, patterns, hands, movement type and decoration.... Torsti Laine's Instagram page gives you a better idea of the possibilities.


Are those little diamonds on the periphery of the subdial? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

GrouchoM said:


> Are those little diamonds on the periphery of the subdial?


Thx for asking, they're white dots. Since each timepiece is custom handcrafted to your specifications in Switzerland if you want diamonds just ask Torsti Laine. 

Here are a few wrist pics. My wrists are 6.75" / 17.15cm. After 12 hours of on-wrist time regulation is spot on (+/-0 sec.) The dial has an amazing personality.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## ndrs63

Soon on its way back to Swatch for cleaning some unindentified blue particles on the dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

EnjoyYourTime said:


> View attachment 17098326
> View attachment 17098327
> View attachment 17098328


That is an absolute stunner!


----------



## Colombia




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## illition

Hope this fits the bill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe

Finished a scrubbin


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## The_Darter1987

buggravy said:


> View attachment 16984450


Stunning watch. How are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Yuri Gagarin Tourbillon


----------



## buggravy

The_Darter1987 said:


> Stunning watch. How are you enjoying it so far?


Thanks! I really love it. So, so comfortable, and I just find myself staring at it often. The never ending honeymoon.


----------



## dbostedo

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Yuri Gagarin Tourbillon
> 
> View attachment 17112432
> View attachment 17112433
> View attachment 17112434


Wow... had no idea that existed. By Bernhard Lederer...









The Gagarin Tourbillon by Bernhard Lederer: A Haute Horology Tribute To Space, 50 Years To The Day


Yuri Gagarin made history in 50 years ago today when he became the first human to journey into outer space, completing a full orbit of the earth in his Vostok spacecraft.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## sanik




----------



## Burntouttrader

Just recovered from the red eye


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## cipollawatchco

Amazing pieces all around!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Colombia




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Vianney Halter's La Résonance


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Christiaan van der Klaauw Ariadne


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

LUC









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## mnf67

Overseas today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## buggravy




----------

